# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Բռնաբարություն/կանանց նկատմամբ բռնություն

## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատերը պնդում են, թե Հայաստանում կանանց նկատմամբ բռնություն չի կատարվում, թե դրանք մութ ուժերի հորինած միֆերն են և այլն: Սակայն շատերն էլ գիտեն, որ իրոք Հայաստանում կանանց նկատմամբ բռնությունը լուրջ խնդիր է: 

Էսօր մի դեպքի մասին կարդացի, պատմության սկիզբն էլ այստեղ: Ինչ խոսք, կարելի ա ասել, որ բռնաբարություններ ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ լինում են: Բայց որ արդարադատությունը զոհի դեմ ա աշխատում... Ու մեկ էլ սարսափելի են տակի մեկնաբանությունները՝ մեղքը բարդելով աղջկա վրա: 

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք բռնաբարության մասին ընդհանրապես: Արդյոք կա՞ այդտեղ կնոջ մեղավորությունը: Ի՞նչ կարծիք եք այս դեպքի մասին մասնավորապես: Արդյոք աղջիկը ստու՞մ է կամ ի՞նքն է մեղավոր, որ նման վիճակում է հայտնվել:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), insider (10.06.2014), Jarre (11.06.2014), Mephistopheles (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), Մինա (10.06.2014), Մուշու (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (10.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Կարծում եմ, տարբերություն չկա բռնաբարվողը կին ա, թե տղամարդ: Երկու դեպքն էլ դատապարտելի ա:

հ.գ. հա, Բյուր ջան, տղամարդկանց նկատմամբ էլ կա բռնություն Հայաստանում:

----------

CactuSoul (10.06.2014), Mephistopheles (10.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծում եմ, տարբերություն չկա բռնաբարվողը կին ա, թե տղամարդ: Երկու դեպքն էլ դատապարտելի ա:
> 
> հ.գ. հա, Բյուր ջան, տղամարդկանց նկատմամբ էլ կա բռնություն Հայաստանում:


Հըմ, հա Արտ, ճիշտ ես ասում: Ես մեկ-մեկ մոռանում եմ, որ մենք տիպիկ մուսուլմանական երկիր ենք:

----------


## Chuk

> Հըմ, հա Արտ, ճիշտ ես ասում: Ես մեկ-մեկ մոռանում եմ, որ մենք տիպիկ մուսուլմանական երկիր ենք:


Բյուր, ուղղակի ինձ թվում ա, կարող ա և սխալ եմ, որ նենց առանձնահատուկ կանանց նկատմամբ խնդիր, նույն արդարադատության համակարգում չկա: Մեր մոտ օրենքն ինքն ա ծերից ծեր թարս գործում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Արտ, համաձայն եմ, տղերքին էլ են բռնաբարում, բայց դու էլ ընդունի, որ աղջիկները շատ ավելի խոցելի վիճակում են էդ առումով: Եթե տղամարդուն բռնաբարում են նրա համար, որ էքսկլուզիվ սեռական ճաշակ ու նախընտրություններ ունեն, կամ էլ հանգամանքներն են վիզ ստիպում, աղջկա վրա կախված վտանգը շատ ավելի մեծ ա:

Ասենք՝ շատ բաց ա հագել, շատ ազատ ա իրան պահել, տղուն ասել ա չէ, տղեն պետք եղածից շատ ա խմած, աղջիկը շատ սեքսի ա պարել դիսկոյում,  պետք եղածից շատ ա խմել, մենակ ա քայլել մութ փողոցով, վերջապես՝ տղեն էլեմենտար ղզղնած բ.տ-ա և անասունի ծնունդ ու լիքը այլ տարբերակներ, որ տղամարդ բռնաբարելիս հաշվի մեջ չեն: 

Էլ չեմ ասում՝ տանն եղած դեպքերը: Երբ ամուսինը կնոջ հետ զոռով հարաբերություններ ա ունենում՝ հաշվի չառնելով վերջինիս չուզելը: 

Նենց որ կարծում եմ՝ պետք ա առանձնահատուկ խնդիր դարձնել հենց կանանց հանդեպ բռնությունը:
Տղամարդկանց հետ կապված գուցե այլ օրենք ա պետք սահմանել՝ կապված արդեն էդ դեպքերի առանձնահատկությունների հետ:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Cassiopeia (12.06.2014), Chuk (10.06.2014), GriFFin (10.06.2014), Jarre (11.06.2014), Nihil (10.06.2014), Progart (15.05.2019), Sambitbaba (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), Ձայնալար (10.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (10.06.2014), Մինա (10.06.2014), Մուշու (12.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.06.2014), Ուլուանա (02.12.2016), Տրիբուն (10.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, էս աղջկա միակ մեղավորությունը հիմարությունն ա, ես իմ իրավաբանական պրակտիկայում տասնյակ նման դեպքերի մասին եմ իմացել:  էս աղջիկը գոնե հասուն մարդ ա, ավելի տականքները կան, որ 16-18 տարեկան էրեխեքի են խաբում, շանտաժի ենթարկում:
 Ընդհանրապես, Հայաստանում բռնաբարությունն ահավոր տարածված երևույթ է, ու «կարմիր խնձորի» խնդիրը լիքը զոհերի ստիպում է լռել, գնալ գինեկոլոգի մոտ, ֆիկտիվ կուսություն դասավորել ու «հեփի էնդ»-ի հույով ապրել:  :Sad:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Բյուր, իմ կարծիքով մեզ մոտ լիքը բաների մեղավորը հենց կանայք են: Լավ, նորից անցնենք ծեծված թեմային: Ասենք կարմիր խնձոր կոչվածը ես համարում եմ բռնության տիպի մի բան, ինձ համար դա մարդու արժանապատվությանը կպնող մի հատ ստորացուցիչ քայլ ա: Բայց ովքե՞ր են առաջինը քարկոծում աղջկան առաջին գիշերը կույս չլինելու համար. հենց կանայք: Ովքե՞ր են համակերպվող, գլուխները կախ, հեզ, խոնարհ, տնական աղջիկներ դաստիարակում. հենց կանայք: Հիշում եմ, մի հարևանուհի ունեինք, աղջկան հա ասում էր «բա իսկական տղամարդը պիտի կնոջը մեկ-մեկ ծեծի, բա ինչ պիտի անի» կամ «ձենդ կտրած սուս-փուս ապրի»: Չգիտեմ..

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), CactuSoul (10.06.2014), Cassiopeia (15.06.2014), Enna Adoly (10.06.2014), erexa (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), Կաթիլ (10.06.2014), Մինա (10.06.2014), Մուշու (13.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.06.2014), Ուլուանա (02.12.2016)

----------


## Nihil

Մեկնաբանությունները կարդացի ու սարսափեցի։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "եթե իրեն թույլ չտար․․․", "ուղղակի երևի աղջկան պետք էր դա․․․տենց ա եղել", "նորմալ աղջիկը չգիտի Վալենսիա հյուրանոցի տեղը․․․"։ 
Այսինքն հայերից շատերը, դուրս է գալիս, որ նորմալ են համարում, որ եթե մարդ շրջազգեստ է հագնում, ոնց որ գրած էր "իրեն թույլ է տալիս", ապա տրամաբանակն է՝ այդպիսի բան հետը կատարվի։ Թույլ տալը ո՞րն ա է։ Մարդ եթե անգամ որոշի փողոցում տկլոր ման գալ, ոչ ոք, բլին, ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի նրա նկատմամբ բռնություն կիրառի, համարի անբարոյական կամ առավել ևս բռնաբարություն կատարի։ Ի՞նչ գործ ունես ուրիշի մարմնի հետ։ Հա, ես հասկանում եմ, որ բռնաբարություններ շատ են լինում, բայց էսպիսի մեկնաբանություններ որ կարդում եմ, հասկանում եմ, որ մարդկանց մոտ ինչ-որ զզվելի մտածելակերպ է նստած, որի պատճառով էլ բռնաբարությունները չեն պակասում։ Զզվելի է ուղղակի։

----------

Alphaone (10.06.2014), Ariadna (12.06.2014), Enna Adoly (10.06.2014), GriFFin (10.06.2014), Jarre (11.06.2014), Sambitbaba (10.06.2014), Գալաթեա (10.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (10.06.2014), Մինա (10.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.06.2014), Տրիբուն (10.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իմ կարծիքով մեզ մոտ լիքը բաների մեղավորը հենց կանայք են: Լավ, նորից անցնենք ծեծված թեմային: Ասենք կարմիր խնձոր կոչվածը ես համարում եմ բռնության տիպի մի բան, ինձ համար դա մարդու արժանապատվությանը կպնող մի հատ ստորացուցիչ քայլ ա: Բայց ովքե՞ր են առաջինը քարկոծում աղջկան առաջին գիշերը կույս չլինելու համար. հենց կանայք: Ովքե՞ր են համակերպվող, գլուխները կախ, հեզ, խոնարհ, տնական աղջիկներ դաստիարակում. հենց կանայք: Հիշում եմ, մի հարևանուհի ունեինք, աղջկան հա ասում էր «բա իսկական տղամարդը պիտի կնոջը մեկ-մեկ ծեծի, բա ինչ պիտի անի» կամ «ձենդ կտրած սուս-փուս ապրի»: Չգիտեմ..


Մանու, քո ասածների հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց կոնկրետ վերցնենք բռնաբարությունը ու մասնավորապես հենց էս դեպքը: Արդյոք հենց էդ աղջիկն ինքը մեղավո՞ր ա: Ինչո՞վ ա մեղավոր: Չգիտեմ, էս դեպքում ես ավելի շատ տեսնում եմ տղամարդկանց ախպերություն դուրս էկած էս անօգնական աղջկա դեմ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մանու, քո ասածների հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց կոնկրետ վերցնենք բռնաբարությունը ու մասնավորապես հենց էս դեպքը: Արդյոք հենց էդ աղջիկն ինքը մեղավո՞ր ա: Ինչո՞վ ա մեղավոր: Չգիտեմ, էս դեպքում ես ավելի շատ տեսնում եմ տղամարդկանց ախպերություն դուրս էկած էս անօգնական աղջկա դեմ:



Ոչ մի բանով էլ մեղավոր չի աղջիկը: Իրա միակ "մեղքն" էս պատմության մեջ ծանոթության սայթում գրանցվելն ա, որում մարդկանց մեղադրելն էս դարում աբսուրդ ա: 
Իսկ թե որքան լկտի ու կոռումպացված կարան լինեն հիմիկվա միլիցեքը, ոչ մեկիս համար էլ գաղտնիք չի: 
Էդ Կավեյան էր ինչ գրող սև ցավ էր, համոզված եմ՝ հարմար առիթ լիներ, մի հատ էլ ինքը կբռնաբարեր էս աղջկան:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Quyr Qery (10.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (10.06.2014), Մինա (10.06.2014), Տրիբուն (10.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, համաձայն եմ, տղերքին էլ են բռնաբարում, բայց դու էլ ընդունի, որ աղջիկները շատ ավելի խոցելի վիճակում են էդ առումով: Եթե տղամարդուն բռնաբարում են նրա համար, որ էքսկլուզիվ սեռական ճաշակ ու նախընտրություններ ունեն, կամ էլ հանգամանքներն են վիզ ստիպում, աղջկա վրա կախված վտանգը շատ ավելի մեծ ա:
> 
> Ասենք՝ շատ բաց ա հագել, շատ ազատ ա իրան պահել, տղուն ասել ա չէ, տղեն պետք եղածից շատ ա խմած, աղջիկը շատ սեքսի ա պարել դիսկոյում,  պետք եղածից շատ ա խմել, մենակ ա քայլել մութ փողոցով, վերջապես՝ տղեն էլեմենտար ղզղնած բ.տ-ա և անասունի ծնունդ ու լիքը այլ տարբերակներ, որ տղամարդ բռնաբարելիս հաշվի մեջ չեն: 
> 
> Էլ չեմ ասում՝ տանն եղած դեպքերը: Երբ ամուսինը կնոջ հետ զոռով հարաբերություններ ա ունենում՝ հաշվի չառնելով վերջինիս չուզելը: 
> 
> Նենց որ կարծում եմ՝ պետք ա առանձնահատուկ խնդիր դարձնել հենց կանանց հանդեպ բռնությունը:
> Տղամարդկանց հետ կապված գուցե այլ օրենք ա պետք սահմանել՝ կապված արդեն էդ դեպքերի առանձնահատկությունների հետ:


Կարող ա, Լիլ ջան:

Ուղղակի նորից հիշում եմ էն անասուն Սերոբի գործը: Հիշում եմ, որ բանակի հետ կապված պատմություններ եմ լսել: Հիշում եմ, որ բերդերի հետ կապված պատմություններ եմ հիշել: Հաշվի եմ առնում, որ եթե տղամարդու նկատմամբ էդ կարգի բռնություն լինի ավելի քիչ հավանական ա, որ իրավապաշտպան մարմինների կդիմի:

Բայց դե դեմ չեմ, քննարկենք առանձնահատուկ կանանց դեպքը: Ես ինքս մի քիչ խնդիրը ուռճացված եմ համարում, բայց կարող ա լավ չեմ ուսումնասիրել, իմ միջավայրում չկա, դրանից ա:

----------

CactuSoul (10.06.2014), Mephistopheles (10.06.2014), Արէա (10.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Նենց որ կարծում եմ՝ պետք ա առանձնահատուկ խնդիր դարձնել հենց կանանց հանդեպ բռնությունը:
> Տղամարդկանց հետ կապված գուցե այլ օրենք ա պետք սահմանել՝ կապված արդեն էդ դեպքերի առանձնահատկությունների հետ:


Ի դեպ, նախկինում՝ Սովետական Հայաստանում ոնց որ թե նման մի բան եղել է: Իրվական տեսանկյունից իհարկե: Մի անգամ էլ եմ սրան անդրադարձել մի թեմայում արվամոլության պահով ու մտածեցի, որ բռնաբարության պահով էլ նույնը պետք ա լինի ու չսխալվեցի: Համոզվելու համար նոր նայեցի ՀԽՍՀ Քրեական Օրեսգիրքը ու պարզվում ա Սովետական Հայաստանում էլ տարբերություն էր դրվում: Օրինակ՝ 




> Բռնաբարությունը, որ կատարվել է մի խումբ անձանց կողմից, կամ անչափահաս *աղջկա* բռնաբարությունը`
> պատժվում է ազատազրկմամբ հինգից մինչև տասնհինգ տարի ժամանակով:
> Բռնաբարությունը, որ կատարվել է առանձնապես վտանգավոր ռեցիդիվիստի կողմից կամ առանձնապես ծանր հետևանքներ է առաջացրել, ինչպես նաև մանկահասակ *աղջկա* բռնաբարությունը`
> պատժվում է ազատազրկմամբ ութից մինչև տասնհինգ տարի ժամանակով և աքսորով երկուսից մինչև հինգ տարի ժամանակով կամ առանց աքսորի, կամ մահապատժով:
> (Հայկական ՍՍՀ Գերագույն սովետի նախագահության 1962 թ. փետրվարի 22-ի և 1980 թ. մայիսի 28-ի հրամանագրերի խմբագրությամբ - ՀՍՍՀԳՍՏ, 1962 թ., N 7, հոդվ. 37, 1980 թ., N 10, հոդվ. 119)


Այսինքն տղա երեխաների մասով օրենքը պատիժ չէր սահմանում: Ավելի շուտ սահմանում էր առաձին արվամոլություն հոդվածով կամ որպես բռնաբարություն, առանց ծանրացուցիչների ու ավելի մեղմ պատժով:




> Տղամարդու սեռական հարաբերությունը տղամարդու հետ (արվամոլություն)`
> պատժվում է ազատազրկմամբ մինչև հինգ տարի ժամանակով:


Տրամաբանությամբ վերլուծելով էս ամեն ինչը՝ պարզվում ա, որ օրինակ *կնոջ* կողմից անչափահաս կամ մանկահասկան *տղա* երեխայի բռնաբարությունը քրեորեն պատժելի արարք չէր: Կամ էլ մաքսիմում կդիտվեր սովորական բռնաբարություն, որի համար ավելի մեղմ պատիժ է նախատեսված: Չնայած օրենքը հատուկ անչափահասների ու մանկահասակների, բայց միայն աղջիկների մասով, ավելի խիստ պատիժ է սահմանել:

----------

GriFFin (10.06.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Մանու, քո ասածների հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց կոնկրետ վերցնենք բռնաբարությունը ու մասնավորապես հենց էս դեպքը: Արդյոք հենց էդ աղջիկն ինքը մեղավո՞ր ա: Ինչո՞վ ա մեղավոր: Չգիտեմ, էս դեպքում ես ավելի շատ տեսնում եմ տղամարդկանց ախպերություն դուրս էկած էս անօգնական աղջկա դեմ:


Չէ Բյուր, աղջիկը մեղք չունի էս պատմության մեջ: Ուղղակի էն բանից հետո, երբ էդ կենդանին համարձակվեց ինչ-որ պահանջներ դնել իր առաջ ու մի բան էլ փողոցում գոռալ վրան, կարծում եմ էդ աղջիկը պիտի միանգամից գրողի ծոցն ուղարկեր դրան: 
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, հլը թողնես էն տակի մեկնաբանություն գրողներից մի երկուսն էլ կարող ա միանան ախպերությանը...

----------


## Quyr Qery

Բարև Ձեզ!! 
Հետ եկա: 
Ծանր թեմա է:
Էսօր լիքն են նման դեպքերը, կոնկրետ ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ գոնե 4-ից ավել աղջկա: Որից երկուսի դեպքը կատարվել է անչափաս տարիքում: Հիմնականում ոչ մեկ չի իմանում, ոչ մեկի չեն բողոքում, վախենում են, իմաստ չկա քանզի չեն պատժվելու:
Իսկ հետո, երբ արդեն խելքերը հասնում է, ուշ ա լինում բողոքելու համար:
Աղջկան մեղադրելը հեշտ ա` փչացածի մեկը կարճ յուբկեքը հագնում սրան-նրան աչքերով ուտում ա, բա տեղն ա դրան: Տեղն ա, որտև աղջիկ ա ծնվել, բայց դաստիարակվում է, որպես հայուհի(խոսքս էս երկրում կատարվող հիմնական գրանցված դեպքերի մասին է), չթվարկեմ ինչ են դրա տակ հասկանում, ու որ չես համապատսխանում դրա կետերին, ուրեմն դու պիտի բռնաբարվես՝ ք*ծ:

----------

Jarre (11.06.2014), Մինա (10.06.2014), Մուշու (14.06.2014), Տրիբուն (10.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Էս աղջկա մեղավորությունը կայանում է իր հիմարության մեջ,եթե հանդիպում ես մեկի հետ ու տեսնում ես,որ ինքը անասուն է ու քո հետ կապված մի նպատակ ունի,ուրեմն պետք է պարզապես հեռու մնաս:

----------

Alphaone (10.06.2014), CactuSoul (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), Մուշու (13.06.2014), Նիկեա (12.06.2014), Ուլուանա (02.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս աղջկա մեղավորությունը կայանում է իր հիմարության մեջ,եթե հանդիպում ես մեկի հետ ու տեսնում ես,որ ինքը անասուն է ու քո հետ կապված մի նպատակ ունի,ուրեմն պետք է պարզապես հեռու մնաս:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ մեղքը բարդելով աղջկա հիմարության վրա մենք հանդուրժում ենք նման անասունների անպատիժ գոյությունը մեր հասարակության մեջ:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Enna Adoly (10.06.2014), Progart (15.05.2019), Quyr Qery (11.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (10.06.2014), Մինա (10.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.06.2014), Նիկեա (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (10.06.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ մեղքը բարդելով աղջկա հիմարության վրա մենք հանդուրժում ենք նման անասունների անպատիժ գոյությունը մեր հասարակության մեջ:


Էլի սկսեցինք ծայրահեղացնել։
Յոհաննեսն ուղղակի ասում էր, որ «էդ աղջկա մեղավորությունն էսինչ բանն էր», իսկ դու ասում ես, թե ինքը մեղքը գցում է աղջկա վրա ու արդարացնում բռնություն կատարողին։ Պարզ է, որ բռնաբարողն է մեղավորը, պարզապես տվյալ դեպքում բռնաբարվողի մեղավորությունն էլ կա, դրա մասին էր ասում Յոհաննեսը։ Դա հո չի՞ նշանակում, թե բռնություն կիրառողին պատիժ չի հասնում։

----------

Jarre (11.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), Յոհաննես (10.06.2014), Ուլուանա (02.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլի սկսեցինք ծայրահեղացնել։
> Յոհաննեսն ուղղակի ասում էր, որ «էդ աղջկա մեղավորությունն էսինչ բանն էր», իսկ դու ասում ես, թե ինքը մեղքը գցում է աղջկա վրա ու արդարացնում բռնություն կատարողին։ Պարզ է, որ բռնաբարողն է մեղավորը, պարզապես տվյալ դեպքում բռնաբարվողի մեղավորությունն էլ կա, դրա մասին էր ասում Յոհաննեսը։ Դա հո չի՞ նշանակում, թե բռնություն կիրառողին պատիժ չի հասնում։


Դե ես էդ եմ ասում, որ բռնաբարվողը ոչ մի բանով էլ մեղավոր չի:

----------

Jarre (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Այսինքն Հայաստանում եթե մարդուն մարդու տեղ ես դնում, ոչ թե ի սկզբանե վերաբերվում ես որպես անասունի, հետո մեղավոր ես դառնում, որովհետև ինքն անասուն էր, իսկ դու իրեն մարդ էիր համարում։

Ընտիր է։

Մանավանդ որ անասունը մեղավոր չի, որ ինքն անասուն է, իսկ ուրիշներն իրեն մարդու տեղ են դնում։

----------

GriFFin (10.06.2014), Nihil (10.06.2014), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), մարդագայլուկ (10.06.2014), Նիկեա (12.06.2014)

----------


## Nihil

> Էլի սկսեցինք ծայրահեղացնել։
> Յոհաննեսն ուղղակի ասում էր, որ «էդ աղջկա մեղավորությունն էսինչ բանն էր», իսկ դու ասում ես, թե ինքը մեղքը գցում է աղջկա վրա ու արդարացնում բռնություն կատարողին։ Պարզ է, որ բռնաբարողն է մեղավորը, պարզապես տվյալ դեպքում բռնաբարվողի մեղավորությունն էլ կա, դրա մասին էր ասում Յոհաննեսը։ Դա հո չի՞ նշանակում, թե բռնություն կիրառողին պատիժ չի հասնում։


Հա պարզ ա, որ եթե աղջիկը այդ տղայի հետ բացարձակ կապ չունենար, միգուցե իր հետ նման բան չպատահեր։ Բայց էդ նույնն ա, որ ես տնից դուրս գամ, գլխիս քյարփիչ ընկնի մեռնեմ, ուրիշները ասեն՝ "հա դե որ ըտեղով չանցներ, նման բան չէր լինի"։
Բայց հարցն այն է, որ մենք չպետք է բոլորից զգուշություն պահանջենք, որ աշխարհում նման բաներ են կատարվում։ Հակառակը, պետք է քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկել այդ մարդկանց, բոլորին։

----------

Jarre (11.06.2014), Մուշու (14.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Դե ես էդ եմ ասում, որ բռնաբարվողը ոչ մի բանով էլ մեղավոր չի:


Հիշեցի մի դեպք, երբ ընկերուհիս մեքենայի տակ էր ընկել ու կոտրել ոտքը։
Անցել էր հետիոտնային անցուղով, կանաչ լույսի տակ, բայց կեսից լուսացույցի գույնը փոխվել էր կարմիրի, ու ինքը կանգնել-սպասելու փոխարեն՝ որոշել էր արագ անցնել մնացած մասը։ Մեծ բեռնատարի առջևով վազել էր ու ընկել բեռնատարի կողքից եկող մարդատար մեքենայի տակ, քանի որ բեռնատարը մի կողմից իր տեսադաշտն էր փակել, մյուսից՝ մարդատարի վարորդի։
Հիմա փաստն էն է, որ վնասն իրեն է եղել, մեղավոր-անմեղ որոշելիս վարորդը միանշանակ պատասխանատու է դուրս գալիս։ Բայց մի՞թե ընկերուհուս մեղքը հեչ չկար էդ վթարի մեջ։
Սրա մասին է խոսքը։

----------

Alphaone (10.06.2014), Jarre (11.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հա պարզ ա, որ եթե աղջիկը այդ տղայի հետ բացարձակ կապ չունենար, միգուցե իր հետ նման բան չպատահեր։ Բայց էդ նույնն ա, որ ես տնից դուրս գամ, գլխիս քյարփիչ ընկնի մեռնեմ, ուրիշները ասեն՝ "հա դե որ ըտեղով չանցներ, նման բան չէր լինի"։
> Բայց հարցն այն է, որ մենք չպետք է բոլորից զգուշություն պահանջենք, որ աշխարհում նման բաներ են կատարվում։ Հակառակը, պետք է քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկել այդ մարդկանց, բոլորին։


Նորմալ,կանգուն պատից դժվար գլխիդ քյարփինչ ընկնի,մաքսիմում կարա մեկը պատուհանից գցի գլխիդ,իսկ այ որ գնաս մի կիսաքանդ պատի տակ կանգնես ու գլխիդ քյարփինչ ընկնի դու մեղավորություն կունենաս,քանի որ գիտակցելով գնացել վտանգավոր պատի տակ ես կանգնել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (10.06.2014), CactuSoul (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), Ուլուանա (02.12.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Միանշանակ դրա նման անասունները պետք է պատժվեն օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ,բայց մարդիկ էլ մի փոքր ՖԱՅՄ պետք է ունենան

----------

Alphaone (10.06.2014), Ariadna (12.06.2014), CactuSoul (10.06.2014), Jarre (11.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), Նիկեա (12.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Այսինքն Հայաստանում եթե մարդուն մարդու տեղ ես դնում, ոչ թե ի սկզբանե վերաբերվում ես որպես անասունի, հետո մեղավոր ես դառնում, որովհետև ինքն անասուն էր, իսկ դու իրեն մարդ էիր համարում։
> 
> Ընտիր է։
> 
> Մանավանդ որ անասունը մեղավոր չի, որ ինքն անասուն է, իսկ ուրիշներն իրեն մարդու տեղ են դնում։


Ի միջի այլոց էս վերաբերմունքը միայն Հայաստանյան չի, կարծեմ մալախովի հաղորդումով էր անցած տարի մի ռուս աղջկա մասին սյուժե՝ դպրոցական, որ փոխանակման ծրագրով գնացել էր Իտալիա սովորելու: Փոքր քաղաքից գնացել էր Հռոմ՝ դիսկոտեկ, հետո հետդարձին էդ քաղաքից մի խումբ տղաներ էին եղել մեքենայով՝ կարծեմ չորս հոգի, հետները նստել էր, որ ավտոյով գա հետ՝ էն քաղաքը, որում սովորում էր: Սրանք ճանապարհին էդ աղջկան բռնաբարել էին, սա իրանց քաղաքի ոստիկանություն էր դիմել, գործ չէին բացել, հետո ծրագրերի ղեկավարին էր դիմել, էդ ծրագրի ղեկավարը ձեռները լվացել էր, թե մեր անունի հետ ես խաղում, բայց էս աղջիկը կարողացել էր ամեն դեպքում աղմուկ բարձրացնի, ու գործ բացվել էր: Ու ասում էր, որ մամուլում հոդվածների տակ սաղ քոմենթներ են գրում՝ իրան մեղադրելով, թե խի՞ էր քաղաքից քաղաք չորս տղայի հետ ավտո նստում, սաղ ինքն ա մեղավոր ուրեմն, էդ քաղաքում ասում էին՝ մեր քաղաքում երբեք տենց բան չի եղել, սադրել ա ինքը և այլն: Նույնիսկ Մալախովի ստուդիայում մեղադրողներ եղան:

----------


## Dayana

> Նորմալ,կանգուն պատից դժվար գլխիդ քյարփինչ ընկնի,մաքսիմում կարա մեկը պատուհանից գցի գլխիդ,իսկ այ որ գնաս մի կիսաքանդ պատի տակ կանգնես ու գլխիդ քյարփինչ ընկնի դու մեղավորություն կունենաս,քանի որ գիտակցելով գնացել վտանգավոր պատի տակ ես կանգնել


հը՞  :Huh:  

Պետք ա էդ անասունին բռնել ու հրապարակավ մասնատել, որ մնացած անասունները տեսնեն ու էլ մտքներով էլ չանցնի նման բան անել։ Մեղավորներ պետք չի փնտրել․ մեղավորն արդեն կա ու պետք ա իրան պատժել։ ֆուլ սթոփ։

----------

Enna Adoly (10.06.2014), Quyr Qery (11.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (10.06.2014), Մինա (10.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.06.2014), Շինարար (10.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Ժող, ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ոնց ա տեղի ունենում էդ բռնաբարություն կոչվածը, ասենք, եթե աղջիկը անգամ մի քիչ հուզված ա, բուն ակտը իռականացնելը բավական բարդ ա, իսկ էս պարագայում հուզվածը էն խոսքը չի, չգիտեմ կարողացա բացատրեմ թե չէ, բայց չեմ կարում հասկանամ, ոնց ա տղամարդը հասնում դրան :եսիմ

----------


## Յոհաննես

> հը՞  
> 
> Պետք ա էդ անասունին բռնել ու հրապարակավ մասնատել, որ մնացած անասունները տեսնեն ու էլ մտքներով էլ չանցնի նման բան անել։ Մեղավորներ պետք չի փնտրել․ մեղավորն արդեն կա ու պետք ա իրան պատժել։ ֆուլ սթոփ։


Հարց չկա,ես անձամբ կգամ մասնատման արարողությանը,հետս էլ լավ սուր դանակներ կբերեմ  :Jpit:  բայց իմ էս անտեր,դեբիլ գլխի մեջ ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում էն մասը,որ գնում ես մեկի հետ հանդիպելու ու պարզ զգացվում է,թե էդ մեկը ինչ նպատակներ ունի քո հետ կապված ու դու կրկին շարունակում ես նրա հետ հանդիպել:
Դուք կարող եք ինձ էլ հրապարակավ մասնատել,բայց մեկ էս մասը հիմար մարդու արած քայլ է

----------

Alphaone (10.06.2014), GriFFin (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), Ուլուանա (02.12.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժող, ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ոնց ա տեղի ունենում էդ բռնաբարություն կոչվածը, ասենք, եթե աղջիկը անգամ մի քիչ հուզված ա, բուն ակտը իռականացնելը բավական բարդ ա, իսկ էս պարագայում հուզվածը էն խոսքը չի, չգիտեմ կարողացա բացատրեմ թե չէ, բայց չեմ կարում հասկանամ, ոնց ա տղամարդը հասնում դրան :եսիմ


Հույս ունեմ ստեղ մասնագետներ չեն լինի, ովքեր կկարողանան բացատրել:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Nihil (10.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (10.06.2014), Մինա (10.06.2014)

----------


## Dayana

> Հարց չկա,ես անձամբ կգամ մասնատման արարողությանը,հետս էլ լավ սուր դանակներ կբերեմ  բայց իմ էս անտեր,դեբիլ գլխի մեջ ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում էն մասը,որ գնում ես մեկի հետ հանդիպելու ու պարզ զգացվում է,թե էդ մեկը ինչ նպատակներ ունի քո հետ կապված ու դու կրկին շարունակում ես նրա հետ հանդիպել:
> Դուք կարող եք ինձ էլ հրապարակավ մասնատել,բայց մեկ էս մասը հիմար մարդու արած քայլ է


Արի հարցիդ հարցով պատասխանեմ, լա՞վ։ Եթե մարդն ունի ինչ-որ հիվանդություն, որի պատճառով չի գիտակցում, թե ինչ է կատարվում շրջապատում, կամ, եթե մարդը արբած է (մարդն իրավունք ունի արբելու), ինքը ավտոմատ դառնում է մեղավոր, որ ինչ-որ անասուն իրեն նեղացնի՞։ 

Ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ դու չէիր ուզում մեղավոր գտնել, ուղղակի «մի քիչ մեղավոր», «մեղքի բաժին ունենալ» երևույթն էս սիտուացիայում չեմ կարող ընդունել, կներես։

----------

Enna Adoly (10.06.2014), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), մարդագայլուկ (10.06.2014), Մինա (10.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.06.2014), Շինարար (10.06.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ժող, ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ոնց ա տեղի ունենում էդ բռնաբարություն կոչվածը, ասենք, եթե աղջիկը անգամ մի քիչ հուզված ա, բուն ակտը իռականացնելը բավական բարդ ա, իսկ էս պարագայում հուզվածը էն խոսքը չի, չգիտեմ կարողացա բացատրեմ թե չէ, բայց չեմ կարում հասկանամ, ոնց ա տղամարդը հասնում դրան :եսիմ


Ինձ թվում ա՝ անկախ նրանից՝ հասնում ա "դրան", թե չէ, մեկ ա դա բռնաբարություն ա ու պիտի պատժվի։

----------

Quyr Qery (27.11.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Հույս ունեմ ստեղ մասնագետներ չեն լինի, ովքեր կկարողանան բացատրել:


Ես չեմ ուզում մասնագետը բացատրի, ես ուզում եմ երևույթի մասին իմանամ, ճիշտ ա մի տեսակ վատ կհնչի ասածս, բայց բուն ակտի պահը իմ կարծիքով աղջկանից կախված ա:





> Ինձ թվում ա՝ անկախ նրանից՝ հասնում ա "դրան", թե չէ, մեկ ա դա բռնաբարություն ա ու պիտի պատժվի։


ես պատժել-չպատժելու մաիսն չեմ խոսում, էլի պատժվի, գնդակահարվի,չգիտեմ կախվի, ես երևույթի մասին եմ խոսում, կոնկրետ աղջկա չուզելու ու ակտի կատարվելու մաիսն եմ խոսում, ոնց ա դա հնարավոր:

----------


## Dayana

> Ժող, ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ոնց ա տեղի ունենում էդ բռնաբարություն կոչվածը, ասենք, եթե աղջիկը անգամ մի քիչ հուզված ա, բուն ակտը իռականացնելը բավական բարդ ա, իսկ էս պարագայում հուզվածը էն խոսքը չի, չգիտեմ կարողացա բացատրեմ թե չէ, բայց չեմ կարում հասկանամ, ոնց ա տղամարդը հասնում դրան :եսիմ


Հով, ձեռ ե՞ս առնում։ O_o
Լուրջ էլի, ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ սենց թեմաներում կարելի ա հումոր անել, կներես։

----------


## keyboard

> Հով, ձեռ ե՞ս առնում։ O_o
> Լուրջ էլի, ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ սենց թեմաներում կարելի ա հումոր անել, կներես։


Քուր, հումոր չեմ անում, ուղղակի անհասկանալի ա իմ համար, ընդամենը անհասկանալի....

----------


## CactuSoul

> ես պատժել-չպատժելու մաիսն չեմ խոսում, էլի պատժվի, գնդակահարվի,չգիտեմ կախվի, ես երևույթի մասին եմ խոսում, կոնկրետ աղջկա չուզելու ու ակտի կատարվելու մաիսն եմ խոսում, ոնց ա դա հնարավոր:


Դե ես էլ էն եմ ասում, որ իմ պատկերացմամբ քաշքշելն արդեն բռնություն ա, իսկ եթե էդ նպատակներով են քաշքշում, ուրեմն՝ բռնաբարություն։
Օրենքով սահմանումը բայց ես էլ չգիտեմ։

----------


## Dayana

> Քուր, հումոր չեմ անում, ուղղակի անհասկանալի ա իմ համար, ընդամենը անհասկանալի....


Ապ, դու ուղղակի դրա բռնություն ասվածը վերցրու, ու հասկանալ պետք չի։ Մասնագետ չեմ, որ բացատրեմ, բժշկա-ֆիզիոլոգիական տեսանկյունից, բայց հնարավոր ա ու հենց էդ հնարավորն էլ ամենադաժան երևույթն ա։

----------


## keyboard

> Դե ես էլ էն եմ ասում, որ իմ պատկերացմամբ քաշքշելն արդեն բռնություն ա, իսկ եթե էդ նպատակներով են քաշքշում, ուրեմն՝ բռնաբարություն։
> Օրենքով սահմանումը բայց ես էլ չգիտեմ։


Կակտուս ջան, եթե մեկը մի տուփ սիգարետ ա գողանում էլի գող ա, իսկ թե մեկը բանկ ա թալանում էլի գող ա ու ասենք էդ սիգարետ գողանալը հեշտ բան ա, մտար խանուրթ վերցրիր ու թռար, բայց այ եթե մեկը բանկ ա թալանում, էն էլ նենց, որ կոդերով բանով իմանում ա, հիմնականում բանկից մեկը իրան ծախված ա լինում, էս տարբերության մասին եմ խոսում:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Արի հարցիդ հարցով պատասխանեմ, լա՞վ։ Եթե մարդն ունի ինչ-որ հիվանդություն, որի պատճառով չի գիտակցում, թե ինչ է կատարվում շրջապատում, կամ, եթե մարդը արբած է (մարդն իրավունք ունի արբելու), ինքը ավտոմատ դառնում է մեղավոր, որ ինչ-որ անասուն իրեն նեղացնի՞։ 
> 
> Ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ դու չէիր ուզում մեղավոր գտնել, ուղղակի «մի քիչ մեղավոր», «մեղքի բաժին ունենալ» երևույթն էս սիտուացիայում չեմ կարող ընդունել, կներես։


Չէ,այ տես ես ինչքան գիտեմ համարյա նույն բանն եմ ասում,դու նշել ես հիվանդություն ունեցող ու արբած մարդուն,ես էլ ասում եմ էս դեպքում էլ հիմար աղջիկ  է եղել:Եթե մարդը մեղավոր չէ,որ ինքը հիմար է,ուրեմն էս աղջիկը ոչ մի մեղք չունի  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ,այ տես ես ինչքան գիտեմ համարյա նույն բանն եմ ասում,դու նշել ես հիվանդություն ունեցող ու արբած մարդուն,ես էլ ասում եմ էս դեպքում էլ հիմար աղջիկ  է եղել:Եթե մարդը մեղավոր չէ,որ ինքը հիմար է,ուրեմն էս աղջիկը ոչ մի մեղք չունի


Յոհաննես, հիմա դու ուզում ես ինձ համոզես, որ էս աղջիկը էնքան մեծ մեղքի բաժին ունի, որ իրեն կարելի էր բռնաբարե՞լ։ Եթե փողոցում մեկը հարձակվում ա  մյուսի վրա ու ծեծում կամ բռնաբարում, իսկ նա բավական արագ չի վազել, ուրեմն մեղավոր ա՞, կամ ասենք էս աղջիկը սիրահարված ա էդ անասունին, ուրեմն մեղավոր ա՞։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Յոհաննես, հիմա դու ուզում ես ինձ համոզես, որ էս աղջիկը էնքան մեծ մեղի բաժին ունի, որ իրեն կարելի էր բռնաբարե՞լ։ Եթե փողոցում մեկը հարձակվում ա  մյուսի վրա ու ծեծում կամ բռնաբարում, իսկ նա բավական արագ չի վազել, ուրեմն մեղավոր ա՞, կամ ասենք էս աղջիկը սիրահարված ա էդ անասունին, ուրեմն մեղավոր ա՞։


Չէ, Դայ ջան, ուղղակի ինչպես միշտ՝ կողքից կարդալ ու խելոք երևալը շատ հեշտ ա:
Իրականում ոչ մի աղջիկ դրանից ապահովագրված չի: 
Դու մի անգամ, քո կարծիքով, կարաս շանս տաս մարդուն իր սխալ պահվածքն ուղղելու, առանց Լիլի ասած ապրիորի որպես անասուն վերաբերվելու իրեն, ու էդ ամենը վերջանա փողոցի մութ պաձեստում բերնիդ հասցրած հարվածներով, որ հանկարծ չգոռաս:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կակտուս ջան, եթե մեկը մի տուփ սիգարետ ա գողանում էլի գող ա, իսկ թե մեկը բանկ ա թալանում էլի գող ա ու ասենք էդ սիգարետ գողանալը հեշտ բան ա, մտար խանուրթ վերցրիր ու թռար, բայց այ եթե մեկը բանկ ա թալանում, էն էլ նենց, որ կոդերով բանով իմանում ա, հիմնականում բանկից մեկը իրան ծախված ա լինում, էս տարբերության մասին եմ խոսում:


«Կոդերով-բանով»-ի դեպքում հա, բայց այ որ չորով, զենքով-բանով մտնում ու ջարդուխուրդ անելով են կողոպուտն իրականացնում, էդ դեպքի՞ն ինչ կասես։ Իսկ ո՞վ ա ասում, թե բռնաբարողի համար հեշտ ա։ Ով գիտի՝ լավ էլ դժվար ա։ Ուղղակի եթե մարդ էնքան այլասերված ա, որ կարող ա դա չուզող ուրիշ մարդու հետ սեքս անելուց հաճույք ստանա, ապա շատ հավանական ա, որ էդ բռնի ենթարկեցնելուց ու դժվարություններից էլ կստանա, էլի։

----------


## keyboard

լավ, դուք չհասկացաք, թե ես կոնկրետ ինչ եմ ասում, բայց երևությը միանշանակ դատապարտելի ա, մասնատելուց ինձ էլ կանչեք

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ, Դայ ջան, ուղղակի ինչպես միշտ՝ կողքից կարդալ ու խելոք երևալը շատ հեշտ ա:
> Իրականում ոչ մի աղջիկ դրանից ապահովագրված չի: 
> Դու մի անգամ, քո կարծիքով, կարաս շանս տաս մարդուն իր սխալ պահվածքն ուղղելու, առանց Լիլի ասած ապրիորի որպես անասուն վերաբերվելու իրեն, ու էդ ամենը վերջանա փողոցի մութ պաձեստում բերնիդ հասցրած հարվածներով, որ հանկարծ չգոռաս:


Ես էս երևույթը երևի անտանելի ծանր եմ տանում, որովհետև դժբախտություն ունեմ ճանաչելու նման բռնության զոհի, ու գիտեմ, թե ինչ դժվար ա, ու գիտեմ, որ իմ ճանաչած խելացի, կազմակերպված, Մարդ տեսկի աղջին ուղղակի սիրահարված ա եղել ամենավերջին սրիկային, ու երբ գիտակցել ա, փորձել ա ուղղել իր սխալն ու հեռու մնալ էդ երևույթից,  էդ անասունը, բացատրելով, որ ուզում ա հողի համը ցույց տալ․․․ մի խոսքով, ես չեմ կարող ադեկվատ լինել մեղավորներ փնտրելու պրոցեսին, ես գիտեմ, որ նման երևույթներին մի գրամ չեմ ափսոսում, թող գնան ու ամբողջ կյանքում փտեն բանտերում կամ սև գրողի ծոցում։

----------


## Dayana

> լավ, դուք չհասկացաք, թե ես կոնկրետ ինչ եմ ասում, բայց երևությը միանշանակ դատապարտելի ա, մասնատելուց ինձ էլ կանչեք


Հով, հասկացել ենք, հաստատ հասնում ա իրա նպատակին, ու շատ դաժան։  :Sad:

----------


## Nihil

> լավ, դուք չհասկացաք, թե ես կոնկրետ ինչ եմ ասում, բայց երևությը միանշանակ դատապարտելի ա, մասնատելուց ինձ էլ կանչեք


ֆիզիոլոգիապես հնարավոր չէ՞ առանց ցանկության։ Ինչ-որ տեղ նման բան գրած է՞։ Ես չգիտեմ օրինակ, ինձ թվում է դա վերաբերում է միայն տղաներին  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> ֆիզիոլոգիապես հնարավոր չէ՞ առանց ցանկության։ Ինչ-որ տեղ նման բան գրած է՞։ Ես չգիտեմ օրինակ, ինձ թվում է դա վերաբերում է միայն տղաներին


Ելնելով սեփական տակտից, ստեղ չեմ ծավալվի ու չեմ ասի կոնկրետ ինչն ա հնարավոր, ինչը չէ, բայց մի դիտարկում կանեմ, եթե կոնկրետ քո կամ մեկելի համար պառտադիր գրածն ա հիմք իմ տարբերակում էդ ինչ որ մեկի ինչ որ մի տեղ գրելը՝ հիմք չի:

----------


## Alphaone

> Դե ես էդ եմ ասում, որ բռնաբարվողը ոչ մի բանով էլ մեղավոր չի:


Բյուր, իրավաբանության մեջ վիկտիմոլոգիա հասկացությունը կա, երբ մարդու վարքը հանգեցնում է նրան, որ իր հանդեպ հանցանք կատարեն: Դրա հիմնական կետերից մեկը արարքների պատճառահետևանքային կապերը չհասկանալն ա ու էդ տեսանկյունից էս աղջիկը միանշանակ մեղավոր ա, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ էն մարդը, ով էդ անասունությունն արել ա՝ անմեղ ա, ինքը միլիոն անգամ ավելի ա մեղավոր:

----------

CactuSoul (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), Ուլուանա (02.12.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Յոհաննես, հիմա դու ուզում ես ինձ համոզես, որ էս աղջիկը էնքան մեծ մեղքի բաժին ունի, որ իրեն կարելի էր բռնաբարե՞լ։ Եթե փողոցում մեկը հարձակվում ա  մյուսի վրա ու ծեծում կամ բռնաբարում, իսկ նա բավական արագ չի վազել, ուրեմն մեղավոր ա՞, կամ ասենք էս աղջիկը սիրահարված ա էդ անասունին, ուրեմն մեղավոր ա՞։


Dayana ջան,էսքան ժամանակ մի բան եմ ասում,որ երկրորդ անգամ հանդիպման գնալը խլքից-մտքից դուրս բան է:Ախր էդ անասունը խորամանկ էլ չի եղել,որ ասենք,հա ամբողջ ժամանակ իրան նորմալ է պահել ու կարելի  է հասկանալ էդ աղջկան:Ինքը հենց առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ պարզ ցույց է տվել իրա նպատակները:
Չեմ արդարացնում էդ անասունին,դեմ եմ ցանկացած տեսակի բռնաբարության,ուղղակի եթե մի փոքր ավելի շատ մտքով գործեն էդ բռնաբարությունների քանակը մի փոքր կնվազի:
Նաև հասկանում եմ,որ կողքից նայելը ու խելոք բաներ ասելը հեշտ է,բայց մեջը պահելն էլ մի բան չէ  :Jpit:  
Հ.Գ. Կարծում եմ,որ էլ նոր բան չեմ կարող ասել էս թեմայում,այդ իսկ պատճառով սա իմ վերջին գրառումն էր այս թեմայում  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (10.06.2014), Nihil (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Dayana ջան,էսքան ժամանակ մի բան եմ ասում,որ երկրորդ անգամ հանդիպման գնալը խլքից-մտքից դուրս բան է:Ախր էդ անասունը խորամանկ էլ չի եղել,որ ասենք,հա ամբողջ ժամանակ իրան նորմալ է պահել ու կարելի  է հասկանալ էդ աղջկան:Ինքը հենց առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ պարզ ցույց է տվել իրա նպատակները:
> Չեմ արդարացնում էդ անասունին,դեմ եմ ցանկացած տեսակի բռնաբարության,ուղղակի եթե մի փոքր ավելի շատ մտքով գործեն էդ բռնաբարությունների քանակը մի փոքր կնվազի:
> Նաև հասկանում եմ,որ կողքից նայելը ու խելոք բաներ ասելը հեշտ է,բայց մեջը պահելն էլ մի բան չէ  
> Հ.Գ. Կարծում եմ,որ էլ նոր բան չեմ կարող ասել էս թեմայում,*այդ իսկ պատճառով սա իմ վերջին գրառումն էր այս թեմայում*


Վախեցար բռնաբարվե՞ս ապեր

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Վախեցար բռնաբարվե՞ս ապեր


Հա բա,ես գեղացի մարդ եմ,որ բռնաբարվեմ հաստատ տունը կմնամ  :Crazy:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ժող, ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ոնց ա տեղի ունենում էդ բռնաբարություն կոչվածը, ասենք, եթե աղջիկը անգամ մի քիչ հուզված ա, բուն ակտը իռականացնելը բավական բարդ ա, իսկ էս պարագայում հուզվածը էն խոսքը չի, չգիտեմ կարողացա բացատրեմ թե չէ, բայց չեմ կարում հասկանամ, ոնց ա տղամարդը հասնում դրան :եսիմ


Դատական բժշկությունը զբաղվում ա նման հարցերով։  Էդտեղ լիքը բարդ պահեր կան,ամեն դեպքը տարբեր ա, եթե ժամանակ ունենաս կարդա։

----------

Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, էս բռնաբարման թեմայով մի բան ասեմ… 

եթե աղջիկը տկլոր փողոցով գնում ա ու շատ սեքսի բաներ ա անում, շատ սեքսի ու իրան բռնաբարում են, մեղավորը բռնաբարողներն են ու տկլորությունը մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք չի… վերջ… 

ամեն մարդ իր արարքի համար ա պատասխանատու… տղան բռնաբարության համար, իսկ աղջիկը՝ հասարակական վայրում տկլոր ֆռֆռալու (չի կարելի, չէ՞…), բայց երբեք աղջկա տկլորությունը, չի կարա մեղմացնի տղայի հանցանքը… դա նույնն ա որ ասես "տղան ուղեղ չունի" կամ "շան ուղեղ ունի ու մենք չենք կարա իրան պատասխանատու ճանաչենք իր գործողությունների համար"… 

Եթե Բյուրի անձնական տեսությունը հաշվի առնենք, որ տղաները բիոլոգիապես "շուն" են, ապա կարող ա դա լինի մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք… 

…ի դեպ ասեմ… եթե կնիկդ չի "ուզում" ու զոռով ես "անում"՝ բռնաբարություն ա…

----------

Alphaone (10.06.2014), CactuSoul (10.06.2014), Chuk (10.06.2014), Dayana (11.06.2014), GriFFin (10.06.2014), insider (11.06.2014), Nihil (10.06.2014), Progart (15.05.2019), Quyr Qery (11.06.2014), Sagittarius (11.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (10.06.2014), Յոհաննես (10.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2014), Շինարար (10.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էլ եմ Կակտուսի ու Յոհաննեսի հետ համակարծիք: Բռնաբարողին մահապատիժ էլ տան, կողմ եմ, բայց աղջկան էլ բուժել դեբիլությունից:

Հ.Գ.
Մի քիչ կոպիտ հնչեց, դուք նուրբը հասկացեք:

----------

Յոհաննես (10.06.2014), Նիկեա (12.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

Լավ ես հիմա չհասկացա, ըստ Ձեզ ` օլիգոֆրենի ( բնածին մտավոր թուլամտություն)  բռնաբարողը մեղավոր ա, բայց օլիգոֆրեննել ունի՞  իրա բաժին մեղքը։ Ի՞նչ էական ա աղջիկը ինչա  ( խոսքը ես դեպքի մասին ա) ։  Ո՞ նց ա կարելի  ասել <<ունի իրա մեղքի բաժինը> >։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հով, արի ես քեզ էդ պահերը բացատրեմ, դու հասկացի: 
Ուրեմն դու երևի նկատի ունես, որ կնոջ հեշտոցը բավարար չափով չի խոնավանում ու թուլանում, որ տղամարդը կարողանա մուտք գործի: Բացատրեմ: Այ հենց էդ ա սարսափելին, որ տղամարդը ուժ ա գործադրում: Դրա համար բռնաբարության հետևանքով սեռական հարաբերության արդյունքում շատ բնական են էդ մասերի վնասվածքները, մինչդեռ նորմալ սեռական հարաբերության ժամանակ չեն լինում նման վնասվածքներ:




> Բյուր, իրավաբանության մեջ վիկտիմոլոգիա հասկացությունը կա, երբ մարդու վարքը հանգեցնում է նրան, որ իր հանդեպ հանցանք կատարեն: Դրա հիմնական կետերից մեկը արարքների պատճառահետևանքային կապերը չհասկանալն ա ու էդ տեսանկյունից էս աղջիկը միանշանակ մեղավոր ա, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ էն մարդը, ով էդ անասունությունն արել ա՝ անմեղ ա, ինքը միլիոն անգամ ավելի ա մեղավոր:


Ալֆ, մոտավորապես գիտեմ վիկտիմոլոգիան ինչ ա: Բայց մենք էստեղ դրա հետ հեչ գործ չունենք: Էստեղ աղջիկը հայտնվել ա անելանելի դրության մեջ սկսած էն պահից, երբ հանված նկարել ա իրան: Իսկ մինչև էդ պահը տեղի ունեցածը կարար լիներ ցանկացած աղջկա հետ:

----------

GriFFin (10.06.2014), Mephistopheles (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էլ եմ Կակտուսի ու Յոհաննեսի հետ համակարծիք: Բռնաբարողին մահապատիժ էլ տան, կողմ եմ, բայց աղջկան էլ բուժել դեբիլությունից:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Մի քիչ կոպիտ հնչեց, դուք նուրբը հասկացեք:


Արտ, իսկ իմ կարծիքով խնդիրը էդ դեպքում գլոբալացնել ա պետք:
Այսինքն.

1. բռնաբարողին խիստ պատժում ես, պրիտով նենց, որ բոլոր պոտենցիալ բռնաբարողներն էդ մասին իմանան,
2. նենց ես անում, որ պայմանական ասենք, բոլոր «հիմար» աղջիկներն իմանան նման վտանգի ու դրանից ձերբազատվելու մասին:

Հետադարձ կանգնել ասել «խելք չուներ»-ը մի տեսակ անկապ ա:

----------


## Nihil

> Արտ, իսկ իմ կարծիքով խնդիրը էդ դեպքում գլոբալացնել ա պետք:
> Այսինքն.
> 
> 1. բռնաբարողին խիստ պատժում ես, պրիտով նենց, որ բոլոր պոտենցիալ բռնաբարողներն էդ մասին իմանան,
> 2. նենց ես անում, որ պայմանական ասենք, բոլոր «հիմար» աղջիկներն իմանան նման վտանգի ու դրանից ձերբազատվելու մասին:
> 
> Հետադարձ կանգնել ասել «խելք չուներ»-ը մի տեսակ անկապ ա:


ահամ, մեկ էլ էնպես անել, որ տուժողները չամաչեն ոստականություն դիմեն։ 
Չնայած ի՞նչ եմ ասում է, մեր երկրում դեռ աղջիկ փախցնել հասկացությունը կա։

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, մոտավորապես գիտեմ վիկտիմոլոգիան ինչ ա: Բայց մենք էստեղ դրա հետ հեչ գործ չունենք: Էստեղ աղջիկը հայտնվել ա անելանելի դրության մեջ սկսած էն պահից, երբ հանված նկարել ա իրան: *Իսկ մինչև էդ պահը տեղի ունեցածը կարար լիներ ցանկացած աղջկա հետ:*


Համամիտ չեմ, հասկանում ես, եթե լիներ մաքսիմում 22-23 տարեկան, ես հիմարության մեջ չէի մեղադրի, բայց ահավոր ջղայնանում եմ, երբ ինձնից տարիքով մեծ մարդն իրեն բույսի նման է պահում  :Sad:  ախր դու ինքդ դատի տրամաբանությունը.
1. խոսելու համար հյուրանոց գնալ մի տղամարդու հետ, ում ճանաչում ես միայն մի քանի հանդիպումով վիրտուալ տարածքից
2. քո հանդեպ սեռական բնույթի գործողություններ կատարեն, օգնություն կանչելու փոխարեն ինքդ հանվես
3. քեզ ասեն՝ գլուխդ բարձրացրու՝ նկարում եմ, իրականում գլուխդ բարձրացնես (թեև իրավիճակի անհեթեթությունից ելնելով մարդ գուցե և շոկի մեջ բարձրացնի գլուխը)
4. դրանից հետո ոստիկանություն դիմելու փոխարեն սկսես քմահաճույքներ կատարել  :Sad: 

Մի ժամանակ իրավաբան խորհրդատու էի աշխատում, մյուս իրավաբանը տղամարդ էր, դրա համար կանայք նման պատմոuթյունները գերադասում էին ինձ պատմել: Խեղճերի հանդեպ գազանություն էին արել, դեռ մի բան էլ իրենք էին արդարանում: Բոլոր դեպքերում բացի մեկից իրենք իրականում զոհ էին: Էս դեպքում էլ աղջիկը միանշանակ զոհ է,  բայց ինքը տարրական անվտանգության կանոններին չի հետևել: Ես չեմ ասում, թե ինքը մեղավոր ա, ինքը չլիներ, մի ուրիշը կլիներ միանշանակ, բայց ինքը մեղավոր ա նրանում, որ իր հետ ինքը թույլ ա տվել նման բան կատարվի, ուղեղը չի աշխատացրել: Իմ ծանոթ ամենաազատամիտ աղջիկներն էլ անծանոթ տղամարդու հետ չեն գնա հյուրանոցի համար «խոսելու»: Ես չեմ ասում, թե ինքը ազատամիտ, սանձարձակ կամ անբարո ա եղել, քանի որ ակնհայտ ա, որ տագնապի մեջ իրեն կորցրել է, բայց նաև ակնհայտ ա, որ մի քիչ ուղեղ ունենար, էս պատմությունը չէր լինի: Ու հիմա մենակ անասուններին մեղադրելով ու դատապարտելով, կտոր-կտոր անելով (ինչը հենց էդպես էլ պետք ա արվի) մենք հարցը չենք լուծի, պետք ա դրան զուգահեռ էլ էն բոլոր պոտենցիալ զոհերին ասել, որ ձեր էս-էս-էս քայլերը կհանգեցնեն էս-էս հետևանքներին, որ պրոֆիլակտիկա լինի ու մարդիկ պաշտպանված լինեն:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), CactuSoul (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արտ, իսկ իմ կարծիքով խնդիրը էդ դեպքում գլոբալացնել ա պետք:
> Այսինքն.
> 
> 1. բռնաբարողին խիստ պատժում ես, պրիտով նենց, որ բոլոր պոտենցիալ բռնաբարողներն էդ մասին իմանան,
> 2. նենց ես անում, որ պայմանական ասենք, բոլոր «հիմար» աղջիկներն իմանան նման վտանգի ու դրանից ձերբազատվելու մասին:
> 
> Հետադարձ կանգնել ասել «խելք չուներ»-ը մի տեսակ անկապ ա:


Արտ, բայց մյուս կողմից, ո՞նց ա սահմանվում «հիմար» աղջիկը ու ո՞ր արարքն ա հիմար համարվում: Որտեղի՞ց են կողմ չի կարելի վստահել մարդուն: Սա շատ բարդ հարց ա:

----------


## Alphaone

> Արտ, իսկ իմ կարծիքով խնդիրը էդ դեպքում գլոբալացնել ա պետք:
> Այսինքն.
> 
> 1. բռնաբարողին խիստ պատժում ես, պրիտով նենց, որ բոլոր պոտենցիալ բռնաբարողներն էդ մասին իմանան,
> 2. նենց ես անում, որ պայմանական ասենք, բոլոր «հիմար» աղջիկներն իմանան նման վտանգի ու դրանից ձերբազատվելու մասին:
> 
> Հետադարձ կանգնել ասել «խելք չուներ»-ը մի տեսակ անկապ ա:


էս նույնը դրել, երկար-բարակ շարադրում էի, արդեն որերորդ անգամ իմ մտքերն ինձնանից լավ ձևակերպած իմ գրելուց րոպե առաջ Չուկի կատարմամամբ կարդում եմ ու մոտս թերարժեքության բարդույթը խորանում ա 
 :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, բայց մյուս կողմից, ո՞նց ա սահմանվում «հիմար» աղջիկը ու ո՞ր արարքն ա հիմար համարվում: Որտեղի՞ց են կողմ չի կարելի վստահել մարդուն: Սա շատ բարդ հարց ա:


Բյուր, ես գրել էի «Էդ դեպքում», այսինքն էն դեպքի համար, որի դեպքում Աթեիստն էդպես ա գնահատում:

----------


## Alphaone

> Արտ, բայց մյուս կողմից, ո՞նց ա սահմանվում «հիմար» աղջիկը ու ո՞ր արարքն ա հիմար համարվում: Որտեղի՞ց են կողմ չի կարելի վստահել մարդուն: Սա շատ բարդ հարց ա:


Բյուր, եթե հանդիպման ժամանակ քեզ գրեթե անծանոթ լինելով հյուրանոց-մոթել ա քարշ տալիս, պետք չի ոչ հետը գնալ, ոչ էլ դրանից հետո վստահել, եթե անգամ մինչև ականջներիդ ծայրը սիրահարված ես, բայց էդ մարդու հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալ չես ցանկանում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես էլ եմ Կակտուսի ու Յոհաննեսի հետ համակարծիք: Բռնաբարողին մահապատիժ էլ տան, կողմ եմ, բայց աղջկան էլ բուժել դեբիլությունից:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Մի քիչ կոպիտ հնչեց, դուք նուրբը հասկացեք:


Արտ, բռնաբարողի ուղեղը հանցավոր մարդու ուղեղ ա: Նա պատրաստ ա օրենքից դուրս, մարդու կամքին հակառակ ուժ գործադրել դիմացինի մարմնի վրա: Ու դա անում ա հիմնականում պլանավորելով, թեր ու դեմերը կշռելով, կանխամտածված, ոնց որ էդ հոդածի գյադեն: Չհաշված՝ քիչ դեպքեր կազմող պահի տակ որոշած, էմոցիոնալ-սպոնտան բռնաբարություները, ասենք հայավարի "շատ սիրելուց": 

Եթե ինքն ունի հանցագործ, բռնարար mindset, կապ չունի աղջիկն ինչքան զգույշ ա եղել, ինչ աստիճանի վստահող ու դյուրահավատ ա եղել: Նա ամիսներ կսպասի, բայց իրա ուզածը մեկ ա կանի: 
Ինչ, բանտում ու բանակում բռնաբարվող տղերքը ոռները բաց ե՞ն ֆռֆռում, դեբիլ ե՞ն, անհասկացող ե՞ն: Չէ չէ՞, բայց զոհ են դառնում:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> էս նույնը դրել, երկար-բարակ շարադրում էի, արդեն որերորդ անգամ իմ մտքերն ինձնանից լավ ձևակերպած իմ գրելուց րոպե առաջ Չուկի կատարմամամբ կարդում եմ ու մոտս թերարժեքության բարդույթը խորանում ա


Հա, ես իսկապես ավելի արագ եմ մեքենագրում  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (10.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, իսկ իմ կարծիքով խնդիրը էդ դեպքում գլոբալացնել ա պետք:
> Այսինքն.
> 
> 1. բռնաբարողին խիստ պատժում ես, պրիտով նենց, որ բոլոր պոտենցիալ բռնաբարողներն էդ մասին իմանան,
> 2. նենց ես անում, որ պայմանական ասենք, բոլոր «հիմար» աղջիկներն իմանան նման վտանգի ու դրանից ձերբազատվելու մասին:
> 
> Հետադարձ կանգնել ասել «խելք չուներ»-ը մի տեսակ անկապ ա:


Արտ, ես հոդվածը մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդացել, չգիտեմ բռնաբարողը հիմա նստած ա, թե չէ։
 Ենթադրենք կեղծ անունով ա հանդես եկել, դեմքն էլ փոխել ա, ու վերջ, էլ իրան չեն կարում գտնեն։

Այսինքն առաջին կետդ տեղի չունեցավ։ Հետո՞, չասե՞մ, որ աղջիկն էլ իրա մեղքի բաժինն ունի։ Հա, էլի համեմատելի չեն նրա ու աղջկա մեղքերը, բայց անհամեմատելին չի նշանակում, որ աղջիկը լրիվ անմեղ էր։ Ակումբի աղջիկները, որ կարդացել են հոդվածը, թող ասեն, թե իրանցից քանիսը 2-րդ անգամ կգնար էդ հանդիպմանը։ Նշեմ, որ հոդվածը աղջկա կողմից ա ներկայացված, ու էլի չի բերվում հստակ պատճառ թե խի ա շարունակել հանդիպելը։

 Քանի որ կոնկրետ դեպքն ենք քննարկում, ուրեմն օդի մեջ չխոսանք էլի, «աղջիկը կարա նույնիսկ տկլոր ման գա» ու նման բաներ։ Հա, կարա, բան չասեցի։ Բայց եթե էդ տկլոր ֆռացող աղջկան մեկը մոտեցավ ու ասեց «ինչքա՞ն ես ասում», պետք ա նենց պատասխան ստանա, որ հասկանա որ աղջիկը իրա կարիքը չունի, ոչ թե «Գնանք մի տեղ հանգիստ տետատետ նստենք, ես քեզ բացատրեմ, որ ես քո կարիքը չունեմ»։

Էլի կրկնեմ, էս ասածներիցս ոչ մի տառը չի արդարացնում բռնաբարողին։

Բռնաբարողը անասուն ա, իրա մեջ եղել ա բռնությունը, դրա համար պտի դատվի։
Բայց 
1. եթե աղջիկը դեբիլ ա (մտավոր հետամնաց), դեպքը չկանխելու հարցում մեղավոր են իրա խնամակալները։
2. եթե աղջիկը դեբիլ չի, շարքային հիմար ա, չկանխելու համար մեղավոր ա միայն ինքը։

----------

Alphaone (10.06.2014), Յոհաննես (11.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> 2. եթե աղջիկը դեբիլ չի, շարքային հիմար ա, չկանխելու համար մեղավոր ա միայն ինքը։


Պարտադիր չի, Արտ, հենց դրա մասին եմ ասում:
Մեղավոր կարող ա լինի էն միջավայրը, որում ինքը մեծացել ա, որը բավական գիտելիք, փորձ իրան չի հաղորդել: Սա ընդամենը որպես օրինակ: Էդ միջավայրի մի մասն էլ ես ու դու ենք, որ հիմա կոմպի մոտ նստած մեծ-մեծ խոսում ենք, չմտածելով, կան շերտեր մեր հասարակությունում, որտեղ մարդը տարրական փորձ կամ գիտելիք ձեռք բերելու հնարավորություն չունի:

----------


## Alphaone

> Պարտադիր չի, Արտ, հենց դրա մասին եմ ասում:
> Մեղավոր կարող ա լինի էն միջավայրը, որում ինքը մեծացել ա, որը բավական գիտելիք, փորձ իրան չի հաղորդել: Սա ընդամենը որպես օրինակ: Էդ միջավայրի մի մասն էլ ես ու դու ենք, որ հիմա կոմպի մոտ նստած մեծ-մեծ խոսում ենք, չմտածելով, կան շերտեր մեր հասարակությունում, որտեղ մարդը տարրական փորձ կամ գիտելիք ձեռք բերելու հնարավորություն չունի:


Չէ, լավ էլի, 28 տարեկանի մասին ա խոսքը, ոչ թե 18  :Sad:  էդ տարիքում ես չեմ պատկերացնում մարդ, ով տարրական գիտելիք կամ փորձ չունի, ախր գոնե բնազդներն էդ դեպքում հաստատ պետք ա խոսեին  :Sad:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), Յոհաննես (11.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համամիտ չեմ, հասկանում ես, եթե լիներ մաքսիմում 22-23 տարեկան, ես հիմարության մեջ չէի մեղադրի, բայց ահավոր ջղայնանում եմ, երբ ինձնից տարիքով մեծ մարդն իրեն բույսի նման է պահում  ախր դու ինքդ դատի տրամաբանությունը.
> 1. խոսելու համար հյուրանոց գնալ մի տղամարդու հետ, ում ճանաչում ես միայն մի քանի հանդիպումով վիրտուալ տարածքից
> 2. քո հանդեպ սեռական բնույթի գործողություններ կատարեն, օգնություն կանչելու փոխարեն ինքդ հանվես
> 3. քեզ ասեն՝ գլուխդ բարձրացրու՝ նկարում եմ, իրականում գլուխդ բարձրացնես (թեև իրավիճակի անհեթեթությունից ելնելով մարդ գուցե և շոկի մեջ բարձրացնի գլուխը)
> 4. դրանից հետո ոստիկանություն դիմելու փոխարեն սկսես քմահաճույքներ կատարել 
> 
> Մի ժամանակ իրավաբան խորհրդատու էի աշխատում, մյուս իրավաբանը տղամարդ էր, դրա համար կանայք նման պատմոuթյունները գերադասում էին ինձ պատմել: Խեղճերի հանդեպ գազանություն էին արել, դեռ մի բան էլ իրենք էին արդարանում: Բոլոր դեպքերում բացի մեկից իրենք իրականում զոհ էին: Էս դեպքում էլ աղջիկը միանշանակ զոհ է,  բայց ինքը տարրական անվտանգության կանոններին չի հետևել: Ես չեմ ասում, թե ինքը մեղավոր ա, ինքը չլիներ, մի ուրիշը կլիներ միանշանակ, բայց ինքը մեղավոր ա նրանում, որ իր հետ ինքը թույլ ա տվել նման բան կատարվի, ուղեղը չի աշխատացրել: Իմ ծանոթ ամենաազատամիտ աղջիկներն էլ անծանոթ տղամարդու հետ չեն գնա հյուրանոցի համար «խոսելու»: Ես չեմ ասում, թե ինքը ազատամիտ, սանձարձակ կամ անբարո ա եղել, քանի որ ակնհայտ ա, որ տագնապի մեջ իրեն կորցրել է, բայց նաև ակնհայտ ա, որ մի քիչ ուղեղ ունենար, էս պատմությունը չէր լինի: Ու հիմա մենակ անասուններին մեղադրելով ու դատապարտելով, կտոր-կտոր անելով (ինչը հենց էդպես էլ պետք ա արվի) մենք հարցը չենք լուծի, պետք ա դրան զուգահեռ էլ էն բոլոր պոտենցիալ զոհերին ասել, որ ձեր էս-էս-էս քայլերը կհանգեցնեն էս-էս հետևանքներին, որ պրոֆիլակտիկա լինի ու մարդիկ պաշտպանված լինեն:


Ալֆ, էդ 22-23 տարեկանը որտեղի՞ց սահմանեցիր: Ո՞նց որոշեցիր, որ մինչև էդ տարիքը կարելի ա, դրանից հետո հիմարություն ա: Ի՞նչ իրավունքով ես իրա վարքը գնահատում բույսի վարք:
1. Իսկ եթե շենքի հետևում բռնաբարե՞ր: Էդ ժամանակ կասեիք՝ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում անծանոթ մարդու հետ հանդիպման գնալ: Եթե չգնար հանդիպման, բայց էդ տղեն չերեզներով հասցեն պարզեր, գար, պիտի ասեիք՝ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում վիրտուալում անծանոթ մարդու հետ խոսել: Եթե վիրտուալից չլիներ, այլ հարևան Վալոդիկը, պիտի ասեիք՝ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում Վալոդիկի հետ խոսել: (Ի դեպ, էստեղ չեմ քննարկում էն դեպքը, որ աղջիկը չի իմացել, որ իրան հյուրանոց ա տանում, վերցնում եմ էն դեպքը, որ իմացել ա)
2. Ու նորից. ստեղ կա նաև հարցի ամոթ-աբուռ կողմը: Երբ աղջիկը հանվում ա, արդեն բանը բանից անցած ա լինում, ինքը չի ուզում, որ նախորդած ամեն ինչը սաղ աշխարհն իմանա: 
Ալֆ, երբ ես Բաղրամյան փողոցով քայլում էի, ու ոստիկանը թևիցս բռնեց, ասեց՝ նստի մեքենան: Ես օգնություն չկանչեցի, չգոռգոռացի, այլ սուսուփուս նստեցի մեքենան: Ասեմ քեզ, ահավոր վախեցած էի: Հիմա եթե, Աստված չանի, էդ ոստիկանը մի հատ խփեր ինձ մեքենայի մեջ կամ որևէ վատ բան աներ, ուրեմն ե՞ս էի մեղավոր, որ չգոռգոռացի մեքենա նստելուց առաջ:
3. էս կետի վերաբերյալ էլ նայի վերևինը
4. Ալֆ, ոնց որ տեսնում ենք, ոստիկանություն դիմել ընդհանրապես չարժեր, ոչ սկզբից, ոչ հետո... ու սկզբում խայտառակվելու վախը երևի ավելի ադեկվատ գնահատական ա էղել, քան հետո դիմելը, որովհետև, փաստորեն, իրոք, դիմելով ավելի ա քաշվել:

Ու կխնդրեի այ էդ քո էս-էս-էս-էսների տակ դու շատ կոնկրետ գրեիր, թե որ քայլերը: Յուբկա հագնե՞լը: Առանց չադրայի ման գա՞լը: Օտար տղամարդու հետ խոսե՞լը:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Quyr Qery (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2014)

----------


## Lion

> Ես չեմ ուզում մասնագետը բացատրի, ես ուզում եմ երևույթի մասին իմանամ, ճիշտ ա մի տեսակ վատ կհնչի ասածս, բայց բուն ակտի պահը իմ կարծիքով աղջկանից կախված ա:
> 
> ես պատժել-չպատժելու մաիսն չեմ խոսում, էլի պատժվի, գնդակահարվի,չգիտեմ կախվի, ես երևույթի մասին եմ խոսում, կոնկրետ աղջկա չուզելու ու ակտի կատարվելու մաիսն եմ խոսում, ոնց ա դա հնարավոր:


Հազար ներողություն բայց մի քանի պարզաբանումներ անեմ:

1. ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի համաձայն բռնաբարության *սուբյեկտ*, այսինքն բռնաբարող, կարող է լինել միայն 14 տարին լրացած արական սեռի անձը: Մինչև այդ տարիքը հասածները պատասխանատվության ենթակա չեն,

2. ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի համաձայն բռնաբարություն *սուբյեկտիվ կողմից* կատարվում է միայն ուղղակի դիտավորությամբ, այսինքն անզգուշությամբ կամ անուղղակի դիտավորությամբ բռնաբարություն չի կարող լինել,

3. ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի համաձայն բռնաբարության *օբյեկտը* 16 տարեկանը լրացած կնոջ ազատ իրավունքն է ցանկացած տղամարդու հետ մտնել սեռական հարաբերության մեջ կամ զերծ մնալ դրանից, ինչպես նաև մինչև 16 տարեկան աղջկա սեռական անձեռնամխելիությունը: Բռնաբարության զոհը պետք է անպայման լինի իգական սեռի, անկախ տարիքից: Տղամարդու նկատմամբ արվող սեռական բնույթի ցանկացած գործողություն բնութագրվում է ամենածանրը 139-րդ հոդվածով` սեռական բնույթի բռնի գործողությունների հարկադրելը: Տղամարդը չի կարող 138-րդ հոդվածի "զոհ" լինել, սա միանշանակ է,

4. ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի համաձայն բռնաբարությունը *օբյեկտիվ կողմից* համարվում է ավարտված, համաձայն Հայաստանում ձևավորված քրեաիրավական պրակտիկայի, որը գալիս է դեռ սովետի թվից, հազար ներողություն, _հենց այն պահին_, երբ տղամարդու անդամը մտնում է կնոջ արգանդի նախամուտք - վերջ, այդ պահից արդեն կա ավարտված հանցակազմ, անկախ դրանից հետո եղած ցանկացած բանի /շարժումներ, էյակուլյացիա, տևողություն և այլն/: ՀՀ քրեաիրավական օրենսդրությունը տարբերակում է օբյեկտիվ կողմի երեք տեսակ - բռնություն, բռնության սպառնալիք, տուժողի անօգնական վիճակն օգտագործելը.
- *Բռնություն*; կարող է կիրառվել ինչպես տուժողի, այնպես էլ այլ անձանց նկատմամբ և պետք նպատակ ունենա հենց սեքսի հարկադրելը: Օրինակ, տուժողին ծեծելը կամ մորը ծեծելով ստիպում ես աղջկան քեզ հետ հարաբերության մեջ մտնել, ծեծելով ամուսնուն` կնոջը, ծեծելով երեխաներին` դաստիարակուհուն և այլն, 
- *Բռնության սպառնալիք*; ոմանք խոսում են ընդհանուր սպառնալիքի մասին, բայց քրեագետների մեծ մասը առանձնացնում է հենց բռնության սպառնալիքը, քանի որ այլ տեսակի սպառնալիքը դժվար թե գործուն լինի, թեև բացառել չի կարելի: Օրինակ, կայրեմ տունդ, կամ..., բայց դե դա շատ հազվադեպ է հանդիպում: Սովորաբար հենց բռնության սպառնալիքն է լինում, ընդ որում դա կարող է լինել ինչպես տուժողի, այնպես էլ այլ անձանց նկատմամբ, օրինակ` մորը ծեծել սպառնալով ստիպում ես աղջկան քեզ հետ հարաբերության մեջ մտնել, ամուսնու գլխին ատրճանակ դնելով` կնոջը, սպառնալով ծեծել երեխաներին` դաստիարակուհուն և այլն, 
- *Անօգնական վիճակ*; Սա այն վիճակն է, երբ որևէ պատճառով տուժողը չի հասկանում իր հետ կատարվածը: Օրինակ` հարբած է, քնած է, մտավոր ունակությունների կամ տարիքի պատճառով չի ընկալում և այլն: 

5.Սովետի ժամանակից սկսած շատ տարածված է եղել "տղերքի գլխին սարքելը" - այսինք, աղջիկը իր համաձայնությամբ տղամարդու հետ "առաջ է գնում", հետո, վախի, խանդի կամ այլ շահադիտական դրդումներով վազում, հայտարարություն է տալիս: Այստեղ շատ նուրբ պահ է և իրավապահ մարմինները պետք է շատ հստակ աշխատեն, որ ոչ իրական բռնաբարության դեպքերը անպատիժ չմնան, ոչ էլ անմեղ տղամարդիկ դատվեն: Ներկայումս օրինակ ՌԴ-ում խնդիրը շատ սուր է դրված և, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի, իրավապաշտպանները անհանգստանում են հենց տղամարդկանց իրավունքների համար, քանի որ գործնականում ցանկացած կին կարող է սեքսից հետո գնալ ու հայտարարություն տալ: Ներկայումս ՌԴ-ում լուրջ քայլեր են կատարվում այս հարցը պարզաբանելու համար: Մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ մի քիչ ավելի պարզ է, ինչքան ես գիտեմ, թեև բացառված չեն նման պատահարները,

6. Համաձայն կրիմինոլոգների մեծամասնության կարծիքի` միշտ չէ, կամ, սենց ասենք, դեպքերի մեծ մասում այդպես չէ, որ բռնաբարության մոտիվը հենց սեռական հաճույք ստանալն է: Սովորաբար կան այլ մոտիվներ` խոցված արժանապատվություն, գերազանցության զգացում, դիմացինին ստորացնելու հաճույք, խանդ և այլն: Ավելին, դեպքերի զգալի մասում նույնիսկ էյակուլյացիա կարող է չլինել, և ֆիզիկական, և հոգեկան պատճառներով: Կրկին ըստ կրկիմինոլոգների դեպքերի զգալի մասում հենց զոհն է իր վարքագծով առաջացնում բռնաբարության իրավիճակ` ուշ ժամին տուն գալ, "ոչ այն խմբի մեջ հայտնվել", գռգռիչ հագնվել և այլն:

Մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ նրանց համար, ովքեր դեմ կլինեն պոռնկությանը: Ուսումնասիրույունները ցույց են տվել, որ պոռնկության աճը քչացնում է բռնաբարությունների թիվը: Այսքանը  :Smile:

----------

insider (10.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Մեջբերումներ չեմ անում: Հարցեր կաին իրավական իմաստով, դրա համար գրում եմ, ինձ թվում է պատասխանները կգտնեք ասյտեղ:

Գործ ունենք զզվելի մի հանցագործության հետ՝ բռնաբարություն: Ասեմ, որ հանցագործության օբյեկը տվյալ դեպքում անձի սեռական անձռմխելիությունն է, անձի ազատությունը: Լրացուցիչ նաև կյանքը և առողջությունը: Բռնաբարության տուժող կարող է լինել միայն իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչը /շատերը կարող են չիմանալ/:

Այս հանցագործության օբյեկտիվ կողմը բնութագրվում է այսպես՝ Տղամարդու սեռական հարաբերությունը կնոջ հետ, որը կատարվել է նրա կամքին հակառակ, բռնություն գործադրելով կամ դրա սպառնալիքով կամ օգտագործելով նրա՝ կնոջ անօգնական վիճակը: Այսինքն հանցագործությունը բռնաբարություն որակելու համար, այն պետք է լինի տուժողի կամքին հակառակ, բռնություն գործադրելը լինի ուղղակի /օրինակ տան եղած չեղածը տալ ջարդելը ուղղակի չի դիտվում, բայց օրինակ ապտակելը կդիտվի/ կամ դրա սպառնալիքը /սպառնալիքը կարող է լինել ինչպես տուժողի այնպես էլ այլ մարդու նկատմամբ /օրինակ ծնողներին հարազատներին ուղղված ապառնալիքը տուժողի դիմադրությունը կոտրելու ու նրան տիրանալու համար/: Այսինքն սպառնալիքը պիտի լինի ռեալ` իրական: 

Դե անօգնական վիճակն օգտագործելն էլ ինձ թվում է պարզ է /օրինակ հիվանդ է, տկար է, այսինքն ուղղակիորեն ի վիճակի չէ ֆիզիկական դիմադրություն ցույց տալու: Իսկ օրինակ տուժողի արբած վիճակը, որպես անօգնական վիճակ որակելու համար, արդեն պետք է ելնել կոնկրետ իրավիճակից, այսիքն որքան է եղել այդ աստիճանը և արդյոք այդ վիճակում նա իրոք անօգնական էր /այսինքն էնքան խմած լինի, որ չգիտակցի թե ինչ ա կատարվում/:Սրանք մեր քրեական օրենսգրքի այդ հոդվածով դիսպոզիցիան էր:

Իսկ սեռական հարաբերություն ասելով պետք է հասկանալ կնոջ և տղամարդու միջև  բնական սեռական ակտը: Այսինքն սեռական ցանկությունը այլ, այդ թվում զզվելի ձևերով բավարարելը արդեն որակվում է, որպես այլ հանցագործություն: Օրինակ՝ սեքսուալ բնույթի բռնի գործողությունները, սա արդեն այլ հանցագործություն է, այլ հոդված, բայց ոչ բռնաբարություն:

Նաև, եթե անձը ցանկանում է սեռական կապի մեջ մտնել կնոջ հետ և դրան հասնելու, տիրանալու և նրա վրա ազդելու համար դիմում է այլ քայլերի, դա նույնպես բռնաբարություն չի որակվում /օրինակ խաբել է, ասել է կամուսնանա, բլա բլա բլա/: Հանցագործությունը սուբյեկտիվ կողմց բնութագրվում է ուղղակի դիտավորության մեղքի ձևով:

	Եվ վերջում հանցագործությունը /բռնաբարությունը/ ավարտված է համարվում սեռական մերձեցման հենց սկզբից, անկախ նրանից սեռական ակտը էտ եզ, անասունի կողմից ավարտվել է ֆիզիկական իմաստով թե ոչ:

----------

Lion (10.06.2014), Աթեիստ (10.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, լավ էլի, 28 տարեկանի մասին ա խոսքը, ոչ թե 18  էդ տարիքում ես չեմ պատկերացնում մարդ, ով տարրական գիտելիք կամ փորձ չունի, ախր գոնե բնազդներն էդ դեպքում հաստատ պետք ա խոսեին


Ալֆա ջան, քանի որ կոնկրետ դեպք է, դրա համար չեմ ծավալվի, արդյունքում կարող է տգեղ բան ստացվի, որտև խոսեմ վերացական բանի մասին, բայց դա ակամա վերագրվի կոնկրետ անձի: Հետագայում առանձին թեմայում գուցե և խոսենք 28, 35 և այլ տարիքի կյանքին անպատրաստ մարդկանց մասին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Պարտադիր չի, Արտ, հենց դրա մասին եմ ասում:
> Մեղավոր կարող ա լինի էն միջավայրը, որում ինքը մեծացել ա, որը բավական գիտելիք, փորձ իրան չի հաղորդել: Սա ընդամենը որպես օրինակ: Էդ միջավայրի մի մասն էլ ես ու դու ենք, որ հիմա կոմպի մոտ նստած մեծ-մեծ խոսում ենք, չմտածելով, կան շերտեր մեր հասարակությունում, որտեղ մարդը տարրական փորձ կամ գիտելիք ձեռք բերելու հնարավորություն չունի:


Ընկեր, էս թվին եթե մարդը գիտելիք չունի, 99% նշանակում ա չի էլ ուզում ունենալ։ Վերջերս ՖԲ-ում մի հատ հումորային արտահայտություն էր։

_Չեմ սիրում են մարդկանց, որ իրանց մեղքը գցում են ուրիշների վրա։
Իրանց պատճառով ես ես ոչ նորմալ կրթություն ունեմ, որ աշխատանք։_

Ե՞ս եմ մեղավոր, թե՞ դու, որ ինքը գիտելիք չուներ։

----------


## Chuk

> Այս հանցագործության օբյեկտիվ կողմը բնութագրվում է այսպես՝ Տղամարդու սեռական հարաբերությունը կնոջ հետ, որը կատարվել է նրա կամքին հակառակ, բռնություն գործադրելով կամ դրա սպառնալիքով կամ օգտագործելով նրա՝ կնոջ անօգնական վիճակը:


insider, մի քիչ լավ չհասկացա: 

Այսինքն եթե ինչ-որ տղամարդու բռնի մի խումբ տղամարդիկ նշածդ բռնի , հարկադրական ձևով սեռական գործողություն անեն, էդ բռնաբարություն չի՞

----------


## Chuk

> Ընկեր, էս թվին եթե մարդը գիտելիք չունի, 99% նշանակում ա չի էլ ուզում ունենալ։ Վերջերս ՖԲ-ում մի հատ հումորային արտահայտություն էր։
> 
> _Չեմ սիրում են մարդկանց, որ իրանց մեղքը գցում են ուրիշների վրա։
> Իրանց պատճառով ես ես ոչ նորմալ կրթություն ունեմ, որ աշխատանք։_
> 
> Ե՞ս եմ մեղավոր, թե՞ դու, որ ինքը գիտելիք չուներ։


Անհատապես ոչ ես, ոչ դու: Բայց շատերի դեպքում հասարակությունն ընդհանուր ունի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընկեր, էս թվին եթե մարդը գիտելիք չունի, 99% նշանակում ա չի էլ ուզում ունենալ։ Վերջերս ՖԲ-ում մի հատ հումորային արտահայտություն էր։
> 
> _Չեմ սիրում են մարդկանց, որ իրանց մեղքը գցում են ուրիշների վրա։
> Իրանց պատճառով ես ես ոչ նորմալ կրթություն ունեմ, որ աշխատանք։_
> 
> Ե՞ս եմ մեղավոր, թե՞ դու, որ ինքը գիտելիք չուներ։


Արտ, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում գիտելիք: Ի՞նչ գիտելիք չուներ էդ աղջիկը:

----------


## Lion

> insider, մի քիչ լավ չհասկացա: 
> 
> Այսինքն եթե ինչ-որ տղամարդու բռնի մի խումբ տղամարդիկ նշածդ բռնի , հարկադրական ձևով սեռական գործողություն անեն, էդ բռնաբարություն չի՞


Չէ, միանշանակ, էդ քրեաիրավական իմաստով բռնաբարություն չի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր, եթե հանդիպման ժամանակ քեզ գրեթե անծանոթ լինելով հյուրանոց-մոթել ա քարշ տալիս, պետք չի ոչ հետը գնալ, ոչ էլ դրանից հետո վստահել, եթե անգամ մինչև ականջներիդ ծայրը սիրահարված ես, բայց էդ մարդու հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալ չես ցանկանում:


Աղջիկը կարա՝ կրքով լի, ցանկությամբ լի, սեքսի մարմաջը հոգում գնա հանդիպման ու ամենավերջին պահին փոշմանի, ասենք՝ չէր սպասում, որ ես էդքան բրդոտ եմ: Դրանից հետո արդեն կարելի՞ ա բռնաբարել:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, միանշանակ, էդ քրեաիրավական իմաստով բռնաբարություն չի:


Մդա: Իսկ դուք դրել ստեղ կանանց իրավունքներից եք խոսում: Կանանց դեպքում գոնե օրենք կա...

----------


## Lion

Էդա... Ինքի սպեցիֆիկ հանցակազմա, որը հատուկ կանանց պաշտպանելու համարա ստեղծված  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մդա: Իսկ դուք դրել ստեղ կանանց իրավունքներից եք խոսում: Կանանց դեպքում գոնե օրենք կա...


Արտ, տղամարդկանց բռնաբարելը հայեցի չի, էդ եվրոգոմիկների հորինած բանն ա, ո՞նց կարա տենց օրենք լինի:  :Think: 

Իսկ հիմա լուրջ. բա լավ, ասենք մի տղամարդու վրա տասնհինգ հոգի հարձակվեցին ու սեռական ակտ արեցին: Էդ տղան գնաց ոստիկանություն, բողոքեց: Ի՞նչ ա լինելու հետո:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, տղամարդկանց բռնաբարելը հայեցի չի, էդ եվրոգոմիկների հորինած բանն ա, ո՞նց կարա տենց օրենք լինի: 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա լուրջ. բա լավ, ասենք մի տղամարդու վրա տասնհինգ հոգի հարձակվեցին ու սեռական ակտ արեցին: Էդ տղան գնաց ոստիկանություն, բողոքեց: Ի՞նչ ա լինելու հետո:


Բյուր ջան, չգիտեմ էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ ա լինելու, բայց ես աչքիս նաֆսյակի էլ գիշերով մենակ փողոց դուրս չգամ  :Jpit:

----------


## keyboard

> Արտ, տղամարդկանց բռնաբարելը հայեցի չի, էդ եվրոգոմիկների հորինած բանն ա, ո՞նց կարա տենց օրենք լինի: 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա լուրջ. բա լավ, ասենք մի տղամարդու վրա տասնհինգ հոգի հարձակվեցին ու սեռական ակտ արեցին: Էդ տղան գնաց ոստիկանություն, բողոքեց: Ի՞նչ ա լինելու հետո:


Քանի չի եղել, լռում ենք …ՃՃՃ




> Բյուր ջան, չգիտեմ էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ ա լինելու, բայց ես աչքիս նաֆսյակի էլ գիշերով մենակ փողոց դուրս չգամ


Դու հանգիստ գնա, քեզ ուզող չի լինի   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ, տղամարդկանց բռնաբարելը հայեցի չի, էդ եվրոգոմիկների հորինած բանն ա, ո՞նց կարա տենց օրենք լինի: 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա լուրջ. բա լավ, ասենք մի տղամարդու վրա տասնհինգ հոգի հարձակվեցին ու սեռական ակտ արեցին: Էդ տղան գնաց ոստիկանություն, բողոքեց: Ի՞նչ ա լինելու հետո:


ոչ մի բան… ասելու են G7 ես դրա համար էլ արել են… ըստ Լիոնի…

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, տղամարդկանց բռնաբարելը հայեցի չի, էդ եվրոգոմիկների հորինած բանն ա, ո՞նց կարա տենց օրենք լինի: 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա լուրջ. բա լավ, ասենք մի տղամարդու վրա տասնհինգ հոգի հարձակվեցին ու սեռական ակտ արեցին: Էդ տղան գնաց ոստիկանություն, բողոքեց: Ի՞նչ ա լինելու հետո:


Կարող ա եղել էլ ա տենց դեպք, ասենք գնացել ա, մի 5 մլիցա լռված են.
- Տղերք, նոր փողոցում իմ վրա 5 հոգով հարձակվեցին, բռնաբարեցին:
- Հա ինչ, լավ են արել, իրավունք ունեն, շալվարդ հանի, մենք էլ...

----------

insider (10.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> insider, մի քիչ լավ չհասկացա: 
> 
> Այսինքն եթե ինչ-որ տղամարդու բռնի մի խումբ տղամարդիկ նշածդ բռնի , հարկադրական ձևով սեռական գործողություն անեն, էդ բռնաբարություն չի՞


Չէ Չուկ ջան, էտ մեր քր.օր-քով բռնաբարություն որակել ոչ մի ձևով չի լինում, քանի որ դիսպոզիցիան ուղղակի սահմանում է  Բռնաբարությունը՝ տղամարդու սեռական հարաբերությունը կնոջ հետ՝ նրա կամքին հակառակ, վերջինիս կամ այլ անձի նկատմամբ բռնություն գործադրելով կամ դա գործադրելու սպառնալիքով կամ կնոջ անօգնական վիճակն օգտագործելով:

Դա արդեն կորակվի 139 հոդվածով այսիքն` Սեքսուալ բնույթի, այդ թվում՝ համասեռական գործողությունները տուժողի կամքին հակառակ, վերջինիս կամ այլ անձի նկատմամբ բռնություն գործադրելով կամ դա գործադրելու սպառնալիքով կամ տուժողի անօգնական վիճակն օգտագործելով:

Մի քիչ աբսուրդ ա հնչում, բայց բռնաբարում են, փաստորեն, միայն կնոջը /իգական սեռին/ ու հենց տղամարդու կողմից պետք ա լինի:

----------

Chuk (10.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Lion

> Արտ, տղամարդկանց բռնաբարելը հայեցի չի, էդ եվրոգոմիկների հորինած բանն ա, ո՞նց կարա տենց օրենք լինի: 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա լուրջ. բա լավ, ասենք մի տղամարդու վրա տասնհինգ հոգի հարձակվեցին ու սեռական ակտ արեցին: Էդ տղան գնաց ոստիկանություն, բողոքեց: Ի՞նչ ա լինելու հետո:


*Հոդված 139.
Սեքսուալ բնույթի բռնի գործողությունները*

1. Սեքսուալ բնույթի, այդ թվում՝ համասեռական գործողությունները տուժողի կամքին հակառակ, վերջինիս կամ այլ անձի նկատմամբ բռնություն գործադրելով կամ դա գործադրելու սպառնալիքով կամ տուժողի անօգնական վիճակն օգտագործելով՝
պատժվում է ազատազրկմամբ՝ երեքից վեց տարի ժամկետով:

2. Նույն գործողությունները, որոնք՝
1) կատարվել են մի խումբ անձանց կողմից,
2) կատարվել են տուժողի կամ այլ անձի նկատմամբ առանձին դաժանությամբ,
3) կատարվել են անչափահասի նկատմամբ,
4) անզգուշությամբ առաջացրել են տուժողի մահ կամ այլ ծանր հետևանքներ`
5) (կետն ուժը կորցրել է 23.05.11 ՀՕ-143-Ն)
6) կատարվել է ակնհայտ հղի կնոջ նկատմամբ,
7) կատարվել է զենքի կամ որպես զենք օգտագործվող այլ առարկայի գործադրմամբ կամ դա գործադրելու սպառնալիքով,
8) կատարվել է ուղղիչ հիմնարկում պատիժը կրող անձի նկատմամբ, կալանավորվածներին պահելու վայրում կամ ձերբակալվածներին պահելու վայրում պահվող անձի նկատմամբ, կարգապահական գումարտակում պահվող անձի նկատմամբ, զորամասում զինծառայողի նկատմամբ, բուժհաստատությունում բուժվող կամ հետազոտվող անձի նկատմամբ կամ օրենքով սահմանված դեպքերում և կարգով այլ կերպ ազատությունից զրկված անձի նկատմամբ համապատասխան հաստատության աշխատակցի կողմից`
պատժվում են ազատազրկմամբ՝ չորսից տասը տարի ժամկետով:

3. Սույն հոդվածի առաջին կամ երկրորդ մասով նախատեսված արարքը, որը կատարվել է`
1) տասնութ տարին չլրացած անձի նկատմամբ ծնողի կամ մանկավարժի կամ ուսումնական կամ բուժական կամ դաստիարակչական հաստատության աշխատակցի կամ այլ անձի կողմից, որի վրա դրված է նրա դաստիարակության կամ խնամքի պարտականություն,
2) տասնչորս տարին չլրացած անձի նկատմամբ՝
պատժվում է ազատազրկմամբ՝ ութից տասնհինգ տարի ժամկետով` որոշակի պաշտոններ զբաղեցնելու կամ որոշակի գործունեությամբ զբաղվելու իրավունքից զրկելով՝ առավելագույնը երեք տարի ժամկետով կամ առանց դրա:
(139-րդ հոդվածը փոփ. 23.05.11 ՀՕ-143-Ն, խմբ., լրաց. 12.11.13 ՀՕ-112-Ն)

----------

Chuk (10.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, էդ 22-23 տարեկանը որտեղի՞ց սահմանեցիր: Ո՞նց որոշեցիր, որ մինչև էդ տարիքը կարելի ա, դրանից հետո հիմարություն ա: Ի՞նչ իրավունքով ես իրա վարքը գնահատում բույսի վարք:
> 1. Իսկ եթե շենքի հետևում բռնաբարե՞ր: Էդ ժամանակ կասեիք՝ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում անծանոթ մարդու հետ հանդիպման գնալ: Եթե չգնար հանդիպման, բայց էդ տղեն չերեզներով հասցեն պարզեր, գար, պիտի ասեիք՝ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում վիրտուալում անծանոթ մարդու հետ խոսել: Եթե վիրտուալից չլիներ, այլ հարևան Վալոդիկը, պիտի ասեիք՝ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում Վալոդիկի հետ խոսել: (Ի դեպ, էստեղ չեմ քննարկում էն դեպքը, որ աղջիկը չի իմացել, որ իրան հյուրանոց ա տանում, վերցնում եմ էն դեպքը, որ իմացել ա)
> 2. Ու նորից. ստեղ կա նաև հարցի ամոթ-աբուռ կողմը: Երբ աղջիկը հանվում ա, արդեն բանը բանից անցած ա լինում, ինքը չի ուզում, որ նախորդած ամեն ինչը սաղ աշխարհն իմանա: 
> Ալֆ, երբ ես Բաղրամյան փողոցով քայլում էի, ու ոստիկանը թևիցս բռնեց, ասեց՝ նստի մեքենան: Ես օգնություն չկանչեցի, չգոռգոռացի, այլ սուսուփուս նստեցի մեքենան: Ասեմ քեզ, ահավոր վախեցած էի: Հիմա եթե, Աստված չանի, էդ ոստիկանը մի հատ խփեր ինձ մեքենայի մեջ կամ որևէ վատ բան աներ, ուրեմն ե՞ս էի մեղավոր, որ չգոռգոռացի մեքենա նստելուց առաջ:
> 3. էս կետի վերաբերյալ էլ նայի վերևինը
> 4. Ալֆ, ոնց որ տեսնում ենք, ոստիկանություն դիմել ընդհանրապես չարժեր, ոչ սկզբից, ոչ հետո... ու սկզբում խայտառակվելու վախը երևի ավելի ադեկվատ գնահատական ա էղել, քան հետո դիմելը, որովհետև, փաստորեն, իրոք, դիմելով ավելի ա քաշվել:
> 
> Ու կխնդրեի այ էդ քո էս-էս-էս-էսների տակ դու շատ կոնկրետ գրեիր, թե որ քայլերը: Յուբկա հագնե՞լը: Առանց չադրայի ման գա՞լը: Օտար տղամարդու հետ խոսե՞լը:


Բյուր, դու աբստրակտ կրավիճակ ես քննարկում, ես կոնկրետ դեպք, իհարկե յուրաքանչյուրին էլ անկախ սեռից սպառնում ա բռնաբարված լինելու կամ ցանկացած ուրիշ հանցագործության զոհ դառնալու վտանգը: Ինձնից մի քանի հարյուր դոլար են տարբեր ժամանակներում գողացել, քանի որ միամիտ հիմար էի, այդ դեպքում իմ վիկտիմոգեն վարքագիծը եղել է աջուձախ դրամապանակս առանց հսկողության թողելը: Եթե փորձված գող լինի, գրպանիցս էլ կտանի, բայց քանի դեռ դրամապանակս իմ մոտ եմ պահում, էլ խոշոր գումար չեմ «կորցրել»:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու աբստրակտ կրավիճակ ես քննարկում, ես կոնկրետ դեպք, իհարկե յուրաքանչյուրին էլ անկախ սեռից սպառնում ա բռնաբարված լինելու կամ ցանկացած ուրիշ հանցագործության զոհ դառնալու վտանգը: Ինձնից մի քանի հարյուր դոլար են տարբեր ժամանակներում գողացել, քանի որ միամիտ հիմար էի, այդ դեպքում իմ վիկտիմոգեն վարքագիծը եղել է աջուձախ դրամապանակս առանց հսկողության թողելը: Եթե փորձված գող լինի, գրպանիցս էլ կտանի, բայց քանի դեռ դրամապանակս իմ մոտ եմ պահում, էլ խոշոր գումար չեմ «կորցրել»:


Ալֆ, եթե դրամապանակի անալոգը տանենք դեպի սեռական կյանք, չբռնաբարվելու համար պետք ա տնից դուրս չգալ: Փորձված բռնաբարողը դուռը կջարդի, կբռնաբարի:  :Think:

----------


## Alphaone

> Աղջիկը կարա՝ կրքով լի, ցանկությամբ լի, սեքսի մարմաջը հոգում գնա հանդիպման ու ամենավերջին պահին փոշմանի, ասենք՝ չէր սպասում, որ ես էդքան բրդոտ եմ: Դրանից հետո արդեն կարելի՞ ա բռնաբարել:


Բռնաբարել ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի, Շին, էստեղ ես հստակ բան եմ ասում, ինչպես միշտ ծայրահեղություն ա հասկացվում: Ես ընդամենն ասում եմ, որ բռնաբարողն անասուն ա ու եթե էս աղջիկը չլիներ, վաղ թե ուշ ինչ-որ մեկը զոհ դառնալու էր, բայց հատկապես էս աղջիկն ա եղել զոհը, քանի որ ինքը հիմաությունների շղթայական ռեակցիա ա թույլ տվել:

----------

Յոհաննես (11.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բռնաբարել ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի, Շին, էստեղ ես հստակ բան եմ ասում, ինչպես միշտ ծայրահեղություն ա հասկացվում: Ես ընդամենն ասում եմ, որ բռնաբարողն անասուն ա ու եթե էս աղջիկը չլիներ, վաղ թե ուշ ինչ-որ մեկը զոհ դառնալու էր, բայց հատկապես էս աղջիկն ա եղել զոհը, քանի որ ինքը հիմաությունների շղթայական ռեակցիա ա թույլ տվել:


Կարա՞ս ասես առաջին հիմարությունը որն էր:

----------


## Lion

> Բռնաբարել ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի, Շին, էստեղ ես հստակ բան եմ ասում, ինչպես միշտ ծայրահեղություն ա հասկացվում: Ես ընդամենն ասում եմ, որ բռնաբարողն անասուն ա ու եթե էս աղջիկը չլիներ, վաղ թե ուշ ինչ-որ մեկը զոհ դառնալու էր, բայց հատկապես էս աղջիկն ա եղել զոհը, քանի որ ինքը հիմաությունների շղթայական ռեակցիա ա թույլ տվել:


Տեղ էլ հենց տղամարդիկ կրակն են ընկնում, էլի: Օրինակ, տղամարդուն կարող է թվալ, թե կինը հաճույքից է ճանկռում, գոռում, կամ ծամածռում դեմքը, իսկ իրականում... պատմության մեջ ես արդեն, իսկ որ աստված էլ չանի, քննիչը տականք եղավ, լրիվ կքաշվես  :Sad:

----------


## keyboard

> Կարա՞ս ասես առաջին հիմարությունը որն էր:


Բյուր, ասենք, որ դու մի տղու հետ հանդիպես, հանդիպումների ժամանակ ակնհայտ տեսնես, որ ձեռ ա քցում, թեման դրան ա տանում, իրան ավելորդ բաներ ա թույլ տալիս, ես միանշանակ վստահ եմ, որ էդ տղու եղածը կկտրես, կտաս ձեռը ու կճամփես ու էլ իրան մոտիկ չես թողնի:
Բայց այ թութուշը մտածում ա, որ ինքն էնքան լավն ա, որ էդ տղեն հլա իրան չտեսած արդեն ձեռ-մեռ ա քցում, լագստվում-մգստվում ա, բայց դե թութուշն էլ ասում ա մեկա չեմ տալու, թող մի քիչ տանջվի, մի օր տենց չեմ տալու,չեմ տալու ից հետո, տղեն որոշում ա՝ տա չտա, մեկա վե*գ*ալելու եմ ու տոն ճամփելուց տաշում ա էս թութուշին:
Հմի ասա, թութուշը միամիտ խելոք *րեխա* էր չէ՞, վաբշե չէր ջոգում, որ Ճռթոն իրան մի օր տաշելու ա, դաժե եթե ինքը չի ուզում տաշվել....

----------

Աթեիստ (10.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, եթե դրամապանակի անալոգը տանենք դեպի սեռական կյանք, չբռնաբարվելու համար պետք ա տնից դուրս չգալ: Փորձված բռնաբարողը դուռը կջարդի, կբռնաբարի:


չէ, Բյուր, պետք ա տնից դուրս էլ գալ, կարճ յուբկա էլ հագնել, խմել, հարբել էլ ու թող  մեկը փորձվի մատով կպնի՝ վառել, սպանել, մորթել ու էդպես շարունակ, բայց եթե դու ռեալ վտանգավոր իրավիճակում ռեալ վտանգավոր մարդու քեզ մոտ ես թողում էնքան, որ ինքը կարա քեզ նվասի, արդեն վիկտիմոգեն վարքագիծ ես ցուցաբերում: Էդ աղջիկն իր բերանով ասում էր, որ ես հասկանում էի որ իր հետ գործ ունենալ պետք չի, բայց մեկ ա հետը գնում էի հյուրանոց: ԱԲՍՈՒՐԴ: Քո բերած ոստիկանի օրինակում լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա, եթե ոստիկանի փոխարեն քաղաքացիական հագուստով ու անձնական մեքենայով մեկը լիներ, դու ի՞նչ, էլի ձայն չէիր հանելու: Իմ ծանոթների 90 տոկսոսը էս իրավիճակում անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցման հոդվածով կգնային...

----------


## Շինարար

> Տեղ էլ հենց տղամարդիկ կրակն են ընկնում, էլի: Օրինակ, տղամարդուն կարող է թվալ, թե կինը հաճույքից է ճանկռում, գոռում, կամ ծամածռում դեմքը, իսկ իրականում... պատմության մեջ ես արդեն, իսկ որ աստված էլ չանի, քննիչը տականք եղավ, լրիվ կքաշվես


 :LOL:  իմ խոպանչի ծանոթներից մեկը խոպանում ռուս ծտերի հետ հաճելի ժամանկ էր անցկացրել, որի ընթացքում պարել էին, պարելիս աղջիկը վզի ցեպը հանել էր, պատմում էր, որ զգում էր, որ մատները վզի վրայով շարժում ա՝ ա ես էլ հենց գիտեմ ինձ սիրում ա :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), CactuSoul (11.06.2014), Progart (15.05.2019), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Կարա՞ս ասես առաջին հիմարությունը որն էր:


հյուրանոցի համար գնալը գրեթե անծանոթ տղամարդու հետ, ով արդեն իսկ տարօրինակ ու ոչ ադեկվատ դրսևորումներ էր ունեցել՝ փողոցում գոռալ, անծանոթ աղջկանից, ում առաջին անգամ էր տեսնելու պահանջել, որ շրջազգեստ հագնի ու էդպես...

----------

Vardik! (11.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Արա, բայց բոմբ ա մեր օրենսգիրքը: Իրականում 138 ու 139 հոդվածների մեջ բացարձակ տարբերություն չպետք ա էլի լիներ, ենթակետեր, պատիժներ, սաղ նույնն են, բայց էշավարի առանձնացրել են:

----------

CactuSoul (11.06.2014), insider (10.06.2014), Lion (10.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ասենք, որ դու մի տղու հետ հանդիպես, հանդիպումների ժամանակ ակնհայտ տեսնես, որ ձեռ ա քցում, թեման դրան ա տանում, իրան ավելորդ բաներ ա թույլ տալիս, ես միանշանակ վստահ եմ, որ էդ տղու եղածը կկտրես, կտաս ձեռը ու կճամփես ու էլ իրան մոտիկ չես թողնի:
> Բայց այ թութուշը մտածում ա, որ ինքն էնքան լավն ա, որ էդ տղեն հլա իրան չտեսած արդեն ձեռ-մեռ ա քցում, լագստվում-մգստվում ա, բայց դե թութուշն էլ ասում ա մեկա չեմ տալու, թող մի քիչ տանջվի, մի օր տենց չեմ տալու,չեմ տալու ից հետո, տղեն որոշում ա՝ տա չտա, մեկա վե*գ*ալելու եմ ու տոն ճամփելուց տաշում ա էս թութուշին:
> Հմի ասա, թութուշը միամիտ խելոք *րեխա* էր չէ՞, վաբշե չէր ջոգում, որ Ճռթոն իրան մի օր տաշելու ա, դաժե եթե ինքը չի ուզում տաշվել....


Հով ջան, սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ ես կարամ ասեմ՝ չէ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ էդ տղան չէ-ն հասկացավ: Իրա հաջորդ քայլը կարա առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու կտրուկ գործողությունների անցնելը լինի: Ու ես դրանից ապահովագրված չեմ: Ապահովագրված լինելու երկու ձև կա.
1. Ապրել մի հասարակությունում, որտեղ բռնաբարողը հարյուր տոկոսով խիստ կպատժվի, հետևաբար ռիսկ չի անի նման քայլի գնալ
2. Տնից դուրս չգալ 

Վերևի երկու կետերն էլ թերի են, որովհետև կան անասուններ, որոնք նույնիսկ պատժի մասին հարյուր տոկոսով իմանալով մեկ ա բռնաբարում են, ու կան անասուններ, որ հենց նույն տանն են ապրում:

----------


## Alphaone

> Տեղ էլ հենց տղամարդիկ կրակն են ընկնում, էլի: Օրինակ, տղամարդուն կարող է թվալ, թե կինը հաճույքից է ճանկռում, գոռում, կամ ծամածռում դեմքը, իսկ իրականում... պատմության մեջ ես արդեն, իսկ որ աստված էլ չանի, քննիչը տականք եղավ, լրիվ կքաշվես


Լիոն ջան, ես առողջ ցինիզմի կողմնակից եմ, բայց ոչ էս դեպքում  :Sad:  բռնաբարությունն ամենաստոր ու նվաստացուցիչ հանցագործություններից ա, անկախ զոհն իրեն ինչ ա թույլ տվել կամ թույլ չի տվել, բռնաբարություն իրականացրած հանցագործին ուղղակի պետք ա ցմահ մեկուսացնել(իր համար լավագույն դեպքում): Բայց լիքը աղջիկներ բռնաբարության զոհ չեն դառնա, եթե ժամանակին գիտակցեն վտանգը: Լիքը դեպքեր կան, որ դա անել հնարավոր չի, բայց կոնկրետ էս դեպքում վտանգն ակնհայտ էր:

----------


## keyboard

> Հով ջան, սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ ես կարամ ասեմ՝ չէ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ էդ տղան չէ-ն հասկացավ: Իրա հաջորդ քայլը կարա առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու կտրուկ գործողությունների անցնելը լինի: Ու ես դրանից ապահովագրված չեմ: Ապահովագրված լինելու երկու ձև կա.
> 1. Ապրել մի հասարակությունում, որտեղ բռնաբարողը հարյուր տոկոսով խիստ կպատժվի, հետևաբար ռիսկ չի անի նման քայլի գնալ
> 2. Տնից դուրս չգալ 
> 
> Վերևի երկու կետերն էլ թերի են, որովհետև կան անասուններ, որոնք նույնիսկ պատժի մասին հարյուր տոկոսով իմանալով մեկ ա բռնաբարում են, ու կան անասուններ, որ հենց նույն տանն են ապրում:



2 տարբեր դեպքի մաիսն ենք խոսում Բյուր, իմ ասած դեպքը ուրիշ ա, քոնն ուրիշ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չէ, Բյուր, պետք ա տնից դուրս էլ գալ, կարճ յուբկա էլ հագնել, խմել, հարբել էլ ու թող  մեկը փորձվի մատով կպնի՝ վառել, սպանել, մորթել ու էդպես շարունակ, բայց եթե դու ռեալ վտանգավոր իրավիճակում ռեալ վտանգավոր մարդու քեզ մոտ ես թողում էնքան, որ ինքը կարա քեզ նվասի, արդեն վիկտիմոգեն վարքագիծ ես ցուցաբերում: Էդ աղջիկն իր բերանով ասում էր, որ ես հասկանում էի որ իր հետ գործ ունենալ պետք չի, բայց մեկ ա հետը գնում էի հյուրանոց: ԱԲՍՈՒՐԴ: Քո բերած ոստիկանի օրինակում լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա, եթե ոստիկանի փոխարեն քաղաքացիական հագուստով ու անձնական մեքենայով մեկը լիներ, դու ի՞նչ, էլի ձայն չէիր հանելու: Իմ ծանոթների 90 տոկսոսը էս իրավիճակում անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցման հոդվածով կգնային...


Ալֆ, ախր նույն փաբերում խմել, հարբելը նույնքան վտանգավոր ա, ինչքան օտար տղամարդու հետ որևէ տեղ գնալը: Լուրջ եմ ասում: Գիտե՞ս քանի անգամ ա էղել, որ տենց խմել-հարբելուց հետո մենակ եմ տուն գնացել: Հիմա ի՞նչ, եթե տաքսու վարորդը բռնաբարեր, ուրեմն էշը ե՞ս էի, որ գիշերը ժամը երեքին խմած վիճակում տաքսի եմ նստել: Կամ եթե փաբից մեկն ասեր՝ մեքենայով տանեմ տուն, ես էլ նստեի, տուն չհասցներ, էլի էշը ե՞ս էի լինելու, որ խմել էի կամ որ էդ ժամին դրսերում էի:




> հյուրանոցի համար գնալը գրեթե անծանոթ տղամարդու հետ, ով արդեն իսկ տարօրինակ ու ոչ ադեկվատ դրսևորումներ էր ունեցել՝ փողոցում գոռալ, անծանոթ աղջկանից, ում առաջին անգամ էր տեսնելու պահանջել, որ շրջազգեստ հագնի ու էդպես...


Իսկ եթե էդ տղամարդը փողոցում գոռում ա, դու արդեն գիտե՞ս, որ ինքը բռնաբարող ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2014), Շինարար (10.06.2014)

----------


## Lion

> Արա, բայց բոմբ ա մեր օրենսգիրքը: Իրականում 138 ու 139 հոդվածների մեջ բացարձակ տարբերություն չպետք ա էլի լիներ, ենթակետեր, պատիժներ, սաղ նույնն են, բայց էշավարի առանձնացրել են:


Ճիշտ ես  :Smile:  Ես դեռ ուսանող էի, որ դասախոսներս քլնգում էին էդ պահը: Իրենք ասում էին, որ 139-րդը որպես առանձին հանցակազմ առանձնացնելու իմաստը հենց այն է, որ այն ավելի թեթև պատժվի բռնաբարությունից, քանի որ վերջինս ավելի բարձր հանրային վտանգավորություն ունի: Օրինակ, չի կարող լիարժեք բռնաբարություն համեմատվել այն բանի հետ, որ, ասենք, կնոջ կրծքերին մի լավ ձեռք տրվի, հասկանալի է, որ առաջինն ավելի վտանգավոր է: Բայց դե...




> Լիոն ջան, ես առողջ ցինիզմի կողմնակից եմ, բայց ոչ էս դեպքում  բռնաբարությունն ամենաստոր ու նվաստացուցիչ հանցագործություններից ա, անկախ զոհն իրեն ինչ ա թույլ տվել կամ թույլ չի տվել, բռնաբարություն իրականացրած հանցագործին ուղղակի պետք ա ցմահ մեկուսացնել(իր համար լավագույն դեպքում): Բայց լիքը աղջիկներ բռնաբարության զոհ չեն դառնա, եթե ժամանակին գիտակցեն վտանգը: Լիքը դեպքեր կան, որ դա անել հնարավոր չի, բայց կոնկրետ էս դեպքում վտանգն ակնհայտ էր:


Իսկ եթե անմեղ տղամարդը պատժվի, էն էլ այդ հոդվածով, պատկերացնում ես?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լիոն ջան, ես առողջ ցինիզմի կողմնակից եմ, բայց ոչ էս դեպքում  բռնաբարությունն ամենաստոր ու նվաստացուցիչ հանցագործություններից ա, անկախ զոհն իրեն ինչ ա թույլ տվել կամ թույլ չի տվել, բռնաբարություն իրականացրած հանցագործին ուղղակի պետք ա ցմահ մեկուսացնել(իր համար լավագույն դեպքում): Բայց լիքը աղջիկներ բռնաբարության զոհ չեն դառնա, եթե ժամանակին գիտակցեն վտանգը: Լիքը դեպքեր կան, որ դա անել հնարավոր չի, բայց կոնկրետ էս դեպքում վտանգն ակնհայտ էր:


Ո՞րն ա էդ «ժամանակը»:

----------

Quyr Qery (11.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, ախր նույն փաբերում խմել, հարբելը նույնքան վտանգավոր ա, ինչքան օտար տղամարդու հետ որևէ տեղ գնալը: Լուրջ եմ ասում: Գիտե՞ս քանի անգամ ա էղել, որ տենց խմել-հարբելուց հետո մենակ եմ տուն գնացել: Հիմա ի՞նչ, եթե տաքսու վարորդը բռնաբարեր, ուրեմն էշը ե՞ս էի, որ գիշերը ժամը երեքին խմած վիճակում տաքսի եմ նստել: Կամ եթե փաբից մեկն ասեր՝ մեքենայով տանեմ տուն, ես էլ նստեի, տուն չհասցներ, էլի էշը ե՞ս էի լինելու, որ խմել էի կամ որ էդ ժամին դրսերում էի:
> 
> 
> Իսկ եթե էդ տղամարդը փողոցում գոռում ա, դու արդեն գիտե՞ս, որ ինքը բռնաբարող ա:


Բյուր, ասածներս կոնտեքստից առանձնացնում ես, աբսուրդ են դառնում, բայց ես ախր մենակ գոռալը էչի ասում, ասում էի՝ անծանոթ տղամարդը քո վրա գոռում ա նրա համար, որ դու յուբկայով չես ու տանում հյուրանոցի համար, դու նման բան արե՞լ ես, թե դա համարում ես նորմալ, որ կարա էդպես էլ լինի, իսկ փաբերում խմել, հարբել, հարբած տուն գնալը լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ ա, ոչ թե հիմարություն, քանի որ եթե էդ դեպքում կարող ա բռնաբարեն, էս աղջկա դեպքում ամեն ինչ տանում էր նրան, որ հաստատ են բռնաբարելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ասածներս կոնտեքստից առանձնացնում ես, աբսուրդ են դառնում, բայց ես ախր մենակ գոռալը էչի ասում, ասում էի՝ անծանոթ տղամարդը քո վրա գոռում ա նրա համար, որ դու յուբկայով չես ու տանում հյուրանոցի համար, դու նման բան արե՞լ ես, թե դա համարում ես նորմալ, որ կարա էդպես էլ լինի, իսկ փաբերում խմել, հարբել, հարբած տուն գնալը լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ ա, ոչ թե հիմարություն, քանի որ եթե էդ դեպքում կարող ա բռնաբարեն, էս աղջկա դեպքում ամեն ինչ տանում էր նրան, որ հաստատ են բռնաբարելու:


Ալֆ, նախ ես առաջարկեցի ընդունել, որ աղջիկը գիտեր, որ հյուրանոց են գնում: Իրականում չգիտեր: Ինձ հետ նման դեպք չի էղել, բայց ես ինձ չեմ ապահովագրում, ես չեմ ասում, թե ոնց կվարվեի նման իրավիճակում, որովհետև, հավատա, փողոցում քեզ վրա գոռգոռացող տղամարդն էլ հեչ հաճելի բան չի:

----------


## insider

Ես էլ եմ գտնում, որ աղջիկը ակնհայտ տեսնելով, գլխի ընկնելով, զգալով, որ դրան ա տանում, մի գուցե պետք է և զգուշանա: Մի գուցե: Նայած ովա դիմացինը: Կարողա և սիրում ա, կարողա և մտքին կա, կարողա և, կներեք, հանվել են արդեն, բայց հենց ստոպ տվեց ուրեմն ստոպ պտի լինի: Այսինքն ինչքան էլ լկստվի-մկստվի ինչ էլ անի ոչ մեկին ոչ մի ձևի իրավունք չի տալիս: Նույնիսկ եթե նա մարմնավաճառ է, երկու ժամվա փողն էլ գլխից տվել ես:

----------


## Lion

> Ես էլ եմ գտնում, որ աղջիկը ակնհայտ տեսնելով, գլխի ընկնելով, զգալով, որ դրան ա տանում, մի գուցե պետք է և զգուշանա: Մի գուցե: Նայած ովա դիմացինը: Կարողա և սիրում ա, կարողա և մտքին կա, կարողա և, կներեք, հանվել են արդեն, բայց հենց ստոպ տվեց ուրեմն ստոպ պտի լինի: Այսինքն ինչքան էլ լկստվի-մկստվի ինչ էլ անի ոչ մեկին ոչ մի ձևի իրավունք չի տալիս: Նույնիսկ եթե նա մարմնավաճառ է, երկու ժամվա փողն էլ գլխից տվել ես:


Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես, բայց... Ախր "բայց"-եր կան ու ամենագլխավորը: Տղամարդիկ կհաստատեն, որ էդ "ստոպ տալ"-ը կանանց մոտ *հաճախ մի լավ ձև է*, համենայն դեպս շատ է հանդիպում, իրենց կոտրատում եմ, որ ավելի անհասանելի թվան, ավելի մեծացնեն այն հաճույքը, որ մեկը "իրենց հասնում է", ինքահաստատվեն, լավ զգան... 

Հիմա ոնց լինել, մանավանդ որ տղամարդն է տաքացած է? Վտանգավոր իրավիճակ է, *երկուս համար էլ*, բայց ինձ թվում է  մեղքն ամեն դեպքում _հենց տղամարդունն է_ - չպիտին ԱՆՆԱՍՈՒՆԱՆԱԼ նույնիսկ այդ պահերին, պետք է միշտ հստակ, սթափ ընկալել իրավիճակը, ու, եթե դիմացինդ _ինչ-որ իրեն շատ է ձև տալիս_, ուղղակի պետք է ամեն ինչ դադարեցնել - լոմկա է, բայց դե... տենց ճիշտա  :Smile:

----------


## insider

> Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես, բայց... Ախր "բայց"-եր կան ու ամենագլխավորը: Տղամարդիկ կհաստատեն, որ էդ "ստոպ տալ"-ը կանանց մոտ *հաճախ մի լավ ձև է*, համենայն դեպս շատ է հանդիպում, իրենց կոտրատում եմ, որ ավելի անհասանելի թվան, ավելի մեծացնեն այն հաճույքը, որ մեկը "իրենց հասնում է", ինքահաստատվեն, լավ զգան... 
> 
> Հիմա ոնց լինել, մանավանդ որ տղամարդն է տաքացած է? Վտանգավոր իրավիճակ է, *երկուս համար էլ*, բայց ինձ թվում է  մեղքն ամեն դեպքում _հենց տղամարդունն է_ - չպիտին ԱՆՆԱՍՈՒՆԱՆԱԼ նույնիսկ այդ պահերին, պետք է միշտ հստակ, սթափ ընկալել իրավիճակը, ու, եթե դիմացինդ _ինչ-որ իրեն շատ է ձև տալիս_, ուղղակի պետք է ամեն ինչ դադարեցնել - լոմկա է, բայց դե... տենց ճիշտա


Լիոն ջան, ասենք ունեն էտ ձևը, ասենք կոտրատում են, ասենք ստոպից հետո նորից լկստվում են ու շարունակում ֆլիրտը ու նորից ստոպ տալիս, նորից ֆլիրտում ու դու էլ տաքացած չես, այլ եռում ես ... է հետո ... ինչ անես ... դրանք մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ չեն, առավել ևս արդարացնող:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ո՞րն ա էդ «ժամանակը»:


արդեն նույն տեքստը մեռա տաս անգամ կրկնելով՝ երբ անծանոթ տղամարդը քեզ հյուրանոց ա տանում ապա սեռական հարաբերության հավանականությունը քո կամքով թե քո կամքից անկախ արդեն 90 տոկոսն անցնում է ԻՀԿ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> արդեն նույն տեքստը մեռա տաս անգամ կրկնելով՝ երբ անծանոթ տղամարդը քեզ հյուրանոց ա տանում ապա սեռական հարաբերության հավանականությունը քո կամքով թե քո կամքից անկախ արդեն 90 տոկոսն անցնում է ԻՀԿ:


Այսինքն, դու առաջարկում ես անծանոթ տղամարդու հետ հյուրանոց չգնալ, որովհետև կբռնաբարի՞:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ալֆ, ախր նույն փաբերում խմել, հարբելը նույնքան վտանգավոր ա, ինչքան օտար տղամարդու հետ որևէ տեղ գնալը: Լուրջ եմ ասում: Գիտե՞ս քանի անգամ ա էղել, որ տենց խմել-հարբելուց հետո մենակ եմ տուն գնացել: Հիմա ի՞նչ, եթե տաքսու վարորդը բռնաբարեր, ուրեմն էշը ե՞ս էի, որ գիշերը ժամը երեքին խմած վիճակում տաքսի եմ նստել: Կամ եթե փաբից մեկն ասեր՝ մեքենայով տանեմ տուն, ես էլ նստեի, տուն չհասցներ, էլի էշը ե՞ս էի լինելու, որ խմել էի կամ որ էդ ժամին դրսերում էի:


Բյուր, տաքսու դեպքում չէի ասի, բայց եթե տաքսուն սպասելուց ավտոյով մոտենար էն տղեր, որ ամբողջ երեկո էդ փաբում պլշած ոտքերիդ էր նայում, ու առաջարկեր տուն տանել, ու դու էլ համաձայնեիր, կասեի։

----------

Alphaone (11.06.2014), CactuSoul (11.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարծում եմ, տարբերություն չկա բռնաբարվողը կին ա, թե տղամարդ: Երկու դեպքն էլ դատապարտելի ա:
> 
> հ.գ. հա, Բյուր ջան, տղամարդկանց նկատմամբ էլ կա բռնություն Հայաստանում:


Չուկիտո, բռնությունից նույնիսկ կենդանիներին ա պետք պաշտպանել: 

Բայց արի չծայրահեղացնենք - բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ կանանց նկատմամբ բռնությունը խիստ տարածված երևույթ ա, ի տարբերություն տղամարդկանց նկատմամբ բռնության:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Այսինքն, դու առաջարկում ես անծանոթ տղամարդու հետ հյուրանոց չգնալ, որովհետև կբռնաբարի՞:


Հա, Բյուր, մանավանդ, որ դրանից առաջ քեզ առաջարկի շրջազգեստ հագնել ու չհագնելու դեպքում վրադ փողոցում գոռգոռա, 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ կբռնաբարի, հանկարծ չգնաս:

----------

Vardik! (11.06.2014), Աթեիստ (11.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկիտո, բռնությունից նույնիսկ կենդանիներին ա պետք պաշտպանել: 
> 
> Բայց արի չծայրահեղացնենք - բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ կանանց նկատմամբ բռնությունը խիստ տարածված երևույթ ա, ի տարբերություն տղամարդկանց նկատմամբ բռնության:


Տրիբուն ձյա, հենց կակռազ էդ չեմ հասկանում էլի  :Jpit:  
Բայց արդեն սուսել եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, Բյուր, մանավանդ, որ դրանից առաջ քեզ առաջարկի շրջազգեստ հագնել ու չհագնելու դեպքում վրադ փողոցում գոռգոռա, 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ կբռնաբարի, հանկարծ չգնաս:


Ի՞նչ գիտես: Ջահել ժամանակ մի տղա էր հետևիցս ֆռֆռում, պահանջում էր, որ մազերս թափած գնամ հանդիպումներին: Գոռում էլ էր վրաս: Բայց ինձ մատով չի կպել:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ի՞նչ գիտես: Ջահել ժամանակ մի տղա էր հետևիցս ֆռֆռում, պահանջում էր, որ մազերս թափած գնամ հանդիպումներին: Գոռում էլ էր վրաս: Բայց ինձ մատով չի կպել:


Բյուր, հենց առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ, երբ իրար չեք ճանաչել վրադ գոռում էր, թափած մազեր պահանջում ու հաջորդ հանդիպմանը տանում հյուրանոց ու քեզ մատով չի կպե՞լ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես ոչ մի պարագայում բռնաբարությունը չեմ կարա արդարացնեմ: Նույնիսկ եթե աղջիկը լրիվ մերկ առաջդ ման գա: Տենց ասպետ տղեք եք, ձեր հագի շորերը հանեք ու ծածկեք կնոջ մերկությունը, դուք մերկ մնացեք, տենանք ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ ցանկություն կառաջանա՞ ձեզ բռնաբարել: 

Կամ էտ ի՞նչ մի այլ կարգի ալֆա որձեր եք, որ աղջիկը մի քիչ իրան բաց ու ազատ ա պահում ու չեք կարում ձեր պուպուլները կանտռոլի տակ պահեք: Նենց մի անգամից բոլոր զգայարանները անջատվում են, ու պուպուլը լրիվ քեզ վերցնում ա իրա հսկողության տակ - ամեն ինչի պատրաստ ես, նույնիսկ բռնության, մենակ մի տեղ մտցնես: Ավելի լավ ա կտրեք քցեք շների դեմը:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Chuk (11.06.2014), Progart (15.05.2019), Quyr Qery (11.06.2014), Արէա (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014), տեսիլք (14.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Հա, ի դեպ, չեմ ուզում տպավորություն ստեղծվի, թե ես բռնաբարողին արդարացնում եմ, աղջիկն ինչ էլ աներ, ինչ էլ իրեն թույլ տար, ինսայդերի ասած եթե անգամ կանխավճար ստացած մարմնավաճառ լիներ, եթե ինքը սեռական հարաբարերություն չէր ցանկանում, այդ անասունը ոչ մի կերպ իրավունք չուներ իրեն մատով անգամ դիպչելու:

Իմ ասածն ուրիշ է, որ հաճախ մեր գործողություն/անգործությունը մեզ հանցագործության զոհ է դարձնում, ու ինչքան մենք հետևողական լինենք սեփական անվտանգության հարցում, այնքան անվտանգ կլինենք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հենց առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ, երբ իրար չեք ճանաչել վրադ գոռում էր, թափած մազեր պահանջում ու հաջորդ հանդիպմանը տանում հյուրանոց ու քեզ մատով չի կպե՞լ:


Ալֆ ջան, մարդը փող չուներ հյուրանոցի, բայց նենց չի, որ առանձնացած չենք էղել: Ուղղակի եթե մտքին լիներ, նա ծառի տակ էլ կբռնաբարեր: Ուղղակի անամնեզում ինքնավնասումներ ուներ, վրան սաղ սպի էր: Ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ դիմացինին էլ չի խփի: Եթե մի բան աներ, կնստեիք, լոլո կկարդայիք, թե հիմարի մեկն ես, ինչու ես անծանոթ տղայի հետ հանդիպման գնացել, որը պահանջում ա մազերը թափել ու որը տենց ինքնավնասման պատմություն ունի ու որը կարա ուժեղ գոռգոռա:

----------


## keyboard

Մի հատ անեգդոտ պատմեմ, Տրիբունի գրածին համահունչ:

Օրգաններով նստած հաց են ուտում  :LOL: 
Լյարդը հելնում կենաց ա ասում, ասում ա մեզ էքան առողջություն ըլի, որ ինչքան մեր տերերը խմեն մենք կանգուն մնանք:
Սիրտն ասոմ ա, մեզ էնքան զարկ ու բաբախ ըլնի, որ մեր տերերը հասնեն խոր ծերություն, հերթը հասնում ա պուպուլին, էս պուպուլը հենց հելնում կանգնում ա, որ կենաց ասի, ուղեղից բռնած սաղ օրգաններն ասում են՝ ապեր, դու կլնի նստած ասես կենաց, դու որ կանգնում ես,մենք սաղս անջատվում ենք 

 :LOL: 

Ուուուուուու՜ֆ :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ի դեպ, չեմ ուզում տպավորություն ստեղծվի, թե ես բռնաբարողին արդարացնում եմ, աղջիկն ինչ էլ աներ, ինչ էլ իրեն թույլ տար, ինսայդերի ասած եթե անգամ կանխավճար ստացած մարմնավաճառ լիներ, եթե ինքը սեռական հարաբարերություն չէր ցանկանում, այդ անասունը ոչ մի կերպ իրավունք չուներ իրեն մատով անգամ դիպչելու:
> 
> Իմ ասածն ուրիշ է, որ հաճախ մեր գործողություն/անգործությունը մեզ հանցագործության զոհ է դարձնում, ու ինչքան մենք հետևողական լինենք սեփական անվտանգության հարցում, այնքան անվտանգ կլինենք:


դե իմ ասածն էլ էդ ա. որտե՞ղ ա հետևողականության սահմանը: 
նայի, տուն չգտնելու անօգնականությունից Դանիա էկած առաջին օրերին նստել եմ տանտիրոջս մեքենան (անծանոթ պարսիկ տղամարդ անծանոթ երկրում), էկել, սենյակը տեսել եմ, համաձայնել եմ մնալ, դեռ մի բան էլ առանց պայմանագրի: անհետևողական բա՞ն եմ արել: չանեի, տուն չէի ճարելու, դրսերում էի մնալու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, հենց կակռազ էդ չեմ հասկանում էլի


Ապեր, որովհետև ՄԱԿ-ի վիճակագրության համաձայն (վայ սատկի էս վիճակագրությունը :LOL:  ) կանանց 35%-ը կյանքում գոնե մի անգամ ենթարկվում ա բռնության, որպես կանոն սեռական: Հակված չեմ հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել էս վիճակագրությունը, քանի որ շատ ընդհանրական ա, ու որոշ դեպքերում կարող ա ընտանեկան շարքային քֆուրը նույնպես համարվի սեռական բռնություն, բայց ամեն դեպքում թվերը խոսուն են: Հատկապես ԱՄՆ-ում էս հարցը խիստ ծայրահեղացված ա, որտեղ sexual harrasment-ի տակ կարող ա թեթև թարս նայելը սղցնեն ու գնաս նստես: Բայց երրորդ աշխարհի երկրներում ու հատկապես շատ աղքատ երկրներում՝ սրված սոցիալական խնդիրներով, հենց կոնկրետ կանանց բռնաբարությունը շատ տարածված երևույթ ա: Թվեր չեմ կարա ասեմ, պետք ա ման գալ, բայց հաստատ 1 տղամարդու բռնաբարությանը ընկնում ա գոնե մի 100 կնոջ բռնաբարություն:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, որովհետև ՄԱԿ-ի վիճակագրության համաձայն (վայ սատկի էս վիճակագրությունը ) կանանց 35%-ը կյանքում գոնե մի անգամ ենթարկվում ա բռնության, որպես կանոն սեռական: Հակված չեմ հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել էս վիճակագրությունը, քանի որ շատ ընդհանրական ա, ու որոշ դեպքերում կարող ա ընտանեկան շարքային քֆուրը նույնպես համարվի սեռական բռնություն, բայց ամեն դեպքում թվերը խոսուն են: Հատկապես ԱՄՆ-ում էս հարցը խիստ ծայրահեղացված ա, որտեղ sexual harrasment-ի տակ կարող ա թեթև թարս նայելը սղցնեն ու գնաս նստես: Բայց երրորդ աշխարհի երկրներում ու հատկապես շատ աղքատ երկրներում՝ սրված սոցիալական խնդիրներով, հենց կոնկրետ կանանց բռնաբարությունը շատ տարածված երևույթ ա: Թվեր չեմ կարա ասեմ, պետք ա ման գալ, բայց հաստատ 1 տղամարդու բռնաբարությանը ընկնում ա գոնե մի 100 կնոջ բռնաբարություն:


Ձյաձ, ինձ էս թեմայում արդեն իմ տեղը ցույց էին տվել ու ես սուսել եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

> դե իմ ասածն էլ էդ ա. որտե՞ղ ա հետևողականության սահմանը: 
> նայի, տուն չգտնելու անօգնականությունից Դանիա էկած առաջին օրերին նստել եմ տանտիրոջս մեքենան (անծանոթ պարսիկ տղամարդ անծանոթ երկրում), էկել, սենյակը տեսել եմ, համաձայնել եմ մնալ, դեռ մի բան էլ առանց պայմանագրի: անհետևողական բա՞ն եմ արել: չանեի, տուն չէի ճարելու, դրսերում էի մնալու:


հա, անհետևողական բան ես արել, քանի որ անելանելի վիճակ ա եղել, գոնե մի քիչ արդարացնում ա: Ու ես նորմալ չեմ համարի, եթե դու էդ պահին գիտակցած չլինես, որ ռիսկի ես գնում:

----------

CactuSoul (11.06.2014), Աթեիստ (11.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա, անհետևողական բան ես արել, քանի որ անելանելի վիճակ ա եղել, գոնե մի քիչ արդարացնում ա: Ու ես նորմալ չեմ համարի, եթե դու էդ պահին գիտակցած չլինես, որ ռիսկի ես գնում:


Ալֆ, ես իմ տանտիրոջն ամեն դեպքում հայտնեցի իմ անհանգստությունը: Ինքը գիտե՞ս ինչ ասեց: Ասեց՝ մի վախեցի, Դանիան անվտանգ երկիր ա: Այ ես ուզում եմ, որ Հայաստանն էլ տենց անվտանգ երկիր լինի, ոչ թե աղջիկները «զգույշ» լինեն: Որովհետև էդ «զգույշ» լինելը շատ հեղհեղուկ բան ա, դու չգիտես՝ զգուշությունը որտեղ ա սկսվում, որտեղ՝ ավարտվում: Մուսուլմանական երկրներում չադրա չհագնելն արդեն անզգուշություն ա: Հայաստանում բերեցիր-հասցրեցիր նրան, որ անծանոթ տղամարդու հետ հյուրանոց գնալնա անզգուշություն: Եթե ուրիշ դեպք ունենայինք, ուրիշ անզգուշությունների օրինակներ կբերեիք:

----------

Nihil (11.06.2014)

----------


## Nihil

> Հա, Բյուր, մանավանդ, որ դրանից առաջ քեզ առաջարկի շրջազգեստ հագնել ու չհագնելու դեպքում վրադ փողոցում գոռգոռա, 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ կբռնաբարի, հանկարծ չգնաս:


Ալֆ, բայց էստեղ արդեն էական չի էլի՝ ինչքանով ա էդ աղջկա ուղեղը ունակ ֆայմելու վտանգի առկայությունը։ Հա, մեկը զգույշ ա, մեկը՝ ոչ, մեկը ֆայմ ունի, մյուսը՝ ոչ։ Հարցն այն է, որ մարդիկ նորմալ են համարում, որ եթե աղջիկը ասենք թե շփվող է և յուբկա-մուբկա հագնող ակմ գիշերը 3ին դրսում է, ապա կարար հետը նման բան լինել, ինչու՞ չէ, ու մեղադրում նրան անզգուշության մեջ։ Բայց իմ կարծիքով, այդ բոլոր գործոնները պետք է անտեսվեն, քանի որ կատարվել է հանցանք։ Նույնիսկ աղջկա՝ մաքսիմալ "թույլ տալու" դեքում էլ, հանցանքը չի մեղմանում, ու չպետք է բռնաբարությունը "տրամաբանական" համարել ոչ մի դեպքում։ Այստեղ ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չկա։ Եսիմ։

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, բայց էստեղ արդեն էական չի էլի՝ ինչքանով ա էդ աղջկա ուղեղը ունակ ֆայմելու վտանգի առկայությունը։ Հա, մեկը զգույշ ա, մեկը՝ ոչ, մեկը ֆայմ ունի, մյուսը՝ ոչ։ Հարցն այն է, որ մարդիկ նորմալ են համարում, որ եթե աղջիկը ասենք թե շփվող է և յուբկա-մուբկա հագնող ակմ գիշերը 3ին դրսում է, ապա կարար հետը նման բան լինել, ինչու՞ չէ, ու մեղադրում նրան անզգուշության մեջ։ Բայց իմ կարծիքով, այդ բոլոր գործոնները պետք է անտեսվեն, քանի որ կատարվել է հանցանք։ Նույնիսկ աղջկա՝ մաքսիմալ "թույլ տալու" դեքում էլ, հանցանքը չի մեղմանում, ու չպետք է բռնաբարությունը "տրամաբանական" համարել ոչ մի դեպքում։ Այստեղ ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չկա։ Եսիմ։





> Հա, ի դեպ, չեմ ուզում տպավորություն ստեղծվի, թե ես բռնաբարողին արդարացնում եմ, աղջիկն ինչ էլ աներ, ինչ էլ իրեն թույլ տար, ինսայդերի ասած եթե անգամ կանխավճար ստացած մարմնավաճառ լիներ, եթե ինքը սեռական հարաբարերություն չէր ցանկանում, այդ անասունը ոչ մի կերպ իրավունք չուներ իրեն մատով անգամ դիպչելու:
> 
> Իմ ասածն ուրիշ է, որ հաճախ մեր գործողություն/անգործությունը մեզ հանցագործության զոհ է դարձնում, ու ինչքան մենք հետևողական լինենք սեփական անվտանգության հարցում, այնքան անվտանգ կլինենք:


էլի եմ ասւոմ, ես էդ ինդիվիդումին, ով խեղճ աղջկան էդ օրն է գցել, ավելի լավ է սատկեմ, քան արդարացնեմ, ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ հենց սկզբից էլ էդ աղջիկը տեսել ա, որ անասունի հետ գործ ունի, բայց շարունակել է հետը շփվել:

----------

Nihil (11.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էլի եմ ասւոմ, ես էդ ինդիվիդումին, ով խեղճ աղջկան էդ օրն է գցել, ավելի լավ է սատկեմ, քան արդարացնեմ, ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ հենց սկզբից էլ էդ աղջիկը տեսել ա, որ անասունի հետ գործ ունի, բայց շարունակել է հետը շփվել:


Ալֆ, հա, նույնիսկ տեսնելով, որ ինքը անասունի հետ ա շփվում, ինքը իրավունք ունի շարունակել շփումը: Նորմալ իրավական համակարգում ինքը մինչև վերջ էլ իրան պաշտպանված կզգար կամ ավելի շուտ կդիմեր ոստիկանության: Իսկ այ սենց ասելով, թե աղջիկը զգույշ չէր, հիմար բան արեց և այլն մենք ուզած-չուզած ընդունում ենք, որ, փաստորեն, ինչ-ինչ պայմաններում հնարավոր ա բռնաբարությունը: Բայց պետք ա միանշանակ մեղքը բարդել բռնաբարողի վրա, անկախ նրանից, թե զոհը մինչև էդ ինչ ա արել: Քանի դեռ նա օրենք չի խախտել, ինչ ուզում ա, թող անի: Ուզում ա թող հետը հյուրանոց գնա կամ փաբի զուգարան: Այ էդ անպատժելիությունը ու հասարակության նման վերաբերմունքի արդյունքում ա, որ էդ անասունը որոշում ա, որ եթե էդ աղջիկը հետը էկել ա հյուրանոց, ուրեմն ինքը բռնաբարելու իրավունք ունի:

----------

Quyr Qery (11.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, հա, նույնիսկ տեսնելով, որ ինքը անասունի հետ ա շփվում, ինքը իրավունք ունի շարունակել շփումը: Նորմալ իրավական համակարգում ինքը մինչև վերջ էլ իրան պաշտպանված կզգար կամ ավելի շուտ կդիմեր ոստիկանության: Իսկ այ սենց ասելով, թե աղջիկը զգույշ չէր, հիմար բան արեց և այլն մենք ուզած-չուզած ընդունում ենք, որ, փաստորեն, ինչ-ինչ պայմաններում հնարավոր ա բռնաբարությունը: Բայց պետք ա միանշանակ մեղքը բարդել բռնաբարողի վրա, անկախ նրանից, թե զոհը մինչև էդ ինչ ա արել: Քանի դեռ նա օրենք չի խախտել, ինչ ուզում ա, թող անի: Ուզում ա թող հետը հյուրանոց գնա կամ փաբի զուգարան: Այ էդ անպատժելիությունը ու հասարակության նման վերաբերմունքի արդյունքում ա, որ էդ անասունը որոշում ա, որ եթե էդ աղջիկը հետը էկել ա հյուրանոց, ուրեմն ինքը բռնաբարելու իրավունք ունի:


Բյուր, ախր իմ ասածը տրամագծորեն հակառակն ա, էդ աղջիկը շանտաժի առաջին իսկ օրը պետք ա ոստիկանություն դիմեր...  :Sad:  իր արած հիմարություններից երկրորդն էդ ա... անգամ ամենաիրավական ու ամենապաշտպանված երկրում, եթե մարդ զգույշ չի, իր հանդեպ կարող է բռնություն գործադրվել, իրավունքներ խախտվել: Ով ինչ իրավական պետության հեքիաթ պատմում է, մեր իրավունքների առաջին պաշտպանը մենք ենք, նոր ուրիշները կամ պետությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ախր իմ ասածը տրամագծորեն հակառակն ա, էդ աղջիկը շանտաժի առաջին իսկ օրը պետք ա ոստիկանություն դիմեր...  իր արած հիմարություններից երկրորդն էդ ա... անգամ ամենաիրավական ու ամենապաշտպանված երկրում, եթե մարդ զգույշ չի, իր հանդեպ կարող է բռնություն գործադրվել, իրավունքներ խախտվել: Ով ինչ իրավական պետության հեքիաթ պատմում է, մեր իրավունքների առաջին պաշտպանը մենք ենք, նոր ուրիշները կամ պետությունը:


Ալֆ, ուշ, բայց դիմել ա: Արդյու՞նքը: Ու ստացվում ա, որ տարբերություն չկա՝ հիմա, թե առաջ. մեկ ա ոստիկանությունն իմպոտենտ ա: Իսկ ոստիկանությունն էնքան կմնա իմպոտենտ, քանի դեռ հասարակությունն ասում ա՝ աղջիկ ջան, զգույշ լինեիր, չբռնաբարեին:

----------

Alphaone (11.06.2014), Quyr Qery (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, ուշ, բայց դիմել ա: Արդյու՞նքը: Ու ստացվում ա, որ տարբերություն չկա՝ հիմա, թե առաջ. մեկ ա ոստիկանությունն իմպոտենտ ա: Իսկ ոստիկանությունն էնքան կմնա իմպոտենտ, քանի դեռ հասարակությունն ասում ա՝ աղջիկ ջան, զգույշ լինեիր, չբռնաբարեին:


Բյուր, ես չեմ ասում՝ աղջիկ ջան, զգույշ լինեիր, չբռնաբարեին, ես ասում եմ՝ կանխելը, աղջիկներ ջան, զգույշ եղեք, որ նման իրավիճակներում չհայտնվեք: Ես էլի եմ ասում, ես լիքը նման դեպքերի զոհերի հետ շփվել եմ, առաջին անգամ դեռ դեղնակտուց ուսանող էի, որ մարդը որպես իրավաբան լացելով կիսվում էր ու ես ֆիզիկապես դողում էի: Բոլոր դեպքերում էլ ինչ-որ գործոններ եղել են, որ էս մարդկանց զոհ են դարձրել, մի դեպքում անծանոթի մեքենա նստելը, մի ուրիշ դեպքում եղբոր պեդոֆիլ ընկերոջ հետ վրանում առանձնանալը, որն էդպես էլ չապացուցվեց, քանի որ հիմարը դեպքից կես տարի հետո էր էդ մասին պատմում, մեկի դեպքում կարճ շրջազգեստն ու տոպիկը: Էս էրեխեքի մոտ մեկ ա վիկտիմոլոգիա չի, իրենք չեն տեսել վտանգն ու գնացել վտանգին ընդառաջ: Իսկ էս աղջիկը համ տեսնում ա, որ անասունի հետ գործ ունի, համ շարունակում շփումը, էս արդեն ինչ ուզում ես ասա, ես հիմարություն եմ որակում: 
Դեռ չեմ ասում, որ ներսիս իրավաբանն աղաղակում ա, որ մի կողմին լսելով կարծիք մի կազմի:
Նույն հաջողությամբ ինքը կարար էդ մարդու գլխին սարքել, Ֆարգոյի գլուխը պատին տվող ու զոհ ձևացող հանցագործը վկա:
Բայց էս վերջին միտքը զուտ օրինակ էր, քանի որ ընդհանուր պատկերը հենց ցույց ա տալիս, որ անասունի հետ գործ ունենք, որը խեղճի հիմարությունն օգտագործելով կյանքը վարի ա տվել՝ բռնաբարության զոհերից քչերն են մինչև վերջ ռեաբիլիտացվում, գոնե իմ իմացած դեպքերում ոչ մեկ մինչև վերջ չի ռեաբիլիտավել:

----------

CactuSoul (11.06.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ուրեմն էս Գորիսում ահավոր տարածված են նեղ, կտորից ու ինչ-որ հատվածը/կամ ամբողջությամբ/ կաշվից շալվարները: Էդ շալվարները սաղ աղջկա եղած չեղածը ընդգծում եմ, ցելյուլիտն էլ հետը: Դե հայտնի պատճառներով/մեկը մի բան ա հանգում մնացածն էլ հանգում են, կամ էլ որ խանութով անցնում ես էդ շալվարներին ես ռաստվում /շատ աղջիկներ դրանից են հագնում: Մեկի մարմինը շատ սիրուն ա ու սաղ նայում են, պլյուս էլ մի քիչ ուշոտ դուրս ա եկել գնացել խանութ: Հիմա ի՞նչ իրեն պիտի բռնաբարեն :Think:  Թե էտպես ա, ասեք դասարանցիներիս զգուշացնեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Բռնաբարողին պետք է առանց նարկոզի զրկեն բոլոր սեռական օրգաններից, որ մյուսները վախով ապրեն: Գիտեմ շատ անմարդկային ու ավելի շատ մուսուլմանական բան եմ ասում, բայց ամեն անգամ նման պատմություն լսելիս միայն դա է մտքովս անցնում:

----------

Quyr Qery (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Ուրեմն էս Գորիսում ահավոր տարածված են նեղ, կտորից ու ինչ-որ հատվածը/կամ ամբողջությամբ/ կաշվից շալվարները: Էդ շալվարները սաղ աղջկա եղած չեղածը ընդգծում եմ, ցելյուլիտն էլ հետը: Դե հայտնի պատճառներով/մեկը մի բան ա հանգում մնացածն էլ հանգում են, կամ էլ որ խանութով անցնում ես էդ շալվարներին ես ռաստվում /շատ աղջիկներ դրանից են հագնում: Մեկի մարմինը շատ սիրուն ա ու սաղ նայում են, պլյուս էլ մի քիչ ուշոտ դուրս ա եկել գնացել խանութ: Հիմա ի՞նչ իրեն պիտի բռնաբարեն Թե էտպես ա, ասեք դասարանցիներիս զգուշացնեմ


Enna ջան ճիշտ է ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի բռնանալու, դրանում խոսք չկա, բայց լինելուց հետո գնա ապացուցի, կամ կհաջողվի պատժի ենթարկել, կամ էլ ոչ: Մի օրինակ բերեմ - մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներն էին, անցնում ենք Բութանիա փողոցը հետիոտներին թույլատրելի մասով: Փողոցը դատարկ է, ընդհամենը մեկ մեքենա է գալիս կայծակնային արագությամբ: Ամուսինս ասում է ճանապարհը մերն է ու  ձեռքիցս քաշում է, որ փողոցը անցնենք, ես էլ ետ եմ փաախչում: Հետո շատ վիճեցինք, ասում էր ճիշտը մերն է: Է հա, էլի ճիշտը մերն էր, բայց մեռնելուց հետո էդ ճիշտը իմ ինչին էր պետք? Միշտ չի, որ եթե ճիշտ ես, կարելի է ռիսկի դիմել: Հանգամանքները, իրավիճակները տարբեր են, բայց եթե կարելի է մի բանից խուսափել, ուրեմն պետք է խուսափել, թե չէ հասկանալով գնալ ընկնել էդ վիճակի մեջ - հիմարությունա: Նորից եմ ասում չեմ արդարացնում, բայց եթե մի քիչ զգուշություն լինի, երևի դեպքերի թիվը կկրճատվի ու կմնան անկախատեսելի դեպքերը:

----------

CactuSoul (11.06.2014), Vardik! (11.06.2014), Աթեիստ (11.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես չեմ ասում՝ աղջիկ ջան, զգույշ լինեիր, չբռնաբարեին, ես ասում եմ՝ կանխելը, աղջիկներ ջան, զգույշ եղեք, որ նման իրավիճակներում չհայտնվեք: Ես էլի եմ ասում, ես լիքը նման դեպքերի զոհերի հետ շփվել եմ, առաջին անգամ դեռ դեղնակտուց ուսանող էի, որ մարդը որպես իրավաբան լացելով կիսվում էր ու ես ֆիզիկապես դողում էի: Բոլոր դեպքերում էլ ինչ-որ գործոններ եղել են, որ էս մարդկանց զոհ են դարձրել, մի դեպքում անծանոթի մեքենա նստելը, մի ուրիշ դեպքում եղբոր պեդոֆիլ ընկերոջ հետ վրանում առանձնանալը, որն էդպես էլ չապացուցվեց, քանի որ հիմարը դեպքից կես տարի հետո էր էդ մասին պատմում, մեկի դեպքում կարճ շրջազգեստն ու տոպիկը: Էս էրեխեքի մոտ մեկ ա վիկտիմոլոգիա չի, իրենք չեն տեսել վտանգն ու գնացել վտանգին ընդառաջ: Իսկ էս աղջիկը համ տեսնում ա, որ անասունի հետ գործ ունի, համ շարունակում շփումը, էս արդեն ինչ ուզում ես ասա, ես հիմարություն եմ որակում: 
> Դեռ չեմ ասում, որ ներսիս իրավաբանն աղաղակում ա, որ մի կողմին լսելով կարծիք մի կազմի:
> Նույն հաջողությամբ ինքը կարար էդ մարդու գլխին սարքել, Ֆարգոյի գլուխը պատին տվող ու զոհ ձևացող հանցագործը վկա:
> Բայց էս վերջին միտքը զուտ օրինակ էր, քանի որ ընդհանուր պատկերը հենց ցույց ա տալիս, որ անասունի հետ գործ ունենք, որը խեղճի հիմարությունն օգտագործելով կյանքը վարի ա տվել՝ բռնաբարության զոհերից քչերն են մինչև վերջ ռեաբիլիտացվում, գոնե իմ իմացած դեպքերում ոչ մեկ մինչև վերջ չի ռեաբիլիտավել:


Ալֆ, մի հատ կբացատրե՞ս վիկտիմոլոգիա ինչ ա: Իմ հասկանալով, ուսմունք ա զոհի մասին, բայց դու էդ բառը տեղի-անտեղի ամեն տեղ խցկում ես: Հետո, որտե՞ղ ես տեսել վտանգ: Ի՞նչ երաշխիք ունես, որ կնոջ հագուստի վրա խոսացող ու գոռգոռացող տղամարդը բռնաբարող ա: Որտե՞ղ ա տենց գրած: Եթե տենց լիներ, հայ տղամարդկանց 90%-ը բռնաբարող կլիներ (չնայած ամեն դեպքում իրանք ինչ-որ տիպի բռնության ենթարկում են կանանց, հարցը էդ չի): Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ զգուշության մասին խոսելիս դու մտնում ես մոխրագույն մի տարածք, ու հասկանալի չի՝ որտեղ ա վերջանում զգուշությունը ու սկսվում անզգուշությունը:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Մի դեպք էլ հիշեցի Նիկոլաևում էր եղել: Բառում ծանոթացել էր երեք տղաների հետ ու գնացել էր գիշերով նրանց հետ տղաներից մեկի տուն: Խեդել էին տարել քանդված շինությունում վառել, չէր մահացել, հասցրել էր աել ովքեր են եղել ու ոնցա դեպքը եղել: Հիմա ասում ենք ով ուզում է լինի, չի կարելի բռնանալ, ճիշտը դայա, թեկուզ խմածա, թեկուզ մերկա և  այլն: Բայց տեսնում ենք, որ եթե չգնար, այդքան բան չէր լինի: Հա բռնեցին էլ, դատեցին էլ, մեկն էլ ի միջայլոց հայ էր, բայց դրանից էդ աղջկան ինչ օգուտ? Որ ինքը ճիշտ էր? Որ իր կամքին հակառակը հանցագործությունա? Չգիտեմ, ամեն մարդ պետք ա հետևություններ անի ու հնարավորինս զգույշ լինի, թե չէ սխալա մտածելը, որ ճիշտը իմնա... Է հետո? Օգնեց? Կուզեի, որ մեր աղջիկները մի քիչ մտածված լինեին իրենց քայլերում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի դեպք էլ հիշեցի Նիկոլաևում էր եղել: Բառում ծանոթացել էր երեք տղաների հետ ու գնացել էր գիշերով նրանց հետ տղաներից մեկի տուն: Խեդել էին տարել քանդված շինությունում վառել, չէր մահացել, հասցրել էր աել ովքեր են եղել ու ոնցա դեպքը եղել: Հիմա ասում ենք ով ուզում է լինի, չի կարելի բռնանալ, ճիշտը դայա, թեկուզ խմածա, թեկուզ մերկա և  այլն: Բայց տեսնում ենք, որ եթե չգնար, այդքան բան չէր լինի: Հա բռնեցին էլ, դատեցին էլ, մեկն էլ ի միջայլոց հայ էր, բայց դրանից էդ աղջկան ինչ օգուտ? Որ ինքը ճիշտ էր? Որ իր կամքին հակառակը հանցագործությունա? Չգիտեմ, ամեն մարդ պետք ա հետևություններ անի ու հնարավորինս զգույշ լինի, թե չէ սխալա մտածելը, որ ճիշտը իմնա... Է հետո? Օգնեց? Կուզեի, որ մեր աղջիկները մի քիչ մտածված լինեին իրենց քայլերում:


Ոչ մեկը չի ասում զգույշ լինել պետք չի: Զգուշությունը վաբշե լավ բան ա: Բայց ինչ-որ մեկի անզգուշությամբ արդարացնել մեկ ուրիշկի կողմից կատարված բռնությունը անընդունելի ա:

----------

Lílium (11.06.2014), Progart (15.05.2019), Շինարար (11.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չեմ ուզում մասնագետը բացատրի, ես ուզում եմ երևույթի մասին իմանամ, ճիշտ ա մի տեսակ վատ կհնչի ասածս, բայց բուն ակտի պահը իմ կարծիքով աղջկանից կախված ա:


Դժվար ստեղ քեզ մեկը բացատրի թե բուն ակտը ոնց ա կատարվում, հույս ունեմ ոչ մեկը տենց փորձ չունի  :LOL:  Բայց, բռնաբարության փաստը նաև ապացուցվում ա տարատեսակ պատռվածքներով ու վերքերով (հասկանալի ա որտեղ), որոնք բնականաբար առաջանում են եթե ակտը կարատվում ա ընդունող կողմի անհամաձայնությամբ: 

Դրանից խուսափելու համար էլ կա հայտնի ռուսական ասացվածքը. «Если изнасилование неизбежно, расслабьтесь и получайте удовольствие»:

----------

Շինարար (11.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, մի հատ կբացատրե՞ս վիկտիմոլոգիա ինչ ա: Իմ հասկանալով, ուսմունք ա զոհի մասին, բայց դու էդ բառը տեղի-անտեղի ամեն տեղ խցկում ես: Հետո, որտե՞ղ ես տեսել վտանգ: Ի՞նչ երաշխիք ունես, որ կնոջ հագուստի վրա խոսացող ու գոռգոռացող տղամարդը բռնաբարող ա: Որտե՞ղ ա տենց գրած: Եթե տենց լիներ, հայ տղամարդկանց 90%-ը բռնաբարող կլիներ (չնայած ամեն դեպքում իրանք ինչ-որ տիպի բռնության ենթարկում են կանանց, հարցը էդ չի): Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ զգուշության մասին խոսելիս դու մտնում ես մոխրագույն մի տարածք, ու հասկանալի չի՝ որտեղ ա վերջանում զգուշությունը ու սկսվում անզգուշությունը:


վիկտիմոլոգիան ուսմունք ա զոհի մասին, էդ ուսմունքը ուսումնասիրում ա ոհի վարքագիծը ու թե ինչի հատկապես էս անձը հատկապես էս իրավիճակում հանցագործության զոհ դարձավ:
Դու արդեն որերորդ անագամ իմ ասածը կոնտեքստից առանձնացնում ես ես ասում եմ, համակարգի նշան՝
եթե ԱՆԾԱՆՈԹ կնոջից պահանջում է ինչ-որ կոնկրոտ հագուստ ունենալ (ասում էր իրենց առաջին հանդիպումն էր վիրտուալից դուրս)
եթե իր պահանջը չկատարելու դեպքում աննորմալ ու նվաստացուցիչ կերպով գոռգոռում է
եթե դրանից հետո հրավիրում է առանձին խոսելու ինչ-որ հյուրանոցի համարում
ուրեմն 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ ինքը էդ աղջկանից սեռական հարաբերություն ա պահանջելու ու իր վարքից դատելով՝ մերժում ստանալու դեպքում բռնաբարելու, ակնհայտ ա

----------


## keyboard

> Դժվար ստեղ քեզ մեկը բացատրի թե բուն ակտը ոնց ա կատարվում, հույս ունեմ ոչ մեկը տենց փորձ չունի  Բայց, բռնաբարության փաստը նաև ապացուցվում ա տարատեսակ պատռվածքներով ու վերքերով (հասկանալի ա որտեղ), որոնք բնականաբար առաջանում են եթե ակտը կարատվում ա ընդունող կողմի անհամաձայնությամբ: 
> 
> Դրանից խուսափելու համար էլ կա հայտնի ռուսական ասացվածքը. «Если изнасилование неизбежно, расслабьтесь и получайте удовольствие»:


Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե աղջիկը անգիտակից չի, ինքը կարա նենց անի, որ դաժե զոռով բուն ակտը տեղի չունենա, ուղղակի գալիս ա անգիտակից լինելու ու մնացած հանգամանքները, սա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ ես ասում եմ աղջիկը մեղավոր ա կամ երևությը արդարացում ունի, ես ասում եմ, որ կարելի ա գոնե չարյաց փոքրագույնով պրծնել:

Հ.Գ. Դու անեգդոտս կարդացի՞ր  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աղջիկը կարա՝ կրքով լի, ցանկությամբ լի, սեքսի մարմաջը հոգում գնա հանդիպման ու ամենավերջին պահին փոշմանի, ասենք՝ չէր սպասում, որ ես էդքան բրդոտ եմ: Դրանից հետո արդեն կարելի՞ ա բռնաբարել:


Ապեր, սաղ հարեցրի պատասխանը էս մի տողով տվել ես: 

Իսկականից, ոչ մեկին արգելված չի սեքսի ցանկություն ունենալ: Ցանկացած աղջիկ կարա գնա հանդիպման հենց կոնկետ էտ նպատակը մտքում ունենալով ու իրան պահի այնպես, որ ինքը շատ էլ ուզում ա, որ մոտակա ասենք երկու ժամավա ընթացքում սեքս լինի: Ու մենք չենք կարա դրա անունը դնենք «ինքն ա առիթը տվել, որ իրան բռնաբարեն»: Մարդը նորմալ սեքսի առիթ ա տվել, որը կարա լինի, կարա չլինի՝ իրավիճակից կախված: Մարդը չի ասել, եկեք ինձ բռնաբարեք:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), insider (11.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ.Գ. Դու անեգդոտս կարդացի՞ր


Կարդացի, կարդացի  :LOL:  Լավն էր ... 

Հ.Գ. Բայց, ներող ապեր, հազար տարվա էր  :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

> Կարդացի, կարդացի  Լավն էր ... 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց, ներող ապեր, հազար տարվա էր


հա էդ գիտեմ, թեմային բռնում էր պռոստո, թե չէ,ես հո չասի որ *գույտ* եմ արել  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արա, բայց բոմբ ա մեր օրենսգիրքը: Իրականում 138 ու 139 հոդվածների մեջ բացարձակ տարբերություն չպետք ա էլի լիներ, ենթակետեր, պատիժներ, սաղ նույնն են, բայց էշավարի առանձնացրել են:


Ապեր, էնքան էլ էշություն չի առանձնացնելը: 

Դաժե իրավագիտությունը ենթարկվում ա հասարակական ու պատմական որոշակի տրամաբանության: Տղամարդու կողմից կնոջը բռնաբարելը պատմամշակությաին հսկայական background ունի: Էս նաև հանցագործություն ա, որը շատ ավելի լայն տարածում ունի, քան տղամարդու նկատմամբ բռնի սեռական գործողություններ կատարելը: Էս նաև մեծ հասարակակն հնչեղություն ունեցող խնդիր ա: Էս խնդիրը նաև ժամանակ առ ժամանակ սրվելու հատկություն ունի, կախված երկրի սոցիալական վիճակից ու տիրող ընդհանուր բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտից: Հետևապես շատ տրամաբանական ա, որ ինքը ներկայացվի առանձին ու կոնկրետ հոդվածով:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բռնաբարողին պետք է առանց նարկոզի զրկեն բոլոր սեռական օրգաններից, որ մյուսները վախով ապրեն: Գիտեմ շատ անմարդկային ու ավելի շատ մուսուլմանական բան եմ ասում, բայց ամեն անգամ նման պատմություն լսելիս միայն դա է մտքովս անցնում:


Մի քիչ ճիշտ չի անմարդկայինի կողքին հենց մուսուլմանականը շեշտել: Եթե քրիստոնյա ենք, եկեք՝ առաջ մեր աչքի գերանը, կամ էլ կրոնական պատկանելությունը մարդկային որակների հարցում չշեշտենք: Ինձ համար սա նույն կարգի անհանդուրժողականություն ա, որքան եթե ասում ենք էս ինչ ազգի կամ ռասայի վրայից հոտ ա գալիս:

----------

Claudia Mori (13.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ոչ մեկը չի ասում զգույշ լինել պետք չի: Զգուշությունը վաբշե լավ բան ա: Բայց ինչ-որ մեկի անզգուշությամբ *արդարացնել* մեկ ուրիշկի կողմից կատարված բռնությունը անընդունելի ա:


Տրիբուն ջան, էս միտքը արդեն շատ հնչեց, խնդրում եմ, շատ եմ խնդրում։ Ցույց տուր մի գրառում, որ արդարացնում ա բռնությունը։

Հակառակ դեպքում, խնդրում եմ էլ նման բաներ չգրել։

----------

CactuSoul (11.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա էդ գիտեմ, թեմային բռնում էր պռոստո, թե չէ,ես հո չասի որ *գույտ* եմ արել


Լավ համոզեցիր, թեմային բռնում էր .. բայց մի բռնացի էլի իմ վրա, հատկապես սեռական բնույթի  :LOL:  .... չեմ կարա էս պահին լիաթոք խնդամ էտ անեգդոտի վրա:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Տրիբուն ջան, էս միտքը արդեն շատ հնչեց, խնդրում եմ, շատ եմ խնդրում։ Ցույց տուր մի գրառում, որ արդարացնում ա բռնությունը։
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում, խնդրում եմ էլ նման բաներ չգրել։


Հա, ես էլ եմ ուզում տենց գրառում տեսնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, էս միտքը արդեն շատ հնչեց, խնդրում եմ, շատ եմ խնդրում։ Ցույց տուր մի գրառում, որ արդարացնում ա բռնությունը։
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում, խնդրում եմ էլ նման բաներ չգրել։


Ես աչքիս հետ եմ ընգել թեմայից: Նոր եմ մանրից կարդալով գալիս: Եթե տեղին չի գրառումը, վրեն սեռական բնույթի մի հատ գործողություն արեք, թող գնա գրողի ծոցը: Ես դեմ չեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, ես էլ եմ ուզում տենց գրառում տեսնեմ


Ապեր, մենակ հիմա Աթեիստի հետ չհամոզեք, որ գրառում ման գամ, հանուն իմ մի հատ կիսատ-պռատ գրառման: Չեմ անելու, գլուխս մի բռնաբարեք  :LOL:  

Քո խաթեր կարամ անեգդոտիդ տակ շնորհակալություն դնեմ (դրեցի արդեն), մի հատ էլ վարկանիշ տամ: Բայց ման չեմ գա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> վիկտիմոլոգիան ուսմունք ա զոհի մասին, էդ ուսմունքը ուսումնասիրում ա ոհի վարքագիծը ու թե ինչի հատկապես էս անձը հատկապես էս իրավիճակում հանցագործության զոհ դարձավ:
> Դու արդեն որերորդ անագամ իմ ասածը կոնտեքստից առանձնացնում ես ես ասում եմ, համակարգի նշան՝
> եթե ԱՆԾԱՆՈԹ կնոջից պահանջում է ինչ-որ կոնկրոտ հագուստ ունենալ (ասում էր իրենց առաջին հանդիպումն էր վիրտուալից դուրս)
> եթե իր պահանջը չկատարելու դեպքում աննորմալ ու նվաստացուցիչ կերպով գոռգոռում է
> եթե դրանից հետո հրավիրում է առանձին խոսելու ինչ-որ հյուրանոցի համարում
> ուրեմն 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ ինքը էդ աղջկանից սեռական հարաբերություն ա պահանջելու ու իր վարքից դատելով՝ մերժում ստանալու դեպքում բռնաբարելու, ակնհայտ ա


Ալֆ, սեռական հարաբերություն պահանջելն ու բռնաբարելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Որտեղի՞ց գիտես, որ 99 տոկոս հավանականությամբ մերժում ստանալու դեպքում բռնաբարելու ա: Թիվ բեր, ապացույց բեր: Դու հաստատ չես կարա ասես: Ըստ քո փայլուն վիկտիմոլոգիական ուսմունքի, աղջիկն ինադու՞ ա արել, որ իրան բռնաբարի: Լավ էլի... եթե նա տենց մարդ լիներ, առաջին դեպքը չէր լինի, կարծում եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե աղջիկը անգիտակից չի, ինքը կարա նենց անի, որ դաժե զոռով բուն ակտը տեղի չունենա, ուղղակի գալիս ա անգիտակից լինելու ու մնացած հանգամանքները, սա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ ես ասում եմ աղջիկը մեղավոր ա կամ երևությը արդարացում ունի, ես ասում եմ, որ կարելի ա գոնե չարյաց փոքրագույնով պրծնել:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դու անեգդոտս կարդացի՞ր


Հով ջան, եթե էդ աղջիկը շտանգիստ ա, կարող ա իրան բռնաբարել չլինի: Բայց ընդհանրապես պետք ա հաշվի առնել, որ բնությունը միջին վիճակագրական աղջկան միջին վիճակագրական տղայից ֆիզիկապես շա՜տ ավելի թույլ ա ստեղծել:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), insider (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Ապեր, մենակ հիմա Աթեիստի հետ չհամոզեք, որ գրառում ման գամ, հանուն իմ մի հատ կիսատ-պռատ գրառման: Չեմ անելու, գլուխս մի բռնաբարեք  
> 
> Քո խաթեր կարամ անեգդոտիդ տակ շնորհակալություն դնեմ (դրեցի արդեն), մի հատ էլ վարկանիշ տամ: Բայց ման չեմ գա:


Չէ ցավդ տանեմ, ես շնորհակալության ու վարկանիշի համար չեմ գրում, ինձ էն էր պետք, որ դու խնդաս, մնացածն էլ խնդան, թե չէ վարկանիշ շնորհակալություն ես էլ կարամք եզ տամ, ինձ որ հաստատ պետք չի:
Ման գաս էլ չես գտնի, թեմայում նման գրառում չկա  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ ցավդ տանեմ, ես շնորհակալության ու վարկանիշի համար չեմ գրում, ինձ էն էր պետք, որ դու խնդաս, մնացածն էլ խնդան, թե չէ վարկանիշ շնորհակալություն ես էլ կարամք եզ տամ, ինձ որ հաստատ պետք չի:
> Ման գաս էլ չես գտնի, թեմայում նման գրառում չկա


Համ էլ խնդացի ...  :LOL: 

Ապեր, դե չկա-չկա, ավելի լավ ... փաստորեն լիարժեք համերաշխություն ա: Բա էս տաս էջ ա էս ժողովուրդն ի՞նչ բանի ա: Կարային մի էջով դատապարտեին կատարվածը, ու գնային ուրիշ գործերով, չէ՞:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հով ջան, եթե էդ աղջիկը շտանգիստ ա, կարող ա իրան բռնաբարել չլինի: ...


Կոտորվես դու ...  :LOL: 



Հա էլի, սրան բռնաբարել կլինի: Շտանգեն թարս կկոխի ո.դ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Համ էլ խնդացի ... 
> 
> Ապեր, դե չկա-չկա, ավել լավ ... փաստորեն լիարժեք համերաշխություն ա: Բա էս տաս էջ ա էս ժողովուրդն ի՞նչ բանի ա: Կարային մի էջով դատապարտեին կատարվածը, ու գնային ուրիշ գործերով, չէ՞:


Դե ասում են՝ աղջիկը հիմարություն ա արել, ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ ասում են՝ սեքսով զբաղվել ուզելը հիմարությո՞ւն ա, դիմացինի մեջ մարդ տեսնելը հիմարությո՞ւն ա: Ասած՝ քեզ ուզածը սեքս ա եղել, ոչ թե բռնաբարվել: Իրանք էլ ասում են՝ հա, էդ մարդու պահվածքից հենց սկզբից երևում էր, որ նա մոլեռանդ բռնաբար ա: Բայց դե կարող ա՝ աղջիկը կյանքում առաջին անգամ ա բռնաբար տեսնում ու դրանց արտաքին հատկանիշներից տեղյակ չի: Իրանք էլ կասեն՝ դե էդ ա էլի, դրա համար էլ ասում ենք՝ հիմար ա: իզուր սաղ թեման մի կարդա, ամբողջ դիսկուսը դրա շուրջ ա (դիսկուս, չէ մի չէ :LOL: , կմնամ, կմնամ նենց բառեր կօգտագործեմ):

Աղջիկներ ջան, կներեք, որ էս թեմայում շատ եմ խնդացող սմայլիկներ դրել, գիտեմ, որ ահագին ծանր թեմա կարա լինի ձեզ համար, բայց դե դիսկուսը ահագին խնդալու ուղղությամբ ընթացավ: Էդ աղջկա հիմարության հարցը ընդհանրապես չպիտի հառներ: Մնում ա՝ մի հատ թեմա բացենք՝ օգտակար խորհուրդներ աղջիկներին, որ չբռնաբարվեն:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Ոչ մեկը չի ասում զգույշ լինել պետք չի: Զգուշությունը վաբշե լավ բան ա: Բայց ինչ-որ մեկի անզգուշությամբ արդարացնել մեկ ուրիշկի կողմից կատարված բռնությունը անընդունելի ա:



Ես չեմ արդարացնում, էդ գազանությունը արդարացնել չի լինի: Ասելիքս այն է, որ այդաղջիկը ունեցելա ընտրության իրավունք` չհայտնվել այդ իրավիճակում: Ինքնա գնացել, չեն գողացել, չեն եկել իրա տան մեջ.... Նորից եմ շեշտում, որ չեմ արդարացնում ոչ մի բռնություն: Դա հանցագործությունա ու ես ուրախ եմ, որ կոնկրետ դեպքի հերոսները պատժվել են օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ, նույնիսկ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյա պապաները չկարողացան օգնել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աթեիստ ախպեր, հեսա՝ մեկ  :LOL:  Ուղղակի չի արդարացնում, բայց արդարացման նամյոկ կա մեջը: 




> Ես չեմ արդարացնում, էդ գազանությունը արդարացնել չի լինի: Ասելիքս այն է, որ *այդաղջիկը ունեցելա ընտրության իրավունք` չհայտնվել այդ իրավիճակում:* Ինքնա գնացել, չեն գողացել, չեն եկել իրա տան մեջ.... Նորից եմ շեշտում, որ չեմ արդարացնում ոչ մի բռնություն: Դա հանցագործությունա ու ես ուրախ եմ, որ կոնկրետ դեպքի հերոսները պատժվել են օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ, նույնիսկ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյա պապաները չկարողացան օգնել:


Չէ, աղջկա ընտրությունն եղել ա էտ օրերը սեքսով զբաղվել, ոչ թե բռնաբարվել: Ինքը ուներ ընտրության իրավունք, ու իրականացրել ա էտ ընտրությունը՝ սեքս: Ինչ աներ, չընտրե՞ր: Վերջում ստացվել ա ուրիշ բան:

----------

insider (11.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նոր Քիբորդն ինձ վարկանիշ տվեց, չասեմ ինչ էր ասում, բայց իրա ասածին ստեղ պատասխանեմ: Հով ջան, բա դրա համար էլ մարմնական վնասվածքներ են առաջանում:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Աթեիստ ախպեր, հեսա՝ մեկ  Ուղղակի չի արդարացնում, բայց արդարացման նամյոկ կա մեջը: 
> 
> 
> 
> Չէ, աղջկա ընտրությունն եղել ա էտ օրերը սեքսով զբաղվել, ոչ թե բռնաբարվել: Ինքը ուներ ընտրության իրավունք, ու իրականացրել ա էտ ընտրությունը՝ սեքս: Ինչ աներ, չընտրե՞ր: Վերջում ստացվել ա ուրիշ բան:


Իմ գրառման մեջ ոչ մի արդարացնող բան չկա: Ուրիշ հարցա, ով ինչա ուզում տեսնել:

----------


## keyboard

Տրիբուն, լավ էլի, մենք բոլորս էլ նույն բանն ենք ասում:
Մենք ասում ենք զագս հետո նատարյուս, դու ասում ես չէ ախպեր, զագս հետո նատարիուս:
Եղբայր կոնկրետ Լուսնթագի ասած դեպքի մասին, եթե աղջիկը 3 տղու հետ տեղ ա գնում ու եթե էդ աղջիկը լուսնից չի իջել, էդ աղջիկը պտի հաստատ գիտակցի, որ չտալու ձև չունի, եթե ուզում ա, խնդիր չկա, ուրեմ իրան տենց ձեռնտու ա, բայց եթե չի ուզում ուրեմ ընտրություն ունի չգնալու:
3 հարբաց, ղզղնած տղու հետ մի աղջկա ցանկացած տեղ գնալը, աղջկա կողմից ամենամեծ հիմարություննա ու ինչքան էլ մենք դատապարտենք ու վատաբենքն բռնաբարությունը, դրանից աղջկա անխելքությունը չի պակասի ու կոնկրետ նման դեպքերում բռնաբարության հավանականությունը չի փոքրանա;

----------

CactuSoul (11.06.2014), Lusntag Lusine (11.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տրիբուն, լավ էլի, մենք բոլորս էլ նույն բանն ենք ասում:
> Մենք ասում ենք զագս հետո նատարյուս, դու ասում ես չէ ախպեր, զագս հետո նատարիուս:
> Եղբայր կոնկրետ Լուսնթագի ասած դեպքի մասին, եթե աղջիկը 3 տղու հետ տեղ ա գնում ու եթե էդ աղջիկը լուսնից չի իջել, էդ աղջիկը պտի հաստատ գիտակցի, որ չտալու ձև չունի, եթե ուզում ա, խնդիր չկա, ուրեմ իրան տենց ձեռնտու ա, բայց եթե չի ուզում ուրեմ ընտրություն ունի չգնալու:
> 3 հարբաց, ղզղնած տղու հետ մի աղջկա ցանկացած տեղ գնալը, աղջկա կողմից ամենամեծ հիմարություննա ու ինչքան էլ մենք դատապարտենք ու վատաբենքն բռնաբարությունը, դրանից աղջկա անխելքությունը չի պակասի:



«Ворошиловкий стрелок»-ը վկա։

----------


## keyboard

> «Ворошиловкий стрелок»-ը վկա։


Հա Արտ, էդ կինոն վառ օրինակա, ուղղակի էդ դեպքում աղջիկն իրոք միամիտ էր, քանզի դասարանցի, համահայթեցի էր կանչողը, բացի էդ էլ խաբելով տարան:
Բայց ստեղի մեծամասամբ դեպքերի ու իրավիճակների դեպքում խոսվում ա էն, որ աղջիկը տրամադրված գնում ա, որ սեքս անի, հետո փոշմանում ա ու բռնաբարվում:
Ես համաձայն եմ, որ եթե դիմացինը էնքան կուլտուրա ու ինքնակառավարում ունի, որ աղջկա մերժումից հետո չբռնաբարի այլ մաքսիմում գոնե զուգարան գնա, դա առավել քան սւպեռ-պուպեռ վիճակա, բայց աղջիկը պիտի նաև չբացառի, որ կարա փոշմանի ու փոշմանելուց հետո նման խնդիր առաջ կանգնի:
Հիմա էսքանից հետո, ուզւոմ եք բռնաբարողին կախեք, ուզում եք կտրեք կպցրեք ճակատից, ինչ եղել ա, արդեն եղել ա:
Ուղղակի իրավիճակների ու դեպքերի տարբերությունների մասին խոսելով կարելի ա տարանջատել, որ բռնաբարությունը կատարվում ա մութ փողոցում և որ բռնաբարությունը կատարվում ա աղջկա անխելքությունից երբեմն:
Ու ոչ մեկ չի կարա իմ էս տողերի մեջ բռնաբարություն կոչվող երևույթը արդարացնող որևէ տառ տեսնի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հա Արտ, էդ կինոն վառ օրինակա, ուղղակի էդ դեպքում աղջիկն իրոք միամիտ էր, քանզի դասարանցի, համահայթեցի էր կանչողը, բացի էդ էլ խաբելով տարան:
> Բայց ստեղի մեծամասամբ դեպքերի ու իրավիճակների դեպքում խոսվում ա էն, որ աղջիկը տրամադրված գնում ա, որ սեքս անի, հետո փոշմանում ա ու բռնաբարվում:
> Ես համաձայն եմ, որ եթե դիմացինը էնքան կուլտուրա ու ինքնակառավարում ունի, որ աղջկա մերժումից հետո չբռնաբարի այլ մաքսիմում գոնե զուգարան գնա, դա առավել քան սւպեռ-պուպեռ վիճակա, բայց աղջիկը պիտի նաև չբացառի, որ կարա փոշմանի ու փոշմանելուց հետո նման խնդիր առաջ կանգնի:
> Հիմա էսքանից հետո, ուզւոմ եք բռնաբարողին կախեք, ուզում եք կտրեք կպցրեք ճակատից, ինչ եղել ա, արդեն եղել ա:
> Ուղղակի իրավիճակների ու դեպքերի տարբերությունների մասին խոսելով կարելի ա տարանջատել, որ բռնաբարությունը կատարվում ա մութ փողոցում և որ բռնաբարությունը կատարվում ա աղջկա անխելքությունից երբեմն:
> Ու ոչ մեկ չի կարա իմ էս տողերի մեջ բռնաբարություն կոչվող երևույթը արդարացնող որևէ տառ տեսնի:


Հով, էդ կինոն էնքան պրիմիտիվ էր նկարած, որ էդ դասարանցու ու համահայաթեցու հայտնվելու առաջին կադրից արդեն պարզ էր, թե ինչ «կադր» ա ինքը։ Նենց չի, որ ինքը հայաթում հայտնի էր որպես կնամեծար։

----------


## keyboard

> Հով, էդ կինոն էնքան պրիմիտիվ էր նկարած, որ էդ դասարանցու ու համահայաթեցու հայտնվելու առաջին կադրից արդեն պարզ էր, թե ինչ «կադր» ա ինքը։ Նենց չի, որ ինքը հայաթում հայտնի էր որպես կնամեծար։


Հա Արտ, բան չեմ ասում, էս դեպքում կողմ եմ, որ էդ դեբիլը պիտի չգնար, գոնե կամ պապուն տեղյակ պահեր:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապեր, էնքան էլ էշություն չի առանձնացնելը: 
> 
> Դաժե իրավագիտությունը ենթարկվում ա հասարակական ու պատմական որոշակի տրամաբանության: Տղամարդու կողմից կնոջը բռնաբարելը պատմամշակությաին հսկայական background ունի: Էս նաև հանցագործություն ա, որը շատ ավելի լայն տարածում ունի, քան տղամարդու նկատմամբ բռնի սեռական գործողություններ կատարելը: Էս նաև մեծ հասարակակն հնչեղություն ունեցող խնդիր ա: Էս խնդիրը նաև ժամանակ առ ժամանակ սրվելու հատկություն ունի, կախված երկրի սոցիալական վիճակից ու տիրող ընդհանուր բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտից: Հետևապես շատ տրամաբանական ա, որ ինքը ներկայացվի առանձին ու կոնկրետ հոդվածով:


Դու էս հոդվածները կոնտեքստի մեջ ես ընթերցում, ուղղակի, Արտակը՝ կոնտեքստից դուրս որպես գեղարվեստական արժեքներ ա դիտարկում: Մոտեցումների հակասությունն այդտեղից է գալիս, Րաֆֆին վկա:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Quyr Qery

ընկերներիցս մեկը հատուկ մարտավարություն էր մշակել տենց դեպքերի համար:  :Jpit: 
իսկ եթե բռնաբարողը ընտանիքի անդամ ա, խոսքի հոպարի տղա, ու ասում ա, բա  շատ ես սեքսի, ուզում եմ քեզ ու բռնաբարում ա, էլի աղջիկն ա չէ դեբիլ, որ սեքսի ա հագնվում:
Կողքից խոսալն էնքան հեշտ ա, չեք պատկերացնի, ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ աղջկան մեղադրում, ասում էի՝ թող չշփվեր տենցների հետ, հասնում ա: Չէ, տենց չի, երբ որ տղամարդը գոռում կամ ուժ ա գործադրում, կամ վախեցնում ա, դու քեզ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կկորցնես, ու կսկսես ենթարկվել:
Պլյուս դու կարաս գիշերվա հազարին հարբած վիճակում ու կարճ հագած անծանոթ տղու հետ գնաս տուն, ու ոչ մի ավելորդ բան չլինի, բայց կարող ես հանդիպել ծանոթ տղու, ասենք թեկուզ ծառի տակ, բայց քո վրա ինքը բռնություն կիրառի: Ոչ մեկ ոչնչից ապահովագրված չի:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), CactuSoul (13.06.2014), Claudia Mori (13.06.2014), Progart (15.05.2019), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> ընկերներիցս մեկը հատուկ մարտավարություն էր մշակել տենց դեպքերի համար: 
> իսկ եթե բռնաբարողը ընտանիքի անդամ ա, խոսքի հոպարի տղա, ու ասում ա, բա  շատ ես սեքսի, ուզում եմ քեզ ու բռնաբարում ա, էլի աղջիկն ա չէ դեբիլ, որ սեքսի ա հագնվում:
> Կողքից խոսալն էնքան հեշտ ա, չեք պատկերացնի, ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ աղջկան մեղադրում, ասում էի՝ թող չշփվեր տենցների հետ, հասնում ա: Չէ, տենց չի, երբ որ տղամարդը գոռում կամ ուժ ա գործադրում, կամ վախեցնում ա, դու քեզ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կկորցնես, ու կսկսես ենթարկվել:
> Պլյուս դու կարաս գիշերվա հազարին հարբած վիճակում ու կարճ հագած անծանոթ տղու հետ գնաս տուն, ու ոչ մի ավելորդ բան չլինի, բայց կարող ես հանդիպել ծանոթ տղու, ասենք թեկուզ ծառի տակ, բայց քո վրա ինքը բռնություն կիրառի: Ոչ մեկ ոչնչից ապահովագրված չի:


բայց կարող ես նաև ասենք՝ գիշերվա հազարին հարբած տուն չգնալ, գիշերվա հազարին տանը հարբել ՃՃՃ իսկ բռնաբարությունը, հենց բռնաբարությունը, ոչ թե <<պատահաբար կորուսված կուսության>> ֆենոմենը, դատապարտելի ա ցանկացած դեպքում, ինչպես և ցանկացած այլ բռնություն

----------

Quyr Qery (11.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Խմած-չխմածը մարդու ոչ մի արարքին արդարացում չի, եթե մարդը էնքան ա խմում, որ իրա մարմնի մասերը կորցնում ա ուրեմ էդ մարդը խմել չգիտի ու վտանգավոր ա հասարակության համար, ես նման մարդկանց հետ չեմ խմում ու չեմ համարում, որ իրանք խմում ու քեֆ են անում, ես վստահ եմ, որ տենցները խմում ու հարամում են, իսկ իմ պատկերացմամբ ալկոհոլը հաճույքի ու լավ տրամադրության նպաստող գործոնա, ասենք մարդիկ հպարտանում են, ապե ես որ խմում եմ բոյւնի ա կոխում:
Ես էլ ասում եմ, մի օր քեզնից բույնի մեկը ռաստ կգա ու կոխելը կտենաս:
Այո, ոչ մեկ ապահովագրված չի կյանքի ոչ մի անակնկալից, բայց բոլորը կյանքի անակլնալներից քաղած փորձից հետևություններ ու եզրակացություններ անելու մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն, որ հնարավորինս մեղմացնեն ու քչացնեն անցանկալի դեպքերն ու երևույթները:
Ոչ մի բռնություն արդարացում չունի, ոչ խմածությամբ, ոչ աղջկա տկլորությամբ, ոչ էլ սեքսիությամբ, բռնությունը բռնություն ա, անկախ տեղից, սեռից, վիճակից ու ձևից:
Չգիտեմ որ երկրում էր, մի անգամ կարդացի, որ մեքենայի դռները բաց թողնելը համարվում ա գողության գայթակղության դրդող երևույթ ու տուգանվում ա, անկախ ամեն ինչից, ցանկացած հանցանքի մեջ գայթակղության գործոնը դիտարկել պետք ա, սա իհարկե կոպիտ օրինակա, բայց հաստատ տեղին ա:
Ինչ որ մեկը, թե աղջիկներից ու թե տղաներից, կարա ինձ բացատրի, ասենք սեքսի կամ կարճ հագնելու իմաստը ու երևույթը որպես այդպիսին. ինձ տենց ա դուր գալիս տարբերակը չի ընդունվում, քանզի մենակ քեզ դուր գալով չի, ցանկացած աղջկա էլ հաճելի ա, որ իրա կիսաբաց բդերին կամ դոշերին նայող կա, այլ հարց ա ով ռիսկ ունի դա խոստովանի, ով էլ "ինձ տենց ա դուր գալիս"-ի տակ ա "թաքնվում":
Եթե քեզ տենց ա դուր գալիս, տանը հագի քո համար ֆռֆռա, հիացի քեզնով, բայց ասենք փողոցում կամ հոպարիդ տղու մոտ հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ ոտերդ նենց չռած նստես, որ բերանիդ լույսն երևա, էլի եմ ասում, սա արդարացում չի, բայց նպաստող գործոն ա:

----------

Ռեյ սամա (11.06.2014)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Խմած-չխմածը մարդու ոչ մի արարքին արդարացում չի, եթե մարդը էնքան ա խմում, որ իրա մարմնի մասերը կորցնում ա ուրեմ էդ մարդը խմել չգիտի ու վտանգավոր ա հասարակության համար, ես նման մարդկանց հետ չեմ խմում ու չեմ համարում, որ իրանք խմում ու քեֆ են անում, ես վստահ եմ, որ տենցները խմում ու հարամում են, իսկ իմ պատկերացմամբ ալկոհոլը հաճույքի ու լավ տրամադրության նպաստող գործոնա, ասենք մարդիկ հպարտանում են, ապե ես որ խմում եմ բոյւնի ա կոխում:
> Ես էլ ասում եմ, մի օր քեզնից բույնի մեկը ռաստ կգա ու կոխելը կտենաս:
> Այո, ոչ մեկ ապահովագրված չի կյանքի ոչ մի անակնկալից, բայց բոլորը կյանքի անակլնալներից քաղած փորձից հետևություններ ու եզրակացություններ անելու մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն, որ հնարավորինս մեղմացնեն ու քչացնեն անցանկալի դեպքերն ու երևույթները:
> Ոչ մի բռնություն արդարացում չունի, ոչ խմածությամբ, ոչ աղջկա տկլորությամբ, ոչ էլ սեքսիությամբ, բռնությունը բռնություն ա, անկախ տեղից, սեռից, վիճակից ու ձևից:
> Չգիտեմ որ երկրում էր, մի անգամ կարդացի, որ մեքենայի դռները բաց թողնելը համարվում ա գողության գայթակղության դրդող երևույթ ու տուգանվում ա, անկախ ամեն ինչից, ցանկացած հանցանքի մեջ գայթակղության գործոնը դիտարկել պետք ա, սա իհարկե կոպիտ օրինակա, բայց հաստատ տեղին ա:
> Ինչ որ մեկը, թե աղջիկներից ու թե տղաներից, կարա ինձ բացատրի, ասենք սեքսի կամ կարճ հագնելու իմաստը ու երևույթը որպես այդպիսին. ինձ տենց ա դուր գալիս տարբերակը չի ընդունվում, քանզի մենակ քեզ դուր գալով չի, ցանկացած աղջկա էլ հաճելի ա, որ իրա կիսաբաց բդերին կամ դոշերին նայող կա, այլ հարց ա ով ռիսկ ունի դա խոստովանի, ով էլ "ինձ տենց ա դուր գալիս"-ի տակ ա "թաքնվում":
> Եթե քեզ տենց ա դուր գալիս, տանը հագի քո համար ֆռֆռա, հիացի քեզնով, բայց ասենք փողոցում կամ հոպարիդ տղու մոտ հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ ոտերդ նենց չռած նստես, որ բերանիդ լույսն երևա, էլի եմ ասում, սա արդարացում չի, բայց նպաստող գործոն ա:


Հով, իսկ եթե սեքսի չի հագնված, ու ոչ էլ ոտերն ա չռած:
Չկա, ոչ մի արդարացում չկա: Պրծ:
Գայթակղիչ ցանկացած աղջիկ ա ուզում լինի, էդ բաց բդերի կամ բաց կրծքի խնդիր չի, հմայիչ լինելը մեղք չի ու դատապարտված չի բռնաբարության:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Mephistopheles (11.06.2014), Progart (15.05.2019), Vardik! (14.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Մի հատ սենց գործոն էլ կա: Որ ասում ենք ինչի աղջիկը չի գիտակցել, չի մտածել, չի ենթադրել, որ դրան ա տանում: Մի անգամ ասել էի մի գուցե և կարող էր կանխազգալ վտանգը, բայց մի հատ իսկական ԲԱՅՑ մտքովս անցավ ու ասեմ էտ որն ա: 

Ինձ թվում է տուժողների մեծամասնությունը տվյալ դեպքում հաստատ մտածում ա, թե էտ որձի մտքին ինչ կա, ինչ ա ուզում, բայց չի մտածում, որ մերժում ստանալու դեպքում կարողա բռնության ենթարկվի, քանի որ բռնաբարությունը, որպես հանագործություն, իրա ու ցանկացած նորմալ մարդու մեջ նստած ա, որպես նողկալի մի բան, վատագույն արարք, որ կարղա պատահի, այսինքն չի մտածում, որ իր ՈՉ-ը կարողա դրան բերի, որ մարդը էտ ոչ-ի համար պատրաստ ա էտ նողկալի արարքին:  

Փորձեմ զուգահեռներ տանել, որ հասկանալի լինի ասածս: Նույն էտ կարճ-մարճ հագած ու հյուրանոցի առանձին համար գնացած աղջիկը կարողա կանխազգա ու կանխի ասենք գողությունը /Օրինակ ասի կարողա էսի ոսկյա շղթաս տանի, քանի ես հյուրանոցի համարի լոգարանում եմ ու զգուշանա ու պահի շղթան, բայց չմտածի, որ կարողա էս մաչոն ինձ բռնաբարի, որ չտամ/: 

Ինձ թվում ա էս տարբերակն էլ բացառված չի:

----------

CactuSoul (13.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խմած-չխմածը մարդու ոչ մի արարքին արդարացում չի, եթե մարդը էնքան ա խմում, որ իրա մարմնի մասերը կորցնում ա ուրեմ էդ մարդը խմել չգիտի ու վտանգավոր ա հասարակության համար, ես նման մարդկանց հետ չեմ խմում ու չեմ համարում, որ իրանք խմում ու քեֆ են անում, ես վստահ եմ, որ տենցները խմում ու հարամում են, իսկ իմ պատկերացմամբ ալկոհոլը հաճույքի ու լավ տրամադրության նպաստող գործոնա, ասենք մարդիկ հպարտանում են, ապե ես որ խմում եմ բոյւնի ա կոխում:
> Ես էլ ասում եմ, մի օր քեզնից բույնի մեկը ռաստ կգա ու կոխելը կտենաս:
> Այո, ոչ մեկ ապահովագրված չի կյանքի ոչ մի անակնկալից, բայց բոլորը կյանքի անակլնալներից քաղած փորձից հետևություններ ու եզրակացություններ անելու մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն, որ հնարավորինս մեղմացնեն ու քչացնեն անցանկալի դեպքերն ու երևույթները:
> Ոչ մի բռնություն արդարացում չունի, ոչ խմածությամբ, ոչ աղջկա տկլորությամբ, ոչ էլ սեքսիությամբ, բռնությունը բռնություն ա, անկախ տեղից, սեռից, վիճակից ու ձևից:
> Չգիտեմ որ երկրում էր, մի անգամ կարդացի, որ մեքենայի դռները բաց թողնելը համարվում ա գողության գայթակղության դրդող երևույթ ու տուգանվում ա, անկախ ամեն ինչից, ցանկացած հանցանքի մեջ գայթակղության գործոնը դիտարկել պետք ա, սա իհարկե կոպիտ օրինակա, բայց հաստատ տեղին ա:
> Ինչ որ մեկը, թե աղջիկներից ու թե տղաներից, կարա ինձ բացատրի, ասենք սեքսի կամ կարճ հագնելու իմաստը ու երևույթը որպես այդպիսին. ինձ տենց ա դուր գալիս տարբերակը չի ընդունվում, քանզի մենակ քեզ դուր գալով չի, ցանկացած աղջկա էլ հաճելի ա, որ իրա կիսաբաց բդերին կամ դոշերին նայող կա, այլ հարց ա ով ռիսկ ունի դա խոստովանի, ով էլ "ինձ տենց ա դուր գալիս"-ի տակ ա "թաքնվում":
> Եթե քեզ տենց ա դուր գալիս, տանը հագի քո համար ֆռֆռա, հիացի քեզնով, բայց ասենք փողոցում կամ հոպարիդ տղու մոտ հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ ոտերդ նենց չռած նստես, որ բերանիդ լույսն երևա, էլի եմ ասում, սա արդարացում չի, բայց նպաստող գործոն ա:


Հով, էդ կարճ հագնելու սահմանն ո՞վ ա որոշում: Մուսուլմանական երկրներում էլ առանց չադրայի աղջկան են բռնաբարում, ասում են՝ ինքն ա մեղավոր, թող չադրան չհաներ, չէին բռնաբարի:
Իսկ կարճ հագնելու պատճառները շատ-շատ են. շոգ ա, սիրուն ա, ուշադրություն ա գրավում, ինչու չէ, գռգռում ա: Հիմա ի՞նչ, պետք ա չհագնե՞լ: 
Ես մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ ինչ կլիներ, եթե հայ որձերին գցեին Դանիա: Պիտի բանները տնգած ման գային կամ աջ ու ձախ սաղին բռնաբարեին, որտև ստեղ աղջիկները շատ ավելի կարճ են հագնում, դեռ մի բան էլ հեծանիվ են քշում նենց, որ տակից սաղ էղած-չեղածը էրևում ա: Բայց ստեղ ոչ ոք չի բռնաբարում էդ աղջիկներին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, լավ էլի, մենք բոլորս էլ նույն բանն ենք ասում:
> Մենք ասում ենք զագս հետո նատարյուս, դու ասում ես չէ ախպեր, զագս հետո նատարիուս:
> Եղբայր կոնկրետ Լուսնթագի ասած դեպքի մասին, եթե աղջիկը 3 տղու հետ տեղ ա գնում ու եթե էդ աղջիկը լուսնից չի իջել, էդ աղջիկը պտի հաստատ գիտակցի, որ չտալու ձև չունի, եթե ուզում ա, խնդիր չկա, ուրեմ իրան տենց ձեռնտու ա, բայց եթե չի ուզում ուրեմ ընտրություն ունի չգնալու:
> 3 հարբաց, ղզղնած տղու հետ մի աղջկա ցանկացած տեղ գնալը, աղջկա կողմից ամենամեծ հիմարություննա ու ինչքան էլ մենք դատապարտենք ու վատաբենքն բռնաբարությունը, դրանից աղջկա անխելքությունը չի պակասի ու կոնկրետ նման դեպքերում բռնաբարության հավանականությունը չի փոքրանա;


Քո ու Լուսընթագի ասելով ուրեմն դուրս ա գալիս, որ աշխարհի երեսին տեղի ունեցող բոլոր դեպքերը, երբ մի աղջիկը երեք հարբած տղու հետ տեղ ա գնում, վերջանում են բռնաբարությունով: Ապեր, չէ: Դրա մեջ վտանգ տեսնելը նույն բանն ա, որ վտանգ տեսնես նաև երկու հարբած տղու հետ տեղ գնալու մեջ, մեկ հարբած տղու հետ տեղ գնալու մեջ, վաբշե հարբելու մեջ, վաբշե տղու հետ տեղ գնալու մեջ, ու իտոգում, վաբշե տնից դուրս գալու մեջ: 

Պարադոքսալ բան եմ ասում, ո՞ր պահից ա սկսում կոնկրետ վտանգը: Կյանքում չես իմանա: Քո համար երեք հարբածի հետ տեղ գնալուց սկսում, իմ համար մի օյաղի հետ տեղ գնալուց ա սկսվում: Դրա համար էլ էտ հարցը քննարկման առարկա չես դարձնում, քանի որ եթե դեպքը լիներ նենց, որ էս աղջիկը մենակ մի հարբած տղու հետ լիներ, դու պիտի ասեիր. «հարբաց (առանց 3-ի), ղզղնած տղու հետ աղջկա ցանկացած տեղ գնալը, աղջկա կողմից ամենամեծ հիմարություննա ու ինչքան էլ մենք դատապարտենք ու վատաբենքն բռնաբարությունը, դրանից աղջկա անխելքությունը չի պակասի ու կոնկրետ նման դեպքերում բռնաբարության հավանականությունը չի փոքրանա»: 

Մի տղու ղզղնած, հարբած տղու ղզղնած, երկու հարբածի ղզղնած, խմբակային հարբածություն ու ղզղնածություն … իտոգում բռնաբարված մեկի կողմից, երկուսի կողմից, խմբակային բռնաբարություն, հարբած կամ օյաղ բռնաբարություն .... ՔրՕրի նույն հոդվածի տարբեր պրիմներ ...

----------

insider (11.06.2014), Progart (15.05.2019), Quyr Qery (12.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Ռեյ սամա (11.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քո ու Լուսընթագի ասելով ուրեմն դուրս ա գալիս, որ աշխարհի երեսին տեղի ունեցող բոլոր դեպքերը, երբ մի աղջիկը երեք հարբած տղու հետ տեղ ա գնում, վերջանում են բռնաբարությունով: Ապեր, չէ: Դրա մեջ վտանգ տեսնելը նույն բանն ա, որ վտանգ տեսնես նաև երկու հարբած տղու հետ տեղ գնալու մեջ, մեկ հարբած տղու հետ տեղ գնալու մեջ, վաբշե հարբելու մեջ, վաբշե տղու հետ տեղ գնալու մեջ, ու իտոգում, վաբշե տնից դուրս գալու մեջ:


Հա էլի, եթե տենց լիներ, ակումբի հանդիպումների մեծ մասը պիտի բռնաբարությամբ ավարտվեին  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (13.06.2014), Claudia Mori (13.06.2014), Quyr Qery (12.06.2014), Ձայնալար (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հ.Գ. Սենց ասեմ ապեր, հարբած ու ղզղնած տղամարդը շատ տարածված երևույթ ա: Տեսականորեն, ցանկացած հարսանիքի ավարտին մոտ, հարսանիքին հավաքված բոլոր տղամարդիկ հարբած են ու ղզղնած - լիքը արաղ ու լիքը սիրուն հաքնված թռչկոտող էգեր: Գիշերվա մթանն էլ ռեստորն, կողքը այգի, վերևը համարներ ... Դուրս ա գալիս, որ հարսանիք գնալը վտանգավոր ա, հիմարություն ա, ու հղի ա բռնաբարվելու վտանգով:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Քո ու Լուսընթագի ասելով ուրեմն դուրս ա գալիս, որ աշխարհի երեսին տեղի ունեցող բոլոր դեպքերը, երբ մի աղջիկը երեք հարբած տղու հետ տեղ ա գնում, վերջանում են բռնաբարությունով: Ապեր, չէ: Դրա մեջ վտանգ տեսնելը նույն բանն ա, որ վտանգ տեսնես նաև երկու հարբած տղու հետ տեղ գնալու մեջ, մեկ հարբած տղու հետ տեղ գնալու մեջ, վաբշե հարբելու մեջ, վաբշե տղու հետ տեղ գնալու մեջ, ու իտոգում, վաբշե տնից դուրս գալու մեջ: 
> 
> Պարադոքսալ բան եմ ասում, ո՞ր պահից ա սկսում կոնկրետ վտանգը: Կյանքում չես իմանա: Քո համար երեք հարբածի հետ տեղ գնալուց սկսում, իմ համար մի օյաղի հետ տեղ գնալուց ա սկսվում: Դրա համար էլ էտ հարցը քննարկման առարկա չես դարձնում, քանի որ եթե դեպքը լիներ նենց, որ էս աղջիկը մենակ մի հարբած տղու հետ լիներ, դու պիտի ասեիր. «հարբաց (առանց 3-ի), ղզղնած տղու հետ աղջկա ցանկացած տեղ գնալը, աղջկա կողմից ամենամեծ հիմարություննա ու ինչքան էլ մենք դատապարտենք ու վատաբենքն բռնաբարությունը, դրանից աղջկա անխելքությունը չի պակասի ու կոնկրետ նման դեպքերում բռնաբարության հավանականությունը չի փոքրանա»: 
> 
> Մի տղու ղզղնած, հարբած տղու ղզղնած, երկու հարբածի ղզղնած, խմբակային հարբածություն ու ղզղնածություն … իտոգում բռնաբարված մեկի կողմից, երկուսի կողմից, խմբակային բռնաբարություն, հարբած կամ օյաղ բռնաբարություն .... ՔրՕրի նույն հոդվածի տարբեր պրիմներ ...


Չէ ապեր, ես ու Լուսնթագը ասում ենք, որ նպաստող գործոն կա, բայց չենք ասում, որ բոլոր նման դեպքերը ավարտվում են հենց բռնաբարությամբ, դա դու ես տենց որակում, մի քիչ էլ քո էն թթվաշ հումորից ես մցնում մեջը դառնում ա, որ մենք աշխարհի սաղ բռնաբարությունները արդարացնում ենք, տենց չի Տրիբուն ջան, էլի եմ կրկնում, բռնությունը բռնություն ա, դրան արդարացում չկա, բայց նպաստող գործոն կա:




> Հ.Գ. Սենց ասեմ ապեր, հարբած ու ղզղնած տղամարդը շատ տարածված երևույթ ա: Տեսականորեն, ցանկացած հարսանիքի ավարտին մոտ, հարսանիքին հավաքված բոլոր տղամարդիկ հարբած են ու ղզղնած - լիքը արաղ ու լիքը սիրուն հաքնված թռչկոտող էգեր: Գիշերվա մթանն էլ ռեստորն, կողքը այգի, վերևը համարներ ... Դուրս ա գալիս, որ հարսանիք գնալը վտանգավոր ա, հիմարություն ա, ու հղի ա բռնաբարվելու վտանգով:


Չէ, դուրս ա գալիս, որ դու ծայրահեղականացնում ես ու իմ ասածը չես հասկանում  :Smile: 

Դրան գումարած, իմ անձնական կարծիքով, ամեն տղամարդ չի, առհասարակ ամեն մարդ չի կարա լինի բռնաբարող:
Էլի եմ կրկնում, երբ մարդը խմում ու կորցնում ա մարմնի մասերը, հա, վտանգավոր ա, ես նման միջավայրերից խուսափում եմ, հարսանիքներին էլ մինչև վերջ չեմ մնում, որ էդ անտառի ու մնացածի տեսարաններին ներկա չլնեմ ապեր:
Լյուբոյ խմած ու ինքնատիրապետումը կորցրած մարդ, թեկուզ հարզատ ախպերս, իմ համար զզվելի ու վտանգավոր ա:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (11.06.2014), Աթեիստ (11.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ ապեր, ես ու Լուսնթագը ասում ենք, որ նպաստող գործոն կա, բայց չենք ասում, որ բոլոր նման դեպքերը ավարտվում են հենց բռնաբարությամբ, դա դու ես տենց որակում, մի քիչ էլ քո էն թթվաշ հումորից ես մցնում մեջը դառնում ա, որ մենք աշխարհի սաղ բռնաբարությունները արդարացնում ենք, տենց չի Տրիբուն ջան, էլի եմ կրկնում, բռնությունը բռնություն ա, դրան արդարացում չկա, բայց նպաստող գործոն կա:


Ապեր, էն որ դու նպաստող գործոն ես տեսնում, արդեն փաստացի արդարացում ես փնտրում՝ անկախ քեզանից: Էն որ հետո նշում ես, որ չես արդարացնում, էտ էլ անում ես, որ հոգուդ վրա մեղք չվերցնես: Եթե դու հստակ գիտակցում ես, որ կան բռնաբարությանը նպաստող գործոններ, ուրեմն թվարկի բոլոր գործոնները: Ուզու՞մ ես ասեմ վերջում ինչ կստացվի: Կստացվի էն, որ քո ամեն թվարկած գործոնին լրացուցիչ տաս գործոն կավելացնենք, ու էտ գործոնների թիվը կլինի անսահմանափակ: Այսինքն, ինքնին նպաստող գործոն փնտրելն ու դրա մասին խոսելը աբսուրդ ա, կհասկանա՞ս միտքս:

----------

Շինարար (11.06.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Հա էլի, եթե տենց լիներ, ակումբի հանդիպումների մեծ մասը պիտի բռնաբարությամբ ավարտվեին


Ակումբի հանդիպումները ուրիշ են, ասենք դու նոր ծանոթացած երեք հարբած տղայի հետ գիշերվա հազարին կգնայիր նրանց հետ իրենց տուն?    գԳնալու իմաստը, եթե կգնայիր:
Ես ու keyboard ը ասում ենք, կան դեպքեր, որ կարող էին չլինել, դուք լրիվ ուրիշ բան եք ասում:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հա էլի, եթե տենց լիներ, ակումբի հանդիպումների մեծ մասը պիտի բռնաբարությամբ ավարտվեին


Շատ լավն էր  :Jpit: ))))))))))))))

Աղջկան մեղադրելը նույնն ա, որ վաղը մեկը փողոցում գլխիս կացինով տա սպանի, ասեք ինքն էր մեղավոր, որ առանց կասկա փողոց էր դուրս եկել: 

Ընդհանրապես, ինձ թվում ա շատ վատ ա էդ տեսակետից վիճակը Հայաստանում: Կանայք են վախեցած ու խայտառակվելուց խուսափելու համարա ինչի ասես դիմանում են, համ էլ զուրկ են ինքնուրույնությունից ու մտածում են, որ կկորեն առանց ամուսնու, մյուս կողմից, հասարակությունն ա տոլերանտ՝ շատերի համար կնգան չռփելը նորմալ ա էլի, ու ինձ թվում ա, նույնիսկ, եթե տղամարդը դրա համար հայտնվում ա իրավապահների մոտ, իրավապահներն ավելի շատ տղամարդուն են կարեկցում: 3-րդ կողմից էլ ահագին մարդ կա, ով չի պատկերացնում, որ տենց խնդիր կա, ու մտածում են, որ հավայի շուխուր ա, որովհետև չեն պատկերացնում, որ տենց կենդանիներ շատ կան:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Quyr Qery (12.06.2014), Vardik! (14.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ակումբի հանդիպումները ուրիշ են, ասենք դու նոր ծանոթացած երեք հարբած տղայի հետ գիշերվա հազարին կգնայիր նրանց հետ իրենց տուն?    գԳնալու իմաստը, եթե կգնայիր:
> Ես ու keyboard ը ասում ենք, կան դեպքեր, որ կարող էին չլինել, դուք լրիվ ուրիշ բան եք ասում:


Լուսնթագ ջան, ո՜նց ա էրևում, որ դու ակումբի հանդիպումներին չես էղել  :Jpit:  
Իսկ ինչու՞ պիտի գիշերվա ժամը հազարին չգնայի հարբած տղայի տուն: Լուսնթագ ջան, էստեղ ամբողջ ազգ ա էդ միջոցով բազմանում, իսկ դու ասում ես  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (12.06.2014), Ռեյ սամա (11.06.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Լուսնթագ ջան, ո՜նց ա էրևում, որ դու ակումբի հանդիպումներին չես էղել  
> Իսկ ինչու՞ պիտի գիշերվա ժամը հազարին չգնայի հարբած տղայի տուն: Լուսնթագ ջան, էստեղ ամբողջ ազգ ա էդ միջոցով բազմանում, իսկ դու ասում ես


Հարբած տղաների հետ Բյուր ջան: Համոզված եմ չէիր գնա: 
Ակումբի հանդիպումներին չեմ եղել, բայց որ եկա Հայաստան կգամ:

----------


## Dayana

Ժող, դուք լուրջ չեք պատկերացնում, թե ինչ զզվելի ա էդ բոլոր "ինքն ա մեղավոր" տեսակի քննարկումները։

Ես շուտով պիտի վերադառնամ Հայաստան ու աշխատանքի ըդունվեմ։ Ապրում եմ Էջմիածնում (նու, ապրելու եմ, թե չէ կստացվի Էջմիածնից Հայաստան վերադարձա  :Jpit:  ), ու աշխատանքս ավարտվելու ա ամենաշուտը ժամը 19:00-ին։ Հաշվի առնելով իմ վարորդական իրավունք չունենալն ու մեքենա չվարելը, ես պիտի օգտվեմ հասարակական տրանսպորտից․․․ կոպիտ հաշվարկներով, ես տուն կարող եմ հասնել երեկոյան 8-ից ոչ շուտ, իսկ ձմռանն էդ ժամին դժողքի պես մութ ա, իսկ Էջմիածնում լուսամփոփ հասկացության մասին մի երկու տասնյակ տարի առաջ են մոռացել։ 

Հիմա հարց, եթե իմ ճանապարհին էդ մութ փողոցներում հանդիպի մի անասուն, պիտի ասեք ՝ թող մենակ տուն չգնա՞ր։ Բա ու՞մ հետ գնար հասարակ մահկանացու որակի ապահովման ինժիները, թիկնապահի՞։ Թարգեք էլի մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ փնտրելը։ Եթե նույնիսկ աղջիկը/կինը իրա սիրած/չսիրած/կիսածանոթ/անծանոթ/ծանոթ մարդու հետ գնում ա էդ մարդու տուն, մեկ ա, էդ մարդը ոչ ծեծելու, ու այլևայլ բռնանալու իրավունք ձեռք չի բերում։

Էդ սխալ մտածելու արդյունքում են նման անասունները հանգիստ դրսում ման գալիս։ Էստեղ գիշերը 3-ին կարող ա մենակ աղջիկն իրերը հավաքել ու քաղաքից քաղաք գնալ ՝ հասարակական տրանսպորտով, ու ոչ մեկ էդ աղջկան բան չի ասի։ Ավելին, էդ աղջիկը կարող է հագնվել հայաստանյան մտածելակերպով լրիվ անբարոյի հագուստ ՝ շատ կարճ շորտ ու գրեթե բացակայող տոպ, բայց դա ոչ մեկի ՝ խմած թե օյաղ, իրավունք չի տալիս էդ աղջկան նեղացնելու։

----------

Claudia Mori (13.06.2014), Progart (15.05.2019), Vardik! (14.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

միակ մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքը կարա լինի որ տղի ոտը պլստում ա ու իրանից անկախ նենց ա ընկնում աղջկա վրա որ **** մտնում ա **** 

էդ դեպքումը դատավորը պտի հաշվի առնի էդ հանգամանքը…

----------

Quyr Qery (12.06.2014), Աթեիստ (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ժող, դուք լուրջ չեք պատկերացնում, թե ինչ զզվելի ա էդ բոլոր "ինքն ա մեղավոր" տեսակի քննարկումները։
> 
> Ես շուտով պիտի վերադառնամ Հայաստան ու աշխատանքի ըդունվեմ։ Ապրում եմ Էջմիածնում (նու, ապրելու եմ, թե չէ կստացվի Էջմիածնից Հայաստան վերադարձա  ), ու աշխատանքս ավարտվելու ա ամենաշուտը ժամը 19:00-ին։ Հաշվի առնելով իմ վարորդական իրավունք չունենալն ու մեքենա չվարելը, ես պիտի օգտվեմ հասարակական տրանսպորտից․․․ կոպիտհաշվարկներով, ես տուն կարող եմ հասնել երեկոյան 8-ից ոչ շուտ, իսկ ձմռանն էդ ժամին դժողքի պես մութ ա, իսկ Էջմիածնում լուսամփոփ հասկացության մասին մի երկու տասնյակ տարի առաջ են մոռացել։ 
> 
> Հիմա հարց, եթե իմ ճանապարհին էդ մութ փողոցներում հանդիպի մի անասուն, պիտի ասեք ՝ թող մենակ տուն չգնա՞ր։ Բա ու՞մ հետ գնար հասարակ մահկանացու որակի ապահովման ինժիները, թիկնապահի՞։ Թարգեք էլի մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ փնտրելը։ Եթե նույնիսկ աղջիկը/կինը իրա սիրած/չսիրած/կիսածանոթ/անծանոթ/ծանոթ մարդու հետ գնում ա էդ մարդու տուն, մեկ ա, էդ մարդը ոչ ծեծելու, ու այլևայլ բռնանալու իրավունք ձեռք չի բերում։
> 
> Էդ սխալ մտածելու արդյունքում են նման անասունները հանգիստ դրսում ման գալիս։ Էստեղ գիշերը 3-ին կարող ա մենակ աղջիկն իրերը հավաքել ու քաղաքից քաղաք գնալ ՝ հասարակական տրանսպորտով, ու ոչ մեկ էդ աղջկան բան չի ասի։ Ավելին, էդ աղջիկը կարող է հագնվել հայաստանյան մտածելակերպով լրիվ անբարոյի հագուստ ՝ շատ կարճ շորտ ու գրեթե բացակայող տոպ, բայց դա ոչ մեկի ՝ խմած թե օյաղ, իրավունք չի տալիս էդ աղջկան նեղացնելու։


Էջմիածինը սուրբ քաղաք է,էնտեղ բռնաբարելու իրավունք երևի մենակ կաթողիկսը ունի,էդ խեղճ մարդն էլ դժվար թե մի բան բաշարի

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Quyr Qery (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարբած տղաների հետ Բյուր ջան: Համոզված եմ չէիր գնա: 
> Ակումբի հանդիպումներին չեմ եղել, բայց որ եկա Հայաստան կգամ:


Լուսնթագ ջան, կգնայի: Դե Հայաստանյան պայմաններում մի քիչ բարդ ա, որտև տղերքն իրանց մամա-պապաների հետ են ապրում: Բայց կոնկրետ էստեղ պլանավորում եմ տենց անել: Հիմա ինչ անեմ, էս դանիացիք տենց են իրար հետ ծանոթանում, ընտանիք կազմում: Մարդիկ գնում են, հարբում են փաբերում, սկսում են խոսել իրար հետ, հայտնվում մեկնումեկի տանը, առավոտն արթնանում ու որոշում՝ շարունակեն հարաբերությունները, թե չէ: Հիմա եթե էս դանիացի աղջկերքը զգուշանային ու հարբած տղերքի տներ չգնային, էս ազգի աճն ուղղակի կկանգներ:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Աթեիստ (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Dayana

> Էջմիածինը սուրբ քաղաք է,էնտեղ բռնաբարելու իրավունք երևի մենակ կաթողիկսը ունի,էդ խեղճ մարդն էլ դժվար թե մի բան բաշարի


Փաստորեն անիմաստ ա լուրջ երևէ թեմա քննարկել, նույնիսկ նենց նուրբ թեման, ինպիսին էս ա։ Գնացեք, զվարճացեք։

----------

Գալաթեա (11.06.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Լուսնթագ ջան, կգնայի: Դե Հայաստանյան պայմաններում մի քիչ բարդ ա, որտև տղերքն իրանց մամա-պապաների հետ են ապրում: Բայց կոնկրետ էստեղ պլանավորում եմ տենց անել: Հիմա ինչ անեմ, էս դանիացիք տենց են իրար հետ ծանոթանում, ընտանիք կազմում: Մարդիկ գնում են, հարբում են փաբերում, սկսում են խոսել իրար հետ, հայտնվում մեկնումեկի տանը, առավոտն արթնանում ու որոշում՝ շարունակեն հարաբերությունները, թե չէ: Հիմա եթե էս դանիացի աղջկերքը զգուշանային ու հարբած տղերքի տներ չգնային, էս ազգի աճն ուղղակի կկանգներ:


Քո ընտրություննա ինչ կարող եմ ասել:   :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քո ընտրություննա ինչ կարող եմ ասել:


բռնաբարությունը աղջկա ընտրությունը  չի, ոչ էլ բնական ելք... դա հանցագործություն ա...

----------

Lílium (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> բռնաբարությունը աղջկա ընտրությունը  չի, ոչ էլ բնական ելք... դա հանցագործություն ա...


Էստեղ խոսք չգնաց բռնության, Բյուրն ասումա էդպես են ծանոթանում, ընտանիք կազմում, ես էլ ասում եմ քո ընտրություննա ոնց ծանոթանաս ու ընտանիք կազմես: 
Բռնությունը չեմ արդարացնում, իմ ասած դեպքը այնքան սոսկալի էր, որ դա արդարացնելը արդեն հանցագործությունա: Ու ընդհանրապես բռնությունը արդարացնել չի կարելի:Իմ ասածն այն է, որ կարելի էր խուսափել, այսօր այդ աղջիկը ողջ կլիներ, ոչ թե բռնաբարվելուց, խեղդվելուց ու վառվելուց հետո, մի տաս օր էլ հիվանդանոցում մարմնի մասերը կտրտվելուց հետո կմահանար: Ահավոր դեպք էր:
Զգույշ լինելը ոչ ոքի չի խանգարի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էստեղ խոսք չգնաց բռնության, Բյուրն ասումա էդպես են ծանոթանում, ընտանիք կազմում, ես էլ ասում եմ քո ընտրություննա ոնց ծանոթանաս ու ընտանիք կազմես: 
> Բռնությունը չեմ արդարացնում, իմ ասած դեպքը այնքան սոսկալի էր, որ դա արդարացնելը արդեն հանցագործությունա: Ու ընդհանրապես բռնությունը արդարացնել չի կարելի:Իմ ասածն այն է, որ կարելի էր խուսափել, այսօր այդ աղջիկը ողջ կլիներ, ոչ թե բռնաբարվելուց, խեղդվելուց ու վառվելուց հետո, մի տաս օր էլ հիվանդանոցում մարմնի մասերը կտրտվելուց հետո կմահանար: Ահավոր դեպք էր:
> Զգույշ լինելը ոչ ոքի չի խանգարի:


Ո՞նց էր հնարավոր խուսափել:  :Think:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Ո՞նց էր հնարավոր խուսափել:


Իմ ասած դեպքում պետքա չգնար, լավ հասկանալով ուրա գնում: Դու ինքդ էլ ասում ես, թե ինչի համար են գնում, առավոտյան էլ որոշում են շարունակեն, թե ոչ: Այսինքն գիտակցում էր ինչի համար, ու եթե չէր ուզում, ինչի էր գնում? 
Նորից եմ ասում չեմ արդարացնում կատարվածը:
Խոսքս կոնկրետ այս դեպքի մասինա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես բռնաբարին չեմ արդարացնում, բայց աղջիկը թող էդքան դեբիլ չլիներ:
Ես աղջկան չեմ մեղադրում, բայց թող չգնար էդ տղու հետ:
Ես չեմ ասում աղջկան տեղն ա, բայց որ տղեն իրան հյուրանոց ա տարել, ուրեմն պարզ չի՞ որ պետք ա բռնաբարեր:
Ես չեմ ասում, որ էդ ճիշտ ա, բայց որ աղջիկը յուբկա էր հագել, պարզ չի՞ որ տղեն արդյունքում այլ ելք չուներ, քան մտնել աղջկա տռուսիկի մեջ:

----------

Quyr Qery (12.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ես բռնաբարին չեմ արդարացնում, բայց աղջիկը թող էդքան դեբիլ չլիներ:
> Ես աղջկան չեմ մեղադրում, բայց թող չգնար էդ տղու հետ:
> Ես չեմ ասում աղջկան տեղն ա, բայց որ տղեն իրան հյուրանոց ա տարել, ուրեմն պարզ չի՞ որ պետք ա բռնաբարեր:
> Ես չեմ ասում, որ էդ ճիշտ ա, բայց որ աղջիկը յուբկա էր հագել, պարզ չի՞ որ տղեն արդյունքում այլ ելք չուներ, քան մտնել աղջկա տռուսիկի մեջ:


Գալ, ես իրոնիա էր, թե լուրջ գրառո՞ւմ  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ես իրոնիա էր, թե լուրջ գրառո՞ւմ


Իսկ քո կարծիքո՞վ, Ալֆուշ  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Ժողովուրդ, եկեք մի հատ արթնացնենք մեր միջի իրավաբանին ու սթափ նայենք ամեն ինչին: Աղջիկը կարող է թեկուզ մարմնավաճառ լինել, եթե վերցնենք ծայրահեղագույն դեպքը: Արդյո՞ք մարմնավաճառին բռնաբարելը թույլատրելի է:

Եկեք չխառնենք իրար հետ վերաբերմունքը հանցագործի նկատմամբ ու վերաբերմունքը զոհի նկատմամբ:

Սառը տրամաբանություն. բռնաբարության ենթարկվելը հանցանք չի կարող համարվել, հետևաբար բերել պատճառաբանություն, թե այլ կամ այն մարդը մեղավոր է բռնաբարության ենթարկվելու մեջ, սխալ է, այնպես որ, ցանկացած մարդ, ով իրականացնում է բռնաբարություն, ինքն է մեղավոր դրա մեջ, ու ոչ ոք բացի իրենից: Ու ինքն, անկախ բոլոր հնարավոր հանգամանքներից, պետք է կրի պատիժն՝ օրենքի ամբողջ խստությամբ: Պրծավ: Սեռական բռնությանը ոչ մի արդարացում չի կարող լինել:

Գործի մյուս կողմը, որ դուք չգիտես ինչու միաձուլում եք վերևում գրածիս հետ, հետևյալն է: Բռնաբարությունը դժբախտություն է, ողբերգություն: Այո, մարդու արարքները կամ դրանց բացակայությունը կարող են բերել բռնաբարության: Լինի դա հիմարություն, վախկոտություն, պրովոկացիոն հագուստ կամ վարք, ինքնապաշտպանվելու անընդունակություն: Սա կարող է պայմանավորել մեր անձնական վերաբերմունքը զոհի նկատմամբ, բայց արդարության ինստիտուտի ամենալավ կողմն այն է, որ այն թքած ունի մեր անձնական վերաբերմունքի վրա:

Ասել, որ լավ է արել՝ բռնաբարել է, որովհետև աղջիկը հիմար էր/կարճ էր հագնում/ֆլիրտ էր անում/վախկոտ էր լրիվ համարժեք է նրան, որ ասեք՝ լավ է արել, որ բռնաբարել է, քանի որ ես այդ աղջկան տանել չէի կարողանում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ֆիքսեմ, որ անձամբ ես մարմնավաճառների նկատմամբ բացասական/կանխակալ վերաբերմունք չունեմ, պարզապես համարեցի, որ այս հասարակության մեջ այդ օրինակն առավել ակնհայտ կլինի:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ժողովուրդ, եկեք մի հատ արթնացնենք մեր միջի իրավաբանին ու սթափ նայենք ամեն ինչին: Աղջիկը կարող է թեկուզ մարմնավաճառ լինել, եթե վերցնենք ծայրահեղագույն դեպքը: Արդյո՞ք մարմնավաճառին բռնաբարելը թույլատրելի է:
> 
> Եկեք չխառնենք իրար հետ վերաբերմունքը հանցագործի նկատմամբ ու վերաբերմունքը զոհի նկատմամբ:
> 
> Սառը տրամաբանություն. բռնաբարության ենթարկվելը հանցանք չի կարող համարվել, հետևաբար բերել պատճառաբանություն, թե այլ կամ այն մարդը մեղավոր է բռնաբարության ենթարկվելու մեջ, սխալ է, այնպես որ, ցանկացած մարդ, ով իրականացնում է բռնաբարություն, ինքն է մեղավոր դրա մեջ, ու ոչ ոք բացի իրենից: Ու ինքն, անկախ բոլոր հնարավոր հանգամանքներից, պետք է կրի պատիժն՝ օրենքի ամբողջ խստությամբ: Պրծավ: Սեռական բռնությանը ոչ մի արդարացում չի կարող լինել:
> 
> Գործի մյուս կողմը, որ դուք չգիտես ինչու միաձուլում եք վերևում գրածիս հետ, հետևյալն է: Բռնաբարությունը դժբախտություն է, ողբերգություն: Այո, մարդու արարքները կամ դրանց բացակայությունը կարող են բերել բռնաբարության: Լինի դա հիմարություն, վախկոտություն, պրովոկացիոն հագուստ կամ վարք, ինքնապաշտպանվելու անընդունակություն: Սա կարող է պայմանավորել մեր անձնական վերաբերմունքը զոհի նկատմամբ, բայց արդարության ինստիտուտի ամենալավ կողմն այն է, որ այն թքած ունի մեր անձնական վերաբերմունքի վրա:
> 
> Ասել, որ լավ է արել՝ բռնաբարել է, որովհետև աղջիկը հիմար էր/կարճ էր հագնում/ֆլիրտ էր անում/վախկոտ էր լրիվ համարժեք է նրան, որ ասեք՝ լավ է արել, որ բռնաբարել է, քանի որ ես այդ աղջկան տանել չէի կարողանում:


Ախր ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ աղջիկը թույլ ա տվել, լավ են արել, բռնաբարել են, ընդհակառակը, բռնաբարողին պետք է անկախ ամեն ինչից պատժել օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ, կոնկետ իմ անձնական վերաբերմունքն էն ա, որ պետք ա կաստրացիայի ենթարկել, բայց օրենքով վերջինս նախատեսված չի, արդեն գալիս է որպես անձնական վերաբերմունք, ոչ թե իրավական մոտեցնում:

Բայց ես ասում եմ, որ աղջիկը նման վտանգի չէր ենթարկվի, եթե ավելի շրջահայաց լիներ ու բռնաբարություններ տեղի են ունենում նաև ամենաիրավական պետություններում հաճախ հենց զոհի անշրջահայաց լինելու հետևանքով: 

Վերջինս չի նշանակում, որ աղջիկը մեղավոր է, որ իրեն բռնաբարել են, նշանակում է աղջիկը կարող էր խուսափել նման հանցագործության զոհ դառնալուց: Իմ կարծիքով ավելի ճիշտ ա հանցագործությունների կանխարգելումը, քան պատիժը: Ու հանցագործությունները կանխելիս պետք է աշխատել ոչ միայն պոտենցյալ հանցագործի հետ, այլ՝ պոտենցյալ զոհի: Նույն իմ դրամապանակի օրինակը՝ եթե առանց հսկողության աջուձախ չշպրտեի, ինձանից գողություն անելու հավանականությունը խիստ կնվազեր, ինչպես նվազում է բռնաբարված լինելու վտանգը, երբ գիշերը երեքին հատկապես հարբած ժամանակ չեն նստում փաբում էն մարդու մեքենան, ով ամբողջ ընթացքում անհարկի անկարկներ է անում (վերևում նման օրինակ կարծեմ Աթեիստն էր բերել):

----------

CactuSoul (13.06.2014), ivy (11.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Վերջինս չի նշանակում, որ աղջիկը մեղավոր է, որ իրեն բռնաբարել են, նշանակում է աղջիկը կարող էր խուսափել նման հանցագործության զոհ դառնալուց: Իմ կարծիքով ավելի ճիշտ ա հանցագործությունների կանխարգելումը, քան պատիժը: Ու հանցագործությունները կանխելիս պետք է աշխատել ոչ միայն պոտենցյալ հանցագործի հետ, այլ՝ պոտենցյալ զոհի: Նույն իմ դրամապանակի օրինակը՝ եթե առանց հսկողության աջուձախ չշպրտեի, ինձանից գողություն անելու հավանականությունը խիստ կնվազեր, ինչպես նվազում է բռնաբարված լինելու վտանգը, երբ գիշերը երեքին հատկապես հարբած ժամանակ չեն նստում փաբում էն մարդու մեքենան, ով ամբողջ ընթացքում անհարկի անկարկներ է անում (վերևում նման օրինակ կարծեմ Աթեիստն էր բերել):


Եթե դու պատրաստվում ես պայքարել մարդկային հիմարության դեմ, ապա քեզ հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում, էվոլյուցիան քանի միլիոն տարի պայքարում է՝ ոչ մի արդյունքի չի հասել:

----------

Alphaone (11.06.2014), Enna Adoly (11.06.2014), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ախր ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ աղջիկը թույլ ա տվել, լավ են արել, բռնաբարել են, ընդհակառակը, բռնաբարողին պետք է անկախ ամեն ինչից պատժել օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ, կոնկետ իմ անձնական վերաբերմունքն էն ա, որ պետք ա կաստրացիայի ենթարկել, բայց օրենքով վերջինս նախատեսված չի, արդեն գալիս է որպես անձնական վերաբերմունք, ոչ թե իրավական մոտեցնում:
> 
> Բայց ես ասում եմ, որ աղջիկը նման վտանգի չէր ենթարկվի, եթե ավելի շրջահայաց լիներ ու բռնաբարություններ տեղի են ունենում նաև ամենաիրավական պետություններում հաճախ հենց զոհի անշրջահայաց լինելու հետևանքով: 
> 
> Վերջինս չի նշանակում, որ աղջիկը մեղավոր է, որ իրեն բռնաբարել են, նշանակում է աղջիկը կարող էր խուսափել նման հանցագործության զոհ դառնալուց: Իմ կարծիքով ավելի ճիշտ ա հանցագործությունների կանխարգելումը, քան պատիժը: Ու հանցագործությունները կանխելիս պետք է աշխատել ոչ միայն պոտենցյալ հանցագործի հետ, այլ՝ պոտենցյալ զոհի: Նույն իմ դրամապանակի օրինակը՝ եթե առանց հսկողության աջուձախ չշպրտեի, ինձանից գողություն անելու հավանականությունը խիստ կնվազեր, ինչպես նվազում է բռնաբարված լինելու վտանգը, երբ գիշերը երեքին հատկապես հարբած ժամանակ չեն նստում փաբում էն մարդու մեքենան, ով ամբողջ ընթացքում անհարկի անկարկներ է անում (վերևում նման օրինակ կարծեմ Աթեիստն էր բերել):


Կաստրացիան հանած՝ մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (11.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Կաստրացիան հանած՝ մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ


Պատժամիջոցների հետ կապված կարևոր խնդիր կա՝ իրավական համակարգն անթերի չի (The Life of David Gale), ու միշտ անմեղ մարդու պատժելու վտանգ կա:

----------


## insider

Պատժամիջոցների խստացումը, արդյունավետ պայքարի միջոց չի եղել, ցանկացած հանցագործության համար: Դիցուկ բռնաբարության դեպքում` չեմ կարծում, որ բռնաբարության համար դատապարտված կրկնահանցագործները մեծ տոկոս են կազմում էտ հանցագործության համար դատվածների ընդհանուր թվի մեջ: Կաստրացիան էլ ավելացնելու ա էտ անտերը չունեցողների թիվը, ոչ թե պակասացի բռնաբարությունների թիվը:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## SSS

Մոտ 5 տարի առաջ  ընկերուհուս ծնունդից տուն էի վերադառնում.օրն անձրևոտ էր, ավտոբուսին երկար էի սպասել, մութն արդեն ընկել էր երբ տուն հասա,չնայած հազիվը 10 -ը լիներ, բայց դրսում մարդ չկար.անձրևի պատճառով ...Անձրև չէր.հեղեղ էր,իմ համար քայլում էի մինչև տուն, մեկ էլ մեկը աչքերս փակեց,կարծեցի պապասա, շրջվեցի և  տեսա ինձ նայող մի<< տավարի ցավի>> ,ուզեցա գնալ ,թևիցս բռնեց, հրեցի ու փախա.Հետեվիցս վազեց ,հասավ էլի թևիցս քաշեց,ես էլի հրեցի ու փախա:Ճանապարհին կոշիկներս հանեցի,որ ավելի լավ փախնեմ...Մի խոսքով հասա տուն:  Հորեղբորս տղան  մեր տանն էր, լացելով գիրկն ընկա ասեցի ինչն ինչոցա, ասեց դու ես մեղավոր, ինչ գործ ունեիր էս ժամին դրսում,ձևական դուրս եկավ էս կողմ էն կողմ նայեց ու հետ եկավ իբր չգտավ թե ով էր եղել...
Էդ դեպքից հետո բավականին երկար  անձրևոտ եղանակին տանից դուրս չէի գալիս ժամը 7 ից ուշ  տուն չէի գալիս, ու իսկապես վստահ էի ,թե ես եմ մեղավորը...
Եթե ես արագ վազել չիմանայի, ով գիտի միգուցե ես էլ զոհ դառնայի, ու էսօր ինձ ասեին, որ ես հիմար եմ, որ ֆիզկուլտի դասերին լավ չեմ հաճախել, որովհետեվ մի օր...

Ասածս ինչ էր;կողքից ամեն ինչ էնքան հեշտա թվում...

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Lílium (11.06.2014), Progart (15.05.2019), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Rhayader (11.06.2014), Vardik! (14.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մոտ 5 տարի առաջ  ընկերուհուս ծնունդից տուն էի վերադառնում.օրն անձրևոտ էր, ավտոբուսին երկար էի սպասել, մութն արդեն ընկել էր երբ տուն հասա,չնայած հազիվը 10 -ը լիներ, բայց դրսում մարդ չկար.անձրևի պատճառով ...Անձրև չէր.հեղեղ էր,իմ համար քայլում էի մինչև տուն, մեկ էլ մեկը աչքերս փակեց,կարծեցի պապասա, շրջվեցի և  տեսա ինձ նայող մի<< տավարի ցավի>> ,ուզեցա գնալ ,թևիցս բռնեց, հրեցի ու փախա.Հետեվիցս վազեց ,հասավ էլի թևիցս քաշեց,ես էլի հրեցի ու փախա:Ճանապարհին կոշիկներս հանեցի,որ ավելի լավ փախնեմ...Մի խոսքով հասա տուն:  Հորեղբորս տղան  մեր տանն էր, լացելով գիրկն ընկա ասեցի ինչն ինչոցա, ասեց դու ես մեղավոր, ինչ գործ ունեիր էս ժամին դրսում,ձևական դուրս եկավ էս կողմ էն կողմ նայեց ու հետ եկավ իբր չգտավ թե ով էր եղել...
> Էդ դեպքից հետո բավականին երկար  անձրևոտ եղանակին տանից դուրս չէի գալիս ժամը 7 ից ուշ  տուն չէի գալիս, ու իսկապես վստահ էի ,թե ես եմ մեղավորը...
> Եթե ես արագ վազել չիմանայի, ով գիտի միգուցե ես էլ զոհ դառնայի, ու էսօր ինձ ասեին, որ ես հիմար եմ, որ ֆիզկուլտի դասերին լավ չեմ հաճախել, որովհետեվ մի օր...
> 
> Ասածս ինչ էր;կողքից ամեն ինչ էնքան հեշտա թվում...


Իմ ասածը հենց դա էր՝ որ ուզես, միշտ էլ մեղավորություն կգտնես:

----------


## Alphaone

> Պատժամիջոցների հետ կապված կարևոր խնդիր կա՝ իրավական համակարգն անթերի չի (The Life of David Gale), ու միշտ անմեղ մարդու պատժելու վտանգ կա:


ահա, դրա համար էլ մահապատժին դեմ եմ, բայց քանի որ բռնաբարության զոհերի հետ շփվելու տխուր փորձ ունեմ, մոտս ահավոր ատելախառն չարություն կա, դրա համար եմ ծայրահեղական արտահայտվում: Իսկ այ մարդկային հիմարության դեմ պայքարելն անհույս ա, իսկ կոնկրետ իրավիճակներից հետ պահելու համար քայլեր կատարելը եթե անգամ 10 զոհից մեկին կփրկի, արդեն իսկ ձեռբերում է:

----------


## Rhayader

Էլեկտրոշոկերների գներն իջեցրու, տես ինչ արագ է բռնաբարությունների քանակն իջնում:

----------

insider (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Մոտ 5 տարի առաջ  ընկերուհուս ծնունդից տուն էի վերադառնում.օրն անձրևոտ էր, ավտոբուսին երկար էի սպասել, մութն արդեն ընկել էր երբ տուն հասա,չնայած հազիվը 10 -ը լիներ, բայց դրսում մարդ չկար.անձրևի պատճառով ...Անձրև չէր.հեղեղ էր,իմ համար քայլում էի մինչև տուն, մեկ էլ մեկը աչքերս փակեց,կարծեցի պապասա, շրջվեցի և  տեսա ինձ նայող մի<< տավարի ցավի>> ,ուզեցա գնալ ,թևիցս բռնեց, հրեցի ու փախա.Հետեվիցս վազեց ,հասավ էլի թևիցս քաշեց,ես էլի հրեցի ու փախա:Ճանապարհին կոշիկներս հանեցի,որ ավելի լավ փախնեմ...Մի խոսքով հասա տուն:  Հորեղբորս տղան  մեր տանն էր, լացելով գիրկն ընկա ասեցի ինչն ինչոցա, ասեց դու ես մեղավոր, ինչ գործ ունեիր էս ժամին դրսում,ձևական դուրս եկավ էս կողմ էն կողմ նայեց ու հետ եկավ իբր չգտավ թե ով էր եղել...
> Էդ դեպքից հետո բավականին երկար  անձրևոտ եղանակին տանից դուրս չէի գալիս ժամը 7 ից ուշ  տուն չէի գալիս, ու իսկապես վստահ էի ,թե ես եմ մեղավորը...
> Եթե ես արագ վազել չիմանայի, ով գիտի միգուցե ես էլ զոհ դառնայի, ու էսօր ինձ ասեին, որ ես հիմար եմ, որ ֆիզկուլտի դասերին լավ չեմ հաճախել, որովհետեվ մի օր...
> 
> Ասածս ինչ էր;կողքից ամեն ինչ էնքան հեշտա թվում...


Ախր էս դեպքում դու իրականում ոչ մի հիմար բան չես արել ու ընդհանրապես մեղավոր չես եղել: Իսկ էս թեմայի հիմքում ընկած պատմության զոհը լիքը հիմար բաներ ա արել առանց հետևանքները գիտակցելու...  :Sad:  հենց իմ կռիվն էլ էն ա, որ մարդիկ հասկանան, որ եթե անասունների հետ են շփվում, պետք ա զգուշանալ, քանի որ վաղ թե ուշ մի անասունություն կանեն...

----------


## Alphaone

> Էլեկտրոշոկերների գներն իջեցրու, տես ինչ արագ է բռնաբարությունների քանակն իջնում:


էլէկտրաշոկեր օգտագործելու վճռականություն ունեցողը համապատասխան տեղերին համապատասխան ուժգնությամբ հասցնելու վճռականություն էլ կունենա, ԻՀԿ նույնքան արդյունավետ է...  :Smile:

----------


## insider

> Էլեկտրոշոկերների գներն իջեցրու, տես ինչ արագ է բռնաբարությունների քանակն իջնում:


Սրա հետ համաձայն եմ, կանխարգելիչ ա: Ցանկացած տուժող, եթե իմանար, որ ինքը դառնալու է սեռական մոլագարի զոհ, հարյուր տոկոս միջոցներ կձեռնարկեր դրա դեմ: Լինի դա վերը նշված օրինակով կոշիկներն հանելն ու արագ վազելը, թե էլի թեմայի օրինակներով հյուրանոցի սենյակում նստած մոխրամանով էտ որձի գլխկին խփելը: Որքանով կհաջողվի, դա այլ հարց է:

Բայց մի ուրիշ բան էլ եմ ասում:  Վերը արդեն խոսել եմ սրա մասին, բայց կրկնվեմ:  Ուղղակի էտ հանցագործությունն իրա էությամբ էնպիսի արարք է, որ տուժողն իրականում չի էլ մտածում, որ կարող է դառնալ նման զարհուրելի հանցագործության զոհ: Սա այն դեպքերի համար եմ ասում, երբ տուժողն ու հանցագործը իրար արդեն ճանաչող մարդիկ են:

----------

Rhayader (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սրա հետ համաձայն եմ, կանխարգելիչ ա: Ցանկացած տուժող, եթե իմանար, որ ինքը դառնալու է սեռական մոլագարի զոհ, հարյուր տոկոս միջոցներ կձեռնարկեր դրա դեմ: Լինի դա վերը նշված օրինակով կոշիկներն հանելն ու արագ վազելը, թե էլի թեմայի օրինակներով հյուրանոցի սենյակում նստած մոխրամանով էտ որձի գլխկին խփելը: Որքանով կհաջողվի, դա այլ հարց է:
> 
> Բայց մի ուրիշ բան էլ եմ ասում:  Վերը արդեն խոսել եմ սրա մասին, բայց կրկնվեմ:  Ուղղակի էտ հանցագործությունն իրա էությամբ էնպիսի արարք է, որ տուժողն իրականում չի էլ մտածում, որ կարող է դառնալ նման զարհուրելի հանցագործության զոհ: Սա այն դեպքերի համար եմ ասում, երբ տուժողն ու հանցագործը իրար արդեն ճանաչող մարդիկ են:


Կարևոր էթիկ խնդիր ունենք այստեղ. եթե ամեն մարդու պոտենցիալ բռնաբարող դիտարկես, մարդկանց հետ շփումը դառնում է պարանոիկ, տանջալի երևույթ, եթե չդիտարկես, մի քանի պայծառ ուղեղներ կհայտարարեն, որ դու ինքդ ես մեղավոր եղել, որ չես ենթադրել, թե այսինչ մարդը կարող է քեզ բռնաբարել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի հատ սենց բան պատմեմ։
Բանակիս տարիներին Կիրավականում շուխուռ էր ընկել, թե քաղաքում ինչ որ սեքսուալ մանյակ ա հայտնվել, իրիկունները դայաղվում ա կնանիքին։
Ենթադրենք, էդ մանյակը ոչ թե դայաղվում էր, այլ ում մենակ բռնում էր, բռնաբարում էր։

Հիմի պատկերացրեք. սաղ քաղաքը տեղյակ ա, բայց, քանի որ չեն կարում բռնեն, խորհուրդ են տալիս երեկոյան տնից դուրս չգալ, կամ տղամարդու ուղեկցությամբ դուրս գալ։

Ակնհայտ ա, չէ՞, որ դրան հենց բռնեցին, դատելու են։

Բայց էդ օրերին տնից մենակով դուրս եկող ու բռնաբարվողը սկի մեղքի բաժին չունի՞։

Էն որ շինհրապարակներում ասում են անպայման կասկա հագեք, իսկ մեկը հելնում ա ու «օրենքով ես իրավունք ունեմ ստեղ առանց կասկա ֆռֆռալ»։ Է, հա՜, էլի ունես, բայց բա որ վերևից մի քարի կտոր ընկավ գլխիդ, տվեց սպանե՞ց։
Ասածս ինչ ա, ոնց ուզում եք հագնվեք, ում հետ ուզում եք շփվեք, բայց անվտանգության տեխնիկան պահեք։

----------

CactuSoul (13.06.2014), ivy (11.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Աթեիստ, կարևոր խնդիր կա այստեղ: Հաստատ ցանկացած քաղաքում քո ասած «սեքսուալ մանյակից» կա: Ինքն ամենուրեք չի, ամեն օր չի բռնաբարելու դուրս գալիս: Ու բոլորը դա գիտեն:

Քո ասածով որ լիներ, պիտի կանայք ուշ ժամի մենակ տնից երբեք, ոչ մի տեղ դուրս չգային:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մի հատ սենց բան պատմեմ։
> Բանակիս տարիներին Կիրավականում շուխուռ էր ընկել, թե քաղաքում ինչ որ սեքսուալ մանյակ ա հայտնվել, իրիկունները դայաղվում ա կնանիքին։
> Ենթադրենք, էդ մանյակը ոչ թե դայաղվում էր, այլ ում մենակ բռնում էր, բռնաբարում էր։
> 
> Հիմի պատկերացրեք. սաղ քաղաքը տեղյակ ա, բայց, քանի որ չեն կարում բռնեն, խորհուրդ են տալիս երեկոյան տնից դուրս չգալ, կամ տղամարդու ուղեկցությամբ դուրս գալ։
> 
> Ակնհայտ ա, չէ՞, որ դրան հենց բռնեցին, դատելու են։
> 
> Բայց էդ օրերին տնից մենակով դուրս եկող ու բռնաբարվողը սկի մեղքի բաժին չունի՞։
> ...


Արտ, բայց էս դեպքում դու խոսում ես կոնկրետ վտանգի մասին չէ՞: Մարդիկ մտածում էին, որ նա մանյակ ա չէ՞: Գիտեին, որ մեկը ղզղնած ֆռֆռում ա: Իհարկե՝ էս դեպքում պարտավոր էին և՛ կնանիք, և՛ տղամարդիկ զգույշ լինել:
Բայց հո չես կարող կյանքումդ հայտնված ամեն մի պոտենցիալ ձեն բարձրացնողին որպես բռնաբար դիտարկես, Արտ: Տենց ապրել կլինի՞:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախր էս դեպքում դու իրականում ոչ մի հիմար բան չես արել ու ընդհանրապես մեղավոր չես եղել: Իսկ էս թեմայի հիմքում ընկած պատմության զոհը լիքը հիմար բաներ ա արել առանց հետևանքները գիտակցելու...  հենց իմ կռիվն էլ էն ա, որ մարդիկ հասկանան, որ եթե անասունների հետ են շփվում, պետք ա զգուշանալ, քանի որ վաղ թե ուշ մի անասունություն կանեն...


Ալֆ, ո՞նց չի արել: Գիշերով դուրս ա էկել հերիք չի, մի բան էլ մենակով, մի բան էլ անձրևին, մի բան էլ A կետից B կետը տաքսիով չի գնացել: Էս քեզ չորս հատ իրար հետևից հիմար քայլ, եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ նայենք:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրողը տանի, ես էլ ուզում եմ լողանալ ու քնել, բայց էս թեմայից հետո մարդու վախն ա գալիս. տանտերս հյուր ունի, անծանոթ տղամարդ: Ի՞նչ իմանաս, որ ինձ գիշերանոցով տեսնի, չի բռնաբարի:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), insider (12.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ալֆ, ո՞նց չի արել: Գիշերով դուրս ա էկել հերիք չի, մի բան էլ մենակով, մի բան էլ անձրևին, մի բան էլ A կետից B կետը տաքսիով չի գնացել: Էս քեզ չորս հատ իրար հետևից հիմար քայլ, եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ նայենք:


Սաութ Պարկի Captain Hindsight-ին հիշեցի, որ սուպեր հերոս էր՝ իր սուպերուժը հետին թվով ասելն էր, թե ինչն էր պետք ուրիշ կերպ անել, որ այդպես չստացվի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, բայց էս դեպքում դու խոսում ես կոնկրետ վտանգի մասին չէ՞: Մարդիկ մտածում էին, որ նա մանյակ ա չէ՞: Գիտեին, որ մեկը ղզղնած ֆռֆռում ա: Իհարկե՝ էս դեպքում պարտավոր էին և՛ կնանիք, և՛ տղամարդիկ զգույշ լինել:
> Բայց հո չես կարող կյանքումդ հայտնված ամեն մի պոտենցիալ ձեն բարձրացնողին որպես բռնաբար դիտարկես, Արտ: Տենց ապրել կլինի՞:



Այսինքն թեմայի առաջին գրառման միջի դեպքը կոնկրետ չէ՞ր։ Սրանից էլ կոնկրետ էր, ու ով կարդում ա, զարմանում ա, թե էդ կոնկրետ դեպքում աղջիկը խի ա 2-րդ անգամ դրա հետ հանդիպել։

Մի հատ գրեք, էլի, թե էսքանից հետո ակումբի աղջիկներից որ մեկը կշարունակեր հանդիպելը։

«Կասկադի աստիճանների մոտ դեռ չէի հասել, ինքն ինձ հեռվից տեսավ, զանգեց, ասաց՝ հետ գնա:»

«*Սկսեց գոռալ փողոցում*. «Ինքն էլ էր տենց անում, դրա համար էդպես եղավ»: Ես հարցրի, թե «ինքն» ով է, ում մասին է խոսում: Հետո նոր խոստովանեց, թե ամուսնացած-բաժանված է: Կնոջից բաժանվել է, *որովհետեւ իրեն չէր ենթարկվում*:»

----------

Alphaone (11.06.2014), Vardik! (14.06.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Այսինքն թեմայի առաջին գրառման միջի դեպքը կոնկրետ չէ՞ր։ Սրանից էլ կոնկրետ էր, ու ով կարդում ա, զարմանում ա, թե էդ կոնկրետ դեպքում աղջիկը խի ա 2-րդ անգամ դրա հետ հանդիպել։
> Մի հատ գրեք, էլի, թե էսքանից հետո ակումբի աղջիկներից որ մեկը կշարունակեր հանդիպելը։
> «Կասկադի աստիճանների մոտ դեռ չէի հասել, ինքն ինձ հեռվից տեսավ, զանգեց, ասաց՝ հետ գնա:»
> «*Սկսեց գոռալ փողոցում*. «Ինքն էլ էր տենց անում, դրա համար էդպես եղավ»: Ես հարցրի, թե «ինքն» ով է, ում մասին է խոսում: Հետո նոր խոստովանեց, թե ամուսնացած-բաժանված է: Կնոջից բաժանվել է, *որովհետեւ իրեն չէր ենթարկվում*:»


Արտ, հա, էդ տղեն իդեալական տարբերակ չի եղել անգամ ծանոթության սկզբում, ոչ էլ սպիտակ ձի ա ունեցել տակը, հասկացանք էդ պահը:
Բայց մարդիկ տարբեր են: Էդ որ ասում ես՝ Ակումբի որ աղջիկը երկրորդ անգամ իր հետ տեղ կգնար: Ես չէի գնա, բայց գիտե՞ս ինչի: Նրա համար չէ, որ բռնաբարության վտանգ կտեսնեի հեռախոսային էդ խոսակցության մեջ: Չէ: Նրա համար, որ ոչ մեկ չի կարա իմ վրա գոռա: Առանց գլուխ գովալու եմ ասում: Թույլ չեմ տա ուղղակի: 
Էս աղջիկը մեղավոր չի, որ էդ գոռալու էպիզոդի մեջ չի տեսել պոտենցիալ բռնաբարին ու անասունի ծնունդին: Ինքը շատ-շատ կարար ասեր՝ արյա, դու ո՞վ ես, որ իմ վրա գոռում ես, բան ես պահանջում, դեռ չճանաչած: Չի ասե՞լ. բնավորության, պահի ազդեցության, հանգամանքի խնդիր ա: 
Ասածս էն ա, որ էդ գոռալն էդ մարդուն ավտոմատ հանցագործ չի դարձնում... Ու նորմալ ա, որ դու չվերաբերվես իրան որպես հանցագործի, երկրորդ շանս տաս: Նորմալ ա, մարդկային ա:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), Աթեիստ (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, հա, էդ տղեն իդեալական տարբերակ չի եղել անգամ ծանոթության սկզբում, ոչ էլ սպիտակ ձի ա ունեցել տակը, հասկացանք էդ պահը:
> Բայց մարդիկ տարբեր են: Էդ որ ասում ես՝ Ակումբի որ աղջիկը երկրորդ անգամ իր հետ տեղ կգնար: Ես չէի գնա, բայց գիտե՞ս ինչի: Նրա համար չէ, որ բռնաբարության վտանգ կտեսնեի հեռախոսային էդ խոսակցության մեջ: Չէ: Նրա համար, որ ոչ մեկ չի կարա իմ վրա գոռա: Առանց գլուխ գովալու եմ ասում: Թույլ չեմ տա ուղղակի: 
> Էս աղջիկը մեղավոր չի, որ էդ գոռալու էպիզոդի մեջ չի տեսել պոտենցիալ բռնաբարին ու անասունի ծնունդին: Ինքը շատ-շատ կարար ասեր՝ արյա, դու ո՞վ ես, որ իմ վրա գոռում ես, բան ես պահանջում, դեռ չճանաչած: Չի ասե՞լ. բնավորության, պահի ազդեցության, հանգամանքի խնդիր ա: 
> Ասածս էն ա, որ էդ գոռալն էդ մարդուն ավտոմատ հանցագործ չի դարձնում... *Ու նորմալ ա, որ դու* չվերաբերվես իրան որպես հանցագործի, *երկրորդ շանս տաս:* Նորմալ ա, մարդկային ա:



Այ ստեղ ա, որ մեր կարծիքները չեն համընկնում։ Իմ համար նորմալ ա քո մոտեցումը, ոչ վերջին նախադասությունդ։
Էդ էպիզոդում բռնաբարին կարար չտեսներ, բայց «անասունի ծնունդ» ճակատին գրած էր: Դա գրված էր նույնիսկ մինչև գոռալը, իրա «զանգեց, ասաց՝ հետ գնա»-ի ժամանակ։

Եզը երկու անգամ իրա երեսը ցույց ա տվել, դիմակ էլ չի հագել։ Ընդամենը պետք էր հաշվի առնել, որ առաջին անգամ պտի հանդիպես մարդու հետ, ու հենց սկզբից դեմդ տեսնում ես անասուն։ Մարդ չկա։ Հանդիպումը չկայացավ։

----------

Vardik! (14.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, ո՞նց չի արել: Գիշերով դուրս ա էկել հերիք չի, մի բան էլ մենակով, մի բան էլ անձրևին, մի բան էլ A կետից B կետը տաքսիով չի գնացել: Էս քեզ չորս հատ իրար հետևից հիմար քայլ, եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ նայենք:


Բյուր, եթե գիշերվա կեսին մերկ էլ դուրս գար, իմ տրամաբանությամբ իրեն բան չէր լինելու, քանի որ ինքը ինչ-որ մանիակալ հակումներ ուենցող աննորմալի հետ դուրս չէր եկել...  :Sad:  էդքան դժվար ա հասկանալ, որ իմ տրամաբանությամբ էդ մարդուց պետք էր հեռու փախնել, ոչ թե հետը հանդիպման գնալ: Ես Նիհիլին էի ասում, որ քյավառում էնքան տաբուներ եմ խախտել, որ քո ասած «իմ տրամաբանությամ» ես էլ նման իրավիճակում պետք է հայտնվեի, բայց չեմ հայտնվել, քանի որ տարրական շրջահայացություն եմ ցուցաբերել, ձյան տակ գերադասել եմ թաց մազերով քայլել, քան նստել ասենք մի մեքենա, որում 3 անծանոթ տղաներ էին, ովքեր դեռ ինտերնետ ակումբում ինձ թարս չափչփում էին:

----------

CactuSoul (13.06.2014), Աթեիստ (11.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Այ ստեղ ա, որ մեր կարծիքները չեն համընկնում։ Իմ համար նորմալ ա քո մոտեցումը, ոչ վերջին նախադասությունդ։
> Էդ էպիզոդում բռնաբարին կարար չտեսներ, բայց «անասունի ծնունդ» ճակատին գրած էր: Դա գրված էր նույնիսկ մինչև գոռալը, իրա «զանգեց, ասաց՝ հետ գնա»-ի ժամանակ։
> 
> Եզը երկու անգամ իրա երեսը ցույց ա տվել, դիմակ էլ չի հագել։ Ընդամենը պետք էր հաշվի առնել, որ առաջին անգամ պտի հանդիպես մարդու հետ, ու հենց սկզբից դեմդ տեսնում ես անասուն։ Մարդ չկա։ Հանդիպումը չկայացավ։


Գոռալուց անասունի չէր կարող տեսնել, բայց երբ հետը հյուրանոցի համար էր բարձրանում նման նախապատմությունից հետո, արդեն պետք ա վտանգ տեսներ, երբ հյուրանոցում հագուստն էր հանում, սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ հանվելու փոխարեն կարող էր օգնություն կանչել: հասկանում եմ, խեղճն կիրավիճակի աննորմալությունից լրիվ խառնվել ա իրար, խուճապի ա մատնվել, բայց հետո չորս ամիս ժամանակ ա ունեցել առողջ դատելու...

----------


## Վահե-91

Ժամանակ չունեմ կարդալու ինչ եք ստեղ գրել, ուղղակի կասեմ, որ կապ չունի աղջիկը տկլոր ա, թե տարազ ա հագած, բռնաբարողը՝ կբռնաբարի:

----------

Rhayader (12.06.2014), Շինարար (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ժամանակ չունեմ կարդալու ինչ եք ստեղ գրել, ուղղակի կասեմ, որ կապ չունի աղջիկը տկլոր ա, թե տարազ ա հագած, բռնաբարողը՝ կբռնաբարի:


Առաջարկում ես ունքերը չքանդի՞  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, եթե գիշերվա կեսին մերկ էլ դուրս գար, իմ տրամաբանությամբ իրեն բան չէր լինելու, քանի որ ինքը ինչ-որ մանիակալ հակումներ ուենցող աննորմալի հետ դուրս չէր եկել...  էդքան դժվար ա հասկանալ, որ իմ տրամաբանությամբ էդ մարդուց պետք էր հեռու փախնել, ոչ թե հետը հանդիպման գնալ: Ես Նիհիլին էի ասում, որ քյավառում էնքան տաբուներ եմ խախտել, որ քո ասած «իմ տրամաբանությամ» ես էլ նման իրավիճակում պետք է հայտնվեի, բայց չեմ հայտնվել, քանի որ տարրական շրջահայացություն եմ ցուցաբերել, ձյան տակ գերադասել եմ թաց մազերով քայլել, քան նստել ասենք մի մեքենա, որում 3 անծանոթ տղաներ էին, ովքեր դեռ ինտերնետ ակումբում ինձ թարս չափչփում էին:


Բայց մանիակալ հակումներով ինչ-որ աննորմալ ռաստվեց ու հետևից ընկավ, չէ՞: 
Իսկ գոռալը նորմալ երևույթ ա, ամեն գոռացող ո՞նց կարա բռնաբարող լինի: Ու անգամ հյուրանոց գնալն էլ: Ես կմեկնաբանեի, որ էս մարդը սեքս ա ուզում, ոչ թե պատրաստվում ա բռնաբարել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ ստեղ ա, որ մեր կարծիքները չեն համընկնում։ Իմ համար նորմալ ա քո մոտեցումը, ոչ վերջին նախադասությունդ։
> Էդ էպիզոդում բռնաբարին կարար չտեսներ, բայց «անասունի ծնունդ» ճակատին գրած էր: Դա գրված էր նույնիսկ մինչև գոռալը, իրա «զանգեց, ասաց՝ հետ գնա»-ի ժամանակ։
> 
> Եզը երկու անգամ իրա երեսը ցույց ա տվել, դիմակ էլ չի հագել։ Ընդամենը պետք էր հաշվի առնել, որ առաջին անգամ պտի հանդիպես մարդու հետ, ու հենց սկզբից դեմդ տեսնում ես անասուն։ Մարդ չկա։ Հանդիպումը չկայացավ։


Ենթադրենք էտ աղջիկը շատ գեշ աղջիկ ա: Կարող ա լիքը կոմպլեքսներ ունի, քանի որ իրա վրա շատ քիչ են տղամարդիկ ուշադրություն դարձնում: Կարող ա մտքով անցել ա, որ էս իրեք տարվա մեջ հազիվ մի հատ շանս ա ընկել ձեռը, որ կյանքից մի երկու գրամ հաճույք ստանա: Ու էս ամեն ինչի հետևանքով կամ ուշադրություն չի դարձրել էտ անասունի անասուն լինելուն, կամ աչքերի դեմը սևացած ա եղել, քանի որ անհամբեր սպասել ա մոտալուտ հաճույքին, կամ էլ վաբշե մի քիչ դեբիլոտ ա ու չի հասկացել, որ իրոք անասունի հետ գործ ունի:

----------

erexa (12.06.2014), insider (12.06.2014), Rhayader (12.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ենթադրենք էտ աղջիկը շատ գեշ աղջիկ ա: Կարող ա լիքը կոմպլեքսներ ունի, քանի որ իրա վրա շատ քիչ են տղամարդիկ ուշադրություն դարձնում: Կարող ա մտքով անցել ա, որ էս իրեք տարվա մեջ հազիվ մի հատ շանս ա ընկել ձեռը, որ կյանքից մի երկու գրամ հաճույք ստանա: Ու էս ամեն ինչի հետևանքով կամ ուշադրություն չի դարձրել էտ անասունի անասուն լինելուն, կամ աչքերի դեմը սևացած ա եղել, քանի որ անհամբեր սպասել ա մոտալուտ հաճույքին, կամ էլ վաբշե մի քիչ դեբիլոտ ա ու չի հասկացել, որ իրոք անասունի հետ գործ ունի:


Տրիբուն, ասենք ամեն քայլի տեսնում ես, որ Հայաստանում քյառթու բոյֆրենդն ընկերուհու հետ այնպես է խոսում, որ զարմանալի է՝ ինչու է այդ աղջիկն իրեն հանդուրժում («աղջի քեզ չեմ ասե՞լ որ ես ինիստուտիդ տակ մաշնես պարկովկա անեմ պրծնեմ պիտի արդեն իջած կանգնած լինես արա»՝ բառացի ցիտատ): Չխոսենք ֆիզիկական բռնության դեպքերի մասին: Սա էլ ներառիր ասածիդ մեջ՝ կանայք հաճախ չեն ընկալում ոչ հարգալից վերաբերմունքը որպես սպառնալիք, կարծում են, որ տղամարդուն դուր գալու համար պետք է ենթարկվել ու համբերել:

----------

Ariadna (12.06.2014), erexa (12.06.2014), insider (12.06.2014), ivy (12.06.2014), Nihil (12.06.2014), Աթեիստ (12.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Շինարար (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, ասենք ամեն քայլի տեսնում ես, որ Հայաստանում քյառթու բոյֆրենդն ընկերուհու հետ այնպես է խոսում, որ զարմանալի է՝ ինչու է այդ աղջիկն իրեն հանդուրժում («աղջի քեզ չեմ ասե՞լ որ ես ինիստուտիդ տակ մաշնես պարկովկա անեմ պրծնեմ պիտի արդեն իջած կանգնած լինես արա»՝ բառացի ցիտատ): Չխոսենք ֆիզիկական բռնության դեպքերի մասին: Սա էլ ներառիր ասածիդ մեջ՝ կանայք հաճախ չեն ընկալում ոչ հարգալից վերաբերմունքը որպես սպառնալիք, կարծում են, որ տղամարդուն դուր գալու համար պետք է ենթարկվել ու համբերել:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ... ավելին, հարգալից վերաբերմունքը կնոջ նկատմամբ հաճաախ հենց նույն կնոջ կողմից ընկալվում ա որպես թսանություն, թույլ տղամարդ լինելու հատկանիշ:

----------

Rhayader (12.06.2014), Vardik! (14.06.2014), Աթեիստ (12.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մի քիչ էլ որ խորանանք, կարող ա պարզենք, որ էտ աղջիկը վաբշե իրա երազների ասպետի հետ էր հանդիպել:  :LOL:  Բայց վերջում - ինչպիսի դասական հարված:

----------

Rhayader (12.06.2014), Աթեիստ (12.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Տրիբուն, ասենք ամեն քայլի տեսնում ես, որ Հայաստանում քյառթու բոյֆրենդն ընկերուհու հետ այնպես է խոսում, որ զարմանալի է՝ ինչու է այդ աղջիկն իրեն հանդուրժում («աղջի քեզ չեմ ասե՞լ որ ես ինիստուտիդ տակ մաշնես պարկովկա անեմ պրծնեմ պիտի արդեն իջած կանգնած լինես արա»՝ բառացի ցիտատ): Չխոսենք ֆիզիկական բռնության դեպքերի մասին: Սա էլ ներառիր ասածիդ մեջ՝ կանայք հաճախ չեն ընկալում ոչ հարգալից վերաբերմունքը որպես սպառնալիք, կարծում են, որ տղամարդուն դուր գալու համար պետք է ենթարկվել ու համբերել:


Ըհն, կամաց կամաց գալիս ենք էս թեմայի երկրորդ մասին: Բռնաբարություններից բացի կանանց նկատմամբ այլ բռնություններ էլ են լինում, էլի սեռական: Էլ աշխատանքի վայրում շեֆերի կողմից, էլ ամուսնու, ընկերոջ, սիրածի կողմից... էլ հազար ու մի այլ բան: Վերջը վերջո նաև թրաֆիքինգը:

----------

Alphaone (12.06.2014), Rhayader (12.06.2014), Աթեիստ (12.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ ավելի շատ հարցի իրավական կողմն է հուզում: Բռնաբարությունն ընդհանրապես շատ բարդ քննվող գործ է: Ամեն տեղ, ամեն երկրում: Երկու կողմն էլ (ու հատկապես՝ տուժածը) լիքը մանրակրկիտ ու ինտիմ հարցերի միջով է անցնում, որպեսզի պարզվի՝ ակտն ի վերջոո բռնի է եղել, թե համաձայնությամբ: 
Իսկ Հայաստանի նման երկրում պիտի որ խնդիրն ավելի բարդանա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Տրիբուն, ասենք ամեն քայլի տեսնում ես, որ Հայաստանում քյառթու բոյֆրենդն ընկերուհու հետ այնպես է խոսում, որ զարմանալի է՝ ինչու է այդ աղջիկն իրեն հանդուրժում («աղջի քեզ չեմ ասե՞լ որ ես ինիստուտիդ տակ մաշնես պարկովկա անեմ պրծնեմ պիտի արդեն իջած կանգնած լինես արա»՝ բառացի ցիտատ): Չխոսենք ֆիզիկական բռնության դեպքերի մասին: Սա էլ ներառիր ասածիդ մեջ՝ կանայք հաճախ չեն ընկալում ոչ հարգալից վերաբերմունքը որպես սպառնալիք, կարծում են, որ տղամարդուն դուր գալու համար պետք է ենթարկվել ու համբերել:


Էդ մասին:

----------

Rhayader (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Կանխարգելման մասին էլ խոսք գնաց: Ասեմ, որ ցանկացած պետության իրավապահ համակարգի կարևոր ֆունկցիաներից ա ոչ միայն բացահայտելն ու պատժելը, այլ նաև հանագործությունը կանխելը: Ու ասեմ դրա վրա էլ քիչ ֆինանսներ ու այլ ռեսուրսներ չեն ծախսվում, քան առաջին երկուսի: Մանավանդ թրաֆիքինգի, կիդնեպինգի, ընտանիքում սեռական բռնությունների մասով: Խմբերի, որոնք ավելի խոցելի են: Ինչու չէ նաև հենց կանանց մոտ իրավագիտակցության բարձրաձման առումով: Քիչ չեն դեպքերը, երբ կինը հենց ամուսնու կողմից է սեռական բռնության ենթարկվում ամենազզվելի տարբերակով ու այդ կանայք ուղղակի լռում են: Բռնաբարությունից բեթար բան ա:

----------

ivy (12.06.2014), Rhayader (12.06.2014), Vardik! (14.06.2014), Աթեիստ (12.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2014), Նիկեա (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Իմ կարծիքով, բռնաբարելը ոչ թե ինչ-որ պոզով-պոչով մանյակ-պսիխոպատների խնդիրն է, այլ միջին ստատիստիկ քաղաքացու սեռական ու դիմացինի զգացմունքների հետ հաշվի նստելու կուլտուրայի բացակայության:

Բռնաբարող մարդը ոչ մի բանով ինձանից, քեզանից չի տարբերվում, բացի նրանից, որ ինքն իր նպատակին հասնելու համար պատրաստ է հաշվի չնստել նրա հետ, որ դիմացինին վնասում է: Ավելին, եթե ինքն իր արարքն արդարացնում է նույն «հասնում է, եթե կարճ յուբկա է հագել՝ փչացած է», «ինքն էլ է իրականում ուզում» կամ նման մի պատճառաբանությամբ՝ ամեն ինչ ավելի հեշտ է ստացվում:

Այս թեմայում, հոդվածի մեկնաբանություններում գրառում կատարած, այս թեմայով արտահայտված ցանկացած մարդ, ով նույնիսկ ասելով, որ չի արդարացնում բռնաբարողի գործողությունները, բայց իրականում արդարացումներ է բերել, հնարավոր է, որ ինչ-որ հանգամանքների դեպքում, ինչ-որ հոգեվիճակում ինչ-որ մեկին բռնաբարի: Հոգեբանության մութ անկյուններում իր մեջ իր «մանյակ-պսիխոպատը» նստած է՝ բոլոր հնարավոր արդարացումներով գործողությունների համար:

Գրեթե ցանկացած մարդ, ով չի հետևում սեփական վարքի ու մտքի հիգիենային, ի վիճակի է բռնաբարության: Պետք չի սատանա փնտրել մի տեղ, որտեղ հայելի կա:

Կարծում եմ՝ ինձ հետ հիմա չեք համաձայնի, հետո մի օր կմտածեք ու կհամաձայնեք:

----------

Մ Մ (12.06.2014), Նիկեա (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

հիմա ի՞նչ որոշվեց… մեղավոր ա՞ էն տղեն որ էդ աղջիկը զոռովից եկել ու բռնաբարվել ա…

----------

insider (12.06.2014), Աթեիստ (12.06.2014), Շինարար (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Քանի որ կարդացի, որ հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաև իմ կարծիք լսելը ուրեմն ես կգրեմ իմ կարծիքի մասին: 
Մեղավոր համարում եմ ամեն պարագայում տղային, որովհետև «բռնանալ» բառը ավելի շու «անասնական»-ի հետ եմ ասոցացնում , սա իհարկե իմ կարծիքն է: Տղամարդն այնքանով է տղամարդ, որ հաշվի է առնում տվյալ դեպքում աղջկա կամ կնոջ ցանկությունները: 
Բայց և այնպես չէ, որ աղջիկը չէր կարող խուսափել իր համար այսքան վատ , ամոթալի, վիրավորող , գուցե նաև սթորեսային վիճակի մեջ գցող երևույթից: Եթե լիներ առևանգում , կամ բալարովին անծանոթ տղա դա աներ , այստեղ չէի տեսնի աղջկա մեղավորության և ոչ մի նշույլ: Մի փոքր էլ խոսեմ աղջկա հագուկապից, այն ինչ հագնում է դիմացինդ դա երբեք չպետք է քեզ թույլ տա , որ դու մտածես որ քո զզվելի թաթերդ կարող ես նրան կպցնել: Հարմար է գտել դա է հագել , գուցե՞ նա ուրիշ հագուստ չունի, կամ եթե անգամ ունի էլ դա ոչինչ չի արդարացնում:
 Մյուս կողմից էլ լավ կլիներ, որ այսպիսի անմարդկային դեպքեր չլինեին մարդկանց կյանքում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Քանի որ կարդացի, որ հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաև իմ կարծիք լսելը ուրեմն ես կգրեմ իմ կարծիքի մասին: 
> Մեղավոր համարում եմ ամեն պարագայում տղային, որովհետև «բռնանալ» բառը ավելի շու «անասնական»-ի հետ եմ ասոցացնում , սա իհարկե իմ կարծիքն է: Տղամարդն այնքանով է տղամարդ, որ հաշվի է առնում տվյալ դեպքում աղջկա կամ կնոջ ցանկությունները:


Ես «անասնական» բառը սխալ եմ համարում՝ բռնաբարությունը կաթնասունների մեջ ընդունված պրակտիկա չի, առավել հատուկ է հենց մարդկանց: «Մարդկային» բառն այստեղ պարադոքսալ է հնչում, որովհետև մեր մեջ ստերեոտիպ կա՝ «մարդկայինը» միայն դրական բաների հետ ասոցացնել: Բայց իրականում շատ ավելի տեղին է:

----------

Alphaone (12.06.2014), insider (12.06.2014), Աթեիստ (12.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (13.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ես «անասնական» բառը սխալ եմ համարում՝ բռնաբարությունը կաթնասունների մեջ ընդունված պրակտիկա չի, առավել հատուկ է հենց մարդկանց: «Մարդկային» բառն այստեղ պարադոքսալ է հնչում, որովհետև մեր մեջ ստերեոտիպ կա՝ «մարդկայինը» միայն դրական բաների հետ ասոցացնել: Բայց իրականում շատ ավելի տեղին է:


Թերևս Դուք էլ ավելի տեղին ու ճիշտ արտահայտվեցիք, համաձայն եմ: Բայց այդ պահին մտածում ես, որ մարդը դա երևի ուղեղն անջատած է արել , կամ էլ ինչ որ աննոռմալ վիճակի մեջ է եղել ու չես կարողանում ուրիշ բնորոշում տալ իր արարքին:

----------


## Rhayader

> Թերևս Դուք էլ ավելի տեղին ու ճիշտ արտահայտվեցիք, համաձայն եմ: Բայց այդ պահին մտածում ես, որ մարդը դա երևի ուղեղն անջատած է արել , կամ էլ ինչ որ աննոռմալ վիճակի մեջ է եղել ու չես կարողանում ուրիշ բնորոշում տալ իր արարքին:


Դրա համար գրել էի վարքի ու մտքի հիգիենայի մասին: Երբ սեփական վարքին ու մտքին չես հետևում, այն աստիճանաբար զիբիլանոց է դառնում: Լրիվ նույն մեխանիզմն է, որ ստիպում է հարևանիս սիգարետը շենքի միջանցքում գետնին գցել, որ ստիպում է կողքի հարևանի երեխաներին վերելակում ռեզին խաղալ, լրիվ նույն մեխանիզմն է, որ մարդկանց թմրամոլներ է դարձնում: Ամեն մեկը իրականում ցանկանում է հոգին հանգստացնել, որ ինքը լավ մարդ է (սովորաբար՝ կողքի մարդկանց քննադատելու միջոցով), ինքն իր համար ստեղծել սեփական արարքների արդարացված լինելու պատրանք:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## SSS

Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, հաստատվել էր բռնաբարության փաստը?

----------


## Գալաթեա

Սույն գործի հետ կապված՝ տեղի է ունենալու բողոքի ակցիա:




> «Ընդդեմ կանանց նկատմամբ բռնության կոալիցիան» ս.թ. հունիսի 16–ին, ժամը 11։00–ին Բաղրամյան 26–ում` Նախագահական նստավայրի մոտ, այնուհետ 12։00–ին Գլխավոր դատախազության շենքի մոտ (Վ. Սարգսյան 5) իրականացնելու է բողոքի ակցիա։ Կոալիցիան պահանջում է, որ տուժող 28–ամյա Հասմիկի (անունը փոխված է) բռնաբարության գործով ներգրավված իրավապահ մարմինները ենթարկվեն պատասխանատվության, այդ թվում
> - գլխավոր դատախազը 
> - ոստիկանապետը
> - քննիչներ Ա. Կավեյանը, Կ. Հակոբյանը եւ Վ. Մանուկյանը 
> Վերջիններս քննության ընթացքում եղել են ոչ անաչառ, Հասմիկի և իր հարազատների հանդեպ կիրառել են ճնշումներ, նսեմացրել են վերջիններիս արժանապատվությունն ու ինքնասիրությունը։
> Մենք կոչ են անում բոլոր մտահոգ քաղաքացիներին պայքարել ընդդեմ սեռական բռնության և ցանկացած տեսակի անօրինականության դեմ։


https://www.facebook.com/events/7164...y_type=regular

----------


## Մուշու

Ես ասեմ իմ կարծիքը, որը կարող է տարօրինակ հնչել: Ես տեսնում եմ աղջկա մեղավորությունը միանշանակ: Ես չեմ հասկանում ինչպես կարելի է վստահել մեկին ում հետ ծանոթացել ես սոց սայթում ? Ինչ է նշանակում մերկացնել , նկարել և շանտաժել? Ինձ ասեք խնդրում եմ կա այստեղ մարդ ոըմ իր կամքին հակառակ կարող են տանել հյուրանոց և մերկացնել? Եթե կան ապա խորհուրդ կտամ սովորել ինքնապաշտպանվել:  Եվ ինչ է նշանակում շանտաժին կուլ գնալ? Ես բերեմ օրինակ իմ կյանքից, իմ նախկին ընկեր բաժանվելուց մի որոշ ժամանակ անց  շարունակում էր բարիշելու իր առաջարկները , ես բնականաբար մերժում էի : Եվ երբ հերթական անգամ մերժեցի, նա խոստացավ , որ իմ մասին կսկսի բոլորին սխալ բաներ պատմել, քանի որ նա վստահելի մարդ էր հավանականությունը որ իր ասածներին կհավատային շաաաատ էր, բայց ես գիտե եթե նույնիսկ նա դա անի, կան մարդիկ որոնք դրան չեն հավատա, կլինեն կողքիս և կարիք եղած ժամանակ հարցերը կլուծեն: Եթե աղջիկը հասցրել էր նրան,  որ հայտնվել էր այդ տղայի հետ հյուրանոցու, ապա ինքն էր ղանկացել, այն որ ենթարկվել էր շանտաժին էլի ինքն էր մեղավոր! Իսկ այն թե ինչպես է վարվել իր հետ ոստիկանությունը դա ուղղակի խոզություն է!!! Այս պահին երևի այսքանը :

----------

Աթեիստ (12.06.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ թվում է, կնոջ «մեղավորության» դեմ արտահայտվողները ինչ–որ տեղ անուղղակիորեն արդարացնում են անշրջահայացությունն ու անողջամտությունը։
Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ցանկություն կա կանանց իրավունքներն ու ազատությունները մաքսիմալացնել ու կանանց հնարավորություն տալ կիսամերկ ու էրոտիկ ֆռֆռալ ամենուրեք, օրվա բոլոր ժամերին, եղանակային բոլոր պայմաններին, օյաղ կամ հարբած, և ամենակարևորը` առանց բռնաբարվելու վտանգի։ Այսինքն աղջիկը հենց ասեց`  չէ՛, ուրեմն` չէ։ Բայց դե ռացիոնալիզմը ասում է` մի հատ կողքերդ նայի, թե ինչ երկրում ես ապրում, նոր ֆռֆռա։ Հա, իհարկե ազատությունը շատ հաճախ նվաճվում է զոհերի գնով, այսինքն եթե ուզում ենք հասնել վերը նշված իրավիճակին, ապա պիտի լիքը կանայք բռնաբարվեն, հետո լիքը կանայք ու տղամարդիկ բողոքներով հանդես գան ու ասենք գրոհեն կառավարության շենքը, ու պետությունը ասենք որոշում կայացնի մտցնել նոր պատժամիջոց` կռտել բոլոր բռնաբարողներին։ Կամ ասենք դպրոցում մտցնել «դեմոկրատիա» անունով առարկա, որը ուսուցանում է բռնության, ազատության, մարդու իրավուքների ու ՀՀ օրենքների մասին։ Երևի թե վերջինս ավելի օգտակար կլինի։ 
Բայց օրինակ ԱՄՆ–ում որտեղ սեռական ոտնձգությունների պրոբլեմը շատ շեշտված է, ոչ թե հիմնականում կենտրոնանում են բռնություն անողներին պատժելու վրա, այլ նաև անցկացվում են նախազգուշական միջոցառումներ, թրեյինգներ, որտեղ սովորեցնում են թե ինչպես նկատել բռնությունը ու ինչպես այն կանխարգելել ու պայքարել դրա դեմ, երբ զանգել 9-11, ու ինչ առարկայով հարվածել բռնաբարողի որ տեղին վերջին վարյանտ։ 
Ընդհանուր դեպքում նախազգուշական միջոցառումները շատ ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ են, քան թե խիստ պատժամիջոցները կամ դատապարտումները։
Նախազգուշական միջոցառումները նաև զգաստացնում են անողջամիտ, անզուսպ ու անդաստիարակ տղաներին։

----------

Alphaone (12.06.2014), CactuSoul (13.06.2014), Vardik! (14.06.2014), Աթեիստ (12.06.2014), Հարդ (14.06.2014), Մուշու (13.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ թվում է, կնոջ «մեղավորության» դեմ արտահայտվողները ինչ–որ տեղ անուղղակիորեն արդարացնում են անշրջահայացությունն ու անողջամտությունը։
> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ցանկություն կա կանանց իրավունքներն ու ազատությունները մաքսիմալացնել ու կանանց հնարավորություն տալ կիսամերկ ու էրոտիկ ֆռֆռալ ամենուրեք, օրվա բոլոր ժամերին, եղանակային բոլոր պայմաններին, օյաղ կամ հարբած, և ամենակարևորը` առանց բռնաբարվելու վտանգի։ Այսինքն աղջիկը հենց ասեց`  չէ՛, ուրեմն` չէ։ Բայց դե ռացիոնալիզմը ասում է` մի հատ կողքերդ նայի, թե ինչ երկրում ես ապրում, նոր ֆռֆռա։ Հա, իհարկե ազատությունը շատ հաճախ նվաճվում է զոհերի գնով, այսինքն եթե ուզում ենք հասնել վերը նշված իրավիճակին, ապա պիտի լիքը կանայք բռնաբարվեն, հետո լիքը կանայք ու տղամարդիկ բողոքներով հանդես գան ու ասենք գրոհեն կառավարության շենքը, ու պետությունը ասենք որոշում կայացնի մտցնել նոր պատժամիջոց` կռտել բոլոր բռնաբարողներին։ Կամ ասենք դպրոցում մտցնել «դեմոկրատիա» անունով առարկա, որը ուսուցանում է բռնության, ազատության, մարդու իրավուքների ու ՀՀ օրենքների մասին։ Երևի թե վերջինս ավելի օգտակար կլինի։ 
> Բայց օրինակ ԱՄՆ–ում որտեղ սեռական ոտնձգությունների պրոբլեմը շատ շեշտված է, ոչ թե հիմնականում կենտրոնանում են բռնություն անողներին պատժելու վրա, այլ նաև անցկացվում են նախազգուշական միջոցառումներ, թրեյինգներ, որտեղ սովորեցնում են թե ինչպես նկատել բռնությունը ու ինչպես այն կանխարգելել ու պայքարել դրա դեմ, երբ զանգել 9-11, ու ինչ առարկայով հարվածել բռնաբարողի որ տեղին վերջին վարյանտ։ 
> Ընդհանուր դեպքում նախազգուշական միջոցառումները շատ ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ են, քան թե խիստ պատժամիջոցները կամ դատապարտումները։
> Նախազգուշական միջոցառումները նաև զգաստացնում են անողջամիտ, անզուսպ ու անդաստիարակ տղաներին։


Վիշ, բայց թրեյնինգի ժամանակ չեն ասում, չէ՞ ինչ շոր հագնես… ուղղակի թրեյնինգը չի նշանակում "դու թրեյնինգ էիր անցել, գիտես ուրեմն" 

կիսամերկ ու հարբած ֆռֆռալն էլ ա օրենքով կարգավորվում, հենց ԱՄՆ-ում… բռնաբարությունն էլ, բայց էս երկու օրենքները մեկը մեկին չի լրացնում կամ մեղմացնում… 

կարծեմ հարցը ստեղ գնում ա "մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ կա՞ն բռնաբարողի համար"…

----------

Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> կարծեմ հարցը ստեղ գնում ա "մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ կա՞ն բռնաբարողի համար"…



ՄԵֆ, էս որտեղի՞ց վերցրիր։ Նման հարց կարծես ընդհանրապես չի քննարկվում։

Քննարկվում ա մի՞ հոգի ա խիստ մեղավոր, թե՞ մի հոգին խիստ մեղավոր, մեկն էլ թեթև։

----------

CactuSoul (13.06.2014), Մուշու (13.06.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, բայց թրեյնինգի ժամանակ չեն ասում, չէ՞ ինչ շոր հագնես… ուղղակի թրեյնինգը չի նշանակում "դու թրեյնինգ էիր անցել, գիտես ուրեմն" 
> 
> կիսամերկ ու հարբած ֆռֆռալն էլ ա օրենքով կարգավորվում, հենց ԱՄՆ-ում… բռնաբարությունն էլ, բայց էս երկու օրենքները մեկը մեկին չի լրացնում կամ մեղմացնում… 
> 
> կարծեմ հարցը ստեղ գնում ա "մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ կա՞ն բռնաբարողի համար"…


Որ հարցնես` կասեն ։Ճ 

Իմ ասելիքս հետևյալն է.
1. Պետք է առհասարակ շրջահայաց ու խելամիտ ու ինֆորմացված լինել, որպեսզի չբռնաբարվել, չթալանվել, չկողոպտվել, չծեծվել, չսպանվել, չվնասվել, չհոշոտվել, չնզովվել ու չարժանանալ Աստծու ցասմանն ու պատժին, սա որպես կանոն (չնայած մեր Աստված հորդորում է հնազանդ լինել, խելամտության համար գուցե պետք է լսել Բուդդային)։  

2. Մյուս կողմից չարժէ մեղադրել ու հալածել անշրջահայացներին, որոնք արդեն պատժվել են, այլ պարզապես պետք է կարեկցել ու խորհուրդ տալ մարդկայնորեն։ 

3. Բռնությունը ոչ մի արդարացում չունի ու պատժելի արարք է։

4. «Մեղավոր» բառը այս թեմայում տեղին չի, որովհետև այս «մեղքը» մեղք է համարվում միայն հետամնած իսլամիստական երկրներում ու ոնց որ Հայաստանում ։Ճ Էդ «մեղքի» համար բռնաբարությունը որպես պատիժ արդարացնելը չարամտություն է ։Ճ Կարելի է օգտագործել «անշրջայայաց», «անխոհեմ» բառերը կամ դրանց հոմանիշները։

4. Պետք է գիտակցել, որ որոշ դեպքերում դժվար է խուսափել աղետից, ուստի պետք է այն շրջանցել։ Օրինակ կարծում եմ չարժէ Աֆղանստանում ցերեկով կրծքերը բաց ֆռֆռալ, այնպես որ դուք տեսանելի լինեք, ինչքան էլ որ դուք արխային այդպես ֆռֆռացել եք Լաս Վեգասում գիշերով այնպես` որ դուք տեսանելի եք եղել։ 
Դա գրեթե նույնն է, ինչ փորձես լողալ սոված կոկորդիլոսներով լի Նեղոսում։

----------

Alphaone (12.06.2014), CactuSoul (13.06.2014), GriFFin (14.06.2014), insider (12.06.2014), ivy (12.06.2014), Quyr Qery (13.06.2014), Rhayader (12.06.2014), Հարդ (14.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> ՄԵֆ, էս որտեղի՞ց վերցրիր։ Նման հարց կարծես ընդհանրապես չի քննարկվում։
> 
> Քննարկվում ա մի՞ հոգի ա խիստ մեղավոր, թե՞ մի հոգին խիստ մեղավոր, մեկն էլ թեթև։


Արտ ջան, բայց ով ա ստեղ փորձում հասկանա, թե առհասարակ ինչ ա քննարկվում, 17 էջ ա բոլորով տարբեր տեքստով նույն բանն ենք ասում, հետո էլի նոր ցիկլ ա սկսվում, երբ թեմայի կեսից, կապված վերջին գրառման հետ մեկը մի բան ա ասում:
Ես գիտեմ, որ նման բան չեմ ասել, ասում եմ, որ չեմ ասել, բայց չէ, մեկը գրում ա, որ իմ ասածից դուրս ա գալիս, որ ես ասել եմ, որ իրանք լսել են, որ ես կարայի ասեի ու սենց շարունակ:
Բռնությունը բռնություն ա, արդարացում չունի, անկախ նրանից սեռական ա, թե կռիսական, խոսքով բռնություն ա, թե արմատուրով, մեկ ա դա բռնություն ա:
Բռնության արդարացում չկա, ոչ մի պարագայում, եթե դաժը բռնեցվողը ինքն ասում ա եկեք ինձ բռնեք ու բռնցրեք ու բռնաբարեք: Ստեղ հարցի մեջ ուղղակի մի հատված կա, որ հավանական կանխումը նման երևույթների երբեմն կախված ա բռնաբարվողից:
Հիմա թե մեկը էս իմ խոսքերից հասկանում ա էն, որ պտի տնից դուրս չգա, որ չբռնաբարվի ու եթե բռնաբարվել ա ուրեմ արժանի ա, թող դրա մեխքը իրա մեջ փնտրի, եթե իրա ողջ երևակայությունը միայն թույլատրում ա դա հասկանալ, ապա ես հազար անգամ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, ես սխալ եմ, որ տնից դուս էլ չգաս, կարողա բռնաբարվես և կարողա հարբաց տուն գնաս ու չբռնաբարվես, ինձ հազար անգամ կներեք, ես սխալ եմ:

Հ.Գ. ռուսերեն մի լավ խոսքա-ասացվացք կա.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*пьяная баба пизде не хозяйка

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՄԵֆ, էս որտեղի՞ց վերցրիր։ Նման հարց կարծես ընդհանրապես չի քննարկվում։
> 
> Քննարկվում ա մի՞ հոգի ա խիստ մեղավոր, թե՞ մի հոգին խիստ մեղավոր, *մեկն էլ թեթև*։


Հայաստանյան կոնտեքստում "մի հոգու թեթև մեղավորությունը" դիտվում ա որպես մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք, չէ՞… կարող ա սխալվում եմ… հակառակ դեպքում քննարկման թեմա չկա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որ հարցնես` կասեն ։Ճ 
> 
> Իմ ասելիքս հետևյալն է.
> 1. Պետք է առհասարակ շրջահայաց ու խելամիտ ու ինֆորմացված լինել, որպեսզի չբռնաբարվել, չթալանվել, չկողոպտվել, չծեծվել, չսպանվել, չվնասվել, չհոշոտվել, չնզովվել ու չարժանանալ Աստծու ցասմանն ու պատժին, սա որպես կանոն (չնայած մեր Աստված հորդորում է հնազանդ լինել, խելամտության համար գուցե պետք է լսել Բուդդային)։


համաձայն եմ, բայց մեր նման երկրներում դա տուժող կողմի մեղավորություն ա դառնում ու մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք… տես բոլոր դատավարությունները ու նաև Մարտի 1-ի առիթով էն երգիչի արտահայտությւնը թե որ չգնայիք չէիք սպանվի… էսի հայաստանում մենտալիտետ ա… բայց քո հետ համաձայն եմ… 




> 2. Մյուս կողմից չարժէ մեղադրել ու հալածել անշրջահայացներին, որոնք *արդեն պատժվել են*, այլ պարզապես պետք է կարեկցել ու խորհուրդ տալ մարդկայնորեն։


չեն պատժվել, տուժել են իրենց "անշրջահայացության պատճառով"… սրանք տարբեր են… պատժվում են մեղքի համար… 



> 3. Բռնությունը ոչ մի արդարացում չունի ու պատժելի արարք է։


peace




> 4. «Մեղավոր» բառը այս թեմայում տեղին չի, որովհետև այս «մեղքը» մեղք է համարվում միայն հետամնած իսլամիստական երկրներում ու ոնց որ Հայաստանում ։Ճ Էդ «մեղքի» համար բռնաբարությունը որպես պատիժ արդարացնելը չարամտություն է ։Ճ Կարելի է օգտագործել «անշրջայայաց», «անխոհեմ» բառերը կամ դրանց հոմանիշները։


համաձայն եմ… բայց էս միտքը ուրիշ ձև էիր ձևակերպել 2-րդ կետում…




> 4. Պետք է գիտակցել, որ որոշ դեպքերում դժվար է խուսափել աղետից, ուստի պետք է այն շրջանցել։ Օրինակ կարծում եմ չարժէ Աֆղանստանում ցերեկով կրծքերը բաց ֆռֆռալ, այնպես որ դուք տեսանելի լինեք, ինչքան էլ որ դուք արխային այդպես ֆռֆռացել եք Լաս Վեգասում գիշերով այնպես` որ դուք տեսանելի եք եղել։ 
> Դա գրեթե նույնն է, ինչ փորձես լողալ սոված կոկորդիլոսներով լի Նեղոսում։


Աֆղանստանը քո երկիրը չի դու ընդեղ բան չես կարող փոխել, բայց Հայաստանը քո երկիրն ա ու ստեղ հանգամանքները տարբեր են… դու կարաս ու պետք ա աշխատես փոխել…

----------

Rhayader (12.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> չեն պատժվել, տուժել են իրենց "անշրջահայացության պատճառով"… սրանք տարբեր են… պատժվում են մեղքի համար…


Հա, գիտեի որ «պռապուսկատ» արեցի ։Ճ Հատուկ գրել էի «պատժվել» անշրջահայացությունը մեղք համարողների համար։




> Աֆղանստանը քո երկիրը չի դու ընդեղ բան չես կարող փոխել, բայց Հայաստանը քո երկիրն ա ու ստեղ հանգամանքները տարբեր են… դու կարաս ու պետք ա աշխատես փոխել…


Օքեյ ապեր։ Նեքսթ թայմ Հայաստան տուտուզներս բաց կըերթանք կպայքարենք դիմոկրըսիին համար։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, գիտեի որ «պռապուսկատ» արեցի ։Ճ Հատուկ գրել էի «պատժվել» անշրջահայացությունը մեղք համարողների համար։
> 
> 
> 
> *Օքեյ ապեր։ Նեքսթ թայմ Հայաստան տուտուզներս բաց կըերթանք կպայքարենք դիմոկրըսիին համար։*


ես ու դու չէ, բայց իրանք պետք ա… դեմոկրսիին համար չէ… անվտանգության… ադիգա ուրիշ է…

----------


## Alphaone

> Վիշ, բայց թրեյնինգի ժամանակ չեն ասում, չէ՞ ինչ շոր հագնես… ուղղակի թրեյնինգը չի նշանակում "դու թրեյնինգ էիր անցել, գիտես ուրեմն" 
> 
> կիսամերկ ու հարբած ֆռֆռալն էլ ա օրենքով կարգավորվում, հենց ԱՄՆ-ում… բռնաբարությունն էլ, բայց էս երկու օրենքները մեկը մեկին չի լրացնում կամ մեղմացնում… 
> 
> կարծեմ հարցը ստեղ գնում ա *"մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ կա՞ն բռնաբարողի համար"…*


միանշանակ չկան... եթե անգամ աղջիկն ինքը սեռական ակտ առաջարկած լիներ, վերջին պահին փոշմաներ ու դեպքը տեղի ունենար, էլի բռնաբարողի համար ոչ մի մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք լինել չէր կարող:

բայց կան ծանրացուցիչ հանգամանքներ աղջկա համար, որ իր անշրջահայացության պատճառով թեթև սթրեսից մինչև ամբողջ կյանքը կոտրված ապրելու վտանգին է ենթարկվում՝ կախված իրավիճակին անձի անհատական մոտեցումից:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.06.2014), Աթեիստ (12.06.2014)

----------


## Քանոն

Հո էդ ընկերներիցդ մեկը հարմար առիթ չի՞ փնտրում մշակած պլաններն իրագործելու :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> միանշանակ չկան... եթե անգամ աղջիկն ինքը սեռական ակտ առաջարկած լիներ, վերջին պահին փոշմաներ ու դեպքը տեղի ունենար, էլի բռնաբարողի համար ոչ մի մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք լինել չէր կարող:
> 
> բայց կան ծանրացուցիչ հանգամանքներ աղջկա համար, որ իր անշրջահայացության պատճառով թեթև սթրեսից մինչև ամբողջ կյանքը կոտրված ապրելու վտանգին է ենթարկվում՝ կախված իրավիճակին անձի անհատական մոտեցումից:


Ալֆ, կներես, բայց պիտի խոսեմ:

Դուք, մարդիկդ, բոլորդ էլ անշրջահայաց եք, ամեն մեկն իր չափով: Դուք բոլորդ էլ անում եք գործողություններ, որոնց հետևանքները կարող եք պատկերացնել, բայց նախընտրում եք դա չանել:

Քո գրառման միջի «կան ծանրացուցիչ հանգամանքներ աղջկա համար» արտահայտությունը դրանցից մեկն է: Եթե դու հենց հիմա այն վերընթերցես, մի հատ էլ վերընթերցես իմ առաջին գրառումն այս թեմայում, կափսոսաս դրա համար:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Փոքր ժամանակ պատի վրայից ընկել էի, վնասվել, խաղալիքներս ջարդել։ Երբ լացելով տուն եկա, սկսեցին վրաս ջղայնանալ, թե ի՞նչի էի էդտեղ բարձրացել, դեռ մի բան էլ վազվզել, որ ընկա։ Ինչքան ինձ մեղադրում էին, ավելի շատ էի սկսում լացել։ 
Ես առանց որևէ մեկի ասելու էլ հասկացել էի արդեն, որ պատի վրայով վազվզելը կարար վատ հետևանքների բերեր, բայց փոխանակ հանգստացնեին, որ իմ սիրած խաղալիքը կոտրել եմ, ձեռքս էլ՝ վնասել, ասում էին խի՞ բարձրացար պատին, չգիտեի՞ր որ ընկնելու էիր...

Հիմա էս աղջկան բռնաբարել են, ոնց հասկացա հանցագործը չի պատժվել, իսկ մենք քննարկում ենք թե ինչքան մեղավոր էր ինքը։ Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ աղջիկն անշրջահայաց էր, դեպքից կարող էր խոսափել, բայց դա իրեն մեղավոր չի դարձնում։ Հիմա ինքն էլ ա հասկացել, որ չպիտի էդպես աներ, անընդհատ որ ասեն դու էիր մեղավոր, մարդն իրեն ավելի վատ կզգա։

----------

Alphaone (14.06.2014), Lílium (13.06.2014), Rhayader (13.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (13.06.2014), Մուշու (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (13.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, կներես, բայց պիտի խոսեմ:
> 
> Դուք, մարդիկդ, բոլորդ էլ անշրջահայաց եք, ամեն մեկն իր չափով: Դուք բոլորդ էլ անում եք գործողություններ, որոնց հետևանքները կարող եք պատկերացնել, բայց նախընտրում եք դա չանել:
> 
> Քո գրառման միջի «կան ծանրացուցիչ հանգամանքներ աղջկա համար» արտահայտությունը դրանցից մեկն է: Եթե դու հենց հիմա այն վերընթերցես, մի հատ էլ վերընթերցես իմ առաջին գրառումն այս թեմայում, կափսոսաս դրա համար:


չէ, էստեղ ձևակերպման խնդիր է, ոչ թե բովանդակության, քանի որ էս միտքը (ինչպես էլի լիքը անշրջահայաց ու հապճեպ արած գործողություններ) ես գրել եմ մտածելով, թ բովանդակությունից պարզ կլինի, որ նկատի ունեմ, որ կան հանգամաններ, որ իր հոգեբանական վիճակն ավելի են ծանրացնում: Բայց վերընթերցելուց իմ գրածից ես էդ իմաստը չստացա, ինչպես չէիք ստանա ձեզնից՝ մարդկանցիցդ յուրաքանչյուրը: Էն, որ ես էդ աղջկան հիմար եմ համարում, իմ կարծիքն է, թող մնա իմը, ոչ մեկի չեմ պարտադրի, բայց իմ արած հիմարությունները, էս դեպքում սխալ արտահայտած միտքը ինձ կտանի քլնգվելու վտանգին ու լրիվ արժանի քլնգվելու, իսկ էդ աղջկա արած հիմարությունն իրեն տարավ մի վտանգի, որին ինքն արժանի չէր բնավ:

----------


## Rhayader

> չէ, էստեղ ձևակերպման խնդիր է, ոչ թե բովանդակության, քանի որ էս միտքը (ինչպես էլի լիքը անշրջահայաց ու հապճեպ արած գործողություններ) ես գրել եմ մտածելով, թ բովանդակությունից պարզ կլինի, որ նկատի ունեմ, որ կան հանգամաններ, որ իր հոգեբանական վիճակն ավելի են ծանրացնում: Բայց վերընթերցելուց իմ գրածից ես էդ իմաստը չստացա, ինչպես չէիք ստանա ձեզնից՝ մարդկանցիցդ յուրաքանչյուրը: Էն, որ ես էդ աղջկան հիմար եմ համարում, իմ կարծիքն է, թող մնա իմը, ոչ մեկի չեմ պարտադրի, բայց իմ արած հիմարությունները, էս դեպքում սխալ արտահայտած միտքը ինձ կտանի քլնգվելու վտանգին ու լրիվ արժանի քլնգվելու, իսկ էդ աղջկա արած հիմարությունն իրեն տարավ մի վտանգի, որին ինքն արժանի չէր բնավ:


Ալֆ, դու երբ գրում էիր, մտածու՞մ էիր, թե ինչ հետևանքներ են լինելու, երբ ես այդքան սխալ ու թերի ձևակերպած միտք տեսնեմ:

----------

Alphaone (14.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Ռայ, նայի, ես գրելուց չէի մտածում ձևակերպման հետևանքների մասին, ինչը ես ընդունում եմ, որ հիմարությույն էր, նույն կերպ հիմարություն եմ համարում էդ մարդու կողմից իր արարքի հետևանքների մասին մտածելը ու եթե հիմա դու ինձ նվաստացման գագաթնակետին հասցնես, ես բնականաբար ահավոր վատ եմ զգալու ու հասկանալու եմ, որ իմ մեղավորությունն էր: Դրանից հետո, եթե ակումբցիները սկսեն ինձ արդարացնել, ասել, որ ես դրան արժանի չէի, կգա ևս մեկն ու էլի կսկսի նման ձևակերպումներ անել, եթե ասեն, որ ես հիմարություն էի արել ու հիմա կանգնած եմ իմ արած հիմարության հետևանքների փաստի առաջ, ապա հաջորդը կմտածի՝ արժի էս կարգի միքտ արտահայտել, թե ոչ:

Հ.Գ. հիմա ահավոր քունս տանում է, էսօր 300կմ ճանապարհ եմ անցել ու հինգ ժամ անընդմաջ լարված աշխատել, հնարավոր է էլի թյուրիմացություններ լինեն, կանխավ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, վաղը եթե թյուրիմացություն եղավ, անպայման բացատությունները կտամ:

Հ.Հ.Գ. ժողովուրդ, երբ ձեր կարծիքին հակասող բան եմ ասում, ոչ թե ասում եմ դուք սխալ եք, որ աղջկան պաշտպանում եք, նման իրավիճակում հայտնված ցանկացած մարդ, ինչքան էլ «մեղավոր» լինի, միևնույն է ընդհանուր կարեկցանքի ու հոգածության արժանի է: Ես հաստատ կարեկցում եմ իրեն, ես հարգում եմ իր ներքին ընկճվածությունն ու ցավը, բայց ես չեմ ուզում ևս մեկը նման պատմության մեջ հայտնվի նման իրավիճակում՝ մտածելով, որ ինքը ճիշտ է գործում ու իրեն ոչ մի վատ բան չի կարող պատահել  :Sad:  Բայց քանի որ ես ասելիքս ձևակերպելու խնդիր ունեմ, վստահ չեմ, որ վերոգրյալը կարդալով կհասկանաք այն, ինչ ես իրականում նկատի ունեի...

----------


## Rhayader

Ալֆա, պանիկայի մեջ մի ընկիր  :LOL:  էս իմ մռայլ հումորն է, որը ցույց է տալիս, որ բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ինչ-որ չափով անշրջահայաց են: Մինչև այդ անշրջահայացությունը չի անցնում առողջ դատողության սահմանը, այն սարսափելի չի: Պետք չի, էլի, հիմա էլ շրջահայացության պանիկա գցել:

----------

Alphaone (14.06.2014), Ariadna (14.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.06.2014), Տրիբուն (14.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ժող, իմ համար մի բան ա ակնհայտ. էդ աղջիկը արել ա մի բան, որն իմ իմացած աղջիկներից ոչ մեկը չէր անի։
Հետևաբար դա հասարակ ու բոլորին բնորոշ անշրջահայացություն չի։

Այ երբ բոլոր աղջիկները նորմա համարեն նման անասունների հետ հանդիպելը, նոր կասեմ. հա, սաղ տղերքը անասուն են, իսկ էդ աղջկա բախտը չբերեց, որտև կոնկրետ էս մի անասունը բռնաբարող էր։

Բայ, նույնն էլ ի դեպ վերաբերում ա «տղուն». իրա արածը բնորոշ չի բոլորին։

----------

Alphaone (14.06.2014), Զաքար (14.06.2014), Մուշու (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

Կարդացի հոդվածը, բայց այս հոդվածով ոչինչ չես կարող ասել, 
Այստեղ աղջիկը խոսելով իր մեղավորությունն է ապացուցում մարդկանց առաջ, արդարանում է երբ փոխարենն բողոքի իր խելքից իր եփած բորշից:
Են  տխմարի մասին մի բան կարող եմ ասել էտի կատարիալ ապուշ է ու նրա մեղավորությունն էլ չի բացառվում, բայց ամեն դեպքում ոչինչ չի լինի ասել միայն այս անխելքին լսելով:

----------


## Vardik!

Էնքան պասսիվ եմ, որ երեք օր պահանջվեց ամբողջ թեման կարդալու համար:  :Jpit: 

Նախ ասեմ, որ հոդվածը կարդալուց հասցրեցի մոռանալ, որ 28 տարեկան աղջկա մասին է խոսքը: Մոտս նենց տպավորություն էր, որ հազիվ 18 տարեկան եղած լինի: 
Մեղավորին պատժել է պետք, բայց ամեն մեկս էլ պետք է կարողանանք պատասխանատու լինել և կանխատեսել սեփական արարքների հետևանքները: Եթե չենք կանխատեսում, բերում է նման հետևանքների: Էն առաջին հանդպումից հետո էր պետք ցտեսություն ասել: Սկի տասնհինգ տարեկանը թույլ չի տա իրեն թելադրեն ինչ հագնել կամ համեմատել մեկ ուրիշի հետ, իսկ քսանութ տարեկանը համ թույլ ա տալիս, համ էլ կուրորեն ենթարկվում: Լավ, էլի: 
Անասելի խղճում եմ էդ աղջկան, իրականին մոտ պատկերացնում իր հոգեկան ապրումները, որովհետև ինքս նման իրավիճակում հայտնված աղջիների հետ ծանոթ եղել եմ: 
Ոչ մի մարդ իրավունք չունի բռնանալ մյուսի վրա, եթե անգամ էդ մարդը թույլ լինի, հիվանդ, մտավոր հետամնաց, անբարո և հազար այլ դեպքերում: Պետք է սովորենք ոչ թե մատով ցույց տալ բռնության ենքարկվածին, այլ բռնություն կատարածին: Մեր հասարակությունը հաճախ երես թեքում է հենց առաջիններից, այնինչ երկրորդի դեպքում լրիվ այլ կլիներ: 
Հեսա կասեք նույն գրառման մեջ մարդն ինքն իրան հակասում է: Չէ: Տղան անկասկած մեղավոր է: Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, ամեն մեկս պետք է սովորենք մտածել մեր արարքների հետևանքների մասին. դրանք միշտ չէ, որ էնքան անմեղ են լինում, որքան որ պատկերացնում էինք: 

Բռնության մի ուրիշ դեպք պատմեմ: Ինձնից մի քանի տարով մեծ ընկերուհուս դասի գնալուց փախցրել էին: Բախտը բերեց, որ ոստիկանության ու բարեկամների ուժերով գտան ու նույն օրն էլ հետ բերեցին: Սկզբում ամաչում էր դասի գնալ: Հետո մի կերպ շարունակեց. վերջին կուրսում էր: Քչացավ էն մարդկանց թիվը, ում հետ ինքը շփվում էր: Ավարտեց, բայց չուզեց աշխատել: Մի քանի ամսից ամուսնացավ: Քանի տարի ա անցել, արդեն երեխեք էլ ունի, բայց ընտանիքում չեն դադարում երեսով տալ, որ ինքը փախցրած ա եղել: Բռնության դասական, հայկական օրինակ: 
Հիմա համեմատեք էս դեպքն ու քննարվող դեպքը ու ասեք, ո՞ր դեպքում մարդ կարար կանխատեսեր վտանգը, ո՞ր դեպքում՝ ոչ:

----------

Alphaone (14.06.2014), CactuSoul (16.06.2014), Աթեիստ (14.06.2014), Գոգարիկ (14.06.2014), Մուշու (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Էնքան պասսիվ եմ, որ երեք օր պահանջվեց ամբողջ թեման կարդալու համար: 
> 
> Նախ ասեմ, որ հոդվածը կարդալուց հասցրեցի մոռանալ, որ 28 տարեկան աղջկա մասին է խոսքը: Մոտս նենց տպավորություն էր, որ հազիվ 18 տարեկան եղած լինի: 
> Մեղավորին պատժել է պետք, բայց ամեն մեկս էլ պետք է կարողանանք պատասխանատու լինել և կանխատեսել սեփական արարքների հետևանքները: Եթե չենք կանխատեսում, բերում է նման հետևանքների: Էն առաջին հանդպումից հետո էր պետք ցտեսություն ասել: Սկի տասնհինգ տարեկանը թույլ չի տա իրեն թելադրեն ինչ հագնել կամ համեմատել մեկ ուրիշի հետ, իսկ քսանութ տարեկանը համ թույլ ա տալիս, համ էլ կուրորեն ենթարկվում: Լավ, էլի: 
> Անասելի խղճում եմ էդ աղջկան, իրականին մոտ պատկերացնում իր հոգեկան ապրումները, որովհետև ինքս նման իրավիճակում հայտնված աղջիների հետ ծանոթ եղել եմ: 
> Ոչ մի մարդ իրավունք չունի բռնանալ մյուսի վրա, եթե անգամ էդ մարդը թույլ լինի, հիվանդ, մտավոր հետամնաց, անբարո և հազար այլ դեպքերում: Պետք է սովորենք ոչ թե մատով ցույց տալ բռնության ենքարկվածին, այլ բռնություն կատարածին: Մեր հասարակությունը հաճախ երես թեքում է հենց առաջիններից, այնինչ երկրորդի դեպքում լրիվ այլ կլիներ: 
> Հեսա կասեք նույն գրառման մեջ մարդն ինքն իրան հակասում է: Չէ: Տղան անկասկած մեղավոր է: Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, ամեն մեկս պետք է սովորենք մտածել մեր արարքների հետևանքների մասին. դրանք միշտ չէ, որ էնքան անմեղ են լինում, որքան որ պատկերացնում էինք: 
> 
> Բռնության մի ուրիշ դեպք պատմեմ: Ինձնից մի քանի տարով մեծ ընկերուհուս դասի գնալուց փախցրել էին: Բախտը բերեց, որ ոստիկանության ու բարեկամների ուժերով գտան ու նույն օրն էլ հետ բերեցին: Սկզբում ամաչում էր դասի գնալ: Հետո մի կերպ շարունակեց. վերջին կուրսում էր: Քչացավ էն մարդկանց թիվը, ում հետ ինքը շփվում էր: Ավարտեց, բայց չուզեց աշխատել: Մի քանի ամսից ամուսնացավ: Քանի տարի ա անցել, արդեն երեխեք էլ ունի, բայց ընտանիքում չեն դադարում երեսով տալ, որ ինքը փախցրած ա եղել: Բռնության դասական, հայկական օրինակ: 
> Հիմա համեմատեք էս դեպքն ու քննարվող դեպքը ու ասեք, ո՞ր դեպքում մարդ կարար կանխատեսեր վտանգը, ո՞ր դեպքում՝ ոչ:


Իհարկե Հասմիկի դեպքը կանխատեսելի էր, նա էլ էր կանխատեսել, բայց քանի որ, 《հազիվ տղա էր կպել չէր ուզենում հավատալ զգացածին/նկատածին/ըմբնածին》
իսկ ձեր ընկերուհու դեպքի մասին կարող եմ ասել այդ ընտանիքը ( ովքեր հիշում են տհաճ դեպքը) ուղղակի մարդ չեն

----------


## keyboard

Ժողովուրդ, իմ կարծիքով պետք ա տարնջատենք կանխատեսլը՝ կանխարգելելուց:
Վտանգ կա ամենուրեք, կանխատեսել ու վտանգ տեսնել կարելի ա ամեն տեղ, ամեն պահի ու ամեն ինչում ու դա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ պիտի տնից դուրս չգաս, մութ ժամանակ փողոցով չքայլես, չխմես ու չծխես:
Սա ընդամենը նշանակում ա, որ մարդ երբեմն  կարող ա հստակ գիտակցել, թե ինչի ա գնում, այսինքն եթե մարդ գիշերով դուրս ա գալիս փողոց, որ զբոսնի ու մոքուր օդ շնչի, էս դեպքում հա, վտանգ կա, բայց նենց վտանգ չի, որ ասնեք փողոց դուրս գալուց առաջ հաստակ շենքի բակում հայհոյանքներ ու կրակոցներ են լսվում:
Հավանականա, որ քո տունը կարա լինի առաջին հարկում ու տանդ մեջ կրակոցի գնդակը կպնի քեզ, այո հավանականա, բայց եթե քո տունը 4-րդ հարկում ա ու դու էդ կրակոցները դեպի քեզ ուղղված լինելու վտանգը մեծացնում ես բակ իջնելով՝ դա արդեն անխելքություն ա չէ՞:
Վերնիսաժում էդ մարդիկ սկի երազում չէին կարա տեսնեն, որ ինչ որ փթիրի զենքի կրակոցների տակ կհայտնվեն, դա բնականաբար պատահականություն էր, բայց կրակոցների ժամանակ տվյալ վայրից ոչ թե հեռու այլ դեպի տվյալ վայր վազելը խոսում ա մարդու անհեռատես ու սեփական կյանքը անարժեք բան համարելու պահվածքի մասին:
Դա իմ համար անհասկանալի ա:

----------

Գոգարիկ (14.06.2014)

----------


## Vardik!

Քիբորդ ջան, կանխատեսողը մի թեթև կմտածի նաև կանխարգելելու մասին:  :Smile: 
Ասածս մեղք չհամարվի, իմ մոտ մի պահ նենց տպավորություն ստացվեց, որ էդ աղջիկն իսկապես թաքցրել ու վախեցել է իր ընտանիքից: Չեմ կարաս հաստատ ասի, ոչ մեի չեմ ուզում վիրավորել:

----------


## keyboard

> Քիբորդ ջան, *կանխատեսողը մի թեթև կմտածի նաև կանխարգելելու մասին:* 
> Ասածս մեղք չհամարվի, իմ մոտ մի պահ նենց տպավորություն ստացվեց, որ էդ աղջիկն իսկապես թաքցրել ու վախեցել է իր ընտանիքից: Չեմ կարաս հաստատ ասի, ոչ մեի չեմ ուզում վիրավորել:


Հա, Վարդիկ ջան, իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է, որ ամեն կանխատեսել չի, որ հանարավոր ա կանխարգելել, պարզապես զգուշությունը լավ բանա, ընդամենը:

----------


## Զաքար

> Հա, Վարդիկ ջան, իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է, որ ամեն կանխատեսել չի, որ հանարավոր ա կանխարգելել, պարզապես զգուշությունը լավ բանա, ընդամենը:


Բայց այս դեպքը կանխատեսված էր

----------


## Alphaone

> Իհարկե Հասմիկի դեպքը կանխատեսելի էր, նա էլ էր կանխատեսել, բայց քանի որ, 《հազիվ տղա էր կպել չէր ուզենում հավատալ զգացածին/նկատածին/ըմբնածին》
> իսկ ձեր ընկերուհու դեպքի մասին կարող եմ ասել այդ ընտանիքը ( ովքեր հիշում են տհաճ դեպքը) ուղղակի մարդ չեն


Պետք չի մարդու վիճակը գռեհկացնել, ոչ ոք, երբեք չի ցանկանա բռնաբարված լիել (գոնե եթե հոգեպես առողջ է ):  :Sad:

----------

Vardik! (14.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Պետք չի մարդու վիճակը գռեհկացնել, ոչ ոք, երբեք չի ցանկանա բռնաբարված լիել (գոնե եթե հոգեպես առողջ է ):


Ես չեմ գռեհիկացնում, պարզապես ծանոթ եմ բռնաբարված կանանց հոգեբանությանը, նրա խոսքերում ապսուրդը չափազանց շատ է, 
եթե նա գիտակցաբար չի գնացել մարմնական սիրո ապա ինչ էր անում հյուրանոցաին սենյակում? 
մի խոսքով իմ կարծիքով աղջիկը մի ինչ որ հարցի շուրջ նեղվել է ու սա է հորինել. նորից եմ ասում աբսուրդը չափազանց շատ է նրա խոսքերում.
ես տղուն չեմ արդարացնում. նրան հենց մեկը կարելի է պատժել նրա համար որ աղջկա վրա ձեռք է բարձրացրել

----------


## keyboard

> Ես չեմ գռեհիկացնում, պարզապես ծանոթ եմ բռնաբարված կանանց հոգեբանությանը, նրա խոսքերում ապսուրդը չափազանց շատ է, 
> եթե նա գիտակցաբար չի գնացել մարմնական սիրո ապա *ինչ էր անում հյուրանոցաին սենյակում?* 
> մի խոսքով իմ կարծիքով աղջիկը մի ինչ որ հարցի շուրջ նեղվել է ու սա է հորինել. նորից եմ ասում աբսուրդը չափազանց շատ է նրա խոսքերում.
> ես տղուն չեմ արդարացնում. նրան հենց մեկը կարելի է պատժել նրա համար որ աղջկա վրա ձեռք է բարձրացրել


Որ դու մի աղջկա հետ որոշես սեր անես ու գնաք հյուրանոց ու էդ աղջիկը չուզի ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով՝ վախ պահի վիճակի մասին, անկանխատեսելի դաշտանի սկսելու վիճակ, փոշմանի վերջապես, դնելու ես չորով ասես՝ չէ, եկել ենք, պիտի անենք ու որ ասի չէ, դնելու ես բռնաբարե՞ս:
Էս նույն իրավիճակը թեմայի ամեն էջում քննարկվել ու խոսացվելա, ախր ինչի եք ժամանակ վատնում նույնն ասելու համար:
Ցանկացած մարդ, ցանկացած պահի կարա փոշմանի ու իրա որոշումը փոխի, այ ախպեր, մարդիկ տեր-տերի դեմը կանգնած, ԶԱԳՍ-ում արդեն ստորագրելուց են փոշմանում, դու ստեղ սեքսից ես խոսում, չի ուզում մարդը, վերջ աղպեր, ուզել ա, հիմա չի ուզում, ո՞վ բան ունի ասելու: Մարդիկ 20 տարի իրար հետ ապրում են, բաժանվում են ախպեր, չեն ուզում ապ, փոշմանում են, հիմի դրանց սաղին պտի պառտադիր բռնաբարե՞նք:
Կներես, բայց քո գրածում ավելի աբսուրդ կա, քան էդ աղջկա արածում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Որ դու մի աղջկա հետ որոշես սեր անես ու գնաք հյուրանոց ու էդ աղջիկը չուզի ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով՝ վախ պահի վիճակի մասին, անկանխատեսելի դաշտանի սկսելու վիճակ, փոշմանի վերջապես, դնելու ես չորով ասես՝ չէ, եկել ենք, պիտի անենք ու որ ասի չէ, դնելու ես բռնաբարե՞ս:
> Էս նույն իրավիճակը թեմայի ամեն էջում քննարկվել ու խոսացվելա, ախր ինչի եք ժամանակ վատնում նույնն ասելու համար:
> Ցանկացած մարդ, ցանկացած պահի կարա փոշմանի ու իրա որոշումը փոխի, այ ախպեր, մարդիկ տեր-տերի դեմը կանգնած, ԶԱԳՍ-ում արդեն ստորագրելուց են փոշմանում, դու ստեղ սեքսից ես խոսում, չի ուզում մարդը, վերջ աղպեր, ուզել ա, հիմա չի ուզում, ո՞վ բան ունի ասելու: Մարդիկ 20 տարի իրար հետ ապրում են, բաժանվում են ախպեր, չեն ուզում ապ, փոշմանում են, հիմի դրանց սաղին պտի պառտադիր բռնաբարե՞նք:
> Կներես, բայց քո գրածում ավելի աբսուրդ կա, քան էդ աղջկա արածում:


Ոչ մի տեղ չարեցի այնպիսի գրառում, որտեղից կարելի էր եզրակացնել որ եթե խոստացել է ապա ուրեմն պիտի արվի: 
իմ ասածն այն է keyboard որ նրա պատմածից կարող ենք եզրակացնել որ ուղղակի ստում է թե բռնաբարված է: մի ապսուրդ էլ ասել եթե նա հարուստ չէ նրանից երբեք փող չէր պահանջի որևի հանցագործ. իսկ ես հասկացա որ նա այդպիսին չէ

----------


## keyboard

> Ոչ մի տեղ չարեցի այնպիսի գրառում, որտեղից կարելի էր եզրակացնել որ եթե խոստացել է ապա ուրեմն պիտի արվի: 
> իմ ասածն այն է keyboard որ նրա պատմածից կարող ենք եզրակացնել որ ուղղակի ստում է թե բռնաբարված է: մի ապսուրդ էլ ասել եթե նա հարուստ չէ նրանից երբեք փող չէր պահանջի որևի հանցագործ. իսկ ես հասկացա որ նա այդպիսին չէ


Էս գրածիցդ միայն որոշ բառեր հասկացա, կներես, հասկացածիս մասով ասեմ հետևայալը. դու գրել ես՝




> ապա ինչ էր անում հյուրանոցաին սենյակում?


ես քո գրածը շարունակում եմ՝ գնացել էր, պիտի աներ:

Եթե դու էդ մտքով չես ասել, ապա ասելուդ իմաստն էլ ուրեմ չեմ հասկանում, կներես:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Էս գրածիցդ միայն որոշ բառեր հասկացա, կներես, հասկացածիս մասով ասեմ հետևայալը. դու գրել ես՝
> 
> 
> 
> ես քո գրածը շարունակում եմ՝ գնացել էր, պիտի աներ:
> 
> Եթե դու էդ մտքով չես ասել, ապա ասելուդ իմաստն էլ ուրեմ չեմ հասկանում, կներես:




Այդ խոսքովս ասում եմ, որ նա գիտակցաբար գնացել է սեր անելու,  

իսկ նա բոլոր տեղերում այնպես է ներկայանում թե իբր նրա մտքով անգամ դա չէր անցնում.

սա նշանակում է եղբայր որ ինքը կարգին հորինողա


այ հենց այստեղից էլ սկսվում է նրա մեծ սուտը 

Ասաց` գնանք խոսելու, ու մենք խոսելու համար, չգիտես ինչու, հայտնվեցինք «Վալենսիա» հյուրանոցային համալիրում»,- պատմում է Հասմիկը:

----------


## Զաքար

> Որ դու մի աղջկա հետ որոշես սեր անես ու գնաք հյուրանոց ու էդ աղջիկը չուզի ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով՝ վախ պահի վիճակի մասին, անկանխատեսելի դաշտանի սկսելու վիճակ, փոշմանի վերջապես, դնելու ես չորով ասես՝ չէ, եկել ենք, պիտի անենք ու որ ասի չէ, դնելու ես բռնաբարե՞ս:
> Էս նույն իրավիճակը թեմայի ամեն էջում քննարկվել ու խոսացվելա, ախր ինչի եք ժամանակ վատնում նույնն ասելու համար:
> Ցանկացած մարդ, ցանկացած պահի կարա փոշմանի ու իրա որոշումը փոխի, այ ախպեր,


Ես խոսքերդ տեղին կլինեին այն ժամանակ երբ աղջիկն ասեր գնացել էի սիրո, սակայ հետո չուզեցի ու բռնաբարվեցի  :Smile: 

բայց աղջիկ չի ասում թե գնացել էի  հյուրանոցային սենյակում սիրով զբաղվելու այլ գնացել էր զրուցելու էտ հյուրանոցային սենյակում .  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.06.2014)

----------


## Նիկեա

Երեկ մի պատմություն լսեցի ու մինչև հիմի էդ ամենը գլխիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում:
Ուրեմն էդ երիտասարդը հանդիպելով աղջկա ծնողների համառ դիմադրության, որոշում է փախցնել սիրեցյալին:Ես տեղյակ չեմ ու չգիտեմ էդ ամենը տեղի է ունեցել փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ թե չէ, բայց արդյունքում երիտասարդները կազմում են ընտանիք: Հետո սկսվում է մղձավանջը:Աղջիկը հղի էր ու պարզվում ա որ առաջնեկը աղջիկ պետքա ըլնի ու քանի որ օջախի ծուխը ծխեցնելու խնդիրը կար, կինն հարկադրաբար աբորտի է գնում:Նույն պատմությունը կրկնվում է երկրորդ ու երրորդ հղիույան ժամանակ, որից հետո երիտասարդ կնոջն այլևս վիճակված չէր զգալ մայրական բերկրանքը:Հիմա ամուսինը հարբեցող է ու իրանց տանը ստրկատիրական կարգեր են:Երբ իրան հարցնում են, թե ինիչ չի բաժանվում, ասում ա որ չի ուզում ընտանիքի անունը հանի, որ իրան ընտաիք ունեցողը կհասկանա բլա,բլա,բլա:
էս պատմությունը հաստատ միակը չի մեր իրականությունում:Ի՞նչի են շատերն ընտանիք համարում էն եսիմ ինչը, որը ընտանիք կոչվելուց շատ հեռու է, ու ի՞նչի են մտածում, որ եթե կինն ամուսնացավ զրկվում ա իր բոլոր իրավունքներից ու դառնում ամուսնու սեփակնությունը:

----------

CactuSoul (16.06.2014), erexa (14.06.2014), Freeman (14.06.2014), Vardik! (14.06.2014), Աթեիստ (14.06.2014), Տրիբուն (14.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա քննարկումը սրելու




> Քիբորդ ջան, կանխատեսողը մի թեթև կմտածի նաև կանխարգելելու մասին: 
> Ասածս մեղք չհամարվի, իմ մոտ մի պահ նենց տպավորություն ստացվեց, որ էդ աղջիկն իսկապես թաքցրել ու վախեցել է իր ընտանիքից: Չեմ կարաս հաստատ ասի, ոչ մեի չեմ ուզում վիրավորել:


Նենց տպավորություն չի, աղջիկն իսկապես շատ բան թաքցրել է, հավանաբար վախից, որովհետև մինչև հյուրանոցում բռնաբարության դեպքն ուրիշ բան էլ ա տեղի ունեցել.




> Շանտաժի, ֆիզիկական բռնության եւ սպառնալիքի միջոցով Արմենը 3 անգամ աղջկան ստիպել է մեքենայի մեջ սեռական բնույթի գործողություններ կատարել: «Խփում էր, մազերիցս էր քաշում, սպառնում էր, որ տեսագրությունը բոլորին ցույց կտա, չէր թողնում մեքենայից դուրս գամ»,- ասում է Հասմիկը:


Ես էստեղ ենթադրում եմ, որ ստիպել ա՝ օրալ սեքս անի: Ոնց հասկացա, մեզ մոտ դա բռնաբարության հոդվածի տակ չես անցկացնի, բայց որքան գիտեմ, արևմուտքում դա էլ ա բռնաբարություն համարվում: Այսինքն, ըստ էության, այս աղջկա նկատմամբ սեռական բռնությունը շարունակական բնույթ ա կրել: Ստեղ ուրիշ գործոն կա՝ շանտաժը: Էն պահից սկսած, որ տղայի մոտ հայտնվել ա տեսագրությունը, դեպքերը դուրս են եկել աղջկա հսկողությունից: Վախից ինքը գնալով էլի ու էլի տարբեր քայլերի ա գնացել, իսկ էդ գյադան էլ առիթից օգտվելով գնալով ավելի ու ավելի մեծ պահանջներ ա դրել աղջկա առաջ: Փաստորեն, բռնաբարությունը վերջին կաթիլն էր, վերջին քայլը, որ դա կարար աներ, որ նոր աղջիկը ոստիկանություն դիմեր: 

Բայց ասում եմ՝ ինքը անելանելի վիճակում ա եղել էն պահից սկսած, երբ տղայի ձեռքին տեսանյութ ա էղել: Ոստիկանություն դիմելուն պես դա կտարածվեր աշխարհով մեկ, չենթարկվելու դեպքում նույնպես: Հաշվի առնելով, որ ավանդապահ ընտանիքից ա, հաստատ ինքը հեչ չէր ուզենա էսպես նսեմանալ:

----------

Freeman (14.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> :Ի՞նչի են շատերն ընտանիք համարում էն եսիմ ինչը, որը ընտանիք կոչվելուց շատ հեռու է, ու ի՞նչի են մտածում, որ եթե կինն ամուսնացավ զրկվում ա իր բոլոր իրավունքներից ու դառնում ամուսնու սեփակնությունը:


Որովհետև շատերն ինչ տեսնում են այն էլ սովորում են, դա էլ գալիս է նրանից որ սեփական դատողություն/մտածելակերպ չունեն, որը հատուկ չէ մարդուն:
Հայ տղաներից շատերը գիտեն, որ կինը սուրբ է իրենց ընտանիքում, գիտեն պաշտպանել դրսից, սակայն ոչ ներսից, և չգիտեն նաև թե ինչպես վարվել նրա հետ:
Կինը պիտի հոգով, սրտով, մարմնով լինի տղայինն, որպես գանձ, բայց ոչ որպես իր/վեշ, նույնն էլ տղան կնոջը: 
Գանձ, որովհետև գանձի հետ երբեք չեն վարվում այնպես ինչպես վեշի/իրի հետ: Կարծում եմ տղաներին պետք է սովորացնել տարբերել գանձն իրից  :Smile:

----------

Vardik! (14.06.2014), Աթեիստ (14.06.2014), Նիկեա (14.06.2014)

----------


## Vardik!

Էս ու՞ր էիր, ես էլ ասում եմ ինչի՞ա լռում:  :Jpit: 
Բյուր, բայց արի թեման չսահմանափակենք մենակ էս աղջկա դեպքով:  :Smile: 
Լիքը ուրիշ դեպքեր կան, որ ավելի հաճախ են հանդիպում: 






> Որովհետև շատերն ինչ տեսնում են այն էլ սովորում են, դա էլ գալիս է նրանից որ սեփական դատողություն/մտածելակերպ չունեն, որը հատուկ չէ մարդուն:
> Հայ տղաներից շատերը գիտեն, որ կինը սուրբ է իրենց ընտանիքում, գիտեն պաշտպանել դրսից, սակայն ոչ ներսից, և չգիտեն նաև թե ինչպես վարվել նրա հետ:
> Կինը պիտի հոգով, սրտով, մարմնով լինի տղայինն, որպես գանձ, բայց ոչ որպես իր/վեշ, նույնն էլ տղան կնոջը: 
> Գանձ, որովհետև գանձի հետ երբեք չեն վարվում այնպես ինչպես վեշի/իրի հետ: Կարծում եմ տղաներին պետք է սովորացնել տարբերել գանձն իրից


Լավ ես ասում, իսկ ո՞վ պիտի տղային էդ ամենը սովորացնի: Մա՞յրը, որ բռնության ա ենթարկվում հոր կողմից ( հաճախ նաև ընտանիքի մյուս անդամների կողմից), դառնում ա վեշ, թե՞ հայրը, որ կնոջը դարձնում ա վեշ ու հոգեկան տրավմա հասցնում երեխաներին:

----------


## Rhayader

> Երեկ մի պատմություն լսեցի ու մինչև հիմի էդ ամենը գլխիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում:
> Ուրեմն էդ երիտասարդը հանդիպելով աղջկա ծնողների համառ դիմադրության, որոշում է փախցնել սիրեցյալին:Ես տեղյակ չեմ ու չգիտեմ էդ ամենը տեղի է ունեցել փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ թե չէ, բայց արդյունքում երիտասարդները կազմում են ընտանիք: Հետո սկսվում է մղձավանջը:Աղջիկը հղի էր ու պարզվում ա որ առաջնեկը աղջիկ պետքա ըլնի ու քանի որ օջախի ծուխը ծխեցնելու խնդիրը կար, կինն հարկադրաբար աբորտի է գնում:Նույն պատմությունը կրկնվում է երկրորդ ու երրորդ հղիույան ժամանակ, որից հետո երիտասարդ կնոջն այլևս վիճակված չէր զգալ մայրական բերկրանքը:Հիմա ամուսինը հարբեցող է ու իրանց տանը ստրկատիրական կարգեր են:Երբ իրան հարցնում են, թե ինիչ չի բաժանվում, ասում ա որ չի ուզում ընտանիքի անունը հանի, որ իրան ընտաիք ունեցողը կհասկանա բլա,բլա,բլա:
> էս պատմությունը հաստատ միակը չի մեր իրականությունում:Ի՞նչի են շատերն ընտանիք համարում էն եսիմ ինչը, որը ընտանիք կոչվելուց շատ հեռու է, ու ի՞նչի են մտածում, որ եթե կինն ամուսնացավ զրկվում ա իր բոլոր իրավունքներից ու դառնում ամուսնու սեփակնությունը:


Քո ասած դեպքը մի քիչ ուրիշ է, այդ դեպքում ասում են՝ ամեն մեկն իր էշ խելքից է տուժում:

----------

Նիկեա (14.06.2014), Տրիբուն (14.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Էս ու՞ր էիր, ես էլ ասում եմ ինչի՞ա լռում: 
> Բյուր, բայց արի թեման չսահմանափակենք մենակ էս աղջկա դեպքով: 
> Լիքը ուրիշ դեպքեր կան, որ ավելի հաճախ են հանդիպում: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Լավ ես ասում, իսկ ո՞վ պիտի տղային էդ ամենը սովորացնի: Մա՞յրը, որ բռնության ա ենթարկվում հոր կողմից ( հաճախ նաև ընտանիքի մյուս անդամների կողմից), դառնում ա վեշ, թե՞ հայրը, որ կնոջը դարձնում ա վեշ ու հոգեկան տրավմա հասցնում երեխաներին:


Եթե ընտանիքում չկա մեկն ով կգիտակցի ուրեմն խնդիր պետք է լուծեն այն քչերը որոնք գիտակցում են, բայց ասեմ դա չափազանց բարդ հարց է քանի որ, խոսքը գնում է համոզմունքների մասին, իսկ հանուն համոզմունքների պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ մարդը մինչև անգամ մահվանն է գնում ընդառաջ: Երբ հայացք ես գցում անցյալին տեսնում ես, որ աշխարհ/կյանքը քչերն են փոխում ու տանում առաջ սա էլ նրա համար եմ ասում, որ երբեք այդ շնոհալի քչերը չնկճվեն բարդություններին բախվելիս: Կարծում եմ այս խնդիրի լուծելումը  մանկապարտեզից պիտի սկսվի ու վերջանա համալսարաններում: Այս խնդիրը լուծվելու համար դար է պետք, որովհետև մարդուն հիմքից փոխելու խնդիր է սա

----------

Vardik! (14.06.2014), Նիկեա (14.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ես չեմ գռեհիկացնում, պարզապես ծանոթ եմ բռնաբարված կանանց հոգեբանությանը, նրա խոսքերում ապսուրդը չափազանց շատ է, 
> եթե նա գիտակցաբար չի գնացել մարմնական սիրո ապա ինչ էր անում հյուրանոցաին սենյակում? 
> մի խոսքով իմ կարծիքով աղջիկը մի ինչ որ հարցի շուրջ նեղվել է ու սա է հորինել. նորից եմ ասում աբսուրդը չափազանց շատ է նրա խոսքերում.
> ես տղուն չեմ արդարացնում. նրան հենց մեկը կարելի է պատժել նրա համար որ աղջկա վրա ձեռք է բարձրացրել


Եթե ինքն անգամ հյուրանոցի սենյակ գնացել է հանուն մարմնական սիրո, բայց վերջին պահին փոշմանել է, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իրեն պետք է բռնաբարեր այդ սուբյեկտը   :Sad:

----------


## Զաքար

> Եթե ինքն անգամ հյուրանոցի սենյակ գնացել է հանուն մարմնական սիրո, բայց վերջին պահին փոշմանել է, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իրեն պետք է բռնաբարեր այդ սուբյեկտը


Դու ճիշտ ես. ես նույնպես այդպես եմ մտածում, բայց այստեղ նման խնդիր չկա Alphone ջան, նա բացահայտ ստում է, միատ ուշադիր լսիր նրա ձայնագրությունը, նա մարդկանց հիմարի տեղ է դնում, մի թե հասուն աղջիկը կգնա հյուրանոցի սենյակ զուտ զրուցելու? գումարած նման ախմախի հետ:

----------


## Զաքար

> Եթե ընտանիքում չկա մեկն ով կգիտակցի ուրեմն խնդիր պետք է լուծեն այն քչերը որոնք գիտակցում են, բայց ասեմ դա չափազանց բարդ հարց է քանի որ, խոսքը գնում է համոզմունքների մասին, իսկ հանուն համոզմունքների պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ մարդը մինչև անգամ մահվանն է գնում ընդառաջ: Երբ հայացք ես գցում անցյալին տեսնում ես, որ աշխարհ/կյանքը քչերն են փոխում ու տանում առաջ սա էլ նրա համար եմ ասում, որ երբեք այդ շնոհալի քչերը չնկճվեն բարդություններին բախվելիս: Կարծում եմ այս խնդիրի լուծելումը  մանկապարտեզից պիտի սկսվի ու վերջանա համալսարաններում: Այս խնդիրը լուծվելու համար դար է պետք, որովհետև մարդուն հիմքից փոխելու խնդիր է սա


Օրինակ լավ կլինի, որ ազգասերներն ովքեր Երևանի հրապարակներից չգիտես ինչեր են ամբողջ օրը բղավում ու բղավում թող գնան կրթության շենքի առջև ու այնտեղ բղավեն `《մցրեք մեր կրթահամալիրներում բարոյագիտություն առարկան 》, որպեսի լավ բարոյապես կայուն սերունդ ունենանք, կարծում եմ սա է ազգասիրությունն ու սրանից է բխում ամեն բան:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Օրինակ լավ կլինի, որ ազգասերներն ովքեր Երևանի հրապարակներից չգիտես ինչեր են ամբողջ օրը բղավում ու բղավում թող գնան կրթության շենքի առջև ու այնտեղ բղավեն `《մցրեք մեր կրթահամալիրներում բարոյագիտություն առարկան 》, որպեսի լավ բարոյապես կայուն սերունդ ունենանք, կարծում եմ սա է ազգասիրությունն ու սրանից է բխում ամեն բան:


Բարոյագիտությու՞ն: Լավ էլի: Ու էդ ի՞նչ պիտի սովորացներ էդ առարկան:

----------

Chuk (14.06.2014), Աթեիստ (14.06.2014), Յոհաննես (14.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Բարոյագիտությու՞ն: Լավ էլի: Ու էդ ի՞նչ պիտի սովորացներ էդ առարկան:


Կախված ա տվյալ ուսուցչի բարոյականության աստիճանից  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (14.06.2014), Freeman (14.06.2014), Lílium (15.06.2014), Աթեիստ (14.06.2014), Զաքար (14.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (14.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Բարոյագիտությու՞ն: Լավ էլի: Ու էդ ի՞նչ պիտի սովորացներ էդ առարկան:


Այն որ տղան ինչպես պետք է լինի դրսում և ներսում, այն թե ինչպես պետք է լինի իսկական մարդը, այն թե ով է մարդը և հետևաբար ինչպես պետք է վարվել նրա հետ  :Smile:

----------


## Vardik!

> Եթե ընտանիքում չկա մեկն ով կգիտակցի ուրեմն խնդիր պետք է լուծեն այն քչերը որոնք գիտակցում են, բայց ասեմ դա չափազանց բարդ հարց է քանի որ, խոսքը գնում է համոզմունքների մասին, իսկ հանուն համոզմունքների պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ մարդը մինչև անգամ մահվանն է գնում ընդառաջ: Երբ հայացք ես գցում անցյալին տեսնում ես, որ աշխարհ/կյանքը քչերն են փոխում ու տանում առաջ սա էլ նրա համար եմ ասում, որ երբեք այդ շնոհալի քչերը չնկճվեն բարդություններին բախվելիս: Կարծում եմ այս խնդիրի լուծելումը  մանկապարտեզից պիտի սկսվի ու վերջանա համալսարաններում: Այս խնդիրը լուծվելու համար դար է պետք, որովհետև մարդուն հիմքից փոխելու խնդիր է սա





> Օրինակ լավ կլինի, որ ազգասերներն ովքեր Երևանի հրապարակներից չգիտես ինչեր են ամբողջ օրը բղավում ու բղավում թող գնան կրթության շենքի առջև ու այնտեղ բղավեն `《մցրեք մեր կրթահամալիրներում բարոյագիտություն առարկան 》, որպեսի լավ բարոյապես կայուն սերունդ ունենանք, կարծում եմ սա է ազգասիրությունն ու սրանից է բխում ամեն բան:


Բարդ է: Բոլորը սպասում են, որ ինչ-որ մեկն իրենց փոխարեն վերցնի ու ամեն ինչ կփոխի, իդեալական կդարձնի: 
Նա, ով գիտի ինչպես վարվել կնոջ հետ ու ինչպիսի ընտանիք է ուզում, սովորաբար կառուցում է էդպիսի ընտանիք ու կնոջը վերաբերվում գանձի նման:
Նա, ով չգիտի, չի էլ ուզում իմանալ, իրա համար դա կարևոր չի ու էն վերևի խմբի մարդկանց, մեղմ ասած, թույլ մարդ է համարում:

Նա, ով գիտակցում է, որ կնոջը պետք ա վերաբերվել գանձի նման, սովորաբար քիթը չի էլ մտցնում ուրիշի կյանք, ինչ է թե մի բան սովորացնի: 

Մենք չենք փոխվի էնքան ժամանակ, քանի ինքներս չենք ուզում դա: Քանի նշանվելուց նայում ենք աղջիկն ա բոյո՞վ, թե՞ տղան: Քանի լսում ենք, թե տվյալ աղջկա կամ տղայի մասին պատի տակ հավաքված պառավները ինչ են պատմում: Քանի մտածում ենք ամոթ ա անասուն մարդուց հեռանալը, որովհետև հերթական բամբասանքին չենք դիմանա: Քանի.... Ցուցակը երկարա: 
Ամեն մարդ ինքն ա իրա կյանքի տերը ու մենակ իր համար կարա պատասխան տա: 

Հա, մեկ էլ... Ախմախի հետ ա գնացել, ախմախի տեղ ա դնում ,թե ինչ, բայց հաստատ պատճառ ու արդարացում չէր եղածի համար: Մի կին էլ ինքն ա ու իրեն էլ պարտավոր են եթե ոչ գանձի պես, ապա գոնե հարգանքով վերաբերվելու:

----------

Alphaone (14.06.2014), Զաքար (14.06.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Կախված ա տվյալ ուսուցչի բարոյականության աստիճանից


Ինքը հաստատ մի հատ գերբարոյական կերպար կլինի, ամպերից ծնված ու լուսնի շողերով լվացված ;ճ




> Այն որ տղան ինչպես պետք է լինի դրսում և ներսում, այն թե ինչպես պետք է լինի իսկական մարդը, այն թե ով է մարդը և հետևաբար ինչպես պետք է վարվել նրա հետ


Էդ ի՞նչ ներս ու դրսի մասին ա խոսքը:  :LOL:  Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է իսկական մարդը: Իսկ ստի՞ց մարդը: Ո՞վ է որոշում էս ամեն ինչը: Կամ ո՞վ իրավունք ունի ինչ-որ մեկին սովորեցնել` ինչն է բարոյական, իսկ ինչը ոչ:
Կամ ի՞նչ եք կարծում, եթե նման առարկա մտցնեն, բռնաբարությունների ու բռնությունների թիվը կնվազի՞: Ես էդպես չեմ կարծում: 
Մեր երկրի բարոյական ստանդարտներին նայում ես, լացդ գալիս ա: Մնում էր մի հատ էլ տենց առարկա մտցնեին ու պրծ: Ավելի՛ բարոյական Հայաստան:

----------

Alphaone (14.06.2014), Chuk (14.06.2014), Աթեիստ (14.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Հա, մեկ էլ... Ախմախի հետ ա գնացել, ախմախի տեղ ա դնում ,թե ինչ, բայց հաստատ պատճառ ու արդարացում չէր եղածի համար: Մի կին էլ ինքն ա ու իրեն էլ պարտավոր են եթե ոչ գանձի պես, ապա գոնե հարգանքով վերաբերվելու:


Ես չեմ արդարացնու էտ ախմախին, նորից եմ ասում Վարդիկ ջան նա սրիկա է արածնել հետը, բայց աղջիկն էլ իր մեղավորությունն ունի, տղան լկտիությունն է արել, իսկ աղջիկը շարունակում է նրա սկսածը:
(Ես նմանատիպ շատ դեպքերի քնարկումներ եմ տեսել (իրական/երկողմանի) , բայց երբեք այսպիսի հոգեբանությամբ բռնաբարված կին չեմ տեսել: )
Լսելով այս կնոջը չգիտես թե որ ստին նայես, ուղղակի պետք է ուշշադիր լսել

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երեկ մի պատմություն լսեցի ու մինչև հիմի էդ ամենը գլխիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում:
> Ուրեմն էդ երիտասարդը հանդիպելով աղջկա ծնողների համառ դիմադրության, որոշում է փախցնել սիրեցյալին:Ես տեղյակ չեմ ու չգիտեմ էդ ամենը տեղի է ունեցել փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ թե չէ, բայց արդյունքում երիտասարդները կազմում են ընտանիք: Հետո սկսվում է մղձավանջը:Աղջիկը հղի էր ու պարզվում ա որ առաջնեկը աղջիկ պետքա ըլնի ու քանի որ օջախի ծուխը ծխեցնելու խնդիրը կար, կինն հարկադրաբար աբորտի է գնում:Նույն պատմությունը կրկնվում է երկրորդ ու երրորդ հղիույան ժամանակ, որից հետո երիտասարդ կնոջն այլևս վիճակված չէր զգալ մայրական բերկրանքը:Հիմա ամուսինը հարբեցող է ու իրանց տանը ստրկատիրական կարգեր են:Երբ իրան հարցնում են, թե ինիչ չի բաժանվում, ասում ա որ չի ուզում ընտանիքի անունը հանի, որ իրան ընտաիք ունեցողը կհասկանա բլա,բլա,բլա:
> էս պատմությունը հաստատ միակը չի մեր իրականությունում:Ի՞նչի են շատերն ընտանիք համարում էն եսիմ ինչը, որը ընտանիք կոչվելուց շատ հեռու է, ու ի՞նչի են մտածում, որ եթե կինն ամուսնացավ զրկվում ա իր բոլոր իրավունքներից ու դառնում ամուսնու սեփակնությունը:


Քանի որ էտ «առաջին երեխեն պիտի տղա լինի» անասությունը մեր մոտ շատ ա տարածված՝ մի շարք այլ եթիմ երկրների նման, արդեն քննարկվում ա օրենքի նախագիծ որով պտղի մինչև երեսուն շաբաթական դառնալը արգելվելույա ծնողներին հայտնել ապագա երեխայի սեռը: 

Իսկ էտ քո ասած դեպքը էն դեպքերից ա, երբ կոնկրետ կարելի ա մեղադրել կնոջը: Նախ պիտի աբորտ չաներ, երկրորդ, իրան ոչ մեկը զոռով չի ստիպում շարունակել ապրել էտ անասունի հետ:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2014), Vardik! (14.06.2014), Աթեիստ (14.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կախված ա տվյալ ուսուցչի բարոյականության աստիճանից


Ինձ թվում ա՝ շատ ա պետք մեզ էդ բարոյականությունը, թե բարոյագիտությունը, որ էս մեր այլասերված հայկական բարոյականության ճիրաններից դուրս գանք վերջապես ու հասկանանք վերջապես, որ բարոյականությունը աղջկա սեռական կյանքի բացակաւոյթամբ չի սահմանափակվում, ավելին՝ դրա հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Ուզեցա թվարկեմ վերջերս աղմուկ հանած իսկական անբարոյականության մի քանի ակնառու դեպքեր, էն էլ հասկացա, որ վայթե կյանքս չհերիքի: Նենց որ կատակը մի կողմ, արժե որ մեզ մոտ բարոյագիտություն, իրոք, դասավանդվի:

----------

Զաքար (14.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (14.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Էդ ի՞նչ ներս ու դրսի մասին ա խոսքը:  Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է իսկական մարդը: Իսկ ստի՞ց մարդը: Ո՞վ է որոշում էս ամեն ինչը: Կամ ո՞վ իրավունք ունի ինչ-որ մեկին սովորեցնել` ինչն է բարոյական, իսկ ինչը ոչ:
> Կամ ի՞նչ եք կարծում, եթե նման առարկա մտցնեն, բռնաբարությունների ու բռնությունների թիվը կնվազի՞: Ես էդպես չեմ կարծում: 
> Մեր երկրի բարոյական ստանդարտներին նայում ես, լացդ գալիս ա: Մնում էր մի հատ էլ տենց առարկա մտցնեին ու պրծ: Ավելի՛ բարոյական Հայաստան:


Մարդագայլուկ իսկական մարդն նա է ով հանուն վեհ գաղափարների և առարկաների չի անտեսում Մարդուն, իսկական մարդն նա է ով չի կպնում ուրիշի արժանապատվությանն այլև հարգում է, իսկական մարդը նա ով հարգում է դիմացինի ինքնատիպությունը և իր գործողություններում հաշվի է նստում դիմացինի կարծիքի հետ: 
Եթե սրա շուրջ լինի առարկայի դասավանդումն ապա վստահ եմ, որ զգալի չափով գրողի ծոցը կկորչեն այդ բռիությունները/գազանությունները: Վստահ եմ, որ նման մարդկանցից բախկացած հասարակությունում, հանրությունում կտիրի Բարոն:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ շատ ա պետք մեզ էդ բարոյականությունը, թե բարոյագիտությունը, որ էս մեր այլասերված հայկական բարոյականության ճիրաններից դուրս գանք վերջապես ու հասկանանք վերջապես, որ բարոյականությունը աղջկա սեռական կյանքի բացակաւոյթամբ չի սահմանափակվում, ավելին՝ դրա հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Ուզեցա թվարկեմ վերջերս աղմուկ հանած իսկական անբարոյականության մի քանի ակնառու դեպքեր, էն էլ հասկացա, որ վայթե կյանքս չհերիքի: Նենց որ կատակը մի կողմ, արժե որ մեզ մոտ բարոյագիտություն, իրոք, դասավանդվի:


Շին ջան, բարոյականությունն ինքն ա շատ վերացական հասկացություն: Իմ ու քո, քո ու Զաքարի, Զաքարի ու Մարդագայլուկի բարոյականության ընկալումներն են անգամ տարբերվում: Ես կարծում եմ, որ չպետք է լինի առարկա, որում ցանկացած սահմանում լինելու ա վիճելի մեկ ուրիշի կողից:

----------

Alphaone (15.06.2014), Freeman (16.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (14.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, բարոյականությունն ինքն ա շատ վերացական հասկացություն: Իմ ու քո, քո ու Զաքարի, Զաքարի ու Մարդագայլուկի բարոյականության ընկալումներն են անգամ տարբերվում: Ես կարծում եմ, որ չպետք է լինի առարկա, որում ցանկացած սահմանում լինելու ա վիճելի մեկ ուրիշի կողից:


Մի խոսքով՝ փրկություն, բուժում չկա՞ :Jpit:  Իմ վերջին հույսն էլ դպրոցն էր:

----------

Alphaone (14.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Շին ջան, բարոյականությունն ինքն ա շատ վերացական հասկացություն: Իմ ու քո, քո ու Զաքարի, Զաքարի ու Մարդագայլուկի բարոյականության ընկալումներն են անգամ տարբերվում: Ես կարծում եմ, որ չպետք է լինի առարկա, որում ցանկացած սահմանում լինելու ա վիճելի մեկ ուրիշի կողից:


Չուկ ջան համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, բայց մասամբ, չես կարծում որ որոշ բարոյական արժեքներ պիտի լինեն համամարդկային?

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, բայց մասամբ, չես կարծում որ որոշ բարոյական արժեքներ պիտի լինեն համամարդկային?


Համամարդկային բարոյական արժեքը դպրոցում չի, որ պետք ա սովորացնեն, ավելի ճիշտ դպրոցում էլ կարող են սովորացնել, բայց դրա համար առարկայի կարիք չկա:

----------

Vardik! (14.06.2014), Աթեիստ (14.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (14.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Համամարդկային բարոյական արժեքը դպրոցում չի, որ պետք ա սովորացնեն, ավելի ճիշտ դպրոցում էլ կարող են սովորացնել, բայց դրա համար առարկայի կարիք չկա:


Ես որ այսօրվա երիտասարդությանը հայացք եմ գցում հասկանում եմ, շատ քչերնեն ովքեր չունեն այդ դաստիրակության կարգը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Համամարդկային բարոյական արժեքը դպրոցում չի, որ պետք ա սովորացնեն, ավելի ճիշտ դպրոցում էլ կարող են սովորացնել, բայց դրա համար առարկայի կարիք չկա:


Ես կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ «բարոյական արժեքները» նպաստում են բռնաբարություններին, ոչ թե խանգարում:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (14.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Մարդագայլուկ իսկական մարդն նա է ով հանուն վեհ գաղափարների և առարկաների չի անտեսում Մարդուն, իսկական մարդն նա է ով չի կպնում ուրիշի արժանապատվությանն այլև հարգում է, իսկական մարդը նա ով հարգում է դիմացինի ինքնատիպությունը և իր գործողություններում հաշվի է նստում դիմացինի կարծիքի հետ: 
> Եթե սրա շուրջ լինի առարկայի դասավանդումն ապա վստահ եմ, որ զգալի չափով գրողի ծոցը կկորչեն այդ բռիությունները/գազանությունները: Վստահ եմ, որ նման մարդկանցից բախկացած հասարակությունում, հանրությունում կտիրի Բարոն:


Մհմ, շատ վերացական բաներ ես ասում:
Լավ, սենց մի բան: Դու տեղյա՞կ ես, թե մեր երկրում որոնք են համարվում բարոյականության չափանիշները: Օրինակ ոչ կույս ու չամուսնացած աղջկան համարում են անբարոյական ու ինքը լիքը սոված տղաների ու չբավարարված կանանց համար կարող է պոտենցիալ թիրախ հանդիսանալ: Ես լիքը աղջիկների գիտեմ, ովքեր բռնության են ենթարկվել հենց մենակ կույս չլինելու համար: Մինչդեռ տղամարդը, ով մարդ է ծեծում, համարվում է իսկական տղամարդ: Դու համաձայն ե՞ս սրա հետ: Դու համաձայն ե՞ս, որ էս հիմքի վրա մի բան էլ սկսեն ավելի բարձր ամբիոններից բարոյականություն քարոզել: Էլ չեմ խոսում, որ մեր երկրում դեռ չեն հասկացել, որ էդ անտեր բարոյականություն կոչվածը խիստ անձնական բան է, գրեթե կարծիքի համարժեք: Էնքան տարբեր կարող են լինել բարոյականության մասին պատկերացումները: Բայց մեր երկրում դեռ հոտային վիճակներ են տիրում, եթե հարևան Վարդուշն ասել ա, որ էս աղջիկն անբարոյական ա, ուրեմն ինքն անբարոյական ա: Կամ եթե քուչի տղեքը լպիրշ բերանները բացել ու հետևից շվշվացնում են, ուրեմն ինքը վատ աղջիկ ա, հեռու՛ մնալ իրանից, թե չէ կասեն, որ ես էլ եմ վատ աղջիկ: 

Հա, ինչ էի ասում, ողջ կյանքումս բարոյականություն բառը երևի էսքան օգտագործած չկայի: Գնամ գլուխս սառը ջրի մեջ դնեմ:

----------

Vardik! (14.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

լավ, մի քիչ ջրկացեք հլը  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մհմ, շատ վերացական բաներ ես ասում:
> Լավ, սենց մի բան: Դու տեղյա՞կ ես, թե մեր երկրում որոնք են համարվում բարոյականության չափանիշները: Օրինակ ոչ կույս ու չամուսնացած աղջկան համարում են անբարոյական ու ինքը լիքը սոված տղաների ու չբավարարված կանանց համար կարող է պոտենցիալ թիրախ հանդիսանալ: Ես լիքը աղջիկների գիտեմ, ովքեր բռնության են ենթարկվել հենց մենակ կույս չլինելու համար: Մինչդեռ տղամարդը, ով մարդ է ծեծում, համարվում է իսկական տղամարդ: Դու համաձայն ե՞ս սրա հետ: Դու համաձայն ե՞ս, որ էս հիմքի վրա մի բան էլ սկսեն ավելի բարձր ամբիոններից բարոյականություն քարոզել: Էլ չեմ խոսում, որ մեր երկրում դեռ չեն հասկացել, որ էդ անտեր բարոյականություն կոչվածը խիստ անձնական բան է, գրեթե կարծիքի համարժեք: Էնքան տարբեր կարող են լինել բարոյականության մասին պատկերացումները: Բայց մեր երկրում դեռ հոտային վիճակներ են տիրում, եթե հարևան Վարդուշն ասել ա, որ էս աղջիկն անբարոյական ա, ուրեմն ինքն անբարոյական ա: Կամ եթե քուչի տղեքը լպիրշ բերանները բացել ու հետևից շվշվացնում են, ուրեմն ինքը վատ աղջիկ ա, հեռու՛ մնալ իրանից, թե չէ կասեն, որ ես էլ եմ վատ աղջիկ: 
> 
> Հա, ինչ էի ասում, ողջ կյանքումս բարոյականություն բառը երևի էսքան օգտագործած չկայի: Գնամ գլուխս սառը ջրի մեջ դնեմ:


Մեկ էլ Գոռ Թամազյանն էր տենց «վեհ, սին» բառեր օգտագործում, վերջը տեսանք, ինչ եղավ  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Մհմ, շատ վերացական բաներ ես ասում:
> Լավ, սենց մի բան: Դու տեղյա՞կ ես, թե մեր երկրում որոնք են համարվում բարոյականության չափանիշները: Օրինակ ոչ կույս ու չամուսնացած աղջկան համարում են անբարոյական ու ինքը լիքը սոված տղաների ու չբավարարված կանանց համար կարող է պոտենցիալ թիրախ հանդիսանալ: Ես լիքը աղջիկների գիտեմ, ովքեր բռնության են ենթարկվել հենց մենակ կույս չլինելու համար: Մինչդեռ տղամարդը, ով մարդ է ծեծում, համարվում է իսկական տղամարդ: Դու համաձայն ե՞ս սրա հետ: Դու համաձայն ե՞ս, որ էս հիմքի վրա մի բան էլ սկսեն ավելի բարձր ամբիոններից բարոյականություն քարոզել: Էլ չեմ խոսում, որ մեր երկրում դեռ չեն հասկացել, որ էդ անտեր բարոյականություն կոչվածը խիստ անձնական բան է, գրեթե կարծիքի համարժեք: Էնքան տարբեր կարող են լինել բարոյականության մասին պատկերացումները: Բայց մեր երկրում դեռ հոտային վիճակներ են տիրում, եթե հարևան Վարդուշն ասել ա, որ էս աղջիկն անբարոյական ա, ուրեմն ինքն անբարոյական ա: Կամ եթե քուչի տղեքը լպիրշ բերանները բացել ու հետևից շվշվացնում են, ուրեմն ինքը վատ աղջիկ ա, հեռու՛ մնալ իրանից, թե չէ կասեն, որ ես էլ եմ վատ աղջիկ: 
> 
> Հա, ինչ էի ասում, ողջ կյանքումս բարոյականություն բառը երևի էսքան օգտագործած չկայի: Գնամ գլուխս սառը ջրի մեջ դնեմ:


Մարդագայլուկ ջան քո բոլոր թվարկածները ներառվում են իմ ասածների շրջանակներում: 
Եթե մարդու մեջ լինեն իմ թվարկածներն ապա ակամայից կվերանա քո թվարկված ամեն մի ախտանիշը մարդու միջից, որն այսօր շատերի մեջ դարձել է կայուն հատկանիշ: 



Իսկ Վարդուշ տոտայի մասով ասեմ նա դեռ շարունակում է փնթփնթալ որովհետև իրեն լսողներ կան, շունն իր շուն հալով սսկվում է երբ լսող չունի  :Smile:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> լավ, մի քիչ ջրկացեք հլը


Nirvana-ն էլ մի հատ երգ ունի` Rape me էր, ինչ էր  :Jpit:  դա էլ կարա որպես դեսերտ անցնի

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Ես կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ «բարոյական արժեքները» նպաստում են բռնաբարություններին, ոչ թե խանգարում:


Հա, ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ էս մտքի հետ: Ինչքան շատ են բարոյա-ով սկսվող ու վերջացող ցանկացած բառ առաջ բրդում, էնքան ավելի ա ք*քմեջ լինում ամեն ինչ:




> Մեկ էլ Գոռ Թամազյանն էր տենց «վեհ, սին» բառեր օգտագործում, վերջը տեսանք, ինչ եղավ


Հույս ունեմ էս էդ դեպքը չի  :Jpit:  




> Մարդագայլուկ ջան քո բոլոր թվարկածները ներառվում են իմ ասածների շրջանակներում: 
> Եթե մարդու մեջ լինեն իմ թվարկածներն ապա ակամայից կվերանա քո թվարկված ամեն մի ախտանիշը մարդու միջից, որն այսօր շատերի մեջ դարձել է կայուն հատկանիշ: 
> 
> Իսկ Վարդուշ տոտայի մասով ասեմ նա դեռ շարունակում է փնթփնթալ որովհետև իրեն լսողներ կան, շունն իր շուն հալով սսկվում է երբ լսող չունի


Հենց բարոյականություն բառը սկսեն ավելի քիչ օգտագործել, ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի: Իսկ դու մի բան էլ առաջարկում ես բերեն դասավանդեն: Չէ, շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (14.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լրջին ենք տալիս
Էս աղջիկը բռնաբարվել ա, թե ինչ ա համաձայնել ա, որ բարի մշտական հաճախորդն իրան տուն տանի: Ու ինքը հարցնում ա՝ ինչ ա թե կարմիր եմ հագել, կարո՞ղ ա գիտես պիտի բռնաբարես:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (14.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Հենց բարոյականություն բառը սկսեն ավելի քիչ օգտագործել, ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի: Իսկ դու մի բան էլ առաջարկում ես բերեն դասավանդեն: Չէ, շնորհակալություն


Համամիտ չեմ քեզ հետ, ես նախնտրում եմ մարդը մարդու հանդեպ գիտակցաբար ջերմություն հաղորդի ոչ թե եվրոպայի պես լինեն սառն անունն էլ դնեն նրա կյանքն է ինքը գիտի  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համամիտ չեմ քեզ հետ, ես նախնտրում եմ մարդը մարդու հանդեպ գիտակցաբար ջերմություն հաղորդի ոչ թե եվրոպայի պես լինեն սառն անունն էլ դնեն նրա կյանքն է ինքը գիտի


Եվրոպայում սառը չեն  :Smile:  Ու ընդհանրապես, Եվրոպան մեծ հասկացություն ա, տարբեր տեղերում տարբեր ձևի ա:

----------


## Զաքար

> Եվրոպայում սառը չեն  Ու ընդհանրապես, Եվրոպան մեծ հասկացություն ա, տարբեր տեղերում տարբեր ձևի ա:


Դե ոչ բոլորին նիկատի ունեմ, բայց որքանով հասցրել եմ իմանալ մեծ մասը սառն են  :Smile:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Համամիտ չեմ քեզ հետ, ես նախնտրում եմ մարդը մարդու հանդեպ գիտակցաբար ջերմություն հաղորդի ոչ թե եվրոպայի պես լինեն սառն անունն էլ դնեն նրա կյանքն է ինքը գիտի


Հա հեչ, բարոյականություն վառենք, տաքանանք:
Մեկ էլ չհասկացա, թե Եվրոպան ինչ կապ ուներ:

----------


## Գոգարիկ

Ժողովուրդ ոնց ասում ա տատիկս մարդ իրանից պտի ունենա, հիմա 2-ն էլ մեղավոր են:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ինձ զարմացնում ա, որ քսան էջ կանանց նկատմամբ բռնություն եք քննակում, բայց Նիգերիայի վերջին դեպքերին ոչ մեկդ չանրադաձավ: «Պոռնկության» դեմ նման գաղափարական լուրջ բռնություններն են թեմա. թե չէ ձեր ես կենցաղային բռնությունները սեռից անկախ են. մարդ հորմոնների ազդեցության տակ մարդ էլ կսպանի, տղամարդ, կին, նշանակություն չունի:

----------

Rhayader (14.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (14.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Հա հեչ, բարոյականություն վառենք, տաքանանք:
> Մեկ էլ չհասկացա, թե Եվրոպան ինչ կապ ուներ:


Ուղղակի օրինակ էր վերը գրածս ավելի ըմբեռնելի դարձնելու համար

----------


## Զաքար

> Ինձ զարմացնում ա, որ քսան էջ կանանց նկատմամբ բռնություն եք քննակում, բայց Նիգերիայի վերջին դեպքերին ոչ մեկդ չանրադաձավ: «Պոռնկության» դեմ նման գաղափարական լուրջ բռնություններն են թեմա. թե չէ ձեր ես կենցաղային բռնությունները սեռից անկախ են. մարդ հորմոնների ազդեցության տակ մարդ էլ կսպանի, տղամարդ, կին, նշանակություն չունի:


Մենք արդեն անցել ենք ընդհանուր բարոյագիտության թեմային  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ոչ բոլորին նիկատի ունեմ, բայց որքանով հասցրել եմ իմանալ մեծ մասը սառն են


Սառն են, զատո կանանց նկատմամբ բռնություններն ավելի քիչ են:

----------


## Զաքար

> Սառն են, զատո կանանց նկատմամբ բռնություններն ավելի քիչ են:



Դա լավ է, որ քիչ է. ավելի լավ կլինի որ ընդանրապես չլինի:
Ես իմ կյանքում այդպես էլ չհասկացա թե ինչ աստիճանի է դառնում տղեն երբ ձեռք է բարձրացնում կին արմատի վրա,

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես երջանիկ կլնեմ, որ սաղ թքեն բարոյականության վրա, ու սկսեն ղեկավարվել ՕՐԵՆՔով։
Օրենքից էն կողմ բան չպիտի լինի։

Օրենքը թույլ ա՞ տալիս որ աղջիկը օրը վեց հոգու հետ սեքսով զբաղվի, ուրեմն ով որ դա համարում ա սխալ (անբարոյական), թող գլուխը տա պատովը։ ՊՐԾ։
Էս ա ճիշտը։
Օրենքն արեգելո՞ւմ ա ամուսնուն ծեծել կնոջը, ուրեմն կինը պետք ա թքի ամոթի վրա էլ, նամուսի վրա էլ ու դիմի ոստիկանություն։

Իսկ քանի դեռ մեր մոտ օրենքի գլխից թռնում են նամուսի, ամոթի, թասիբի ու նման բաների համար, երկիրը մնալու ա նույն պոռնկանոցը։

----------

Rhayader (14.06.2014), Sagittarius (15.06.2014), Vardik! (14.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (15.06.2014), Մուշու (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> աղջիկը օրը վեց հոգու հետ սեքսով զբաղվի


Պեռվա  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2014), Աթեիստ (14.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Ես երջանիկ կլնեմ, որ սաղ թքեն բարոյականության վրա, ու սկսեն ղեկավարվել ՕՐԵՆՔով։
> Օրենքից էն կողմ բան չպիտի լինի։
> 
> Օրենքը թույլ ա՞ տալիս որ աղջիկը օրը վեց հոգու հետ սեքսով զբաղվի, ուրեմն ով որ դա համարում ա սխալ (անբարոյական), թող գլուխը տա պատովը։ ՊՐԾ։
> Էս ա ճիշտը։
> Օրենքն արեգելո՞ւմ ա ամուսնուն ծեծել կնոջը, ուրեմն կինը պետք ա թքի ամոթի վրա էլ, նամուսի վրա էլ ու դիմի ոստիկանություն։
> 
> Իսկ քանի դեռ մեր մոտ օրենքի գլխից թռնում են նամուսի, ամոթի, թասիբի ու նման բաների համար, երկիրը մնալու ա նույն պոռնկանոցը։


ԱմԷն




> Պեռվա


Ռայ, եթե ուժդ կհերիքի 6 անգամն էլ դու անես, ուրեմ կարաս լինես պեռվա, ֆտառո, տռեծիմ չիտվոռտի, պյատի, շեստո  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (14.06.2014), Աթեիստ (14.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, եթե ուժդ կհերիքի 6 անգամն էլ դու անես, ուրեմ կարաս լինես պեռվա, ֆտառո, տռեծիմ չիտվոռտի, պյատի, շեստո


 :LOL:  Տարիքս ների՝ ուժս էլ երևի հերիքի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ «բարոյական արժեքները» նպաստում են բռնաբարություններին, ոչ թե խանգարում:


Եթե հավես ունես, ապացուցի: Ես համաձայն եմ, բայց փաստարկված գրառում կարդալը հաճելի կլինի:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե հավես ունես, ապացուցի: Ես համաձայն եմ, բայց փաստարկված գրառում կարդալը հաճելի կլինի:


Ապեր, իրան մի շեղի, հիմա ինքը մտածում ա, կարա 6 հատ թե չէ, կարողա և փորձում էլ ա դաժե  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե հավես ունես, ապացուցի: Ես համաձայն եմ, բայց փաստարկված գրառում կարդալը հաճելի կլինի:


Չուկ, նայիր, բարոյականությունը փոխհարաբերությունների կանոնակարգված համակարգ է, որը պարտադրվում է հասարակության կողմից: Իմ դրույթն այն է, որ փոխհարաբերությունները նորմալ դեպքում կարգավորվում են էմպատիայի միջոցով. մարդն առաջնորդվում է դիմացինի զգացմունքների իր ընկալմամբ: Այսինքն, եթե ես ուզում եմ Ա մարդուն հաճույք/ցավ պատճառել, ես կատարում եմ գործողություն, որն իմ ընկալմամբ իրեն հաճույք/ցավ կպատճառի, ու կողմնորոշվում եմ, արդյոք իմ գործողությունն իր նպատակին հասել է, էմպատիայի միջոցով: Էմպատիան ենթադրում է, որ ես նաև կիսում եմ դիմացինի զգացողությունները: Այսինքն, որոշակի գործողություններ, որոնք ես ինքս իմ նկատմամբ չէի կարողանա հանդուրժել, ես չեմ կարողանա անել դիմացինի նկատմամբ, մինչև ինքս ինձ չհամոզեմ, որ դիմացինն ինձ հավասար մարդ չի, մինչև չբթացնեմ էմպատիան: Բարոյականությունը ստեղծված է էմպատիային փոխարինելու համար՝ ենթադրելով, որ ամեն մարդու համար անհատական էմպատիան կիրառելի չի մեծ մասշտաբով: Այն, լինելով արհեստական ստեղծված երևույթ, ենթակա է փոփոխման ու, ինչպես ամեն ինչ հասարակության մեջ, կարող է ունենալ տարբեր մարդկանց համար հիմնավորված ու չհիմնավորված կետեր:

Կարևոր խնդիրն այն է, որ բարոյականությունը ճկուն չի, ի տարբերություն մարդու հոգեբանության. մարդը, երբ կորցնում է կողմնորոշումը, կառչում է նրանից, բայց այլ դեպքերում հաճախ փորձում է այն շրջանցել, փնտրել կողմնակի մեկնաբանություններ, որոնք բարոյականության տեսանկյունից իր արարքներն ընդունելի կդարձնեն: Կամ ժխտում է բարոյականության գաղափարն ընդհանրապես: Բայց քանի որ իր էմպատիայի ունակությունն ատրոֆիայի է ենթարկվել՝ առօրյա հարաբերություններում չկիրառվելու հետևանքով, մարդը դառնում է ընդունակ տարբեր արարքների, որոնք այս կամ այն կերպ հաշվի չեն նստի դիմացինի զգացմունքների հետ:

Սա բացատրում է այն օրինաչափությունը, թե ինչու են խիստ հավատացյալ, մանկուց երեխաներին «բարոյական դաստիարակություն» պարադրող ընտանիքներից առավել հաճախ դուրս գալիս ոչ միայն այդ բարոյականության հակադրությանն՝ այսպես կոչված «անբարոյականությանը» հետևողականորեն հետևող մարդիկ, այլ նաև բռնաբարողներ, սերիական մարդասպաններ և այլոք: Նույն կալկուլյատորի ու մտքում գործողություններ կատարելու պահն է: Եթե կալկուլյատորը գցում ես մի կողմ, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կարող ես մտքում թվաբանական գործողություններ կատարել, նամանավանդ եթե միտքդ իր ձևավորման պահին կալկուլյատորից կախման մեջ է հայտնվել: Պարզապես դառնում ես հումանիտար  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (15.06.2014), Աթեիստ (14.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (15.06.2014), Մուշու (15.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ապեր, իրան մի շեղի, հիմա ինքը մտածում ա, կարա 6 հատ թե չէ, կարողա և փորձում էլ ա դաժե


Ձախ ձեռքս շնորհակալություն էր հայտնում գաղափարը տալու համար  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2014), Աթեիստ (14.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Ձախ ձեռքս շնորհակալություն էր հայտնում գաղափարը տալու համար


Դու ձախլիկ ե՞ս, աջով ոնց որ թե ավելի հարմարա, հլա սպասի կենտորնանամ  :LOL:

----------


## Զաքար

> Ես երջանիկ կլնեմ, որ սաղ թքեն բարոյականության վրա, ու սկսեն ղեկավարվել ՕՐԵՆՔով։
> Օրենքից էն կողմ բան չպիտի լինի։
> 
> Օրենքը թույլ ա՞ տալիս որ աղջիկը օրը վեց հոգու հետ սեքսով զբաղվի, ուրեմն ով որ դա համարում ա սխալ (անբարոյական), թող գլուխը տա պատովը։ ՊՐԾ։
> Էս ա ճիշտը։
> Օրենքն արեգելո՞ւմ ա ամուսնուն ծեծել կնոջը, ուրեմն կինը պետք ա թքի ամոթի վրա էլ, նամուսի վրա էլ ու դիմի ոստիկանություն։
> 
> Իսկ քանի դեռ մեր մոտ օրենքի գլխից թռնում են նամուսի, ամոթի, թասիբի ու նման բաների համար, երկիրը մնալու ա նույն պոռնկանոցը։


Այդ քո ասած օրենքը մի հասկացությունն է որի էական պրեդիկատորներն իրենց էությամբ պարկեշտություն են ցույց տալիս: Բայց և կան նաև այնպիսի օրենքներ, որոնք միայն կործանման են տանում ինչպիսին ` հոմոսեքսուալիստների ազատությունը, սա բնությանը մի հակա բան է, որը միայն մարդ արարածի կործանմանն է տանում, դուրս է գալիս, որ ոչ բոլոր օրենքների էությունն է որ ցույց է տալիս պարկեշտություն:  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Այդ քո ասած օրենքը մի հասկացությունն է որի էական պրեդիկատորներն իրենց էությամբ պարկեշտություն են ցույց տալիս: Բայց և կան նաև այնպիսի օրենքներ, որոնք միայն կործանման են տանում ինչպիսին ` հոմոսեքսուալիստների ազատությունը, սա բնությանը մի հակա բան է, որը միայն մարդ արարածի կործանմանն է տանում, դուրս է գալիս, որ ոչ բոլոր օրենքների էությունն է որ ցույց է տալիս պարկեշտություն:


Իհարկե, հոմոսեքսուալներին որ ազատություն տանք, կարող է հանկարծ Անտարկտիդայի սառույցները հալեն  :LOL: 

Մարդագայլուկ, ես զգուշացնում էի, որ վեհ ու սինը Թամազյանից հեռու չի ընկնում  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այդ քո ասած օրենքը մի հասկացությունն է որի էական պրեդիկատորներն իրենց էությամբ պարկեշտություն են ցույց տալիս: Բայց և կան նաև այնպիսի օրենքներ, որոնք միայն կործանման են տանում ինչպիսին ` հոմոսեքսուալիստների ազատությունը, սա բնությանը մի հակա բան է, որը միայն մարդ արարածի կործանմանն է տանում, դուրս է գալիս, որ ոչ բոլոր օրենքների էությունն է որ ցույց է տալիս պարկեշտություն:


Շարունակեմ միտքս։

Եթե օրենքը չի արգելում օրը վեց անգամ սեքսով զբաղվել քրոջս, նույն սեռի ընկերոջս ու շանս հետ, ուրեմն գլուխը պատովն ա տալիս էն արարածը, որը պետք ա դա ինձ արգելի։

----------

Chuk (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Շարունակեմ միտքս։
> 
> Եթե օրենքը չի արգելում օրը վեց անգամ սեքսով զբաղվել քրոջս, նույն սեռի ընկերոջս ու շան*ս* հետ, ուրեմն գլուխը պատովն ա տալիս էն արարածը, որը պետք ա դա ինձ արգելի։


Ապատեղեկատվություն ես տարածում. դուք շուն չունեք  :Angry2:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Շարունակեմ միտքս։
> 
> Եթե օրենքը չի արգելում օրը վեց անգամ սեքսով զբաղվել քրոջս, նույն սեռի ընկերոջս ու շանս հետ, ուրեմն գլուխը պատովն ա տալիս էն արարածը, որը պետք ա դա ինձ արգելի։


Առաջինն ասողը դա կլինի բնությունը, մարդուն սնողը և նոր հետո նրան լսողը,
Բնությանն չլսելը հեչ լավ բան չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Զաքար

> Իհարկե, հոմոսեքսուալներին որ ազատություն տանք, կարող է հանկարծ Անտարկտիդայի սառույցները հալեն


լավ ասեցիր :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> Իհարկե, հոմոսեքսուալներին որ ազատություն տանք, կարող է հանկարծ Անտարկտիդայի սառույցները հալեն 
> 
> Մարդագայլուկ, ես զգուշացնում էի, որ վեհ ու սինը Թամազյանից հեռու չի ընկնում





> լավ ասեցիր


Ռայ, ինձ թվում ա, թե քո ասածը ճիշտ չեն հասկացել  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (15.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Ռայ, ինձ թվում ա, թե քո ասածը ճիշտ չեն հասկացել


ապա պարզաբանիր

----------


## Alphaone

> ապա բացատրիր


Երևի Բայանը գա, ավելի լավ բացատրի, ես էս թեմայում էնքան հիմարություն եմ թույլ տվել, որ էս խմած հալսի սկսեմ բացատրել, արդեն Գինեսի գրքում կհյատնվեմ, ուր հեչ չեմ ուզում լինել  :LOL:

----------


## Զաքար

> Երևի Բայանը գա, ավելի լավ բացատրի, ես էս թեմայում էնքան հիմարություն եմ թույլ տվել, որ էս խմած հալսի սկսեմ բացատրել, արդեն Գինեսի գրքում կհյատնվեմ, ուր հեչ չեմ ուզում լինել


Լավ  :Smile:

----------


## Զաքար

> Լավ


դու էլ քիչ խմիր էլի տնաշեն  :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Տարածքում հայտնվել է հերթական բարոյագետը, ով կոչ է անում բնությանը հակառակ չգնալու համար բնությանը հակառակ գնալ  :Think:   :Cray:

----------

Alphaone (15.06.2014), Chuk (15.06.2014), Nihil (15.06.2014), Rhayader (15.06.2014), Sagittarius (15.06.2014), Աթեիստ (15.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (15.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Բայ,անդուր բաներ չգրես, կռիվ կանեմ հետդ  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Երևի Բայանը գա, ավելի լավ բացատրի, ես էս թեմայում էնքան հիմարություն եմ թույլ տվել, որ էս խմած հալսի սկսեմ բացատրել, արդեն Գինեսի գրքում կհյատնվեմ, ուր հեչ չեմ ուզում լինել


Ալֆա, դու գիտե՞ս, որ Մեծ Բրիտանիայում նույնասեռականների ամուսնություններն ընդունելուց հետո մոլորակի մթնոլորտի ջերմաստիճանը բարձրացել է  :LOL: 

Ինչ բացատրես էս մարդուն, ինքը երբ տիրոջհիշատակ էր, ես արդեն հրաժարվում էի իր վրա ժամանակ վատնել  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (15.06.2014), Աթեիստ (15.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Ինչ բացատրես էս մարդուն, ինքը երբ տիրոջհիշատակ էր, ես արդեն հրաժարվում էի իր վրա ժամանակ վատնել


Սա քեզ հարմար մի բան է. կարդա ու լավ կանես հետևես նամանավան վերջին խոսքերին  :Smile: 


Մի՛ տրտնջա: Դու հիշո՞ւմ ես. «Ձախորդ օրեր... կուգան-կերթան»... 
Մի՛ տրտնջա: Եթե լավից ետ ես ընկել` ինքդ հասիր... 


Մի՛ տրտնջա, բայց և կյանքը գրքի նման դու մի՛ կարդա, 
Գրքի նման` քեզնից հեռու, ինչ-որ օտար մարդկանց մասին...

----------


## Զաքար

> Տարածքում հայտնվել է հերթական բարոյագետը, ով կոչ է անում բնությանը հակառակ չգնալու համար բնությանը հակառակ գնալ


Հումորդ դուրս չեկավ

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, նայիր, բարոյականությունը փոխհարաբերությունների կանոնակարգված համակարգ է, որը պարտադրվում է հասարակության կողմից: Իմ դրույթն այն է, որ փոխհարաբերությունները նորմալ դեպքում կարգավորվում են էմպատիայի միջոցով. մարդն առաջնորդվում է դիմացինի զգացմունքների իր ընկալմամբ: Այսինքն, եթե ես ուզում եմ Ա մարդուն հաճույք/ցավ պատճառել, ես կատարում եմ գործողություն, որն իմ ընկալմամբ իրեն հաճույք/ցավ կպատճառի, ու կողմնորոշվում եմ, արդյոք իմ գործողությունն իր նպատակին հասել է, էմպատիայի միջոցով: Էմպատիան ենթադրում է, որ ես նաև կիսում եմ դիմացինի զգացողությունները: Այսինքն, որոշակի գործողություններ, որոնք ես ինքս իմ նկատմամբ չէի կարողանա հանդուրժել, ես չեմ կարողանա անել դիմացինի նկատմամբ, մինչև ինքս ինձ չհամոզեմ, որ դիմացինն ինձ հավասար մարդ չի, մինչև չբթացնեմ էմպատիան: Բարոյականությունը ստեղծված է էմպատիային փոխարինելու համար՝ ենթադրելով, որ ամեն մարդու համար անհատական էմպատիան կիրառելի չի մեծ մասշտաբով: Այն, լինելով արհեստական ստեղծված երևույթ, ենթակա է փոփոխման ու, ինչպես ամեն ինչ հասարակության մեջ, կարող է ունենալ տարբեր մարդկանց համար հիմնավորված ու չհիմնավորված կետեր:
> 
> Կարևոր խնդիրն այն է, որ բարոյականությունը ճկուն չի, ի տարբերություն մարդու հոգեբանության. մարդը, երբ կորցնում է կողմնորոշումը, կառչում է նրանից, բայց այլ դեպքերում հաճախ փորձում է այն շրջանցել, փնտրել կողմնակի մեկնաբանություններ, որոնք բարոյականության տեսանկյունից իր արարքներն ընդունելի կդարձնեն: Կամ ժխտում է բարոյականության գաղափարն ընդհանրապես: Բայց քանի որ իր էմպատիայի ունակությունն ատրոֆիայի է ենթարկվել՝ առօրյա հարաբերություններում չկիրառվելու հետևանքով, մարդը դառնում է ընդունակ տարբեր արարքների, որոնք այս կամ այն կերպ հաշվի չեն նստի դիմացինի զգացմունքների հետ:
> 
> Սա բացատրում է այն օրինաչափությունը, թե ինչու են խիստ հավատացյալ, մանկուց երեխաներին «բարոյական դաստիարակություն» պարադրող ընտանիքներից առավել հաճախ դուրս գալիս ոչ միայն այդ բարոյականության հակադրությանն՝ այսպես կոչված «անբարոյականությանը» հետևողականորեն հետևող մարդիկ, այլ նաև բռնաբարողներ, սերիական մարդասպաններ և այլոք: Նույն կալկուլյատորի ու մտքում գործողություններ կատարելու պահն է: Եթե կալկուլյատորը գցում ես մի կողմ, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կարող ես մտքում թվաբանական գործողություններ կատարել, նամանավանդ եթե միտքդ իր ձևավորման պահին կալկուլյատորից կախման մեջ է հայտնվել: Պարզապես դառնում ես հումանիտար


Շնորհակալ եմ: Հիմնականում համաձայն եմ,  մանր-մունր անհամաձայնություններն էլ էական չեն:

----------


## Rhayader

Ալլահ, փրկիր ու պահպանիր:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Շնորհակալ եմ: Հիմնականում համաձայն եմ,  մանր-մունր անհամաձայնություններն էլ էական չեն:


Ինձ համար էական են  :Smile:  միտքը հանպատրաստից մի քիչ կիսատ-պռատ եմ ձևակերպել, քո կարծիքը կարող էր օգնել բացերը լրացնել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ համար էական են  միտքը հանպատրաստից մի քիչ կիսատ-պռատ եմ ձևակերպել, քո կարծիքը կարող էր օգնել բացերը լրացնել:


Հետո ավելի մանրամասն կփորձեմ գրել: Էս պահին ասենք էս մտքի մասին.



> Սա բացատրում է այն օրինաչափությունը, թե ինչու են խիստ հավատացյալ, մանկուց երեխաներին «բարոյական դաստիարակություն» պարադրող ընտանիքներից առավել հաճախ դուրս գալիս ոչ միայն այդ բարոյականության ...


Ինքը տպավորություն է ստեղծում, որ բարոյական դաստիարակություն պարտադրող ԲՈԼՈՐ ընտանիքները հակված են անբարոյականության, ինչն ամենևին էդպես չէ: Իհարկե քո մոտ էդպես չի գրված, գրված է «առավել հաճախ», բայց երբեմն էդ բառերը հերիք չեն ընդհանուր մտքի ստեղծած տպավորություն ցրելու համար:

Կան բազմաթիվ ընտանիքներ, որոնք բարոյական հստակ կոդեքսով են դաստիարակում երեխաներին, ինչի արդյունքում ունենում ենք փայլուն մարդիկ:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հումորդ դուրս չեկավ


Ցավոք, ես լրիվ լուրջ էի ասում։

----------

Alphaone (15.06.2014), Rhayader (15.06.2014), Աթեիստ (15.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հետո ավելի մանրամասն կփորձեմ գրել: Էս պահին ասենք էս մտքի մասին.
> 
> Ինքը տպավորություն է ստեղծում, որ բարոյական դաստիարակություն պարտադրող ԲՈԼՈՐ ընտանիքները հակված են անբարոյականության, ինչն ամենևին էդպես չէ: Իհարկե քո մոտ էդպես չի գրված, գրված է «առավել հաճախ», բայց երբեմն էդ բառերը հերիք չեն ընդհանուր մտքի ստեղծած տպավորություն ցրելու համար:
> 
> Կան բազմաթիվ ընտանիքներ, որոնք բարոյական հստակ կոդեքսով են դաստիարակում երեխաներին, ինչի արդյունքում ունենում ենք փայլուն մարդիկ:


Դե, ես մոռացել էի նշել երեք հնարավոր տարբերակները. մի դեպքում բարոյական կոդեքսը կարողանում են պարտադրել երեխային, մյուս դեպքում՝ չեն կարողանում: Երրորդ դեպքում կարողանում են, բայց նա որոշ ժամանակ հետո այն մի կողմ է շպրտում: Ես խոսում էի առաջին դեպքի մարդկանց մասին: Իրենց դեպքում էլ ամեն ինչ միանշանակ չի, իհարկե:

Նիցշեի օրինակը նայիր. ինքը ժխտեց բարոյականության գաղափարը, բայց հիվանդության պատճառով չկարողացավ վերականգնել էմպատիան: Դրա պատճառով էլ իր փիլիսոփայությունն այդքան միայնակ է:

----------


## Զաքար

> Ցավոք, ես լրիվ լուրջ էի ասում։


Ազնիվ միտքը չեն բանտում Նաիրուհի ջան

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ազնիվ միտքը չեն բանտում Նաիրուհի ջան



Առանց բնությունը ճանաչելու էլ բնության անունից չեն խոսում։

----------

Rhayader (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Առանց բնությունը ճանաչելու էլ բնության անունից չեն խոսում։


Ճիշտ ես, բայց որտեղ էր իմ անճանաչելիությունը? շան հետ սեքսում? թե քույրիկի հետ? թե նույն սեռի ընկերոջ?

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ճիշտ ես, բայց որտեղ էր իմ անճանաչելիությունը? շան հետ սեքսում? թե քույրիկի հետ? թե նույն սեռի ընկերոջ?


Երեքի էլ։

----------

Sagittarius (15.06.2014), Աթեիստ (15.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Երեքի էլ։


Այդ երեքի հետ սեքսը հիվանդության բուն չեն?

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, թեման բռնաբարությունը, կանանց նկատմամբ բռնությունն ա:

*Չշեղվե՛նք:*

----------

Alphaone (15.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Այդ երեքի հետ սեքսը հիվանդության բուն չեն?




Durex երեքը մեկում. շան, քույրիկի ու նույն սեռի ընկերոջ համար:

Կլինի՞ բոլոր թեմաները նույնասեռականության քննարկման չվերածել: Հարգելի Զաքար, եթե այս թեմայով ասելիք ունեք, մտեք «Հանդուրժողականության սահմանները» թեման:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (15.06.2014), Մուշու (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014)

----------


## Արէա

Մի ծայրահեղությունից՝ մյուսը։
Երկու կողմն էլ բռնաբարել թողել են «բարոյական» բառի իմաստը։
Իրականում սա լավ մարդու, բտ-ի հատկանիշը պիտի լիներ էլի, ու բարոյականության դասավանդումը պիտի շակալ բտ չլինել սովորեցնելը լիներ։

----------

Շինարար (15.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մի ծայրահեղությունից՝ մյուսը։
> Երկու կողմն էլ բռնաբարել թողել են «բարոյական» բառի իմաստը։
> Իրականում սա լավ մարդու, բտ-ի հատկանիշը պիտի լիներ էլի, ու բարոյականության դասավանդումը պիտի շակալ բտ չլինել սովորեցնելը լիներ։


Ուզում ես ասել, որ մարդուն հնարավո՞ր է սովորեցնել «շակալ բտ չլինել»  :Smile:  կամ դու իրավունք ունե՞ս իրեն պարտադրել այդպիսին չլինել:

Ինչ էլ սովորեցնես մարդուն, ինքն այն է, ինչ կա: Մաքսիմում կարող է ձևանալ:

----------


## Արէա

> Ուզում ես ասել, որ մարդուն հնարավո՞ր է սովորեցնել «շակալ բտ չլինել»  կամ դու իրավունք ունե՞ս իրեն պարտադրել այդպիսին չլինել:
> 
> Ինչ էլ սովորեցնես մարդուն, ինքն այն է, ինչ կա: Մաքսիմում կարող է ձևանալ:


Իմ կարծիքով ոչ ոք ծննդյան հաջորդ օրը էշիտղությամբ չի զբաղվում, ու եթե հասարակությունը մի քիչ ավելի բարոյական լինի քան հիմա ունենք, էդ շբտ-ների թիվն անհամեմատ ավելի պակաս կլինի։ 

Իսկ իրավունք, կոնկրետ ես չունեմ, ես նաև նման մտադրություն չունեմ։ Բայց ես նաև պատահական մարդուն տառեր սովորացնելու ու խեցգետնի երկայնական կտրվածքին ծանոթացնելու նպատակ ու իրավունք չունեմ։

----------

Շինարար (15.06.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Մի ծայրահեղությունից՝ մյուսը։
> Երկու կողմն էլ բռնաբարել թողել են «բարոյական» բառի իմաստը։
> Իրականում սա լավ մարդու, բտ-ի հա*տ*կանիշը պիտի լիներ էլի, ու բարոյականության դասավանդումը պիտի շակալ բտ չլինել սովորեցնելը լիներ։


Վրիպակ ա: Հականիշ պիտի լինի: Հեռախոսս իմ փոխարեն որոշում ա թե ինչ պիտի գրի, սրիկան: Իսկ հատկանիշն էլ "մարդու" ու ստորակետի արանքում պիտի լիներ, մի խոսքով ես էլ պակաս սրիկան չեմ:

Ասածս ինչ ա Ռայ ջան: Բարոյականություն հենց ասում ես, բոլորը միանգամից կարմիր խնձորն են հիշում, բայց անբարոյական ա ասենք շմայսը, չնայած կարմիր խնձորի համար ուշքը գնում ա, ու բարոյականություն սովորեցնելը պիտի ենթադրի սովորացնել թե շմայսը խի ա անբարոյական ու թե ինչ պիտի անել շմայսին չնմանվելու համար: Սրա համար իհարկե, ոնց որ Չուկն ասեց, առանձին առարկա պետք չի, բայց ընդհանուր կրթական ծրագրում պիտի անընդհատ սրա վրա շեշտադրություն լինի, ինչը որ չկա, ու մոտ ապագայում չի էլ լինելու:

----------

CactuSoul (16.06.2014), Շինարար (15.06.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Գրողը տանի՜, երբ մտնում եմ ակումբ  սեքսի մասին բուռն քննարկումներ են գնում :Wacko:

----------

Մուշու (15.06.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Գրողը տանի՜, երբ մտնում եմ ակումբ  սեքսի մասին բուռն քննարկումներ են գնում


Էս թեման ավելի շատ բռնության մասին ա, քան թե սեքսի...բա՞ որ ինտիմ անկյունում տենաս ինչեր ա կատարվում  :LOL:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էս թեման ավելի շատ բռնության մասին ա, քան թե սեքսի...բա՞ որ ինտիմ անկյունում տենաս ինչեր ա կատարվում


ավելի շա՞տ, կոնկրետ էս թեման չէ, շատ քննարկվող թեմաների մեծ մասը կարելի է էտպես վերնագրել: 
Ինտիմ անկյունը ի՞նչ կապ ունի ակումբի ընդհանուրի հետ :Shok:

----------


## ivy

Էննա ջան, ես էս թեման (և ոչ միայն սա) կարդում եմ, մեջն ինչ ասես տեսնում եմ, բացի սեքսից: Դու էլ կարդում ես, ուրիշ բան ես տեսնում: Հիմա որ ասեմ՝ տարիքից է, ջահելները հետս կռիվ կանեն  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (15.06.2014), Enna Adoly (15.06.2014), GriFFin (15.06.2014), Lílium (15.06.2014), Sagittarius (15.06.2014), Vardik! (15.06.2014), Աթեիստ (15.06.2014), Զաքար (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեր կրթական համակարգը հիմա ծերից ծեր անբարոյականություն ա:

----------

Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Գրողը տանի՜, երբ մտնում եմ ակումբ  սեքսի մասին բուռն քննարկումներ են գնում


Թեման դիալեկտիկական բնույթ կրեց նամանավանդ Աթեիստի կողմից  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական.* *թեմայից դուրս մի քանի գրառումներ ջնջվել են։ Խնդրում եմ քննարկումները ծավալեք թեմայի շրջանակներում։*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հնդկաստանում վիճակն ավելի տխուր ա  :Sad:

----------

Vardik! (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Հնդկաստանում վիճակն ավելի տխուր ա


Անցած ամռանը ես չեմ հիշում մի շաբաթ երբ Հնդկաստանի խմբակային բռնաբարության մասին թերթը մի հոդված չխփեր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անցած ամռանը ես չեմ հիշում մի շաբաթ երբ Հնդկաստանի խմբակային բռնաբարության մասին թերթը մի հոդված չխփեր


Էս դրածս հղման մեջ ասվում ա, որ ամեն 22 րոպեն մեկ Հնդկաստանում մի կին բռնաբարվում ա: Ու էդ խմբակային բռնաբարություններն էլ էնքան են խորացել, որ իրանց մշակույթի մի մասն են դարձել:

----------


## ivy

Դե Հնդկաստանը աշխարհում բռնաբության «կենտրոնն» է. ըստ վիճակագրության, ամեն 20 րոոպեն մեկ էնտեղ կին/աղջիկ է բռնաբարվում, որից հետո հաճախ նաև սպանվում: Անցյալ տարի էլ մի աղմկոտ դեպք էր եղել: Ավտոբուսում մի խումբ տղամարդիկ բռնաբարել ու ծեծել էին աղջկան, հետո դուրս շպրտել ավտոբուսից. մի քանի օր տանջվելուց հետո մեռավ էդ աղջիկը: Մեծ դեմոնստրացիաներ էին էդ դեպքի կապակցությամբ: 
Էնտեղ մենակ թե տաքսի նստեցիր, շատ մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ մինչև տեղ հասնելը ահագին բաներ կկատարվեն քո կյանքում՝ կամքիդ հակառակ:

Մենք ավելի լավ է Հայաստանի վրա կենտրոնանանք:

----------

Rhayader (16.06.2014), Vardik! (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Մենք ավելի լավ է Հայաստանի վրա կենտրոնանանք:


Իսկ չեք կարծում, որ աղջիկներն էլ իրենց մեծ դերն ունեն Հայկական բռնաբարությունների մեջ?

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ չեք կարծում, որ աղջիկներն էլ իրենց մեծ դերն ունեն Հայկական բռնաբարությունների մեջ?


Հարցը լավ չհասկացա:

----------


## Զաքար

> Հարցը լավ չհասկացա:


Չես կարծում որ Հայաստանում լինող բռնաբարություններում աղջիկն իր մեծ դերն ունի? այսինքն նրա մեղավորությունն էլ պակաս չէ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չես կարծում որ Հայաստանում լինող բռնաբարություններում աղջիկն իր մեծ դերն ունի? այսինքն նրա մեղավորությունն էլ պակաս չէ


Ի՞նչ մեղավորություն  :Think:

----------

Նաիրուհի (16.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Ի՞նչ մեղավորություն


Օրինակ մի քանի դեպք գիտեմ երբ աղջիկն գրեթե անծանոթ տղայի հետ գնացել է ամառանոց, սեր - սեր ա խաղացել տղայի հետ ու հետո մերժել, չեմ արդարացնում տղային, բայց ակնհայտ աղջկա մեղավորությունն էլ եմ տեսնում

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս դրածս հղման մեջ ասվում ա, որ ամեն 22 րոպեն մեկ Հնդկաստանում մի կին բռնաբարվում ա: Ու էդ խմբակային բռնաբարություններն էլ էնքան են խորացել, որ իրանց մշակույթի մի մասն են դարձել:


«Սկանդալային» էջեր քիչ այցելեք… Ըստ ստատիստիկայի Հնդկաստանը բռնաբարությունների թվով (ըստ բնակչության) բարձր դիրքերում չի, չնայած Հնկաստանում ամուսնու կողմից բռնաբարությունը հանցագործություն չի համարվում։ Թվերը կարող են մեծ հնչել Հնդկաստանի համար, որովհետև իրենք 1.2 միլիարդ են։

----------


## ivy

> Չես կարծում որ Հայաստանում լինող բռնաբարություններում աղջիկն իր մեծ դերն ունի? այսինքն նրա մեղավորությունն էլ պակաս չէ


Էս հարցը ոնց որ թե թեմայի առաջին էջից սկսած քննարկվում է:
Հենց կոնկրետ իմ կարծիքն ես ուզո՞ւմ:

Ես Ալֆայի ու Աթեիստի գրածների հետ եմ հիմնականում համաձայն:
Մեղավորության հարց չի, այլ մեծ մասամբ անզգուշության: Իհարկե կան դեպքեր, որ կապ չունի զգուշավորությունը, բայց շատ հաճախ կարելի է հեռվից զգալ վտանգը ու հասկանալ, որ էս-էս բաներն անելուց ոտ ու ձեռքով կրակի մեջ ես ընկնելու: 
Կանխարգելումը շատ կարևոր բան է:
Թեև արդեն ասեցի, որ ոչ միշտ է հնարավոր վտանգը տեսնելը:

Կոնկրետ էս թեմայում բերված օրինակում աղջիկը ահագին վստահող ու միամիտ է եղել: Հնարավոր է տղամարդկանց հետ հարաբերություններում փորձի պակասի հետևանքով: 
Եթե իհարկե ընդունենք, որ նրա բոլոր պատմածները համապատասխանում են իրականությանը:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

> «Սկանդալային» էջեր քիչ այցելեք… Ըստ ստատիստիկայի Հնդկաստանը բռնաբարությունների թվով (ըստ բնակչության) բարձր դիրքերում չի, չնայած Հնկաստանում ամուսնու կողմից բռնաբարությունը հանցագործություն չի համարվում։ Թվերը կարող են մեծ հնչել Հնդկաստանի համար, որովհետև իրենք 1.2 միլիարդ են։


Էդ ինչ ստատիստիկա ես նայել:
Հնդկաստանը հենց առաջին հորիզոնականներում է:

----------

Զաքար (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Էս հարցը ոնց որ թե թեմայի առաջին էջից սկսած քննարկվում է:
> Հենց կոնկրետ իմ կարծիքն ես ուզո՞ւմ:
> 
> Ես Ալֆայի ու Աթեիստի գրածների հետ եմ հիմնականում համաձայն:
> Մեղավորության հարց չի, այլ մեծ մասամբ անզգուշության: Իհարկե կան դեպքեր, որ կապ չունի զգուշավորությունը, բայց շատ հաճախ կարելի է հեռվից զգալ վտանգը ու հասկանալ, որ էս-էս բաներն անելուց ոտ ու ձեռքով կրակի մեջ ես ընկնելու: 
> Կանխարգելումը շատ կարևոր բան է:
> Թեև արդեն ասեցի, որ ոչ միշտ է հնարավոր վտանգը տեսնելը:
> 
> Կոնկրետ էս թեմայում բերված օրինակում աղջիկը ահագին վստահող ու միամիտ է եղել: Հնարավոր է տղամարդկանց հետ հարաբերություններում փորձի պակասի հետևանքով: 
> Եթե իհարկե ընդունենք, որ նրա բոլոր պատմածները համապատասխանում են իրականությանը:


Ես սուտ չլինի մի քսան դեպք գիտեմ բռնաբարության,  սակայն ոչ մի դեպքում չհանդիպեցի մի այնպիսի բռնաբարության որտեղ պատահական աղջկան բռնեն ու բռնաբարեն ինչպես օրինակ Հնդկաստանում է լինում, կարծում եմ այսքանը շատ բան է ասում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Սկանդալային» էջեր քիչ այցելեք… Ըստ ստատիստիկայի Հնդկաստանը բռնաբարությունների թվով (ըստ բնակչության) բարձր դիրքերում չի, չնայած Հնկաստանում ամուսնու կողմից բռնաբարությունը հանցագործություն չի համարվում։ Թվերը կարող են մեծ հնչել Հնդկաստանի համար, որովհետև իրենք 1.2 միլիարդ են։


Վիշապ, ստատիստիկաները կազմվում են ըստ ոստիկանություն կամ համապատասխան մարմինների դիմելու, ինչի արդյունքում, ասենք, Սկանդինավյան երկրներն առաջին տեղերում են, ԱՄՆ-ն էլ նենց ոչինչ բարձրոտ ա, առաջին տասնյակում լրիվ զարգացած երկրներ են, իսկ օրինակ Հայաստանը վերջին տեղերում ա: Էստեղ կարևոր ա հասկանալ, որ դիմելիությամբ դեռ չի կազմվում բռնաբարությունների իրական թիվը: Նման թվերն ընդամենը խոսում են այն մասին, որ տվյալ երկրի բնակչությունը վստահություն ունի ոստիկանության հանդեպ կամ գիտի իր իրավունքները կամ ամոթ-աբուռից կարևոր բաներ էլ կան, դրա համար անմիջապես դիմում են, մինչդեռ հենց Հայաստանում, հավատացած եմ, բռնաբարությունների թիվը տասնապատիկ-հարյուրապատիկ անգամ ավելի մեծ ա, քան ոստիկանություն դիմելու թիվը:

----------

Alphaone (15.06.2014), ivy (15.06.2014), Vardik! (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.06.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էննա ջան, ես էս թեման (և ոչ միայն սա) կարդում եմ, մեջն ինչ ասես տեսնում եմ, բացի սեքսից: Դու էլ կարդում ես, ուրիշ բան ես տեսնում: Հիմա որ ասեմ՝ տարիքից է, ջահելները հետս կռիվ կանեն


Խոսքս այ էս գրառման մասին ա, որ որտեղից բռնում են մարդիկ կան խոսակցությունը էդ ուղղությամբ են տանում միշտ: Իրականում լավ կլինի, որ ակումբային գրառումների մեծ մասի մեջ ինչ-որ բաներ տեսնելը տարիքիցս լինի :LOL: : 
Հ. Գ. ակումբում էդ մասին ըսկի խոսու՞մ են ::}: 


> Ճիշտ ես, բայց որտեղ էր իմ անճանաչելիությունը? շան հետ սեքսում? թե քույրիկի հետ? թե նույն սեռի ընկերոջ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես սուտ չլինի մի քսան դեպք գիտեմ բռնաբարության,  սակայն ոչ մի դեպքում չհանդիպեցի մի այնպիսի բռնաբարության որտեղ պատահական աղջկան բռնեն ու բռնաբարեն ինչպես օրինակ Հնդկաստանում է լինում, կարծում եմ այսքանը շատ բան է ասում


Նույն հաջողությամբ ես էլ լիքը դեպք գիտեմ, երբ աղջիկն անծանոթ տղայի հետ տեղ-մեղ ա գնացել (հյուրանոց, ամառանոց, տղայի տուն և այլն), ու հանդիպումը ոչ միայն բռնաբարությամբ չի ավարտվել, այլև շատ սիրուն հարաբերության ա վերածվել:

----------

Alphaone (15.06.2014), Chuk (16.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Նույն հաջողությամբ ես էլ լիքը դեպք գիտեմ, երբ աղջիկն անծանոթ տղայի հետ տեղ-մեղ ա գնացել (հյուրանոց, ամառանոց, տղայի տուն և այլն), ու հանդիպումը ոչ միայն բռնաբարությամբ չի ավարտվել, այլև շատ սիրուն հարաբերության ա վերածվել:


դա լավ է, որ գիտես  :Smile: 
անգամ դեպքեր գիտեմ երբ տղան ու աղջիկն հանդիպել են ու առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ սեր են ունեցել ու հետո տնեցիք իմացել են ու դիմել ոստիկանություն,  աղջիկն էլ անչափահաս է դուրս եկել, տղային էլ ասել էր մեծ եմ

----------


## ivy

Հնդկաստանը ինձ շատ «մոտ» երկիր է՝ բախտի բերումով: 
Ու լավ գիտեմ, որ բռնաբարությունը մեծ վտանգ է էնտեղ: 
Չորս անգամ եղել եմ էդ երկրում. հասցրել եմ ինչ ասես լսել ու տեսնել: 
Դա իրենց ցավոտ թեմաներից մեկն է: Ու շատ-շատ մեծ է բռնաբարությունների թիվը:

----------


## Alphaone

> Հնդկաստանը ինձ շատ «մոտ» երկիր է՝ բախտի բերումով: 
> Ու լավ գիտեմ, որ բռնաբարությունը մեծ վտանգ է էնտեղ: 
> Չորս անգամ եղել եմ էդ երկրում. հասցրել եմ ինչ ասես լսել ու տեսնել: 
> Դա իրենց ցավոտ թեմաներից մեկն է: Ու շատ-շատ մեծ է բռնաբարությունների թիվը:


Իմ շատ մոտ ընկերուհին մի քանի ամիս Հնդկաստանում եղել է, անձամբ ոչ մի վտանգի չի հանդիպել, քանի որ իրենց թիմը մշտապես հսկողության/պահպանության ներքո է եղել, բայց հասցրել է լիքը դեպքերի մասին լսել  :Sad:  մի ուրիշ ծանոթ աղջիկ ՌԴ-ից բռնաբարվելուց հետո դիմել է ոստիկանություն, մոտավոր պատասխանել են՝ եթե ամեն բռնաբարվող ոստիկանություն դիմի, ուր կհասնի (((( էնտեղ ամեն տեղ տաճարների պատերին կամասուտրան է, մարդկանց ուղեղը որոշակի ուղղությամբ կարող է շեղել, բայց անգամ դա բռնաբարության արդարացում չի ու չի կարող լինել որևէ կերպ...

----------

Vardik! (15.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Դա իրենց ցավոտ թեմաներից մեկն է: Ու շատ-շատ մեծ է բռնաբարությունների թիվը:


Հիմա չասեմ չի լինի  :LOL: 
Նրանց մեջ համամարդկային բարոյական նորմերի բացակայություն կա,

----------


## Վիշապ

Հնդկաստանին հանգիստ թողեք, էնտեղ սովն ու աղքատությունը շատ ավելի մեծ պրոբլեմ են, քան թե բռնությունները, որոնք ըստ էության էլի աղքատության անուղղակի հետևանք են։ 
«Սկանդալային» աղբյուրներ կան, որոնց հետևի մարդկանց մոտիվացիան արհեստական էսկալյացիա ստեղծելն է գրանտ կպցնելու համար, որոնք այդ գրանտները պարզապես լափում են։ 

Արաբական երկրներում կանայք շատ ավելի ողբալի վիճակում են քան Հնդկաստանում։ Հնկաստանում կինը բավականին շատ իրավունքեր ունի համեմատած արաբական երկրների հետ։

----------


## keyboard

Բյուր, քո ասածով, ոստիկանություն դիմելով եթե ստատիստիկա կազմվի, Հասյաստանը հաստատ վերջին տեղում կլինի, քանի որ մեր մոտ աղջիկը գերադասում ա բռնաբարվել ու լռել, ամոթու չդիմել ոստիանություն, որ անւոնը դուրս չգա, քան դիմել ու տեր կանգնել սեփական իրավունքներին:
Իսկ ամերիկա կամ ռուսաստան կնանիք փիղ են ճղում, իրանց իրավունքները պաշտպանելու համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... էնտեղ ամեն տեղ տաճարների պատերին կամասուտրան է, մարդկանց ուղեղը որոշակի ուղղությամբ կարող է շեղել, բայց անգամ դա բռնաբարության արդարացում չի ու չի կարող լինել որևէ կերպ...


Ալֆա ջան, կամասուտրան ընդհանրապես կապ չունի: Ցավոք սրտի: Հնդկաստանում շատ տարածված բռնաբարությունների պատճառը լրիվ ուրիշ բանում ա: Երեքը ես ասեմ, մնացածն էլ դու մտածի.
1. Հնդկաստանը, մի շարք արաբական երկրների հետ միասին, էն բացառիկ երկրներից ա, որտեղ տղամարդկանց թիվը կանանց թվից 10-15%-ով ավել ա:
2. Չնայած մշակութային բազմազանությանն ու դեմոկրատական կառավարման համակագին, Հնդկաստանում կանանց իրավունքները հիմնականում պաշտպանված չեն: 
3. Դատական ու իրավապաշտպան համակարգում գրեթե բացառապես ներկայացված են միայն տղամարդիկ, ու էտ համակարգը խիստ կոռումպացված ա:

----------

Alphaone (15.06.2014), Աթեիստ (15.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քո ասածով, ոստիկանություն դիմելով եթե ստատիստիկա կազմվի, Հասյաստանը հաստատ վերջին տեղում կլինի, քանի որ մեր մոտ աղջիկը գերադասում ա բռնաբարվել ու լռել, ամոթու չդիմել ոստիանություն, որ անւոնը դուրս չգա, քան դիմել ու տեր կանգնել սեփական իրավունքներին:
> Իսկ ամերիկա կամ ռուսաստան կնանիք փիղ են ճղում, իրանց իրավունքները պաշտպանելու համար:


Ոչ թե կլինի, այլ հենց վերջին տեղում ա: Էս թեմայի հետ կապված տենց ստատիստիկաներ փորփրել եմ: Հեսա գտնեմ նորից, դնեմ: Տասնյակում սաղ զարգացած երկրներ էին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հ.Գ. Ի միջի այլոց, Հնդկաստանում տղամարդկանց կանանցից շատ լինելու հիմնական պատճառը սելեկտիվ աբոռտներն են: Մի բան, որ Հայաստանում ա սկսվում տարածվել: Ալամ աշխարհն առաջ ա գնում, մենք գնում ենք հետ՝ միջնադար, ЕПеРеСеТе.

----------

insider (15.06.2014), Աթեիստ (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ըստ երկրների դեռ չեմ գտել, բայց տեսեք ինչ գտա ԱՄՆ-ի հետ կապված: 2/3-ը ծանոթ մարդիկ են: Իսկ դուք ասում եք՝ անծանոթ տղամարդու հետ տեղ-մեղ չգնալ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արաբական երկրներում կանայք շատ ավելի ողբալի վիճակում են քան Հնդկաստանում։ Հնկաստանում կինը բավականին շատ իրավունքեր ունի համեմատած արաբական երկրների հետ։


Հոպար, Հնդկաստանը շատ բազմազան ա: Հավատա, Հնդկաստան տեղեր կան, որ Արաբական ցանկացած երկիր գլուխը պատովն ա տվել: Կինը վաբշե առք ու վաճառքի օբյեկտ ա՝ զրո իրավունքներով:

----------

erexa (15.06.2014), Vardik! (15.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սա գտածս ցանկերից մեկը: Ըստ ոստիկանության դիմածների ա: Տեսեք Հայաստանն ու Ադրբեջանը որ տեղում են, իսկ եվրոպական շատ երկրներ՝ որ: Հնդկաստանը չկա ցուցակում:

----------


## keyboard

> Հոպար, Հնդկաստանը շատ բազմազան ա: Հավատա, Հնդկաստան տեղեր կան, որ Արաբական ցանկացած երկիր գլուխը պատովն ա տվել: Կինը վաբշե առք ու վաճառքի օբյեկտ ա՝ զրո իրավունքներով:


Սատանեն ասում ա, էթամ Հնդկաստան մի քանի հատ կնիկ առնեմ, բերեմ հետս, տուն ա էլի, պետք կգա  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սատանեն ասում ա, էթամ Հնդկաստան մի քանի հատ կնիկ առնեմ, բերեմ հետս, տուն ա էլի, պետք կգա


Ապեր, չես կարա: Քեզ էլ կբռնաբարեն… կարող ա գան ստեղ, բռնեն ինձ էլ բռնաբարեն, եթե իմանան, որ իմ գրառումից հետոյա սենց բան մտքովդ անցել  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (16.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սա գտածս ցանկերից մեկը: Ըստ ոստիկանության դիմածների ա: Տեսեք Հայաստանն ու Ադրբեջանը որ տեղում են, իսկ եվրոպական շատ երկրներ՝ որ: Հնդկաստանը չկա ցուցակում:


Բյուր ջան, ես էս վիճակագրությունը լուրջ չէի ընդունի: Էն պարզ պատճառով, որ մեր կարգի երկրներում բռնաբարության դեպքերի մի հսկայական մասը տենց էլ հանրությանն ու վիճակագրությանը անհայտ ա մնում: Զարգացած երկրներում էս թիվը բարձր ա, քանի որ ընդեղ գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր դեպքը ի վերջո դառնում ա իրավապահներին հասու ու գրանցվում ա:

Հ.Գ. Հենց նոր վիքին նայեցի, ու շատ առաջ էլ չգնացի: 




> ...different rates of reporting, recording, prosecution and conviction for rape create controversial statistical disparities, and lead to accusations that many rape statistics are unreliable or misleading





> According to the American Medical Association (1995), sexual violence, and rape in particular, is considered the most under-reported violent crime.
> 
> The most common reasons given by victims for not reporting rapes are the belief that it is a personal or private matter, and that they fear reprisal from the assailant. A 2007 British government report says "Estimates from research suggest that between 75 and 95 percent of rape crimes are never reported to the police."





> ....Rape in Afghanistan is a crime which can be legally prosecuted, but in practice it is very rarely reported, because of the immense risks that women face if they report it.
> ....Article 336 of the Penal Code stipulates that rape is a punishable offence, but does not give a definition of rape (which is left to the courts). The lack of a clear definition of rape in Algerian law makes it difficult for women to report the act and seek legal remedies

----------


## keyboard

> Ապեր, չես կարա: Քեզ էլ կբռնաբարեն… կարող ա գան ստեղ, բռնեն ինձ էլ բռնաբարեն, եթե իմանան, որ իմ գրառումից հետոյա սենց բան մտքովդ անցել


Չէ, վսյո, լավա, ես դուրս եմ գալիս  :LOL:

----------


## insider

Հնդկաստանի մասին, էդ թեմայով, վավ. ֆիլմ կա նկարած, հեսա փորձեմ գտնել ... Մի եքա քաղաք ունեին, ահել ջահել կին տղամարդ դրանով էին զբաղված: Սեքս-ստրկություն, բռնաբարություն, անչափահասների պոռնկություն ...

----------


## Շինարար

> Հոպար, Հնդկաստանը շատ բազմազան ա: Հավատա, Հնդկաստան տեղեր կան, որ Արաբական ցանկացած երկիր գլուխը պատովն ա տվել: Կինը վաբշե առք ու վաճառքի օբյեկտ ա՝ զրո իրավունքներով:


Արաբական երկրներ ասելն էլ սենց հավաքական էս առումով էդքան ճիշտ չի, քսանից ավելի պետություն են՝ զարգացման ամենատարբեր մակարդակների, էլ չեմ ասում յուրաքանչյուր երկրի ներսում տարբերությունները:Քո գրառման մեջ չէ, Վիշապի: Մի խոսքով՝ առանց էդ երկրներից յուրաքանչյուրը ներսից իմանալու չարժե բնութագրումներ տալ կամ առանձնապես անհանգստանալ: Մենք մեր աչքի գերանը...

----------

Տրիբուն (16.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես էս վիճակագրությունը լուրջ չէի ընդունի: Էն պարզ պատճառով, որ մեր կարգի երկրներում բռնաբարության դեպքերի մի հսկայական մասը տենց էլ հանրությանն ու վիճակագրությանը անհայտ ա մնում: Զարգացած երկրներում էս թիվը բարձր ա, քանի որ ընդեղ գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր դեպքը ի վերջո դառնում ա իրավապահներին հասու ու գրանցվում ա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հենց նոր վիքին նայեցի, ու շատ առաջ էլ չգնացի:


Բա իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ: Որ Վիշապն ասում ա՝ Հնդկաստանը վերջին տեղերում ա, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ տես ովքեր են առաջին տեղերում, որովհետև դա արվում ա ոչ թե ըստ իրական թվերի, այլ ըստ ոստիկանություն հայտնելու թվերի: Նորմալ երկրներում, բնականաբար, ավելի շատ են դիմում ոստիկանություն:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ չեք կարծում, որ աղջիկներն էլ իրենց մեծ դերն ունեն Հայկական բռնաբարությունների մեջ?






Էստոնիայում ինտերնետը մի ամիս լագով է աչքիս աշխատում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Իմ շատ մոտ ընկերուհին մի քանի ամիս Հնդկաստանում եղել է, անձամբ ոչ մի վտանգի չի հանդիպել, քանի որ իրենց թիմը մշտապես հսկողության/պահպանության ներքո է եղել, բայց հասցրել է լիքը դեպքերի մասին լսել  մի ուրիշ ծանոթ աղջիկ ՌԴ-ից բռնաբարվելուց հետո դիմել է ոստիկանություն, մոտավոր պատասխանել են՝ եթե ամեն բռնաբարվող ոստիկանություն դիմի, ուր կհասնի (((( էնտեղ ամեն տեղ տաճարների պատերին կամասուտրան է, մարդկանց ուղեղը որոշակի ուղղությամբ կարող է շեղել, բայց անգամ դա բռնաբարության արդարացում չի ու չի կարող լինել որևէ կերպ...


Տաճարների կամասուտրան մի քանի հազար տարի է, պատերին է, բռնաբարությունները նոր են սկսել:

Մտածեք էլի մի բան ասելուց առաջ  :Angry2:

----------


## Lílium

> Տաճարների կամասուտրան մի քանի հազար տարի է, պատերին է, *բռնաբարությունները նոր են սկսել:*


Ո՞նց են նոր սկսել: Չբարձրաձայնելը դեռ չի նշանակում նոր են:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ո՞նց են նոր սկսել: Չբարձրաձայնելը դեռ չի նշանակում նոր են:


Եթե ես ասում եմ, որ նոր են սկսել, կոչվում է՝ նոր են սկսել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տենց ըլներ, ինտերնետային պոռնոն վերջին քսան տարվա բան ա, հիմա պիտի սաղ բռնաբարելով ման գային:

----------

Alphaone (16.06.2014), Mephistopheles (16.06.2014), Rhayader (16.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (16.06.2014), Տրիբուն (16.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Էստոնիայում ինտերնետը մի ամիս լագով է աչքիս աշխատում:


Դու դեռ զարմանում ես Էստոնիայի լագով աշխատող ինտերնետի վրա, իսկ ես զարմանում եմ ինչպես ասում էր Արթուրը, որ այլևս չեմ զարմանում: 
Դու երբեք չես կարող տեսնել այն ինչ ես եմ տեսնում, սա չեմ ասում մեր մտածողություններից ելնելով, այլ մեր իրականություններից ելնելով: Ու որքան անգամ սա գիտակցես նույնքան անգամ կշահես:  :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դու դեռ զարմանում ես Էստոնիայի լագով աշխատող ինտերնետի վրա, իսկ ես զարմանում եմ ինչպես ասում էր Արթուրը, որ այլևս չեմ զարմանում: 
> Դու երբեք չես կարող տեսնել այն ինչ ես եմ տեսնում, սա չեմ ասում մեր մտածողություններից ելնելով, այլ մեր իրականություններից ելնելով: Ու որքան անգամ սա գիտակցես նույնքան անգամ կշահես:


Ես չեմ կարծում, որ դու որևէ իրականության հետ որևէ կապ ունես:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (16.06.2014)

----------


## Lord

> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ դու որևէ իրականության հետ որևէ կապ ունես:


Բայան չգիտեմ 27 էջ ինչ եք գրել, բայց չէի էլ կասկածում որ քո նման իզվռաշենեցին էս թեմայում կարելիա գտնել  :LOL:

----------


## Զաքար

> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ դու որևէ իրականության հետ որևէ կապ ունես:


Կրկին չզարմացրեցիր Rhayader. եթե ես էլ բախվեի ճանաչողության գիտելիքների չիմացությանը ես էլ կհայտնվեի քո իրավիճակում: 
Հա մի բան էլ. լսիր Rhayader դու հո  անձնական կախվածություն չունես իմ գրառումներից?  :Wink:  լավ կարող ես չպատասխանել. կամ անձնականում գրել . Բարով մնաս

----------


## Rhayader

> Կրկին չզարմացրեցիր Rhayader. եթե ես էլ բախվեի ճանաչողության գիտելիքների չիմացությանը ես էլ կհայտնվեի քո իրավիճակում: 
> Հա մի բան էլ. լսիր Rhayader դու հո  անձնական կախվածություն չունես իմ գրառումներից?  լավ կարող ես չպատասխանել. կամ անձնականում գրել . Բարով մնաս


Երբ ես չարդարացված մեծամիտ կարծիք եմ տեսնում, արտահայտվում եմ: Առաջարկում եմ հարմարվել: Նպատակ չունեմ զարմացնել կամ զարմանալ: «Օ՜, պրեուե՜դ» կարծիքներ գրելուց առաջ կարելի էր մի հատ նայել, միգուցե 27 էջ հենց քո արտահայտած միտքն ենք ասֆալտով տալիս:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Երբ ես չարդարացված մեծամիտ կարծիք եմ տեսնում, արտահայտվում եմ: Առաջարկում եմ հարմարվել: Նպատակ չունեմ զարմացնել կամ զարմանալ: «Օ՜, պրեուե՜դ» կարծիքներ գրելուց առաջ կարելի էր մի հատ նայել, միգուցե 27 էջ հենց քո արտահայտած միտքն ենք ասֆալտով տալիս:


Rhayader մեծամտությունն այն է երբ առանց դիմացինիդ կարծիքն իմանալու մի անգամից պիտակավորում ես, իսկ ասվալտի մասով հեչ համամիտ չեմ կարծիքիդ հետ, որովհետև գիտեմ անգամ ճիշտն է ասֆալտին սվաղվում, եթե այն մատչելի ձևով չի մատուցվում: 
Իսկ առահասարակ մինչև մեկնաբանություն թողնելն իրոք որ պետք է ընդերցել մյուս էջերը:

----------


## Rhayader

Ըն*Թ*երցել:

----------

Nihil (17.06.2014), Աթեիստ (17.06.2014), Զաքար (17.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Չգիտեմ սարքովի ա, թե չէ, բայց լավն ա (չնայած ես հիմնականում սենց նյութեր չեմ սիրում)

----------

Alphaone (08.01.2015), John (08.01.2015), Peace (10.01.2015), Rammstein (09.01.2015), Աթեիստ (08.01.2015), Մուշու (08.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (08.01.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

Հրապարակային չլիներ` շատերը չէին հրաժարվի:




> Բուլղար կոլեգաներիցս մեկն էր սոց․կայքերից մեկում տեղադրել





> Չգիտեմ սարքովի ա, թե չէ, բայց լավն ա (չնայած ես հիմնականում սենց նյութեր չեմ սիրում)

----------


## Chuk

> Հրապարակային չլիներ` շատերը չէին հրաժարվի:


Հնարավոր ա: Հնարավոր ա, որ 794 երեխայի են նկարել, բոլորն ապտակել են բացի սրանցից, սրանցն են վիդեոյում ներառել: Հնարավոր ա, որ լավ ռեժիսոր ա եղել, ով երեխեքին սովորացրել ա ինչ խոսել ու ինչպես իրանց պահել: Հնարավոր ա, որ ամեն դեպքում ապտակել են, էդ հատվածները մոնտաժել են: Ու սենց միլիոն բան:

Բայց մեկ ա՝ հոլովակը լավն ա  :Smile: 

հ.գ. իհարկե նաև շատ հնարավոր է, որ էդ տարիքում նորմալ դաստիարկություն ստացած երեխեն իրեն հենց սենց ա պահում:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (08.01.2015)

----------


## John

> Հրապարակային չլիներ` շատերը չէին հրաժարվի:


Ու ի՞նչ հիմք ունես նման եզրակացություն անելու

----------


## Tiger29

> Ու ի՞նչ հիմք ունես նման եզրակացություն անելու


Մեզ շրջապատող վիճակից: Ամենավտանգավոր <<գազանը>> միշտ էլ մարդն ա եղել:

----------


## Chuk

> Մեզ շրջապատող վիճակից: Ամենավտանգավոր <<գազանը>> միշտ էլ մարդն ա եղել:


Բայց ոչ երեխեն: Էդ մեծանալու հետ ենք գազանանում:

----------

Շինարար (08.01.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

> Հնարավոր ա: Հնարավոր ա, որ 794 երեխայի են նկարել, բոլորն ապտակել են բացի սրանցից, սրանցն են վիդեոյում ներառել: Հնարավոր ա, որ լավ ռեժիսոր ա եղել, ով երեխեքին սովորացրել ա ինչ խոսել ու ինչպես իրանց պահել: Հնարավոր ա, որ ամեն դեպքում ապտակել են, էդ հատվածները մոնտաժել են: Ու սենց միլիոն բան:
> 
> Բայց մեկ ա՝ հոլովակը լավն ա 
> 
> հ.գ. իհարկե նաև շատ հնարավոր է, որ էդ տարիքում նորմալ դաստիարկություն ստացած երեխեն իրեն հենց սենց ա պահում:


Մեկը գրեթե ուզում ա խփի) հետո իրան մի կերպ պահում ա: Լավն են սենց վիդեոները, բայց մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում, որ ինչ-որ տեղ օգուտ տալիս են:

----------


## Tiger29

> Բայց ոչ երեխեն: Էդ մեծանալու հետ ենք գազանանում:


Թարմ օրինակ` 2 օր առաջ վառել-հալեցրել են վերելակի` տակից սկսած, մի 5 կոճակ: Հավատս չի գալիս, որ մեծն ա արել: Բայց մեղքը իհարկե իրենց ծնողներինն ա` որովհետև կասկած չունեմ, որ նման արարքներ ծնողի մոտ էլ են անում ու չեն պատժվում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բայց ոչ երեխեն: Էդ մեծանալու հետ ենք գազանանում:


Օպտիմի՜ստ ։)

Ընկերոջս 2-րդ որդին որ ծնվեց, ավագը մոտ 3 տարեկան էր, աչքերը թեքում էին, փոքրին բազմոցից քաշում, գցում էր գետնին ։)

----------


## Chuk

> Թարմ օրինակ` 2 օր առաջ վառել-հալեցրել են վերելակի` տակից սկսած, մի 5 կոճակ: Հավատս չի գալիս, որ մեծն ա արել: Բայց մեղքը իհարկե իրենց ծնողներինն ա` որովհետև կասկած չունեմ, որ նման արարքներ ծնողի մոտ էլ են անում ու չեն պատժվում:


Էդ հենց մեծանալու ընթացքն ա՝ համեմված իրենց տեսածով ու դաստիարակությամբ:

----------


## Chuk

> Օպտիմի՜ստ ։)
> 
> Ընկերոջս 2-րդ որդին որ ծնվեց, ավագը մոտ 3 տարեկան էր, աչքերը թեքում էին, փոքրին բազմոցից քաշում, գցում էր գետնին ։)


Արտ ջան, վերևի գրառումիցս մի հատ էլ ստեղ  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Օպտիմի՜ստ ։)
> 
> Ընկերոջս 2-րդ որդին որ ծնվեց, ավագը մոտ 3 տարեկան էր, աչքերը թեքում էին, փոքրին բազմոցից քաշում, գցում էր գետնին ։)


Արտակ ջան, էդ խանդի բնական դրսևորում ա։ Ես 6 տարեկան էր, երբ ախպերս ծնվեց ու ահավոր նեղվում էի, որ սաղ ուշադրությունը իրա վրա է, ախր ես էլ էի երեխա․․․ Խանդում էի ախպերս։ Էդ երեխու մոտ էլ տենց ա դրսևորվում խանդը, ինքը հո գիտակցաբար չի՞ անում։

Իսկ վիդեոյի հետ կապված, ես գտնում եմ, որ ռեակցիան բնական է։ Տղեքից 3-4 տարի մեծ, սիրունիկ աղջնակ, ով ժպտում ա իրանց, իրանք փորձում են ծիծաղեցնել, հետո շոյում են իրան, ի՞նչը կարա ապտակելու ցանկություն առաջացնի, եթե նույնիսկ կա հնարավորությունը (չեն նկարահանում ու մարդաշատ տարածքում չի)։ Ես որ չեմ տեսնում առիթ։ Իսկ որ հետո ասում են, թե խի չեն խփում, էդ արդեն մանկուց սովորեցրած, «ծրագրավորած» տեքստ են ասում, էդ էլ ա բնական կարծում եմ։

----------


## Tiger29

> Էդ հենց մեծանալու ընթացքն ա՝ համեմված իրենց տեսածով ու դաստիարակությամբ:





> Արտ ջան, վերևի գրառումիցս մի հատ էլ ստեղ


Չես համոզի, Chuk :Jpit:  Բոլորիս մոտ էլ էդ` <<թաքնված գազանը>> մարդ ծնվելուց լինում ա, ուղղակի մեկը կարողանում ա թաքցնի, մյուսը չէ)
Բայց դե, էլի եմ ասում, ծնողները ու շրջապատը շատ բանով կարող են <<օգնել>>

----------


## Շինարար

> Չես համոզի, Chuk Բոլորիս մոտ էլ էդ` <<թաքնված գազանը>> մարդ ծնվելուց լինում ա, ուղղակի մեկը կարողանում ա թաքցնի, մյուսը չէ)
> Բայց դե, էլի եմ ասում, ծնողները ու շրջապատը շատ բանով կարող են <<օգնել>>


Մենք ոչ մեկս չենք հիշում չէ՞ նոր ծնված ժամանակ որքանով ենք գազան եղել: Ես ամեն դեպքում Չուկի տեսակետն եմ նախընտրում կիսել, որ բոլոր գազանությունները ձեռքբերովի են, իսկի սկզբանե մարդը ծնվում ա.... լավ չասեմ հրեշտակ, բայց գոնե մաքուր թղթի պես, դատարկ, իսկ վատը կամ լավը ընթացքում կուտակում ա, բայց էլի, չէէ, ինձ թվում ա՝ մարդը ծնվում ա հենց լավը, իսկ վատը սովորում ա:

----------

Chuk (08.01.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

> Մենք ոչ մեկս չենք հիշում չէ՞ նոր ծնված ժամանակ որքանով ենք գազան եղել: Ես ամեն դեպքում Չուկի տեսակետն եմ նախընտրում կիսել, որ բոլոր գազանությունները ձեռքբերովի են, իսկի սկզբանե մարդը ծնվում ա.... լավ չասեմ հրեշտակ, բայց գոնե մաքուր թղթի պես, դատարկ, իսկ վատը կամ լավը ընթացքում կուտակում ա, բայց էլի, չէէ, ինձ թվում ա՝ մարդը ծնվում ա հենց լավը, իսկ վատը սովորում ա:


Էդ վատը ումից են սովորում, Շինարար ջան, եթե բոլորս լավն ենք ծնվում?

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ վատը ումից են սովորում, Շինարար ջան, եթե բոլորս լավն ենք ծնվում?


Հիմա գիտեմ ումից: Իսկ թե ոնց ա սկսվել էդ «վատացման» պրոցեսը, կարող ենք ենթադրել ու հիպոթեզներ գծել: Բայց էդ էդքան էլ լուրջ խոսակցություն չի լինի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ վատը ումից են սովորում, Շինարար ջան, եթե բոլորս լավն ենք ծնվում?


Տո ես շատ գիտեմ այ ախպեր: Պատասխան ունեմ, բայց նախ մի քիչ շատ կընկնեմ իմաստասիրության գիրկը, երկրորդն էլ՝ մի քիչ շատ հում ա, բայց լավ, բեր չասենք սովորում ա, բեր ասենք ձեռք ա բերում՝ պարտադիր չի ինչ-որ մեկից՝ գուցե կյանքի որոշակի պայմաններից և այլն:

----------


## Tiger29

> Հիմա գիտեմ ումից: Իսկ թե ոնց ա սկսվել էդ «վատացման» պրոցեսը, կարող ենք ենթադրել ու հիպոթեզներ գծել: Բայց էդ էդքան էլ լուրջ խոսակցություն չի լինի:


Հիմա ումից? Այսինքն մարդը չի ծնվում որոշակի բնավորության գծերով?




> Տո ես շատ գիտեմ այ ախպեր: Պատասխան ունեմ, բայց նախ մի քիչ շատ կընկնեմ իմաստասիրության գիրկը, երկրորդն էլ՝ մի քիչ շատ հում ա, բայց լավ, բեր չասենք սովորում ա, բեր ասենք ձեռք ա բերում՝ պարտադիր չի ինչ-որ մեկից՝ գուցե կյանքի որոշակի պայմաններից և այլն:


Ես կարծում եմ, որ ծնողը պիտի օգնի, որ երեխան թացը չորից տարբերի, բայց իրա ուզած <<ծրագիրը>> չի կարա զոռով մտցնի երեխայի մեջ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ ծնողը պիտի օգնի, որ երեխան թացը չորից տարբերի, բայց իրա ուզած <<ծրագիրը>> չի կարա զոռով մտցնի երեխայի մեջ:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ, ես կասեի նույնիսկ չի կարելի փորձել նման բան անել:

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա ումից? Այսինքն մարդը չի ծնվում որոշակի բնավորության գծերով?


Կարծում եմ, որ *որոշակի* բնավորության գծերով ծնվում է:

----------


## Tiger29

> Կարծում եմ, որ *որոշակի* բնավորության գծերով ծնվում է:


Եվ *որոշակի* բնավորության գծերի մեջ բացասականը չկա? Նենց երեխաներ կան, որ 6-7 տարեկանում էնպիսի <<կանոնապաշտ>> են լինում, որ ուզում ա հոր ձեռը բռնես, գաս` մեկ ա ինքը կանոնից դուրս քայլ չի համաձայնվի, որ իր դեմ անեն:

Թեմայի մեջ մի բան ասեմ, որ կին կա բռնություններին ավելի համաձայն ա` քան մենակ մնալուն ու իրա գլուխը պահելուն: Էդ էլ ա բնավորության գիծ ու կյանքից առաջացած ապրելաոճ:

----------


## Արէա

Թեմայից շեղվել, շեղվել եք։ Մի բան էլ ես ասեմ։

Կարծում եմ ոչ թե բոլոր մարդիկ լավն են, ընթացքում վատ գծեր են ձեռք բերում, այլ լրիվ հակառակը՝ բոլոր մարդիկ վատն են (ավելի ճիշտ վատն են մեր արդի մարդկային հասարակության տեսանկյունից, դրանից դուրս լավ ու վատ չկա) ու ժամանակի ընթացքում կրկնօրինակելով, ենթարկվելով հազարամյակների ընթացքում մշակված վարքագծի կանոններին, լավն են դառնում։

Թե չէ ինչը պիտի խանգարի երբեք մարդկային հասարակությունում չապրած մեկին իրենից թույլ մեկի գլուխը ջարդելուն, ինչ որ բան խլելու համար, կամ մի գրավիչ կնոջ բռնաբարելուն։ Ոչ մի բան։

----------

Tiger29 (09.01.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Իսկապես, ասած Շինի, իմաստասիրության գիրկն ենք ընկնում, բայց լավ, մի քիչ գրոտենք:

Իմ կարծիքով, այո, յուրաքանչյուր երեխա ծնվում ա որոշակի բնավորության գծերով, որոնց մեջ իհարկե՛ լավն էլ կա, վատն էլ: Բայց այ գծեր կան, որոնք եթե ոչ առաջանում, ապա ԱՌՆՎԱԶՆ ընդգծվում են տարիքի հետ: Դրանցից են ստելը, նախանձի (այլ ոչ թե խանդի) բացահայտ դրսևորումները, դիմացինին մտածված վատություն անելը և այլն:

Ու սրանք շտկվում են, շատ կամ քիչ, ուժեղ կամ թույլ բնավորության գիծ, մարդու հատկանիշ են դառնում ոչ թե կախված նրանից, թե մարդը ոնց ա ծնվել, այլ թե հետո ինքն ինչ միջավայրում ա ապրել, ինչ դաստիարակություն ա ստացել, ինչի պակաս ա ունեցել, ինչի կարիք ա ունեցել, ինչ ա ստացել, ինչ ա տեսել և այլն:

Փոքր տարիքում որ երեխեն ներքուստ շատ ավելի մաքուր, պարզ, անկեղծ, բարի ա, ես էդտեղ կասկած չունեմ: Իհարկե, ասում են, բացառություններ էլ կան:

----------

Tiger29 (09.01.2015), Շինարար (09.01.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Թե չէ ինչը պիտի խանգարի երբեք մարդկային հասարակությունում չապրած մեկին իրենից թույլ մեկի գլուխը ջարդելուն, ինչ որ բան խլելու համար, կամ մի գրավիչ կնոջ բռնաբարելուն։ Ոչ մի բան։


Ընդհանրապես մարդկային հասարակությունում չապրած մեկի տեսնել ա պետք, ինչպիսի՞ն են լինում, որ իմանանք, թե ոնց կվարվի: Կամ ընդհանրապես կունենա՞ որևէ կերպ իրան դրսևորելու կարողություն, ո՞նց ա մեծացել, սնվել, գազանների միջավայրո՞ւմ ա ապրել, գազանությո՞ւն ա տեսել: Այ եթե լաբորատոր պայմաններում մեծացնեն, հաբերով սնեն և այլն, էդ վաղտ կիմանանք, էդ վաղտ էլ փակ պայմաններ, փակ պայմաններից սթրեսային անցում նոր պայմաննրի, որում պարզում ա, որ իր տեսակի մեջ միակը չի: Հազար հատ գործոն կա, դրա համար եմ ասում դառնում ա իմաստասիրություն, բայց կարճ՝  եթե վերացարկվենք էդ ամենից, գուցե ոչ թե հարցը խանգարելում լինի, այլ նման մարդու մտքով չանցնի, որ կարելի ա իրենից թույլի գլուխը ջարդել, ինչ-որ բան խլել, բռնաբարել: Ախր չենք տեսել, ախր նման "իդեալական"  պայմաններ ստեղծել հնարավոր էլ չի, բայց ինչի՞ եթե իմաստասիրում ենք ընդամենը, վատը տեսնենք, ոչ թե լավը:


Ընդհանրապես, էսպիսի սկզբունք կա չէ՞, քանի դիմացինի մեջ վատ չես տեսել, միայն լավը մտածիր նրա մասին բոլոր առումներով, իսկ վատը կտեսնես, ուրեմն էդ հարցում ինքը վատն ա: Ցանկացած նորածնի մենք նոր ենք ճանաչում, ուրեմն պիտի մենակ լավը տեսնենք:



Հ. Գ. Ի վերջո, ոչ ես իհարկե ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարա իմ ասածները հիմնավորեմ, բայց դուք էլ հաստատ չեք կարա:

----------

Chuk (09.01.2015)

----------


## Արէա

Մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունը հրաշալի բան ա, որը ի թիվս բազմաթիվ նյութական ու ոչ նյութական բարիքների ստեղծել ա նաև լավ ու վատ հասկացությունները։
Բայց էդ հասկացությունները գործում են միայն էդ քսղաքակրթության մեջ, միայն նրա ստեղծած պրիզմայի միջից նայելուց։ Վերացրու էդ պրիզման, կվերանան նաև լավ ու վատ հասկացությունները։

Ուրիշ առյուծի ձագերին ուտող առյուծը ավելի վա՞տն է, քան չուտողը։ Ոչ իհարկե։

Կամ վիրավոր առյուծին հոշոտող մի քանի տասնյակ բորենիները ավելի վա՞տն են քան էդ առյուծը։ Ոչ։ Որովհետև էս դեպքում լավ ու վատ հասկացություններ չկան, որովհետև չկա էդ հասկացությունները ստեղծած մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունը։

Ու ցանկացած մեկի համար, ով կյանքում չի լսել էդ հասկացությունների մասին, դրանք գոյություն չունեն, ինչպես գոյություն չունեն առյուծի ու բորենու համար։

----------


## Արէա

Էս ամեն ինչը թեմայի հետ կապ չունի, ու մեծ հաշվով դատարկախոսության նման մի բան ա։ Մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունը հասել ա մի շատ գեղեցիկ մակարդակի, ու քանի գնա էնքան ավելի ա բարձրանալու ու ավելի իդեալական պայմաններ ա ստեղծելու իր իսկ գոյության համար։ Ու ճիշտ չի համարել թե մարդիկ ի սկզբանե լավն են, հետո հասարակությունը վատ գծեր ա ներարկում նրա մեջ։ Լրիվ հակառակն ա։ Մարդիկ ի սկզբանե իրար ուտում էին, հետո հասարակության զարգացմանը զուգահեռ սկսեցին իրար իրավունք ճանաչել։

Ու էսօր բռնություն կիրառող ցանկացած մեկը իրեն դուրս ա դնում էս գեղեցիկ շղթայից։ Անասունի նման մի բան ա դառնում էլի։

----------


## Chuk

> Էս ամեն ինչը թեմայի հետ կապ չունի, ու մեծ հաշվով դատարկախոսության նման մի բան ա։ Մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունը հասել ա մի շատ գեղեցիկ մակարդակի, ու քանի գնա էնքան ավելի ա բարձրանալու ու ավելի իդեալական պայմաններ ա ստեղծելու իր իսկ գոյության համար։ Ու ճիշտ չի համարել թե մարդիկ ի սկզբանե լավն են, հետո հասարակությունը վատ գծեր ա ներարկում նրա մեջ։ Լրիվ հակառակն ա։ Մարդիկ ի սկզբանե իրար ուտում էին, հետո հասարակության զարգացմանը զուգահեռ սկսեցին իրար իրավունք ճանաչել։
> 
> Ու էսօր բռնություն կիրառող ցանկացած մեկը իրեն դուրս ա դնում էս գեղեցիկ շղթայից։ Անասունի նման մի բան ա դառնում էլի։


Արէա ջան, էն որ քաղաքակրթության լավ մակարդակի ենք հասել, չեմ վիճարկում: Չնայած վիճելի պնդում ա, իրականում:

Բայց մենք խոսում էինք տվյալ պահին երեխեքից: Ու երեխեն, իմ նկատելով, մյուս երեխուն խփել ուզում ա, որտև տեսնում ա, որ դիմացինն էլ ա խփում: Որտե՞ղ ա տեսնում: Տանը: Փողոցում: Հեռուստացույցով:

Կխփե՞ր, եթե երբեք նման բան տեսած չլիներ: Չգիտեմ: Գուցե և կխփեր: Բայց ես դեռ ավելի շատ տեսնում եմ, որ փոքր երեխեն դիմացինին փորձում ա շոյել, հետը խաղալ: Հետո ինչ-որ տարիքից սկսած արդեն սկսում ա խփել: Ե՞րբ: Նայած ով: Օրինակ մեր հարևան Սմբատը սկսեց խփել, երբ իրա պապան իրան ասեց «նեղացնում ա, խփի»: Իսկ իմաստուն Զավեն ձյաձյան երեխուն սովորացնում էր, որ պետք ա ուժդ ցույց տաս, որ քեզնից վախենան: Մենակ մեր մոտ, մեր հասարակությունու՞մ ա տենց: Ահավասիկ ոչ:

Էս վիդեոն եվրոպական արտադրության ա: ԻՆչու՞ են նկարել: Որտև էդ խնդիրն իրանք էլ ունեն: Սիրունիկ, երազային մի հատ տեսահոլովակ են սարքել, որը քննարկում ենք, որտև մի տեսակ հավատներս չի գալիս, որ իսկական ա:

Հա, լավն ու վատը մենք ենք սահմանում: Բայց մենք խոսում ենք արդեն սահմանված հարթության, տիրույթի մասին: Մենք արդեն սահմանել ենք էդ ամեն ինչը ու դրա պրիզմայում ենք քննարկում: Առյուծի ձագը կարող ա մի ուրիշ առյուծի ձագի ուտում ա, բայց այ նապաստակի ձագը չի ուտում: Ինչի՞: Որտև միջավայրն ա տենց պլյուս իրանք ապրում են էն իրականությունում, որը արդեն ձևավորվել ա դարերի ընթացքում, էս աստիճանի ա ձևավորվել, որ գեներով իրանց էլ ա գալիս: Նապաստակին ու առյուծին մենք լավ կամ վատը համարելուց իրանց դիտարկում ենք իրանց պրիզմայում: Եթե էսօր մի հատ նապաստակ ուրիշ նապաստակի ուտի, կասենք որ չար ա: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև իրանց պրիզմայում դա արդեն աննոմալ ա ու չարություն: Էնպես որ արի սաղ իրար չխառնենք:

Քանի՞ երեխայի մոտ ես չարություն տեսել, որը հետո հասարակությունը շտկել ու դարձրել ա բարի:

Հակառակը ես տեսել եմ: ՈՒ շատ:

----------

Շինարար (09.01.2015)

----------


## Արէա

Երեխան երբ շատ փոքր ա, թույլ ա, որախ ա, խաղում ա, խփելու կարիք ու հնարավորություն չունի։
Հետո գալիս ա մի տարիք, երբ ուժ կիրառելով որոշակի առավելություն ա ձեռք բերում մյուսների նկատմամբ։ Էս շրջանում երեխաները դաժան են լինում, կարան առանց խղճի խայթի շան ձագ խեղդեն լճում, կատու վառեն և այլն։ Սա մանկական դաժանություն ա կոչվում։

Հետո հետզհետե հասարակությունը (գրքերը, ֆիլմերը, մարդիկ) սովորեցնում են վարքի կանոններ, բարություն, ազնվություն, ընկերասիրություն և այլն։ Ու մարդիկ դառնում են բարի, ազնիվ, ընկերասեր, կամ չեն դառնում, կախված իրենց կամ սովորեցնողների ունակություններից ու հնարավորություններից։
Բայց ախր էդպիսին չեն ծնվում։

----------


## Արէա

Երեխայի օրինակը սխալ ա, որովհետև մարդը տարբեր տարիքում տարբեր վարք ա դրսևորում, անկախ կողմնակի ազդակներից։

Ավելի ճիշտ արդյունք կստանանք եթե դիտարկենք նույն տարիքի մարդկանց վարքը տարբեր ժամանակաշրջանում։

Հազար տարի առա՞ջ էր բռնություններն ավելի շատ, թե 500, թե 100, թե այսօր։ Ախր ակնհայտ չի՞, որ մարդկային քաղաքակրթության զարգացմանը զուգահեռ բռնության դրսևորումներն ավելի ու ավելի են պակասում։ Այսինքն հասարակությունը իր զարգացմանը զուգընթաց ավելի ու ավելի «լավն» է դարձնում մարդուն։

----------


## Chuk

> Երեխայի օրինակը սխալ ա, որովհետև մարդը տարբեր տարիքում տարբեր վարք ա դրսևորում, անկախ կողմնակի ազդակներից։
> 
> Ավելի ճիշտ արդյունք կստանանք եթե դիտարկենք նույն տարիքի մարդկանց վարքը տարբեր ժամանակաշրջանում։
> 
> Հազար տարի առա՞ջ էր բռնություններն ավելի շատ, թե 500, թե 100, թե այսօր։ Ախր ակնհայտ չի՞, որ մարդկային քաղաքակրթության զարգացմանը զուգահեռ բռնության դրսևորումներն ավելի ու ավելի են պակասում։ Այսինքն հասարակությունը իր զարգացմանը զուգընթաց ավելի ու ավելի «լավն» է դարձնում մարդուն։


Եսիմ, Արէա ջան, իմ համար ակնհայտ չի, օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիաս ա քիչ հստակ գնահատելու համար:

----------

Շինարար (09.01.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Եսիմ, Արէա ջան, իմ համար ակնհայտ չի, օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիաս ա քիչ հստակ գնահատելու համար:


Ստրկատիրություն, միջնադար, ֆեոդալիզմ։ Ամեն մեկն ընդգրկում ա միլիոնավոր խեղված, բռնության ենթարկված ճակատագրեր։ 

էսօրվա եվրոպայում սրանց հետ համեմատվող ի՞նչ բռնության դրսևորումներ կան։
Վաղը, համոզված եմ, ամբողջ աշխարհի համար կկարողանանք նույնը ասել, ու քանի գնա էնքան ավելի վստահ տոնով։

Ես սա ի նկատի ունեի երբ ասում էի որ մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունը մի շատ գեղեցիկ մակարդակի ա հասել։

----------


## Chuk

> Ստրկատիրություն, միջնադար, ֆեոդալիզմ։ Ամեն մեկն ընդգրկում ա միլիոնավոր խեղված, բռնության ենթարկված ճակատագրեր։ 
> 
> էսօրվա եվրոպայում սրանց հետ համեմատվող ի՞նչ բռնության դրսևորումներ կան։
> Վաղը, համոզված եմ, ամբողջ աշխարհի համար կկարողանանք նույնը ասել, ու քանի գնա էնքան ավելի վստահ տոնով։
> 
> Ես սա ի նկատի ունեի երբ ասում էի որ մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունը մի շատ գեղեցիկ մակարդակի ա հասել։


Էսօրվա աշխարհը նենց ա, որ չես կարող մենակ Եվրոպայի երկրներում տիրող իրավիճակը դիտարկել ու հանգիստ մի կողմ քաշվել:

Բայց եթե ուզում ես, դիտարկի: Ուղղակի հաշվի առ, որ նշածդ ժամանակաշրջաններում էլ տարբեր երկրներում տարբեր իրավիճակներ էին: Ինչպես և հիմա:

----------

Շինարար (09.01.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Էսօրվա աշխարհը նենց ա, որ չես կարող մենակ Եվրոպայի երկրներում տիրող իրավիճակը դիտարկել ու հանգիստ մի կողմ քաշվել:
> 
> Բայց եթե ուզում ես, դիտարկի: Ուղղակի հաշվի առ, որ նշածդ ժամանակաշրջաններում էլ տարբեր երկրներում տարբեր իրավիճակներ էին: Ինչպես և հիմա:


Էսօր էն ամեն ինչը, ինչ մեզ օգնում ա ավելի հեշտ ապրել, թվաբանությունն ու ղարսի խորովածը չհաշված, եվրոպական (արևմտյան) ծագում ունի:
Եվրոպան էսօր դարձել ա մարդկության լոկոմոտիվը, թե գիտական մտքի, թե մարդու իրավունքների, թե ընդհանրապես մարդուն մի նոր, հոգեկան ու ֆիզիկական ավելի բարձր մակարդակի բարձրացնելու հարցում:

Նշածս ժամանակահատվածում ամեն տեղ խավար էր, ու առաջնահերթ հենց Եվրոպայում: Հիմա հիմնականում ցրվել ա էդ խավարը, ու էն ինչին հասել ա Եվրոպան մարդու կյանքի որակը բարձրացնելու հարցում, ու ինչերի դեռ անկասկած հասնելու ա, անպայման տարածվելու ա ամբողջ աշխարհում:

Իմ կարծիքով էս ամեն ինչը ախր շատ պարզ ա, ու էսքան գրելու իմաստ չկա էլ: Ակնհայտ չի՞, որ ինչքան զարգանում ա մարդկային հասարակությունը, էնքան ավելի հեշտ ա դառնում ապրելը հասարակ մարդու համար, ու սրա մեջ մտնում ա նաև բռնության բացառումը:

Հազար տարի հետո երևի բռնություն բառի իմաստը չհասկանան էլ մարդիկ, էս տեմպերով շարժվելու դեպքում:

Եթե իհարկե ընթացքում մի խելագար բռնապետ չորոշի գրողի ծոցն ուղարկի էս մոլորակը, բոլոր ձեռքբերումներով հանդերձ:

----------

Sagittarius (09.01.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ կարծիքով էս ամեն ինչը ախր շատ պարզ ա, ու էսքան գրելու իմաստ չկա էլ: Ակնհայտ չի՞, որ ինչքան զարգանում ա մարդկային հասարակությունը, էնքան ավելի հեշտ ա դառնում ապրելը հասարակ մարդու համար, ու սրա մեջ մտնում ա նաև բռնության բացառումը:


Չէ, Արէա ջան, նախ ամեն ինչն էդքան պարզ չի, երկրորդ վիճելի կետ ա, հեշտանում ա հասարակ մարդու համար ապրելը, թե ոչ: Բայց էս շատ ծավալուն թեմա ա, պլյուզ քանի որ հիմնականում հիպոթեզային ա, ավելի կնմանվի դատարկախոսության, մանավանդ հաշվի առնելով տվյալ ոլորտում իմ ոչ էնքան կոմպետենտությունը, դիլենտանտությունը:




> Հազար տարի հետո երևի բռնություն բառի իմաստը չհասկանան էլ մարդիկ, էս տեմպերով շարժվելու դեպքում:


Չափազանց վիճելի պնդում ա:

----------

Ariadna (15.01.2015), Շինարար (09.01.2015)

----------


## anslov

Ընդանուր առմամբ իմ կյանքում  ոչ մի ռեալ օրինակ չի հանդիպել, որ հայ կինը իր ընտանիքում ենթարկվել է ֆիզիկական բռնության:  
...
Գիտեմ դեպքեր,  երբ հայ տղամարդը ենթարկվել է իր կնոջ կողմից  հոգեբանական բռնության: Էսպես ասած էնքան է սղոցել իր ամուսնու ուղեղը,  ազդել տղամարդու փսիխիկայի վրա, "շան պես հա քսի տվել", մինչև որ հասել է իր նպատակին: Էսպես ասած իր ամուսնուն դարձրել է "պատկաբլուչնիկ": 
Կասկածներ ունեմ նաև , որ կան "տղա"մարդիկ,  ովքեր իրենց կանանցից ռեժիմով ծեծ են ուտում ավելով, պոլի փետով, կամ թավայով: Իհարկե, երբ որ իրենք մենակ են, ու չկան վկաները:
...
Ընդանրապես, շատ քիչ հայ կանայք կան, որ իրենց արժանապատիվ, "տղամարդավարի" են պահում  ու իրենց հարցեր ընտանիքում լուծում են ռեալ պայմանավորվածությոնների ու կոնսենսուսի հիման վրա,  առանց  հոգեբնական ճնշումների, շատ անգամ շանտաժի: Լինի երեխաների հանդեպ, լինի իրենց ամուսնու հանդեպ, լինի կեսուր-կեսրարի հանդեպ: 

Դրա հետևանքով է նաև, որ հայ կանայք հասուն տարիքում հիմնականում ընկերուհիներ չունեն, որովհետև իրար լավ ճանաչելու հետևանքով , մեկը մեկից "տրաքում" են:

----------


## Շինարար

> Դրա հետևանքով է նաև, որ հայ կանայք հասուն տարիքում հիմնականում ընկերուհիներ չունեն:


Էս վիճակագրությունը քեզ որտեղի՞ց: Նենց էլ հարյուր տոկոսանոց պնդում եք: Իմ տպավորությոամբ կանայք որքան մեծանում են, էնքան իրանց ընկերուհիները շատանում են, որովհետև ընտանիքի հոգսը քիչանում ա, երեխաների խնամքի կարիքը քչանում ա, եթե աշխատում էին, թոշակի անցնելուց հետո հատկապես, սկսում են մանկության, դպրոցական, աշխատանքային ընկերուհիների հետ ավելի շատ շփվել:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Էս վիճակագրությունը քեզ որտեղի՞ց: Նենց էլ հարյուր տոկոսանոց պնդում եք: Իմ տպավորությոամբ կանայք որքան մեծանում են, էնքան իրանց ընկերուհիները շատանում են, որովհետև ընտանիքի հոգսը քիչանում ա, երեխաների խնամքի կարիքը քչանում ա, եթե աշխատում էին, թոշակի անցնելուց հետո հատկապես, սկսում են մանկության, դպրոցական, աշխատանքային ընկերուհիների հետ ավելի շատ շփվել:


Ի՞նչ վիճակագրության մասին է գնում խոսքը:
Ես ամեասկզբից ասել եմ, որ խոսելու եմ իր կենսափորձից, որը հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ համընկնի քո կենսափորձի հետ:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մեղա-մեղա...

Մի թեթև գյուղերում նայեք ինչ է կատարվում։ Իմ մորաքույրը մինչև աղջիկների ամուսնանալը «ռեժիմով» ծեծվում էր նախ ամուսնու, հետո ամուսնու քրոջ ու մոր կողմից։ Ու դա էն դեպքում, երբ նույնիսկ ամենաքյարթու չափանիշներով իդեալական կին էր ընտանիքի համար տանը, գոմում, հանդում աշխատելու, խոհանոցում համով ուտելիքներ սարքելու, էն դժվար տարիներին երեխեքի համար շորեր գործելու ու կարելու և այլնի առումով։

Տասնյակներով կանանց եմ ճանաչում, որոնք ամուսնու վատ տրամադրությունը փարատում են սեփական մարմնի կապտուկներով ու դա նորմալ են համարում  :Sad: 

Էլի տասնյակներով կանանց գիտեմ, որոնց իրենց չսիրած տղամարդիկ «փախցրել» են ու բռնաբարել, որ ամոթից հետ չգնան հոր տուն, ստիպված ամուսնանան։

Ներվ ու հավես չկա թվարկելու, բայց մենակ իմ աչքով տեսածը հերիք է եղել, որ վստահ լինեմ՝ կյանքում չեմ ամուսնանա, իսկ լսածներիս մասին ավելի լավ է լռեմ։

----------

Cassiopeia (01.12.2016), Quyr Qery (02.12.2016), Մուշու (01.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (01.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Մեղա-մեղա...
> 
> Մի թեթև գյուղերում նայեք ինչ է կատարվում։ Իմ մորաքույրը մինչև աղջիկների ամուսնանալը «ռեժիմով» ծեծվում էր նախ ամուսնու, հետո ամուսնու քրոջ ու մոր կողմից։ Ու դա էն դեպքում, երբ նույնիսկ ամենաքյարթու չափանիշներով իդեալական կին էր ընտանիքի համար տանը, գոմում, հանդում աշխատելու, խոհանոցում համով ուտելիքներ սարքելու, էն դժվար տարիներին երեխեքի համար շորեր գործելու ու կարելու և այլնի առումով։


Կարող  ա՞ էտ ծեծողները հոգեկան խանգարված մարդիկ էին: 
Եթե չէ, ապա ի՞նչի համար էին ծեծում մորաքրոջդ: 

Հիմա մորաքրոջդ աղջինկե՞րը ինչ վիճակի են: Իրանք էլ ե՞ն իդեալական-քյառթու չափանիշներով կանայք ու շարունակում են ծեծ ուտել:

Ու ի՞նչ կապ ուներ ծեծելու դադարեցները աղջիկների ամուսնանալու հետ:

----------


## anslov

> Մեղա-մեղա...
> Ներվ ու հավես չկա թվարկելու, բայց մենակ իմ աչքով տեսածը հերիք է եղել, որ վստահ լինեմ՝* կյանքում չեմ ամուսնանա*, իսկ լսածներիս մասին ավելի լավ է լռեմ։


Կարդալով էն մինիմալը, որ կոնկրետ դու ասեցիր վերևում քեզ  շրջապատած մարդկանց ահռելի մասի մասին , կարծում եմ ճիշտ ես որոշել - երբեք  չամուսնանալ

----------


## John

anslov, հրավիրում եմ քեզ Երևանի Էրեբունի համայնք (տես, չեմ ասում Հեռվաշեն), իրիկունոտ քայլենք սեփական տների արանքների նեղլիկ փողոցներով ու «վայելենք» աշխարհի ամենաթույն քֆուրները լսելու բերկրանքը, սարսռանք անմարդկային ոռնոցներին, երեխեքի լացի ձայնից ու տենց։ Քանի դեռ չես եկել, չես լսել, չես համոզվել՝ ուրեմն էս թեմայում քո ոչ մի պնդում մի լումայի արժեք էլ չունի։

----------

GriFFin (12.12.2016), Quyr Qery (02.12.2016), Աթեիստ (01.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (01.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> anslov, հրավիրում եմ քեզ Երևանի Էրեբունի համայնք (տես, չեմ ասում Հեռվաշեն), իրիկունոտ քայլենք սեփական տների արանքների նեղլիկ փողոցներով ու «վայելենք» աշխարհի ամենաթույն քֆուրները լսելու բերկրանքը, սարսռանք անմարդկային ոռնոցներին, երեխեքի լացի ձայնից ու տենց։ Քանի դեռ չես եկել, չես լսել, չես համոզվել՝ ուրեմն էս թեմայում քո ոչ մի պնդում մի լումայի արժեք էլ չունի։


John, ես ծնվել, մեծացել եմ Էրեբունի համայքում: Ավելին-  թոխմախի մատույցներում:   Այնտեց են ծնվել մեծացել նաև մայրս, հայրս, հասունացել են պապս ու տատս, լիքը հարևաններ, որոնցից մեկն էլ մեր հարգարժան առաջին Նախագահի ընտանիքն է:
Քույրս մինչ ընտանիքով ԱՄՆ տեղափոխվելը,  Սարի -թաղ /սուր-վարակիչի թաղեր/ է հարս գնացել , ունեցել է մի տան մեջ ապրող երեք տալ: Ու երբևէ մեր թաղերում քո ասածից ոչ տեղած կամ, ոչ լսած: 
Ավելին, մեր թաղերում միշտ տեսել եմ կանանց հանդեպ մեծ հարգանք: 

Իսկ Էրեբունի համայքի մարդկանց մասին քո ասած հերյուրանքներից ու վատաբանումներից հետո քո համար թե ինչը "լումայի" արժեք ունի, դա իմ համար քոռ կոպեկի արժեք չունի

----------


## John

> John, ես ծնվել, մեծացել եմ Էրեբունի համայքում: Ավելին-  թոխմախի մատույցներում:   Այնտեց են ծնվել մեծացել նաև մայրս, հայրս, հասունացել են պապս ու տատս, լիքը հարևաններ, որոնցից մեկն էլ մեր հարգարժան առաջին Նախագահի ընտանիքն է:
> Քույրս մինչ ընտանիքով ԱՄՆ տեղափոխվելը,  Սարի -թաղ /սուր-վարակիչի թաղեր/ է հարս գնացել , ունեցել է մի տան մեջ ապրող երեք տալ: Ու երբևէ մեր թաղերում քո ասածից ոչ տեղած կամ, ոչ լսած: 
> Ավելին, մեր թաղերում միշտ տեսել եմ կանանց հանդեպ մեծ հարգանք: 
> 
> Իսկ Էրեբունի համայքի մարդկանց մասին քո ասած հերյուրանքներից ու վատաբանումներից հետո քո համար թե ինչը "լումայի" արժեք ունի, դա իմ համար քոռ կոպեկի արժեք չունի


Ինչ ասեմ, մանկուց ականջակալներով ես էղել ու վարդագույն ակնոցով։ Կամ էլ մութն ընկնելուց հետո չես էղել դրսում։  Քո նշած թաղերում բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը կնոջը հարգում են ցերեկը, մարդաշատ վայրերում։ Այ իսկ իրիկունները, երբ որ հերթական անհաջող օրվանից հետո տան տղամարդը (եթե իհարկե արժի տենց կոչել) հարբած վերադառնում է՝ սկսվում է կինոն։ Միայն մեր փողոցում 4-5 ընտանիք կա, որտեղ նմանօրինակ իրավիճակ է լինում շաբաթվա մեջ գոնե 1-2 անգամ։

----------

GriFFin (12.12.2016), Quyr Qery (02.12.2016), Աթեիստ (02.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Ինչ ասեմ, մանկուց ականջակալներով ես էղել ու վարդագույն ակնոցով։ Քո նշած թաղերում բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը կնոջը հարգում են ցերեկը, մարդաշատ վայրերում։ Այ իսկ իրիկունները, երբ որ հերթական անհաջող օրվանից հետո տան տղամարդը (եթե իհարկե արժի տենց կոչել) հարբած վերադառնում է՝ սկսվում է կինոն։ Միայն մեր փողոցում 4-5 ընտանիք կա, որտեղ նմանօրինակ իրավիճակ է լինում շաբաթվա մեջ գոնե 1-2 անգամ։


Մի հատ   մոխրագույն ակնոցնեդ հանի, ու կողմնորոշվի- ձեր փողոցում նմանօրինակ վիճակ 4 ընտանիքում է տիրու՞մ դա  թե 5: 
Դա դժվար չէ: 

Ու հետաքրքիր է, էտ բոլոր ընտանիքներում կամերաներ ունես դրած, որ շաբաթը 1-2 անգամ, 4-5 ընտանիք ներքին գզվռտվոցին ականջալուր ես լինում: 
Թե՞ բոլորը դուրս են գալիս փողոցի մեջտեղ ու նոր սկսում իրար քֆրտել ու երեխաները լացել:

Ընդամնեը 2 ամիս առաջ մեր թաղերում էի, մեկ ամսով, ու տնից ՈՏՈՎ դուրս եմ եկել շատ անգան երեկոյան ու վերադարձել եմ ուշ ժամանակ էլի ոտքով - կայարանից , կամ հրապարակից , եղել է պոլիտեխից - եկել եմ ոտով: Ես շատ եմ քայլում ոտքով:
Մեկ ամսվա մեջ ոչ մի էտպեսի տեսարան չեմ տեսել ու լսել:

Ավելին ասեմ, մի հատ նարկաման հարևան ունեմ մի երկու տուն այն կողմ: Երբևէ հրապարակային կռվի մասին լսած չկամ, իսկ  սրանից մոտ 5 ամիս առաջ էլ կինը ֆինանսական մոմենտով էլ ճար չունեալով, քանի որ մարդը չէր բուժվում ,  մարդուն տնից ուղղակիորեն վռնդեց,մ չնայած տունը ամուսնունն էր:

Մի վատաբանի:

----------


## John

> Մի հատ   մոխրագույն ակնոցնեդ հանի, ու կողմնորոշվի- ձեր փողոցում նմանօրինակ վիճակ 4 ընտանիքում է տիրու՞մ դա  թե 5: 
> Դա դժվար չէ: 
> 
> Ու հետաքրքիր է, էտ բոլոր ընտանիքներում կամերաներ ունես դրած, որ շաբաթը 1-2 անգամ, 4-5 ընտանիք ներքին գզվռտվոցին ականջալուր ես լինում: 
> Թե՞ բոլորը դուրս են գալիս փողոցի մեջտեղ ու նոր սկսում իրար քֆրտել ու երեխաները լացել:
> 
> Ընդամնեը 2 ամիս առաջ մեր թաղերում էի, մեկ ամսով, ու տնից ՈՏՈՎ դուրս եմ եկել շատ անգան երեկոյան ու վերադարձել եմ ուշ ժամանակ էլի ոտքով - կայարանից , կամ հրապարակից , եղել է պոլիտեխից - եկել եմ ոտով: Ես շատ եմ քայլում ոտքով:
> Մեկ ամսվա մեջ ոչ մի էտպեսի տեսարան չեմ տեսել ու լսել:
> 
> Մի վատաբանի:


եթե կոնկրետ թիվ ես ուզում՝ 4․5 ընտանիք կա էդ վիճակին։
Կամերաների կարիք չկա փողոցով անցնելիս ոռնոց ու հայհոյանքներ լսելու համար, մանավանդ որ շատ քիչ տների պատուհաններն են հերմետիկ։ Իսկ առմանն ընդհանրապես բաց են։ 
Մի հատ զոռ տուր ուղեղիդ, տես ի՞նչ շահ կարամ ունենամ վատաբանելու համար էն թաղը, որտեղ ապրում եմ։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> եթե կոնկրետ թիվ ես ուզում՝ 4․5 ընտանիք կա էդ վիճակին։
> Կամերաների կարիք չկա փողոցով անցնելիս ոռնոց ու հայհոյանքներ լսելու համար, մանավանդ որ շատ քիչ տների պատուհաններն են հերմետիկ։ Իսկ առմանն ընդհանրապես բաց են։ 
> Մի հատ զոռ տուր ուղեղիդ, տես ի՞նչ շահ կարամ ունենամ վատաբանելու համար էն թաղը, որտեղ ապրում եմ։


Ի՞նչ  ա նշանակում *զոռ տուր ուղեղիդ* 

Իսկ ինչ շահ ունես, դա դու քեզ հարցրու, կամ էլ եթե ինքնուրույն պատասխանը չգտնեց, խորհուրդ կտայի դիմես հոգեբանի:

----------


## John

> Ի՞նչ  ա նշանակում *զոռ տուր ուղեղիդ* 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ շահ ունես, դա դու քեզ հարցրու, կամ էլ եթե ինքնուրույն պատասխանը չգտնեց, խորհուրդ կտայի դիմես հոգեբանի:


Ընդամենը նշանակում է մտածիր։
Շնորհակալ եմ խորհրդի համար, որի կարիքն, ինչ խոսք, շատ ունեի։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.12.2016), Հայկօ (02.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Ընդամենը նշանակում է մտածիր։


Շատ բնորոշ ու հայեցի է, երբ որ  բռնության դեմ պայքարում են, ու դիմացինին "մտածիր" ասելու փոխարեն դեմքին հրապարակային շշպռում են "ուղեղիդ զոռ տուրը"

իսկ հետաքրքիր է, եթե ռեալում իրար հետ խոսքինք, էտ ձեր փողոցում ման գալուց, ոնց որ դու ես առաջարկում, էլի ինձ կյանքում երկրորդ թե երրորդ անգամ դիմելուց կասեի՞ր "մի հատ հլա ուղեղիտ զոռ տուրը"

----------


## John

> Շատ բնորոշ ու հայեցի է, երբ որ  բռնության դեմ պայքարում են, ու դիմացինին "մտածիր" ասելու փոխարեն դեմքին հրապարակային շշպռում են "ուղեղիդ զոռ տուրը"
> 
> իսկ հետաքրքիր է, եթե ռեալում իրար հետ խոսքինք, էտ ձեր փողոցում ման գալուց, ոնց որ դու ես առաջարկում, էլի ինձ կյանքում երկրորդ թե երրորդ անգամ դիմելուց կասեի՞ր "մի հատ *հլա* ուղեղիտ զոռ տուրը"


Ընկեր ջան, կամ ընկերուհի, կախված սեռիցդ։ Էդ անտերը որ դրել եմ հղումը, գոնե բացե՞լ ես։ Նայե՞լ ես։ Ախր էդ «ուղեղի*դ* զոռ տուրը» ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան «մտածիր»-ի հոմանիշ։ էն «հլա»-ն էլ քո մտքի թռիչքն ա, ես տենց բան չեմ գրել։ Ինչի՞ց ես է նեղվել, չեմ հասկանում։ Նեղվել չէ, կներես, շշպռվել։

----------

Quyr Qery (02.12.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ես ենթարկվել եմ ընտանեկան բռնության մոտ 20 տարի, մեր թաղում իմ մոտ ընկերուհին և իր մայրը գրեթե ամեն օր ենթարկվում էին բռնության, ինձ թվում էր դա նորմալ երևույթ է, քանզի շատ քչերին եմ ճանաչել, որ բռնության չեն ենթարկվել: Հա, ի դեպ, մեր տանը կյանքում հայհոյանքներ չեմ լսել, բայց ծեծ՝ ինչքան սիրտդ ուզի:




> ...
> Ընդանրապես, շատ քիչ հայ կանայք կան, որ իրենց արժանապատիվ, "տղամարդավարի" են պահում  ու իրենց հարցեր ընտանիքում լուծում են ռեալ պայմանավորվածությոնների ու կոնսենսուսի հիման վրա,  առանց  հոգեբնական ճնշումների, շատ անգամ շանտաժի: Լինի երեխաների հանդեպ, լինի իրենց ամուսնու հանդեպ, լինի կեսուր-կեսրարի հանդեպ:


Էս տողերը չհասկացա, ինչի ա արժանապատիվի հոմանիշը տղամարդավարին:  :Jpit:  ու ինչի մենակ կինը պիտի լուծի ստեղծված խնդիրները:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.12.2016), Progart (15.05.2019), Աթեիստ (02.12.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Anslov ջան, շարքը համալրելու համար ասեմ, որ անձամբ եմ ճանաչում նման ընտանիքների:

Վերջին երկու առարկայական դեպքերիցը (լուրջ դեպքերիցը) ընկերոջս կողքի հարևաններն են, որտեղ հայհոյանքից բացի ամենօրյա սիստեմատիկ ծեծ կա, ու իմ մի հեռավոր ազգականուհին, ում նույնպես սիստեմատիկ ծեծում են: Երկու դեպքում էլ հրաժարվում են ոստիկանություն դիմելուց, կանայք վախենում են մենակ մնալուց: Ազգականուհուս դեպքում, երբ պատմությունը ջրի երես դուրս եկավ, ազգականներս ստիպված եղան տղայական մակարդակում մարդուն «սաստելու», բայց էդ աղջիկը վախեցավ անգամ բաժանվելու մասին լսել, ընկերոջս հարևանների դեպքում ընկերս նադայել եղած ոստիկանություն կանչեց, կինը կապտուկներն երեսին հայտարարեց, որ կեղծ ցուցմունք է, մլիցեքին հավանաբար փող տվեցին ու ճամփեցին: Սրանք խիստ առարկայական, ծեծի դեպքերով վերջին երկու թարմ դեպքերն եմ պատմում: Պատմություններն իրականում, անձամբ իմացածս, բազում են:

----------

Apsara (05.12.2016), Աթեիստ (02.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընկեր ջան, կամ ընկերուհի, կախված սեռիցդ։ ․․․


Բա որ ասում էի էն 30 փաստի մեջ սեռը նշեք, խի՞ մի հատ պաձեռժկա չարիք։  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> John, ես ծնվել, մեծացել եմ Էրեբունի համայքում: Ավելին-  թոխմախի մատույցներում:   Այնտեց են ծնվել մեծացել նաև մայրս, հայրս, հասունացել են պապս ու տատս, լիքը հարևաններ, որոնցից մեկն էլ մեր հարգարժան առաջին Նախագահի ընտանիքն է:
> Քույրս մինչ ընտանիքով ԱՄՆ տեղափոխվելը,  Սարի -թաղ /սուր-վարակիչի թաղեր/ է հարս գնացել , ունեցել է մի տան մեջ ապրող երեք տալ: Ու երբևէ մեր թաղերում քո ասածից ոչ տեղած կամ, ոչ լսած: 
> Ավելին, մեր թաղերում միշտ տեսել եմ կանանց հանդեպ մեծ հարգանք:


Բա հարգում են, որ ծեծում են։ Որ չհարգեին, կսպանեին։

----------


## Freeman

> John, ես ծնվել, մեծացել եմ Էրեբունի համայքում: Ավելին-  թոխմախի մատույցներում:   Այնտեց են ծնվել մեծացել նաև մայրս, հայրս, հասունացել են պապս ու տատս, լիքը հարևաններ, որոնցից մեկն էլ մեր հարգարժան առաջին Նախագահի ընտանիքն է:
> Քույրս մինչ ընտանիքով ԱՄՆ տեղափոխվելը,  Սարի -թաղ /սուր-վարակիչի թաղեր/ է հարս գնացել , ունեցել է մի տան մեջ ապրող երեք տալ: Ու երբևէ մեր թաղերում քո ասածից ոչ տեղած կամ, ոչ լսած: 
> Ավելին, մեր թաղերում միշտ տեսել եմ կանանց հանդեպ մեծ հարգանք: 
> 
> Իսկ Էրեբունի համայքի մարդկանց մասին քո ասած հերյուրանքներից ու վատաբանումներից հետո քո համար թե ինչը "լումայի" արժեք ունի, դա իմ համար քոռ կոպեկի արժեք չունի


Քանի որ ես մեր հարգարժան առաջին նախագահի ընտանիքի հետ մոտ հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ,կարող եմ գլխի ընկնել, որ դու Արեշի Հոլիվուդ կոչվող թաղամասում ես ապրել, էդ էնքան էլ Ջոնի ասած տեղը չի:

----------

John (02.12.2016), Տրիբուն (02.12.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում, թե ամեն տեսակ օրենքների ընդունմամբ հնարավոր լինի էս հարցին Հայաստանում լուծում տալ..

կինը պիտի սոցիալապես ապահովված ու անկախ լինելու հնարավորություն ունենա՝ աշխատատեղերի բավարար քանակություն, ժամանակավորապես անաշխատանք մնացածներին նպաստ..

ըստ իս միայն այս դեպքում հազարավոր կանայք այլևս չեն վախենա մենակ մնալուց ու ստիպված չեն լինի հանդուրժել բռնությունն ու ծեծը, անհարգալից վերաբերմունքը և այլն..

արդյունքում՝ այդպես համարող տղամարդիկ էլ կդադարեն իրենց կանանց վերաբերվել որպես անձնական օգտագործման առարկայի..

իսկ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ես գտնում եմ, որ, չհաշված բացառությունները, հայ տղամարդիկ հարգանքով են վերաբերվում իրենց կանանց..
համենայն դեպս ես էդպիսի օրինակներ շատ ավելի շատ եմ տեսել, քան բռնության ))

----------

Alphaone (04.12.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

> anslov, հրավիրում եմ քեզ Երևանի Էրեբունի համայնք (տես, չեմ ասում Հեռվաշեն), իրիկունոտ քայլենք սեփական տների արանքների նեղլիկ փողոցներով ու «վայելենք» աշխարհի ամենաթույն քֆուրները լսելու բերկրանքը, սարսռանք անմարդկային ոռնոցներին, երեխեքի լացի ձայնից ու տենց։ Քանի դեռ չես եկել, չես լսել, չես համոզվել՝ ուրեմն էս թեմայում քո ոչ մի պնդում մի լումայի արժեք էլ չունի։


Մեր մոտ իրոք ահավոր ա: 
Ես, որ ուշ ժամերին տուն եմ գալիս՝ կենտրոնական փողոցներով եմ քայլում, որ լուսավորված լինի: Ավելի լավ ա երկար քայլեմ քան մութ տեղերով: Կարող ա թեմայի մեջ չի, բայց մեր մոտ երեխեքի նկատմամբ հոգեբանական ու ֆիզիկական բռնության { մի քիչ վախենալով/զգուշությամբ եմ գրում } ձայներ են լսվում: Հիմա կոնկրետ շատ լավ ա, որտև առաջ անգամ Էրեբունի փողոցը լուսավորված չէր: Եթե ասենք հերթապահության էի մնում ու գիտեի, որ տուն 22:00-23:00-ից ուշ կհասնեմ՝ մնում էի հիվանդանոցում:

----------

boooooooom (12.12.2016), John (12.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուսաստանում կնիկ տփելը օրինականացրին։ 

http://www.rbc.ru/society/25/01/2017...794760bfcc101e

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռուսաստանում կնիկ տփելը օրինականացրին։ 
> 
> http://www.rbc.ru/society/25/01/2017...794760bfcc101e


Չեն օրինականացրել, ապաքրեականացրել են: Ու կնիկ տփելը չի, էրեխա տփելն ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չեն օրինականացրել, ապաքրեականացրել են: Ու կնիկ տփելը չի, էրեխա տփելն ա:


Ընդհանուր ընտանքիի մասին ա խոսում, նենց որ կինն էլ ա մեջը մտնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեն օրինականացրել, ապաքրեականացրել են: Ու կնիկ տփելը չի, էրեխա տփելն ա:


Ըստ էության նույն բանն ա։ Ու կնիկն էլ ա, մենակ էրեխեն չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըստ էության նույն բանն ա։ Ու կնիկն էլ ա, մենակ էրեխեն չի։


Էնքան էլ նույնը չի: Սաղ շուխուռն էն ա, որ Ռուսաստանում քրեականացման օրենքն անցյալ տարի էին անցկացրել: Էն նույն օրենքը, որ Հայաստանում եքա հիստետիկա ա բարձրացրել: Ռուսաստանում հետ են գալիս հին բարքերին, իսկ ՀՀ-ում դեռ հին բարքերն են:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.01.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էնքան էլ նույնը չի: Սաղ շուխուռն էն ա, որ Ռուսաստանում քրեականացման օրենքն անցյալ տարի էին անցկացրել: Էն նույն օրենքը, որ Հայաստանում եքա հիստետիկա ա բարձրացրել: Ռուսաստանում հետ են գալիս հին բարքերին, իսկ ՀՀ-ում դեռ հին բարքերն են:


Բյուր ջան, հիմա էս պահին ընտանեկան բռնություն Ռուսաստանում ապաքրեականացրել են: Ընտանիքում բռնության համար, եթե մարդ չի մեռել, էլ չես նստում: Թե հիմա, ինչ բարքեր են, ոնց են, խի, երբվանից, չեմ իմանում, ու չեմ կարծում որ կարևոր ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, հիմա էս պահին ընտանեկան բռնություն Ռուսաստանում ապաքրեականացրել են: Ընտանիքում բռնության համար, եթե մարդ չի մեռել, էլ չես նստում: Թե հիմա, ինչ բարքեր են, ոնց են, խի, երբվանից, չեմ իմանում, ու չեմ կարխում որ կարևոր ա:


Կարևոր ա էն իմաստով, որ նույն հիստերիկան ա, ինչ ՀՀ-ում: Ուղղակի ՀՀ-ում չեն կարացել անցկացնել, իսկ ՌԴ-ում անցկացրել են, հետո նորից հետ անցկացրել: Այսինքն ՌԴ-ն ոչ թե 100 տարով ա հետ գնում, այլ կես տարով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարևոր ա էն իմաստով, որ նույն հիստերիկան ա, ինչ ՀՀ-ում: Ուղղակի ՀՀ-ում չեն կարացել անցկացնել, իսկ ՌԴ-ում անցկացրել են, հետո նորից հետ անցկացրել: Այսինքն ՌԴ-ն ոչ թե 100 տարով ա հետ գնում, այլ կես տարով:


Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ես ասում, բայց վստահ ես ասում  :LOL:  Համաձայն եմ:

----------

Tiger29 (25.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ես ասում, բայց վստահ ես ասում  Համաձայն եմ:


Ասում եմ՝ Ռուսաստանը նույն ք*քն ա, ինչ վեց ամիս առաջ ու ինչ Հայաստանը, ավելի ք*քոտ չի դառել ։))

----------

Վիշապ (25.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդհանուր ընտանքիի մասին ա խոսում, նենց որ կինն էլ ա մեջը մտնում:


Հա, երևի առաջին ընթերցումից հետո բան են փոխել, որտև առաջին ընթերցման ժամանակ մենակ էրեխան էր: Համենայնդեպս, օրենքի փոփոխությունն առաջարկողի փաստարկն էս էր. «բա ծնողը չկարանա՞ մի հատ ապտակ հասցնի էրեխուն»:

Ընդհանրապես, էս հարցը շատ խորը բանավեճի թեմա ա: Հանցա՞նք ա ընտանեկան բռնությունը: Իհարկե: Պե՞տք ա նստացնել բռնության ենթարկողին: Անպայման: Բայց մի հատ նայենք մեր իրականությանը: Ասենք, ծնողը երեխայի կամ ամուսինը կնոջ միակ կերակրողն ա: Մի ապտակի համար նստացնում են, ու ի՞նչ ա լինում երեխային: Պետությունն ունի՞ էդքան ռեսուրս, որ էրեխուն կամ կնոջը նորմալ տեր կանգնի: Իհարկե չունի: Հետևաբար արդյոք ընտանեկան բռնության դեմ պայքարը ճի՞շտ տեղից ա սկսվում: Օրենքներ ընդունելը հեշտ ա, բայց դժվար ա ամեն ինչի հետ հաշվի նստել:

----------


## Վիշապ

Սա կոչվում է անասունություն, դեբիլություն ու անճարություն՝ պետական մակարդակով։ Բայց դե էլի փառք Աստծուն, որոշ իսլամական երկրներում օքեյ ա կնոջը մորթելը, կամ շպրտելը գազազած ամբոխի առաջ, որ քարերով սպանեն։

Հ․Գ․ Հուշում․ Կնոջը կամ երեխային պատճառած մարմնական վնասները ցույց չտալու ու պատասխանատվությունից խուսափելու համար կարելի է երիկամներին խփել բութ գործիքով։

----------

Varzor (15.05.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Տա-դա-դա-դաաաամ
Էս թեման որ նոր էր բացվել  գրել էի,որ բռնաբարողին պետք է խստորեն պատժեն,բայց աղջիկը հիմար է,բայց ինձ վրա էին տվել ու ես անկեղծ շատ ծանր հոգեկան ապրումներ մեջ ընկա իրանց վրա տալու պատճառով:Դե ես նոր էի գրանցվել`ամաչկոտ գյուղի պարզ տղա էի ու  փոշմանել էի  իմ գրառման համար,մենակ թե ինձնից հեռու մնային:
Անցան տարիներ…Յոհանի  կռանտից սկսեց խաշլամի ջրի հոտ գալ և ես պարտավոր էի վերադառնալ այս թեմա.մի խոսքով. բռնաբարողը դե անասունա,աղջիկն էլ հիմար…

----------


## Varzor

> .մի խոսքով. բռնաբարողը դե անասունա,աղջիկն էլ հիմար…


 :Angry2: 
Ոնց կարելի է բռնության զոհին հիմար անվանել?
Եթե մարդու ուժը չի պատել պաշտպանվի, ուրեմն հիմար է?

Կարողա խաշլամի հոտից տրամաբանությունդ տուժելա ???

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ոնց կարելի է բռնության զոհին հիմար անվանել?
> Եթե մարդու ուժը չի պատել պաշտպանվի, ուրեմն հիմար է?
> 
> Կարողա խաշլամի հոտից տրամաբանությունդ տուժելա ???


դե լավ էլի  :Cray:

----------


## Varzor

> դե լավ էլի


Յոհան ջան, անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ցավոք բռնության զոհ դարձած կանանց ու ոչ մի կերպ քեզ հետ չեմ կարող համաձայնվել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Յոհան ջան, անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ցավոք բռնության զոհ դարձած կանանց ու ոչ մի կերպ քեզ հետ չեմ կարող համաձայնվել:


Ստեղ հարցը կոնկրետ դեպքի մասին էր,ի սկզբանը իմ ասածը միտված էր բռնաբարությունների նվազեցմանը,իսկ ես ինքս էդքան դեբիլ չեմ,որ ասեմ բռնաբառրվող մարդիկ հիմար են ))

----------


## Varzor

> Ստեղ հարցը կոնկրետ դեպքի մասին էր,ի սկզբանը իմ ասածը միտված էր բռնաբարությունների նվազեցմանը,իսկ ես ինքս էդքան դեբիլ չեմ,որ ասեմ բռնաբառրվող մարդիկ հիմար են ))


Հասկացա, խոսքը թեմայի նյութ դարձած պատմությանն է վերաբերվում:
Տարօրինակ թող չթվա, բայց այդ պարագայում կարծում եմ, որ դու ճիշտ ես  :Hi:

----------

Յոհաննես (16.05.2019)

----------


## ivy

Գրառումս մենակ կանանց չի վերաբերվում, բայց ավելի հարմար թեմա չգտա։

Մի թեմա կա սեռական բռնության / բռնաբարության կոնտեքստում, որի մասին քիչ է խոսվում։
Խոսքը նրա մասին է, որ սեռական բռնության ենթարկված մարդկանց մոտ (ամեն սեռի ու տարիքի), հնարավոր է, մարմինը ուրիշ ձևով է արձագանքել ակտին, քան փսիխիկան։ 
Հնարավոր է, որ մարմինը արձագանքում է ֆիզիոլոգիական ավտոմատ ռեակցիաներով՝ սեռական գրգռվածությամբ և նույնիսկ օրգազմով, էն ժամանակ, երբ մարդ հոգեպես սարսափելի վիճակում է։

Սա նաև երեխաներին է վերաբերվում։ Ու սա զոհի հոգեկան վիճակը շատ ավելի է բարդացնում՝ ծանրացնելով մեղքի զգացումը։ 
Պատկերացնենք երեխա, որ իր առաջին սեռական իմպուլսները / օրգազմը վաղ տարիքում բռնության արդյունքում է ստացել՝ հնարավոր բոլոր բացասական զգացմունքների կոնտեքստում (ուժեղ վախ, ամոթ․․․)․ սա խորը տրավմա է, որը սովորաբար հետք է թողնելու մեծահասակ տարիքում իր սեռական վարքի վրա։

Ինչո՞ւ է սեռական բռնության հարցերում մարմնի (բնական կոչենք, թե պարադոքս) ֆիզիոլոգիական ռեակցիաների թեման էսքան քիչ շոշափվում, երբ սա կարծես ամենակարևոր թեմաներից մեկն է։
Հնարավոր պատասխաններից է․
_Որովհետև սա խառնաշփոթ է առաջացնում մարդկանց մտածողության մեջ․ ո՞նց կարող է սեռական բռնության զոհը ցավից բացի ուրիշ ֆիզիոլոգիական ռեակցիաներ ունենա, արդյո՞ք էս դեպքում սա դեռ բռնություն է։_

Սեռական բռնության փաստը չի´ փոխվում զոհի ֆիզիոլոգիական ռեակցիաներից։ 
Երեխաների հանդեպ արվող ցանկացած սեռական գործողություն բռնություն է։ 
Մեծահասակների հանդեպ արվող ցանկացած սեռական գործողություն, երբ չի եղել նրանց համաձայնությունը, բռնություն է։

----------

Enna Adoly (28.12.2022), Freeman (23.12.2022), John (23.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (23.12.2022), Նաիրուհի (26.12.2022)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մասնագիտական գրականության մեջ էլ չի քննարկվու՞մ էս թեման։
Էն, որ անհատական մակարդակում չի քննարկվում, նորմալ եմ համարում, հենց ասածդ տարբերակի պատճառով։
Բայց պատկերացնում եմ, թե տենց բռնությունը ինչը խորը հետք կթողնի։

----------


## ivy

> Մասնագիտական գրականության մեջ էլ չի քննարկվու՞մ էս թեման։
> Էն, որ անհատական մակարդակում չի քննարկվում, նորմալ եմ համարում, հենց ասածդ տարբերակի պատճառով։
> Բայց պատկերացնում եմ, թե տենց բռնությունը ինչը խորը հետք կթողնի։


Իմ աչքով չի ընկել, չնայած ես հատուկ էս թեմայով շատ գրականություն չեմ էլ կարդացել:
Բայց բռնության ու տրավմայի վերաբերյալ սեմինարների մասնակցել եմ, առաջին անգամ մի քանի ամիս առաջ էր, որ ռեֆերենտներից մեկը սրան հատուկ անդրադարձավ սեմինարի ժամանակ: Համակ ուշադրություն էի դարձել. առաջին անգամ էի լսում, որ բարձրաձայն խոսվի էս թեմայով:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.12.2022)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինձ թվում է, պատճառը ոչ միայն (ու գուցե ոչ այնքան) "արդյոք այդ դեպքում դա բռնություն է" հարցն է, այլ հետևյալ շղթան․
Ես օրգազմ ապրեցի, նշանակում է՝ ես ենթագիտակցորեն նրան հավանեցի, նշանակում է՝ ես հավանեցի վատ տղամարդու, նշանակում է՝ ես վատն եմ։
Ընդհանրապես, շատ մտքեր վերլուծելով ես եկել եմ այն եզրակացությանը, որ մարդկանց արարքների հիմքում մեծամասամբ (եթե ոչ բացառապես) ընկած է սեփական աչքերում լավը լինելու ցանկությունը։ Ծեր հարազատի մասին հոգալ, աղջիկ կպցնել, քսան հատ լեզու սովորել, թե հասարակական տրանսպորտում դիմակ կրել, որ խորանում ես մոտիվացիայի մեջ, բոլորը բերվում են նույն բանին՝ ես լավն եմ։

----------


## Արամ

> Ինձ թվում է, պատճառը ոչ միայն (ու գուցե ոչ այնքան) "արդյոք այդ դեպքում դա բռնություն է" հարցն է, այլ հետևյալ շղթան․
> Ես օրգազմ ապրեցի, նշանակում է՝ ես ենթագիտակցորեն նրան հավանեցի, նշանակում է՝ ես հավանեցի վատ տղամարդու, նշանակում է՝ ես վատն եմ։
> Ընդհանրապես, շատ մտքեր վերլուծելով ես եկել եմ այն եզրակացությանը, որ մարդկանց արարքների հիմքում մեծամասամբ (եթե ոչ բացառապես) ընկած է սեփական աչքերում լավը լինելու ցանկությունը։ Ծեր հարազատի մասին հոգալ, աղջիկ կպցնել, քսան հատ լեզու սովորել, թե հասարակական տրանսպորտում դիմակ կրել, որ խորանում ես մոտիվացիայի մեջ, բոլորը բերվում են նույն բանին՝ ես լավն եմ։


Կարծիքիդ տրամաբանությունը տեսնում եմ։ Բայց ընդհանրապես նույն շատ մտքերը վերլուծելով ես եկել եմ ուրիշ եզրահանգման, որ դժվար է աբստռակռտ մարդկանց աբստռակտ արարքները դասակարգել։ Այսինքն պնդել, որ մարդիկ մեծամասամբ սենց են անում, կարծում եմ, որ խիստ սխալ է։ Նույն սխալ դատողությունների մեջ ա մտնում, որ մարդիկ մեծամասամբ իրանց շահից են գործում, կամ նույն հանրահայտ՝ մարդիկ ամեն ինչ անում են որ show-off լինեն, մի հատ բազմաչարչար գիրք էլ կա դրա մասին (անունը չեմ հիշում)։ Հետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ բոլոր էս դատուղությունները support անող առգումնետները լավ ուժեղ են, ու համոզիչ, ոնց որ օրինակ քոնը։ Բայց եթե մարդիկ մեծամասամաբ գործում են ըստ X-ի, էս սահմանումը արդեն իսկ բացառում ա, ուրիշ ցանկացած "մարդիկ մեծամասամբ գործում են ըստ..." տեսակի սահմանում։ 

 Ըստ իս, էս բոլոր սահմանումները ինչ որ չափով ճիշտ են, այսինքն մարդիկ այո շատ բաներ անում են իրանց շահից ելնելով, շատ բաներ անում են show-off լինելու, բայց շատ դժվար ա էս ամենինչը բերել մի աբստռակդ սահմանման, ոնց որ քոնն ա։ Օրինակ անձամբ իմ արարքները վերլուծելուց, ես երբեք չեմ կարողացել դրանք բերել ինչ որ կոնկրետ մի սահմանման, արարքներիցս ոմանք, շահից են ելնում, ոմանք ուզում են ինձ համապատասխանեցնեն իմ էն տարբերակին, որին ես լավն եմ համարում, ոմանք show-off են լինում, ոմաք ուղղակի արվում են, որովհետև տենց ա կարգը և այլն և այլն։ Ու որպես մտային էքսպերիմենտ/արգումենտ քեզ հարց, քո արարքների մեծամասնությունը նրա համար են, որ դու ինքդ քեզ համարես լավը՞:

Նաև նշեմ, որ խոսքը վերաբերվում ա հենց կոնկրետ էս ամենաբստրակտ ձևակերպումներին։ Ձևակերպումներ, որոնք ավելի context ունեն ու ավելի նեղ ուղղվածության են կարծում եմ, որ կարելի ա պնդել ու նույնիսկ ապացուցել։

Ոնց որ թե մի քիչ խառը ստացվեց, բայց եթե չկարողացա միտքս բացատրել, ասա ուրախ կլինեմ ավելի մանրամասնել։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.12.2022)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Կարծիքիդ տրամաբանությունը տեսնում եմ։ Բայց ընդհանրապես նույն շատ մտքերը վերլուծելով ես եկել եմ ուրիշ եզրահանգման, որ դժվար է աբստռակռտ մարդկանց աբստռակտ արարքները դասակարգել։ Այսինքն պնդել, որ մարդիկ մեծամասամբ սենց են անում, կարծում եմ, որ խիստ սխալ է։ Նույն սխալ դատողությունների մեջ ա մտնում, որ մարդիկ մեծամասամբ իրանց շահից են գործում, կամ նույն հանրահայտ՝ մարդիկ ամեն ինչ անում են որ show-off լինեն, մի հատ բազմաչարչար գիրք էլ կա դրա մասին (անունը չեմ հիշում)։ Հետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ բոլոր էս դատուղությունները support անող առգումնետները լավ ուժեղ են, ու համոզիչ, ոնց որ օրինակ քոնը։ Բայց եթե մարդիկ մեծամասամաբ գործում են ըստ X-ի, էս սահմանումը արդեն իսկ բացառում ա, ուրիշ ցանկացած "մարդիկ մեծամասամբ գործում են ըստ..." տեսակի սահմանում։ 
> 
>  Ըստ իս, էս բոլոր սահմանումները ինչ որ չափով ճիշտ են, այսինքն մարդիկ այո շատ բաներ անում են իրանց շահից ելնելով, շատ բաներ անում են show-off լինելու, բայց շատ դժվար ա էս ամենինչը բերել մի աբստռակդ սահմանման, ոնց որ քոնն ա։ Օրինակ անձամբ իմ արարքները վերլուծելուց, ես երբեք չեմ կարողացել դրանք բերել ինչ որ կոնկրետ մի սահմանման, արարքներիցս ոմանք, շահից են ելնում, ոմանք ուզում են ինձ համապատասխանեցնեն իմ էն տարբերակին, որին ես լավն եմ համարում, ոմանք show-off են լինում, ոմաք ուղղակի արվում են, որովհետև տենց ա կարգը և այլն և այլն։ Ու որպես մտային էքսպերիմենտ/արգումենտ քեզ հարց, քո արարքների մեծամասնությունը նրա համար են, որ դու ինքդ քեզ համարես լավը՞:
> 
> Նաև նշեմ, որ խոսքը վերաբերվում ա հենց կոնկրետ էս ամենաբստրակտ ձևակերպումներին։ Ձևակերպումներ, որոնք ավելի context ունեն ու ավելի նեղ ուղղվածության են կարծում եմ, որ կարելի ա պնդել ու նույնիսկ ապացուցել։
> 
> Ոնց որ թե մի քիչ խառը ստացվեց, բայց եթե չկարողացա միտքս բացատրել, ասա ուրախ կլինեմ ավելի մանրամասնել։


Սա առանձին թեմա է, բայց ոչինչ, արի ստեղ քննարկենք, մոդերատորը եթե նպատակահարմար գտնի, կառանձնացնի։
Show off լինելը ինքնանպատակ չէ։ Այսինքն, եթե ես ինչ-որ տեղ ուզում եմ ինձ ցուցադրել, էլի հարց է առաջանում՝ ինչու։ Նույնը շահից ելնելը։ Ո՞րն է այդ շահը։ Կամ եթե տենց է կարգը, ի՞նչն է քեզ դրդում այդ կարգին հետևել ու դեմ չգնալ։
Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ ներքուստ ինձ լավը զգալը ես որպես վերջնակետ եմ գտել, դրանից խորը չեմ կարողացել փորել։ Ինչու եմ ուզում զգալ, որ ես լավն եմ, չգիտեմ։ Ինքնանպատակ է։
Ու քանի որ փորձս ցույց է տվել, որ մարդիկ հոգու խորքում իրար շատ նման են, ապա բնական եմ համարում ենթադրել, որ ուրիշների հոգեվիճակն էլ է նույն ինքնանպատակը հետապնդում։

----------


## Արամ

> Սա առանձին թեմա է, բայց ոչինչ, արի ստեղ քննարկենք, մոդերատորը եթե նպատակահարմար գտնի, կառանձնացնի։
> Show off լինելը ինքնանպատակ չէ։ Այսինքն, եթե ես ինչ-որ տեղ ուզում եմ ինձ ցուցադրել, էլի հարց է առաջանում՝ ինչու։ Նույնը շահից ելնելը։ Ո՞րն է այդ շահը։ Կամ եթե տենց է կարգը, ի՞նչն է քեզ դրդում այդ կարգին հետևել ու դեմ չգնալ։
> Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ ներքուստ ինձ լավը զգալը ես որպես վերջնակետ եմ գտել, դրանից խորը չեմ կարողացել փորել։ Ինչու եմ ուզում զգալ, որ ես լավն եմ, չգիտեմ։ Ինքնանպատակ է։
> Ու քանի որ փորձս ցույց է տվել, որ մարդիկ հոգու խորքում իրար շատ նման են, ապա բնական եմ համարում ենթադրել, որ ուրիշների հոգեվիճակն էլ է նույն ինքնանպատակը հետապնդում։


Շահի օրինակ՝ ֆինանսական gain: Շատ հարցերում, ստեղ որոշումները կայացվում են, ոչ թե ով ա լավը, այլ հակառակը էն մարդկանց մոտ ա սա շատ լավ ստացվում, ովքեր որ ինքնանպատակ ունեն, +-ով դուրս գալ ֆինանսկան իրավիճակից։ Իհարկե կարող ես պնդել, բա խի՞ ա տենց անում, որովհետև եթե +-ով դուրս գա իրան կհամարի, որ լավն ա։ Եթե սա ա քո առգումենտը, ապա վերևիս գրածը էդքան էլ կապ չունի քո ասածի հետ։ Բայց էս դեպքում էլ, ինչ իմաստ կա էս սահմանման, եթե կոպիտ ասած ամեն ինչը կարաս աբստռակտ բերես նրան, որ էդ անում ա որ իրան լավ համարի։ Ոնց որ ոչինչ չտվող, ոչինչ չասող, ոչ ապացուցելի, ոչ հերքելի առգումենտ ա  :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Շահի օրինակ՝ ֆինանսական gain: Շատ հարցերում, ստեղ որոշումները կայացվում են, ոչ թե ով ա լավը, այլ հակառակը էն մարդկանց մոտ ա սա շատ լավ ստացվում, ովքեր որ ինքնանպատակ ունեն, +-ով դուրս գալ ֆինանսկան իրավիճակից։ Իհարկե կարող ես պնդել, բա խի՞ ա տենց անում, որովհետև եթե +-ով դուրս գա իրան կհամարի, որ լավն ա։ Եթե սա ա քո առգումենտը, ապա վերևիս գրածը էդքան էլ կապ չունի քո ասածի հետ։ Բայց էս դեպքում էլ, ինչ իմաստ կա էս սահմանման, եթե կոպիտ ասած ամեն ինչը կարաս աբստռակտ բերես նրան, որ էդ անում ա որ իրան լավ համարի։ Ոնց որ ոչինչ չտվող, ոչինչ չասող, ոչ ապացուցելի, ոչ հերքելի առգումենտ ա


Չեմ կարծում, որ զուտ շատ փող ունենալուց ինչ-որ մեկն իրեն լավ է զգում։ Գուցե էդ փողով ինչ-որ բան գնել էր ուզում, գուցե ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ բան ապացուցել էր ուզում, տարբերակները լիքն են։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է բռնաբարությունից ֆիզիկական հաճույք ստանալուն, ինչպես վերը նշեցի, շատերի մոտ դա պիտի որ նշանակի "ուրեմն ես վատն եմ", դրա համար լռում են այդ մասին ու ընդհանրապես աշխատում չմտածել, որ իրենց վատը չզգան։ Նույն կերպ, եթե ինչ-որ մեկի առջև մեղավոր ես ու գիտակցում ես, որ մեղավոր ես, ու ոչ մի արդարացուցիչ արգումենտ չունես, աշխատում ես պարզապես այդ մասին չմտածել, կարծես՝ չի էլ եղել։
ivy-ն չհստակեցրեց․ այն դեպքում, երբ ինչ-որ մեկն անդրադարձել է այդ թեմային, դա անձնական փորձի մասին է եղել, թե ոչ։ Եթե անձնական, ապա երևի մարդը կարողացել է իր մեջ հաղթահարել այդ դիսսոնանսն ու ինքն իրեն խոստովանել՝ այո, ես գրգռվել եմ, որովհետև ֆիզիոլոգիան է այդպիսին, դա չի նշանակում, որ ես վատն եմ, նա միևնույնն է՝ սրիկա է։

----------


## ivy

> ivy-ն չհստակեցրեց․ այն դեպքում, երբ ինչ-որ մեկն անդրադարձել է այդ թեմային, դա անձնական փորձի մասին է եղել, թե ոչ։ Եթե անձնական, ապա երևի մարդը կարողացել է իր մեջ հաղթահարել այդ դիսսոնանսն ու ինքն իրեն խոստովանել՝ այո, ես գրգռվել եմ, որովհետև ֆիզիոլոգիան է այդպիսին, դա չի նշանակում, որ ես վատն եմ, նա միևնույնն է՝ սրիկա է։


Ռեֆերենտը տվյալ դեպքում իր անձնական փորձի մասին չէր խոսում, այլ ներկայացնում էր երևույթը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Ինչո՞ւ է սեռական բռնության հարցերում մարմնի (բնական կոչենք, թե պարադոքս) ֆիզիոլոգիական ռեակցիաների թեման էսքան քիչ շոշափվում, երբ սա կարծես ամենակարևոր թեմաներից մեկն է։
> Հնարավոր պատասխաններից է․
> _Որովհետև սա խառնաշփոթ է առաջացնում մարդկանց մտածողության մեջ․ ո՞նց կարող է սեռական բռնության զոհը ցավից բացի ուրիշ ֆիզիոլոգիական ռեակցիաներ ունենա, արդյո՞ք էս դեպքում սա դեռ բռնություն է։_
> 
> ...


Ընդհանուր առմամբ բռնաբարության թեման երևի քիչ է շոշափվում, որովհետև բռնաբարվածի զգացողությունները առանձնապես մարդկանց մեծամասնության մեջ ցանկություն չկա հասկանալու, ու մանավանդ կիսելու նույն կերպ, ինչ մնացած հնարավոր ձևերով ստացած ֆիզիկական, կամ հոգեկան տրավմայի ձևերը, որովհետև մարդիկս էգոիստ կենդանիներ ենք, հետևաբար ընհանուր առմամբ, կամ մեծամասամբ տուժված մարդկանց մնում է ինքնուրույն հաղթահարել կրիզիսն ու տրավման։ Մեկումեջ էլ կարող է հոգեբանները օգնեն, չնայած նորմալ հոգեբաններն այդքան էլ շատ չեն վայթե, ու պետք է հիշել, որ հոգեբանը սովորաբար ավելի շատ իր բիզնեսի դարդն է, քան թե այցելուների սթրեսները վերապրելն ու անկեղծ մխիթարանքեր ու դարմաններ տրամադրելը, ինչպես ասենք բժիշկների մեծ մասը:

Ենթադրում եմ, մեղքի ու ամոթի զգացումները կարող են երկար տևել, ու նույնիսկ ցմահ, եթե ադեկվատ միջոցներ չեն կիրառվում: Այսինքն, եթե հոգեբանական կոռեկցիա չի արվում, ու մարդը իր ուղեղը չի վերածրագրավորում, ապա մոտավորապես դառնում է խրոնիկ տագնապային խանգարումների պես մի բան։ Իմ կարծիքով անհրաժեշտ է կենտրոնանալ ոչ թե կոնկրետ բռնության ու ֆիզիոլոգիական ռեակցիաների վրա (անիմաստ գործ է), այլ հետևանքների` մասնավորապես մեղքի ու ամոթի զգացումների վրա ու դրանք վերացնել, նույնիսկ առանց շատ խորանալու, թե մարդը բռնության ժամանակ ֆիզիկական ցավ է զգացել, թե հաճույք, կարծում եմ սրա վրա խորանալը իրականում խնդիրը ոչ թե լուծելու է, այլ անիմաստ բարդացնելու է։  
Նույն իրադարձությունը տարբեր «ֆիթնես» ունեցող մարդիկ կարող են տարբեր տանել՝ մեկը կարող է արագ վերականգնվել ու թեթև տանել ասենք ասոցիացիվ հիշողությունները, մյուսը՝ խելագարվել։ 
Պաթոլոգիական մեղքի ու ամոթի գացումները վերացնելու էֆեկտիվ ձևերից կարող են մտածելակերպի մոդուլյացիաներն ու մեդիտացիաները լինել, ասենք` գիտակցել–թույլ տալ–ընդունել–գնահատել (Acknowledge, Allow, Accept, and Appreciate) տիպի մտածողություն հաստատելը, նաև կենսակերպի ու սնունդի վրա աշխատելը, հոգեկան ու ֆիզիկական իմունիտետը ուժեղացնելը։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.12.2022)

----------


## ivy

> ...թե մարդը բռնության ժամանակ ֆիզիկական ցավ է զգացել, թե _հաճույք_...


Տարիներ առաջ մի թեմայում գրել էի, որ օրգազմն ու բավարարվածությունը երբեմն նույն բանը չեն, հիմա մի քիչ ավելի հեռուն գնամ՝ ասելով, որ _օրգազմն ու հաճույքն_ էլ երբեմն նույն բանը չեն․ վերը նշածը ապրած մարդիկ հաստատ սա լավ գիտեն։ Բայց ինձ թվում է՝ սա մենակ բռնության թեմային չի վերաբերվում, կարծում եմ, սա լրիվ հնարավոր դեպք է նաև բռնաբարությունից դուրս, երբ սեռական ակտի ժամանակ մարմինն ու հոգեկանը նույն հարթության վրա չեն, ու մարմնի ապրածը դեռ «հիմք չի» հաճույքի ու բավարարվածության համար։ 

Իսկ կոնկրետ բռնության դեպքում սա կարող է հետևյալը նշանակել․ մարդիկ տրավմատիկ իրավիճակների ժամանակ հաճախ (բայց ոչ միշտ) _դիսոցիացիա_ են ապրում (dissociation). օրինակ՝ ֆիզիկական բռնության ժամանակ կարծես անջատվեն իրենց մարմնից, եթե հոգեկանը չի դիմանում կատարվածին։ Էդ պահին մարդ կարծես իրեն կողքից նայի, ու մարմնի հետ նույն հարթության վրա չգտնվի, մարմնի զգացածը ընկալվում է բթացված, մեխանիկական, «կողքից»։ Օրգազմից _հաճույք_ ստանալը դիսոցիացիայի ժամանակ համարյա թե հնարավոր չի։ 

Դիսոցիատիվ ապրումներ նաև բռնությունից դուրս կարող են լինել, օրինակ՝ վթարի կամ ֆիզիկական ինչ-որ վնասի / ուժեղ ցավի ժամանակ, երբ վայրկյանները կարծես ձգվեն ու դու քեզ կողքից տեսնես, «սա հիմա իսկապես կատարվո՞ւմ է ինձ հետ»։

----------

Enna Adoly (28.12.2022), Աթեիստ (25.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (27.12.2022), Նաիրուհի (26.12.2022), Վիշապ (26.12.2022)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ աչքով չի ընկել, չնայած ես հատուկ էս թեմայով շատ գրականություն չեմ էլ կարդացել:
> Բայց բռնության ու տրավմայի վերաբերյալ սեմինարների մասնակցել եմ, առաջին անգամ մի քանի ամիս առաջ էր, որ ռեֆերենտներից մեկը սրան հատուկ անդրադարձավ սեմինարի ժամանակ: Համակ ուշադրություն էի դարձել. առաջին անգամ էի լսում, որ բարձրաձայն խոսվի էս թեմայով:


Բռնության ժամանակ սեռական գրգիռ ու հեշտանք ստանու վերաբերյալ լիքը ինֆո կա, կարելի է գուգլ անել ասենք "arousal and orgasm during rape"։ 
Օրինակ «Մի անգամ Ամերիկայում» ֆիլմում երևի հիշում եք` մի բռնաբարության դրվագում Քերոլը «պրծնում է», բայց դե հաջորդիվ, ոնց որ շատ մեղքի զգացում, կամ ուժեղ տրավմա էլ չի ունենում (դե պոռնիկ էր, ինչքան հիշում եմ, կարելի է ենթադրել` իմունիտետ ուներ, դե ըստ սցենարի)։

Ես գիտական հետազոտությունները չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց ինձ թվում է սեռական գրգիռը սեռական հպումներից ավելի հեշտ ու արագ է առաջանում երիտասարդ անհատների մոտ, որոնք զգայարանները դեռ «չեն փչացել» «չարաշահումից», իսկ սեռական գրգռվածության ժամանակ գիտենք, որ մարդուս ուղեղի որոշ մասեր անջատվում են, իրականության զգացումները բթանում, և այլն, ուստի ագրեսորի գործը հեշտանում է, ու ասենք տուֆտա հասարակություններում աղջա տարած հեշտանքը  կարող է օգտագործվել իր դեմ` «դե մարդը հաճույք ա ստացել, ուրեմն ուզել ա» հիմնավորումով։ 
Ասեմ, որ Նահանգների դատարաններում չի անցնում, չնայած մյուս կողմից էլ սեռական ոտնձգություններով մեղադրանքները հաճախ նման է որ չարաշահվում են, մանավանդ քաղաքական թեմաներով, ընդհում մինչև FBI–ի կողմից սարքովի գործերը, որ լուրերին հավատանք, ասենք Թրամփը նախկինում Սուլեյման Բռնաբարն է եղել։ Բայց էս ուրիշ թեմա է ոնց որ։

Ես սիրում եմ լուծումներից խոսել (հեսա կասեք` էլի «գիտունիկը» եկավ, դե ոչմեկ չի գրում, ստիպված ես եմ դատարկաբանում)։ 
Իմ կարծիքով, որպեսզի տուժողը արագ վերականգնվի ու անցնի նորմալ կյանքի, ահրաժեշտ է նախ, որպեսզի ինֆորմացվի բավականաչափ, որ հասկանա, որ գրգռվելը կամ օրգազմի հասնելը իր գիտակցությունից անկախ բնական ֆենոմեն է, որ խրոնիկ մեղքի զգացման ու իրականության հետ լուրջ կոնֆլիկներ չունենա, ասենք ընդհուպ մինչև անձի երկվություն, ու այլ դիսոցիատիվ խանգարումներ, տագնապներ ու դեպրեսիաներ, այսինքն առնվազն պիտի ընդունի եղելիությունը` ինչպիսին կա;
Բայց ասեմ, որ ծանր դեպքերում, սթրեսից մարդու մոտ ֆիզիոլոգիական խանգարումներ կարող են առաջանալ ու ընդհանուր առմամբ էֆեկտիվ բուժման համար (իսկ ուժեղ սթրես տարած մարդկանց անհրաժեշտ է բուժվել) անփոխարինելի միջոց է սննդակարգը, ես սա վերջերս եմ հայտնաբերել, ու չեմ հոգնի ասելուց` և ուրեմն կետոգենիկ դիետա ։Ճ

Եթե մարդս «նստած է» ածխաջրերի ու քաղցրավենիքների վրա, ու նաև ներկայիս բժշկության ու հոգեբանության հետ կոնֆլիկտներ չունի (այսինքն դեղերի ու սպիտակ խալաթների հետ սեր ու համերաշխությունը առկա է), ապա  կարելի է հաջողություն մաղթել` երկար–բարակ ժամանակի կորուստների, անտիդեպրեսանտներով թերապիաների ու սթից–մթից յոգա–մեդիտացիա թերապիաների ու մնացած յոլա կյանքի մեջ։ Կարծիք։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս ֆիլմը հիշեցի։

----------

մարդ եղած վախտ (27.12.2022)

----------

